# The orginal Fine hair thread 2013



## coolsista-paris (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi to all of you.

So, the reason why i'm opening this thread is because, yeah ive got fine hair, but especially because to find information for our delicate hair we have to look all over the place.

So i'm sure there are many other fine haired ladies (naturals and relaxed) out there.

I'd like this thread to be a place for us to find solutions to our difficulties, give advice, share reggies, products, hair styles,ideas,and all that.

Something difficult for us : RETENTION !!!!  Lets work this out together.

ALL FINE HAIR LADIES : COME IN HERE AND PLEASE SHARE.

We all need to contribute. Short hair, and long hair : everyone come in and share.

LETS GO !!!!!

*a few threads below (there was more but that might be too much on here  : *

Retain*ing lenght for fine hair ladies *:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=463502&highlight=fine+hair

*longer the hair the shorter it looks?*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=675067&highlight=fine+hair

*what leave in for fine natural 4 ab.im lost*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=672441&highlight=fine+hair

*fine haired relaxed/texlaxed:i need ya plz*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=669681&highlight=fine+hair

*Fine haired type 4 naturals MBL and longer...*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=560517&highlight=fine+hair

*any fine hair ladies do crown&glory technique?*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=660037&highlight=fine+hair

*FINE Hair and Sew Ins*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=645799&highlight=fine+hair

*Fine hair natural lades..*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=656119&highlight=fine+hair

*Fine Haired Naturals - Bunning Experiences?*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=654175&highlight=fine+hair

*Is there a difference between fine hair and thin hair?*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=632683&highlight=fine+hair

*Fine & Thin 4a's*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=630667&highlight=fine+hair

*Relaxed ladies with fine hair?*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=97609&highlight=fine+hair

*Fine Haired Ladies...What Brand/ Strength Relaxer Do you Use?*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=151805&highlight=fine+hair

*Who has went from Fine to Thick hair.....*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=116680&highlight=fine+hair

*Trim those straggly ends fine stranded ladies...*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=528401&highlight=fine+hair

*Fine haired ladies pls show your hair*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=582283&highlight=fine+hair


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 31, 2013)

fine-haired lady here!  thanks for this thread!

You ain't jokin' about retention! I'm finding the best for my fuzz is to do frequent dustings...and I mean FREQUENT every 6-8 weeks. I seem to be 'growing' faster this way.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 31, 2013)

*First of all, what is fine hair ? (copied on a website):*

After studying African American hair in depth, doctors and scientists have found a lot of common features. Hair of African descent is likely to be very curly, dry, and fragile by nature. Those are the more universal characteristics, but obviously every woman's hair isn't the same. One of the most important differences between hair types is one that's often overlooked when discussing ethnic hair and that is strand texture.

Strand texture or diameter refers to the size of each individual strand of hair on your head. That's different than the number of strands on your head. You may have a lot of hair, but each of those hairs can be fine, medium, or thick/coarse. People with fine strands usually have a lot more hair than people with coarse strands. The follicles of fine hair are smaller and more closely packed, so the smaller each strand, the more that can fit on an average-sized head.

This picture shows actual strands of hair that were photographed using a special imaging system. The hair on the left is much finer (or thinner) than the hair on the right. A coarse strand can be 80% thicker than a fine strand.

****PICTURE ON WEBSITE ****

http://www.hairliberty.org/black-hair-care/articles/hair-education/fine-African-American-hair.html


Strand texture is important because it is closely tied to which products work well for your hair. Differences in strand diameter can result in one person loving a product and another person hating it, especially with regard to leave-in conditioners and stylers. Fine hair requires the most care, so it is important to figure out if your hair falls into that category. Even though ethnic hair needs lots of moisture, using too much product or one that is too heavy can make fine hair look stringy or sparse.

The only foolproof way to determine your hair's diameter is to measure a few strands using a machine similar to the one used for the picture above, but no one gets that exact. See if any of these scenarios sound familiar...

Fine natural hair

•Doesn't hold curls well. You re-twist nightly to keep your curls defined
•Breaks easily, even when you treat it gently and keep it well moisturized.
•Is prone to fly aways and static
•Rarely looks thick enough, even though you have a mass of curls


Fine relaxed hair

•Doesn't hold curls well. You have to roller set to get long lasting curls.
•Breaks easily. Simple combing and brushing results in lots of broken hair.
•Is prone to fly aways and static
•Looks thin through the length, even though your new growth feels thick


Those are just a few things that may characterize fine strands. If you think you have fine or particularly fragile hair, use this tip sheet to remember which products and techniques will work best.


*==> next post*


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 31, 2013)

10 tips for fine hair​ 
1) Do a Pre-Wash Oil Treatment before you wash your hair. Over-cleansed hair will be difficult to control.

2) Use a gentle, conditioning shampoo to wash your hair once or twice a week. High quality shampoos help protect your hair from abrasion during the wash process.

3) Use rinse-off conditioners that say “dry” or “damaged” hair not “fine” hair. Conditioners labeled for fine hair are usually too light for African American hair.

4) Experiment with leave-in conditioners and stylers that say “fine” hair on the label. You’ll have to decide if you prefer those over heavier formulas.

5) Comb and brush your hair as little as possible. Fine hair is extremely prone to mechanical damage.

6) Be cautious if you opt for a relaxer. Fine hair does not stand up to chemical treatments as well as thicker hair. Always have the relaxer applied by a professional and follow the Hair Liberty Relaxer Checklist.

7) When you straighten your hair, keep the temperature low. In most cases, it should not be set above 350F. (175 °C)

8) Consider adding a reconstructing treatment to your hair care regimen. Look for conditioners that list protein (e.g. hydrolyzed silk protein) as one of the first five ingredients.

9) Schedule a trim every 6 to 8 weeks. The ends of fine hair may split even if you do your best to avoid that.

10) Be patient if you plan to grow fine hair to long lengths. Its fragility may make retaining length difficult, but not impossible.

_*WE CAN DO IT LADIES ! *_​


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 31, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> fine-haired lady here! thanks for this thread!
> 
> You ain't jokin' about retention! I'm finding the best for my fuzz is to do frequent dustings...and I mean FREQUENT every 6-8 weeks. I seem to be 'growing' faster this way.


 
wow. 6- 8 weeks. Ive been trying to do every 10-12 weeks. Maybe its not enough.

Im stuck here at the same lenght since december.... oh my. it like maybe growing, but no retention. So im thinking of wearing extension braids in a few weeks. And leaving it in for 4-6 weeks maximum.  Then i'll wear my own hair 4 weeks (usually in a bun).

ill try this out. My own crown and glory personnalized for my fine hair.


----------



## abcd09 (Mar 31, 2013)

Fine hair checking in. My fine hair refuses to get past bsb, the longest it's been was grazing bsl. It's very difficult, dare I say, impossible to retain and I've been at my hair care journey for several years now. I would also add that fine hair is prone to setbacks, which I'm guessing and hoping has been my problem (and not that it CAN'T get longer). Protein overload and Matting and dreading , both unintentional, kept screwing with my progress, and stupidly I had used the flat iron one too many times last year. I had gone on a 7 year stint of no direct heat that made my hair fuller, but not very much longer. My ends and retention drive me insane! I am prone to splits. Anyway I tried to make a thread like this awhile ago, so I hope this one stays around, like a support thread to give us some encouragement be ause I know it can feel like I'm putting years an dears of hard work on my hair and the smallest tiniest mistake messes me up.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm a fine, low density, 4a, APL natural.

What's been working for me is consistency (sticking to my co-washing/DCing, daily moisturize/seal schedule), twist-outs (keeps my hair stretched), protein (in the form of diluted Neutral Protein Filler that I do not rinse out), and patience.

*My regimen is:*

*Cowash with Trader Joe's Tingle Treat. Detangle, rinse.

*Apply Whipped Shea Aloe Emulsion to air dried hair and rinse the following evening (24 hrs).

*Apply leave-in to air dried hair. DC the following morning with DC cocktail of cone free conditioners, oils and glycerin and under the dryer for a total of 60 minutes. Let hair cool down. Detangle, rinse.

*Let hair air dry for a few hours before spraying with NPF, moisturizing with Texas Natural Supply Creme Base Lotion I and glycerin and sealing with Blue Magic Coconut grease.

*For the rest of the week, I'll spray with water mixed with a tiny bit of glycerin, use my lotion as a leave-in/styler and seal with my grease until the next cowash.

I truly believe I will make BSL or longer by the end of this year. My hair is *THRIVING .*


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 31, 2013)

abcd09 said:


> Fine hair checking in. My fine hair refuses to get past bsb, the longest it's been was grazing bsl. It's very difficult, dare I say, impossible to retain and I've been at my hair care journey for several years now. I would also add that fine hair is prone to setbacks, which I'm guessing and hoping has been my problem (and not that it CAN'T get longer). Protein overload and Matting and dreading , both unintentional, kept screwing with my progress, and stupidly I had used the flat iron one too many times last year. I had gone on a 7 year stint of no direct heat that made my hair fuller, but not very much longer. My ends and retention drive me insane! I am prone to splits. Anyway I tried to make a thread like this awhile ago, so I hope this one stays around, like a support thread to give us some encouragement be ause I know it can feel like I'm putting years an dears of hard work on my hair and the smallest tiniest mistake messes me up.



i feel you.my last relaxer was december 2007. i made.lots of mistakes at first... but after knowing my hair better im stuck here àt bsb-bsl.
and it looks apl even flat ironned. :-(

i hope this thread will stay around and help us all.
we need to go for thé same objectif : fuller,stronger hair + retention ! 

so lets stick together until we make it (crossing fingers)


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 31, 2013)

JulietWhiskey said:


> I'm a fine, low density, 4a, APL natural.
> 
> What's been working for me is consistency (sticking to my co-washing/DCing, daily moisturize/seal schedule), twist-outs (keeps my hair stretched), protein (in the form of diluted Neutral Protein Filler that I do not rinse out), and patience.
> 
> ...



wow. you really need à whole weekend to do all that isnt it?

i bet your hair is happy you do this. do you wash in sections? detangle with wet hair ?

i have some blue  magic coconut. smells good but i stopped using it (afraid of thé petrolonium). im silly because it does lock moisture Well on my hair.

you wash every week then right?

i wash every 2 weeks. but i dont know if i'll change to 1 week.maybe it will give me.more moisture.


----------



## Bublin (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for this thread.
Checking in.

I think the main issue we have with our hair is how to keep manipulation low AND in a protective style because when you have fine hair it's hard to keep it looking neat for more than a few days.  Those fine hairs just start to fly up and frizz out of those twists, plaits or cainrows.  You can look like Miss Fuzzy even though you just twisted 3 days ago.

Constant moisturising for weeks without washing just doesn't work because products easily build up on our hair, even with the most natural of products.

Detangling and washing is a very delicate process and CANNOT be rushed (I have just come to terms with this and being patient and light-handed is something that is learnt and takes practice)

Finger detangling is not quite what it says on the tin.  When you have fine hair you have to pull the strands apart individually before you can even think about raking your fingers through it (this I have also recently learned.  When ladies on here post about finger detangling they are not being specific in exactly what they mean).  My hair is like a spiderweb that is meshed together - cannot rake my hands through that unless it's soaking wet and has a very slippery conditioner.  Aussie Moist 3MM is the biz for that.
If you don't have time to detangle then don't do it.  Leave it for when you do have time otherwise you will get alot of breakage hacking through the tangles/knots.

When you are viewing YouTube vids look for ones that have Fine Hair in the title.  You will fine alot of tips specifically for you.

That's all for now!


----------



## heirloom (Mar 31, 2013)

Subbing to this thread. I don't have fine hair but one of my sisters does. She started her hair journey in December and hasn't made that much progress. So any tips you could share would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ajargon02 (Mar 31, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> 10 tips for fine hair
> 
> 1) Do a Pre-Wash Oil Treatment before you wash your hair. Over-cleansed hair will be difficult to control.
> 
> ...


 Yup ita! These r things that I hv been doin 4 yrs! Also, I did learn the hard way that my hair doesnt like any chemical treatments, COLOR included! So as long as I stay away frm color, protective style & keep up on my protein/ moisture balance, I am much of the growth that I am getting. No "magical" vitamins,lotions/creams or rinses. 
In my opinion, good nutrition + good hair practices + PATIENCE = length & hair health goal attainment!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 31, 2013)

Fine Strand Texturized/Texlaxed Lady chiming in. 

All I can say is looks can be deceiving. I will admit, my hair is thick in density, but I wouldn't mind having thicker strands. I've learn how to retain length with fine strands, but having them can still be a pain. For example, I hate how my hair looks when weighed down with product. Its limp and stringy and ughhhhhh .

I'm loving this thread already and can't wait for the different tips and tricks .


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 31, 2013)

Bublin said:


> Thanks for this thread.
> Checking in.
> 
> I think the main issue we have with our hair is how to keep manipulation low AND in a protective style because when you have fine hair it's hard to keep it looking neat for more than a few days.  Those fine hairs just start to fly up and frizz out of those twists, plaits or cainrows.  You can look like Miss Fuzzy even though you just twisted 3 days ago.
> ...



twists....oh my i had lots of trouble with them . i stopped that 2 years ago ...looks à mess à few days after then becomes tangle city.

i tried à lace front (ended up loosing thé edges.....)i liked it though. had conrows underneath and i baggied sometimes.

i really want to try braids again .but finding an appropriate protective style is hard! 

im wearing à bun but...i dont see retention at all!  :-(


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 31, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Fine Strand Texturized/Texlaxed Lady chiming in.
> 
> All I can say is looks can be deceiving. I will admit, my hair is thick in density, but I wouldn't mind having thicker strands. I've learn how to retain length with fine strands, but having them can still be a pain. For example, I hate how my hair looks when weighed down with product. Its limp and stringy and ughhhhhh .
> 
> I'm loving this thread already and can't wait for the different tips and tricks .


 
you are lucky because at least you know how to retain. please share what you do with pleasure 

i felt like texlaxing for thé last 5  months... i might end up doing it one day( waiting to reach my goals).

ps: when i flat iron it looks....limp if weighed down. i hate it! so i end up spraying it to make it look bigger. but then its not that straight . oh my this hair!

when i rollerset it fuller though. do you rollerset? it might help.


----------



## Bublin (Mar 31, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> twists....oh my i had lots of trouble with them . i stopped that 2 years ago ...looks à mess à few days after then becomes tangle city.
> 
> i tried à lace front (ended up loosing thé edges.....)i liked it though. had conrows underneath and i baggied sometimes.
> 
> ...



I just stopped doing twists.  
I'm now air drying in my anorexic plaits   I have huge hair but of course very thin strands - I only have about 13 plaits in my hair but when I pull them all back my head looks so big like I don't have any hair.  I just cannot go through the week looking like that so my non-manipulation plans for the week have been foiled.  Going to have to undo them tomorrow.

I can't wear wet bun at all .  Firstly I look like I'm 6 years old with all that frizz at the front and top.  That means I would have to wear a headband and I hate the way they look on me.  Wet buns also means I'll have to detangle a birds nest 

I have given up on wigs - none blend with my hair and they rub the hairline too much.
Braid extensions cut into my own hair - a thick fake piece of hair will win anytime over my poor spiderweb strand 

For the first time today I actually took my time is washing and detangling.  It was very enlightening for me because I realised just how much damage I was doing before, I'd say I cause about 80% of the breakage I get and the rest is because I hadn't found the right products.  There is no use in me copying what those thick haired ladies do.


----------



## laylaaa (Mar 31, 2013)

Subbed. I'm abandoning my beloved LOC method permanently for a moisturising spritz instead. Ran out of some wash day supplies after dcing so I just spritzed my hair and left it in a bun. Took it out, it's glossy and moisturised but feather light.


Usually, at this point in the weekend,  I'd be walking around like some BP oil spill.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 31, 2013)

coolsista-paris

Well, as all us fine strands ladies know, our hair tangles like a *BLEEP*. So I've learned that for my hair to remain knot or tangle free I have to detangle once everyday or every other day. I've also realized that my fine strands love protein, so twice a month I do a reconstructive treatment to keep them nice and plumped.


----------



## ajoke (Mar 31, 2013)

Subscribing. OP could you perhaps place links to previous fine hair threads in the original post?

My main problem is with trimming. I find that I trim too much and cut away my progress and as such I'm wary of frequent dusting. Do you ladies straighten to trim/dust? I would be grateful if someone would post how they dust. TIA.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 31, 2013)

Bublin said:


> I just stopped doing twists.
> I'm now air drying in my anorexic plaits   I have huge hair but of course very thin strands - I only have about 13 plaits in my hair but when I pull them all back my head looks so big like I don't have any hair.  I just cannot go through the week looking like that so my non-manipulation plans for the week have been foiled.  Going to have to undo them tomorrow.
> 
> I can't wear wet bun at all .  Firstly I look like I'm 6 years old with all that frizz at the front and top.  That means I would have to wear a headband and I hate the way they look on me.  Wet buns also means I'll have to detangle a birds nest
> ...



lol. bird nest!   yup 

at work im supposed to wear à chignon....o can not do that like my collegues .every day à perfect chignon= no!

so i wear à bun...but my hair gets fuzzy and looks Ugly!!!!! what else can i do anyway??  i cant flat iron all thé time.  we are not allowed to have hair past neck lenght ,no braids. so....this is just too much for me. i really dont know what to do.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 31, 2013)

laylaaa said:


> Subbed. I'm abandoning my beloved LOC method permanently for a moisturising spritz instead. Ran out of some wash day supplies after dcing so I just spritzed my hair and left it in a bun. Took it out, it's glossy and moisturised but feather light.
> 
> Usually, at this point in the weekend,  I'd be walking around like some BP oil spill.



did you make your own spritz?


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 31, 2013)

completely jelly of you ladies who have seen BSB, BSL, hell even CBL! I haven't seen that since my first relaxer when I was 14. After that? NL to SL and I'm turning 40 this year.  I just BC July 2012 so willl see if these new techniques help my natural puff.

On protective styling: You can't win for losing with that. For example:

Fine haireds keep it loose and your ends get eaten up. keep it in cornrows and braids and it can break, particularly the hair right on the parts.

I just learnt the latter and am a little annoyed. I wasn't even doing them tight or for very long periods! The cornrows were so loose they start to unravel after a week but only held together by the synthetic hair.  Two weeks in cornrows for crochet braids, then a week loose was the regimen...well, after this last install I see I have 'permanent parts' or areas where the hair broke at the part lines.

Wigs? I lose my edges too. IDK what to do.

Henna, protein, and grease on the ends keeps me retaining at this point. Actually, retained a lot with the crochet braids, but it's not worth having my already low-density hair look thinner. I have to wear it out. It feels like the options are so slim.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 31, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> coolsista-paris
> 
> Well, as all us fine strands ladies know, our hair tangles like a *BLEEP*. So I've learned that for my hair to remain knot or tangle free I have to detangle once everyday or every other day. I've also realized that my fine strands love protein, so twice a month I do a reconstructive treatment to keep them nice and plumped.



mine love protein too.
i use apoghee 2 min reconstructor every right 2 weeks.

but nothing between.so i dont know if i should start washing every week instead of 2.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 31, 2013)

ajoke said:


> Subscribing. OP could you perhaps place links to previous fine hair threads in the original post?
> 
> My main problem is with trimming. I find that I trim too much and cut away my progress and as such I'm wary of frequent dusting. Do you ladies straighten to trim/dust? I would be grateful if someone would post how they dust. TIA.



yeah great idea . im gonna post thé links tommorow. (which means what day for you? later lol? )im in france. thé time différence. 

dusting:
I either dust on dried stretched twists all over my head. I  clip each end of à twist.

or if i do flat iron : to each small section i flat iron then cut.  do thé same all over to each flat irroned section


----------



## laylaaa (Mar 31, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> did you make your own spritz?




Yeah, 100ml distilled water, 1tbs coconut oil, 1/2 tbs aloe vera juice and rosewater for scent. Keeping it in the fridge 'cause of the aloe which is a little annoying because I'd like to have it on hand but the coolness and Ph balancing lays our fine cuticles nice and flat ---> less tangles, more shine, more moisture retention. Bye bye shea butter.


----------



## Bublin (Mar 31, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> lol. bird nest!   yup
> 
> at work im supposed to wear à chignon....o can not do that like my collegues .every day à perfect chignon= no!
> 
> so i wear à bun...but my hair gets fuzzy and looks Ugly!!!!! what else can i do anyway??  i cant flat iron all thé time.  we are not allowed to have hair past neck lenght ,no braids. so....this is just too much for me. i really dont know what to do.



Sounds like braid outs are your best bet.  To get a well defined hairline i HAVE to flat twist or cornrow that area.  The hair at the front dries super fast, glossy and defined for me without gel.  Having a cornrowed hairline -Braid out is the only way I can wear my hair in a bun but it has to be re-d one every night.
Do 2 or 3 on the hairline about an inch deep.


----------



## Saga (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh my gosh this thread is right on time! I have fine, 4ab med-high density hair that Matt's up at the roots quickly. I'll be back to share some things I've learned later, just wanted to rep us fine haired ladies!!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 31, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> completely jelly of you ladies who have seen BSB, BSL, hell even CBL! I haven't seen that since my first relaxer when I was 14. After that? NL to SL and I'm turning 40 this year. I just BC July 2012 so willl see if these new techniques help my natural puff.
> 
> On protective styling: You can't win for losing with that. For example:
> 
> ...


 
thé options are very low!!! we need to find.more.

i wear à bun every day but...its not retaining enough . i have no choice its for work.....

stretching mine is better for me though.

oh. i have à half wig here, that i never wear:




URL]

i thought i should conrow or flat twist the frontt,put thé halfwig at thé back then à nice adult headband.
it looked cute. i didnt try it for long.

im gonna try taking off shine from thé wig (usually works with dry shampoo spray)


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 31, 2013)

Also ladies, heavy sealing has been heavenly on my tresses. I have incorporated a modified LOC method for daily moisturizing (LCOB/P). 

I always seal my ends with a butter or pomade and it keeps my hair from tangling towards the ends. I find that this is the place where my shed hair hair tends to tangle up. The butter keeps my hair moist which keeps the hair from tangling. 

I hope this makes sense .


----------



## MyCoilsGoBoing (Mar 31, 2013)

Fine-haired lady, here. I'm natural. My main problem is that my hair strands love each other, and my hair mats like nobody's business.  It's maddening. I should be in the shower detangling my hair, but instead I'm on here, lol.


----------



## trinity8mod8 (Mar 31, 2013)

Yay, a fine hair thread.

I have a tip! The best thing that I could have started doing for my hair was doing hot oil treatments with olive, avocado and coconut oils. These oils penetrate the shaft, help you retain moisture longer and make your hair softer.

And the most amazing thing that I noticed after my first HOT was that I no longer needed to trim all of the hair that I was about to trim off because it got dry and rough during the winter. But my ends stopped feeling rough, my hair detangled very easily, and I stopped getting as many SSKs after the treatment. So HOTs = less trimming.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Mar 31, 2013)

Fined hair sister here....smh
Ladies your stories is the summary of my hair journey. I grow my hair the ends looks thin (see through) so I cut it because My roots are thick. That works out for a bit and then I get the cutting itch again. Now I am looking into Japanese reconditioning as an alternative. Supposedly it decreases your breakage and shedding. I need to look it to it more.


----------



## darlingdiva (Mar 31, 2013)

Great thread!

I always enjoy fine hair threads/discussions because I feel it is often overlooked.

For my fine hair, I have discovered the following:

*Detangling*:  I have gone back and forth with several detangling methods over the years (finger detangling, detangling in the shower, adding watery and creamy leave-ins to my dry hair, etc.), but I always return to finger detangling.  It's what works best for my hair.  I definitely agree with Bublin about pulling the hair apart before raking through it.  It certainly makes a difference in the amount of hair that I lose.

*Protein*:  Protein is not optional for my hair.  I must use protein every time that I wash my hair, and I make sure that my protein use is not just limited to the wash process (I use products with protein when I style my hair sometimes to plump up my strands.).  Also, the protein product must stay on my hair the longest during the wash process (i.e., I always pre-poo with protein conditioners.).

*Dustings and Trims:  *Dustings and trims are also not optional for my hair.  I dust/trim every three to four months to maintain my ends.  For my hair, dustings/trims every three to four months keep my ends maintained in addition to moisturizing and sealing my ends.

*Low Manipulation AND Protective Styling*:  I capitalized "AND" in the title because, for my hair, low manipulation and protective styling must be done together.  I can't just choose one.  I protective style and keep manipulation to a minimum via twists and twist outs.  I have heard that a lot of women avoid twists because it encourages tangles in their hair, but I reduce tangles by doing medium twists and keeping my hair moisturized.  I've noticed that the more moisturized my twists and twist outs are, the easier my detangling sessions are (due to decreased tangles).  My main styles are pinned-up twists and twist outs.

*Product Application*:  For my fine hair, I've come to realize that product application is key.  It isn't always that a product is "bad"; sometimes, the way that I've applied the product isn't the best way for my hair.  For example, I've noticed that my hair responds better when I spritz a product into my hand and apply it to my hair instead of spritzing the product directly onto my hair.  I've also found that I really don't need to apply a lot of product to my hair, and that I should always apply products to my hair in sections.

*Oils*:  My hair loves oils.  They help (along with proper moisture) to cut down on frizz and give my hair a nice sheen.  My newest favorite is wheat germ oil.

*Banding*:  Banding is a heat-free way for me to stretch my hair.  Plus, it gives my twists a nice crinkle.

*Shampoo*:  My hair thrives on a clean scalp, so I always shampoo my hair.  Co-washing does not work for me.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 31, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> frequent dustings...and I mean FREQUENT every 6-8 weeks. I seem to be 'growing' faster this way.





coolsista-paris said:


> 9) Schedule a trim every 6 to 8 weeks. The ends of fine hair may split even if you do your best to avoid that.





coolsista-paris said:


> wow. 6- 8 weeks. Ive been trying to do every 10-12 weeks. Maybe its not enough.



The times I get lazy and don't trim, around 12 weeks I usually realize it hasn't made growth progress. Like right now . 6 weeks is a must. 

My shears broke at New Years, so I need to buy a new pair stat!


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 31, 2013)

Fine haired natural! I'm MBL and trying to get to WhIP. This is the longest, healthiest, and thickest my hair has ever been.


----------



## JBunnie (Mar 31, 2013)

OP, THANK YOU!!!! I was actually thinking about starting a thread about fine hair styling problems I'm having so this is right where I need to be.

Thank you to everyone who has already responded, I've only read one page and I've already been to church and back. So I figured, "let me stop and speak on what I see on the first page so I don't have one SUPER LONG post"

When I decided to embrace my curls I was so confused. I stopped relaxing in early 07 but I would always flat iron my iron and I was actually burning my hair straight and had no idea. So in the middle of last year when I started wearing my hair in twists outs and knots outs I didn't understand why I had so much damn hair but it looked so sparse. When I flat ironed it I was able to get it light, full, fluffy and with tons of volume. But my twists and curls looked.... sickly. Just like Bublin, said. I can't keep my hair in twists or braids and style them in any which way because they all look so sad. And it's just frustrating because I have so much damn hair, and people always tell me all that pretty thick hair, can I have some etc... But you can't tell in twists/braids and twists outs etc...

I've been bunning through the winter, which has worked well for me. But as it was mentioned before wet bunning = birds nest. So I have to stretch and dry before I can successfully bun. Either that or I wet bun, don't let it dry all the way, take it down and twist for the night. I also adopted cowashing for the winter to keep my moisture levels up and I've fallen in love, so even though it's warming up in Atlanta I'm sticking to cowashing at least once a week. I try and go to the salon every 8 weeks, so I let them shampoo. (Or on the off chance that I want to straighten my hair myself then I'll shampoo my hair on my own)

JulietWhiskey, did you post about Neutral Protein Filler in the March Hits and Misses thread. I remember reading about it and getting upset because I just bought Toppik protein leave-in from Sally's with no input from anyone here. Then after seeing that NPF got a favorable review on here and it was cheaper, I got upset 

I want to keep my curls but nightly twisting gets taxing as well, plus the daily manipulation worries me. My hair has been growing and retaining but I find that I've hit a slow spot so I started taking Vivisical. Only been on for a month and I haven't straightened since so I can't really weigh in on it's effectiveness.

Ok, off to read page 2


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm natural with fine medium density 4 b,a hair.  The whole reason I decided to go natural was because after I grew my relaxed hair to BSL I was really unhappy with the overall thin appearance.  I have found a regimen that is somewhat working with my natural hair, but I'm only SL and my style options are non-existent.  

Thanks for starting this thread OP!


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Mar 31, 2013)

I am a fine haired lady that is having such trouble with getting past SL. It's like my ends refuse to not split at that length and weaves are reckoning havoc.


----------



## JBunnie (Mar 31, 2013)

coolsista-paris, where do you work, if you don't mind me asking.

laylaaa, thank for the spritz recipe! 

EnExitStageLeft, what's the modified LOC method?

My shed hairs tend to tangle towards the end as well. I always get shed hairs that knot with an attached hair at my ends. Plus my ends never twists together. But that's probably a combination of my heat damaged ends and my fine strands.

NappyNelle, can you share what you did to get to that length and to keep your hair healthy?


----------



## JBunnie (Mar 31, 2013)

SUPER SWEET,  do you cowash and/or bun? When I started my HHJ back in April (I think) I got my ends trimmed and I was around collar bone length. When winter rolled around I started cowashing and bunning in addition to all the other healthy hair practices I adopted and that got me passed SL but not quite APL yet. I admit I find I've had a slow in growth/rentention but I do believe that cowashing and bunning helped me get to where I am now.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 31, 2013)

JBunnie

A Modified LOC method (Liquid oil cream Method) is basically making this method suit you needs. My Hair prefers Liquid Cream Oil and a Heavy Sealant like a Butter or Pomade. 

My suggestion is to try the classic LOC(B) (Liquid oil cream <and butter if you want to be fancy lol>) method first and if it doesn't work try LCO(B)(Liquid cream oil <and again butter if you want to get fancy>). I recommend the butter because of the tangling we both receive towards the ends.

I hope this helps


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 31, 2013)

JBunnie My regimen is really boring.  I just updated my blog to answer you more thoroughly: REGIMEN


----------



## greight (Mar 31, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> coolsista-paris
> 
> Well, as all us fine strands ladies know, our hair tangles like a *BLEEP*. So I've learned that for my hair to remain knot or tangle free I have to detangle once everyday or every other day. *I've also realized that my fine strands love protein, so twice a month I do a reconstructive treatment to keep them nice and plumped.*



I personally feel protein is severely underrated with natural hair and especially fine hair. Which reconstructor do you use?

I use Duo Tex every wash and I use Aphogee 2-step once every 2 months, but I think I might upgrade that to monthly but I'm lazy. This has worked well for me.  I've retained more and I don't deal with breakage.

I have never had protein overload and moisture/protein balance is overrated for my strands . My hair gives the middle finger to most of the natural hair advice out there


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 31, 2013)

NappyNelle said:


> Fine haired natural! I'm *MBL* and trying to get to WhIP.





prettydarkthing said:


> Great a thread for fine hair.
> 
> I have fine hair, un-chemically processed, and* grazing waist *(at least last time I checked).


Oooo! It's possible to get fine hair THAT long!!!! And...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 31, 2013)

I think I have fine hair...yes pics please!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 31, 2013)

JBunnie said:


> SUPER SWEET,  do you cowash and/or bun? When I started my HHJ back in April (I think) I got my ends trimmed and I was around collar bone length. When winter rolled around I started cowashing and bunning in addition to all the other healthy hair practices I adopted and that got me passed SL but not quite APL yet. I admit I find I've had a slow in growth/rentention but I do believe that cowashing and bunning helped me get to where I am now.



JBunnie what are you cowashing with?  I've been using As I Am Coconut Co-Wash and love it, but I want to know what other fine haired ladies are using to cowash.  Is your scalp clean with whatever your using?  Please Advise.  TIA


----------



## iamtan (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes!!! A fine hair thread.  I have MBL fine hair and i just recently notice breakage on my ends.  I trimmed and still had breakage.  Then I realize that I hadn't been cowashing and that stopped the breakage completely.  Cowashing helps!!!!


----------



## hannan (Mar 31, 2013)

The best advice I ever followed was to finger comb. I've put a comb in my hair once in the past three weeks and I know I'm retaining more. I had a lot of hair being pulled out no matter how softly I combed through it and less comes out now. I notice less damage to the strands themselves too.

I've grown my hair to waist length but I really think I could have been here a lot faster if I followed this rule. I was the BIGGEST skeptic.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 31, 2013)

greight said:


> I personally feel protein is severely underrated with natural hair and especially fine hair. Which reconstructor do you use?
> 
> I use Duo Tex every wash and I use Aphogee 2-step once every 2 months, but I think I might upgrade that to monthly but I'm lazy. This has worked well for me.  I've retained more and I don't deal with breakage.
> 
> I have never had protein overload and moisture/protein balance is overrated for my strands . My hair gives the middle finger to most of the natural hair advice out there



greight

I love the GVP Version of Joico Kpak Reconstructor, Curl Junkie Repair Me, Spiral Solutions Protein Treatment, SSI Fortifying Masque and Okra Reconstructor, Mizani Kerafuse, Mill Creek Biotin and Keratin Condishes and the Duo Tex. 

I LOVE RECONSTRUCTORS! .


----------



## Carmelella (Mar 31, 2013)

Joining the club!! This sounds exactly like me.  I'm relaxed/texlaxed (don't ask lol). When I was natural it looked like I had a huge mass of hair when air dried and when you look close it's like a cotton ball ... Just a mass of fine interlaced hair.  Flat ironed it's just flat as hell.  It's the same now relaxed... Air dried equals tons of body, flat ironed I feel bald.  The front of my hair is extra sensitive to relaxers  and pretty much any type of manipulation.  My hair is always fly away city.

I will be investing in a no seam comb to prevent breakage when combing.  

When bunning or when stretching relaxers I give up the comb and brush all together and smooth hair and products down with my hand.

I rarely flat iron and don't even attempt the bone straight look b/c it won't look good anyways.  I typically only go up to 250-300 degrees.

Wool jackets are the devil!!  My hair is not chewed up and overall I am mostly on track with my retention but I have seen the effects of a wool coat on my hair from just one day!! Tons of tiny splits on my ends! i cut them immediately b4 they split farther up.

I stay far away from the sulfates and air dry 90% of the time.  Rollersets still have my hair looking too flat for my liking.  For straight ish looks I rather blow dry on low/medium on 80% air dried hair then flat iron @ 270. :/

Wigging/bunning/scarfing/hatting it as much as possible to avoid manipulation.  Hoping to reach BSL by august/September 

Any advice for the relaxed ladies? How do we balance this obvious "abuse" to our fine strands.... Also noting that detangling my natural hair was also murdah!!


----------



## JBunnie (Mar 31, 2013)

MileHighDiva, I'm using Giovanni Smooth As Silk right now. I used Aussie Moist for a time (until the bottle I had finished) I liked it but I find it wasn't as moisturizing as SAS. (It might have been in my head though, the cone thing psychs me out a little at times). I cowash once a week and my scalp is clean and I don't feel build up on my hair either. I said before that I generally shampoo every 8 weeks when I go to the salon. My stylist actually has short curly hair, has tried cowashing and doesn't believe in it. Though I didn't tell her that I cowash she made no mention of build up in my hair or that she suspects that I've been cowashing, and its worked well for me for the past months so it seems that SAS is going the job

When I buy my Oyin snack pack I'm going to try the Honey Hemp Condish for cowashing as well. 

I was just in Sally's on Thursday and was contemplating getting the As I Am cowash but decided against it because it's in a jar. Just doesn't seem shower friendly. And I don't too much fancy sticking my finger in something over and over again. It's a necessary evil for styling, but I rather avoid it when washing.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 31, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft what do all of those reconstructors you like smell like?  I took a whiff of Aphogee in Sallys and nearly passed out due to the smell.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 31, 2013)

JBunnie good call!  That jar is annoying as heck!  That's one of the reasons I was asking, my jar is probably full of who knows what from the shower. However, the product performs well.  I'll look into the SAS, since your scalp is clean.


----------



## JBunnie (Mar 31, 2013)

hannan, LOL at "just a woman in a binder" (Totally unrelated I know but I audibly laughed when I read it.)

EnExitStageLeft, I just bought the GVP version of Joico Kpak Reconstructor, trying to finish this GPB before I use it. I use Curl Junkie Repair Me as well. I LOVE it. At first I was skeptical because of the price but I don't use it a lot and when I do a ton isn't necessary so I find it justifiable.

Carmelella, the middle of my hair gets cotton like and I don't understand why!!!! It drives me insane. But the hair in that area of my head seems to be coarser than the rest, smh.


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 31, 2013)

Fine haired conundrum here.  I'm natural, fine, thin strands, but ridic density!
Found better luck as a straight haired natural for now.   Use heat 2x-3x a month and good heat protectants.


----------



## keranikki (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: The original Fine hair thread 2013*

I'm happy to see a thread for fine hair.  I just realized today that I have fine hair and need to change my regimen a little bit.  I have way too much protein and not enough moisture-rich products.  Going to ULTA tomorrow to take some products back and get what I actually need.

I pressed my hair to do a LC for another thread and ended up with the very dry ends with the use of a heat protectant.   I received some feedback on my hair situation, went and bought a reconstructor and leave-in conditioner.  Pre-pooed with avocado, grape seed, and jojoba oil; shampooed; then, used reconstructor (let's pause here).  The reconstructor left my hair soft, but not supple.  So I used ORS as a dc (bad choice). It left my hair sooo dry.  I tried to do damage control with Paul Mitchell condish.  It did not work.  Needless to say, I oiled the crap out of my hair to detangle (leave-in condish was worthless), then twisted my hair up.  I'm hoping it helps.  I've learned so much from the posts I just read, so I'm definitely going to incorporate some new ideas.

The pic below is from when I pressed my hair for my LC.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 1, 2013)

Fine haired texlaxed 4b/c Lo Po lady here

This thread is right on time!!  subscribed!!

Im grazing SL for my longest layer and 1 week post. Stretching to 12 weeks and leaving some texture has given me a second wind in my HHJ. This was the first time I retained some length in years.  I feel Im on the right track to growth and thickness. 

My hair loves products with collagen, hydrolyzed silk, amino acids, other proteins and thrives best when I limit cones. 

As Bublin said, detangling can mean pulling strands apart one by one for us. VO5 Extra Body works great for this. It is also my fav Cowash conditioner. 

The Bantu knot out in my avatar was too stressful on my edges and I prefer to wait till my hair is long for braid outs. I don't really have a pro style that I like so I dc and flat iron once a week. I always use some sort of protein product before heat + heat protectant. 

For color, strength and moisture I do henna glosses+hibiscus. I am experimenting with the LOC/B and the GHE method modified for relaxed hair. I agree with EnExitStageLeft that butter on ends of hair seems to lock in moisture better and keep tangles away.

I am also using brahmi, amla and camillia oils for sealing and prepooing but still love jojoba and safflower oils.

Thanks for this thread


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 1, 2013)

MileHighDiva

...ERMMMMM!  Let me not lie lol. I'm really not good at describing scents, however I will say that they all have a pleasant scent. Nothing pungent or irritating to the senses. Aphoghee 2 Step just was NOT for me. First off, IT STANKS! Second off, it messy. Third off, IT STANKS!. I just couldn't get with it. I'm not going to front though, my results were pretty freakin' spectacular. However I get the same results with the spiral solutions protein treatment and duo tex and cul junkie repair me if your looking for something better . I recommend those if your looking for something similar . 

Hope this helps.

Also ladies there is a challenge were we are focusing on thickening our hair in volume and strand. Here is the link: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=675599. I hope to see some of you wonderful ladies there.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 1, 2013)

JBunnie said:


> I just bought the GVP version of Joico Kpak Reconstructor, trying to finish this GPB before I use it. I use Curl Junkie Repair Me as well. I LOVE it. At first I was skeptical because of the price but I don't use it a lot and when I do a ton isn't necessary so I find it justifiable.



Report back with how much you love it. I can almost promise you will . Our fine strands crave keratin deliciousness that is this product. I don't mean to be dramatic, but I just really like the stuff .


----------



## Bublin (Apr 1, 2013)

DarkJoy
Now that we have a place of our own we all need to vent first  
I'm sure alot more pictures, regimens and products will soon start popping up.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Apr 1, 2013)

Idk if my hair is fine or not 

<<<<<<<just wants to belong lol


----------



## abcd09 (Apr 1, 2013)

For the ladies who experience matting: I'm not natural but I have to stretch my relaxers. I was getting bad matting and dredding until I started doing chicoros prepoo before washing. All it is is Aloe vera juice, an oil, then coconut oil on your head with heat for over 20 mins. it helps to seal the cuticle, which also reduces tangling. Also keep product buildup to an absolute minimum. This means shampooing every time I wash for me. Im thinking cowashing with a conditioner without cones may work, but i haven't found one that effectively moisturizes my hair yet. also stretch from the roots as you wash. These are things I've learned to cut down on the damaging effect of matting and dredding. What have you learned?

eta: my phone makes terrible autocorrects of non-words


----------



## k_enitan (Apr 1, 2013)

Subbing! 
I unfortunately have the dreaded combo of Fine hair + Low density + Patchy hair loss (esp around temple) + crazy scalp. 
I have been growing my hair for the last 4yrs and not yet APL. While I want length, its the reducing density that bothers me more, anytime I think my hair is on track it always seems to have a setback.
I pretty much wear a wig always cause styling is out of the window, the unequal lengths and fuzz/frizz(4c/4b) does not yield good results.

Thanks for the venting space! will post about products/processes that have actually worked later


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 1, 2013)

NappyNelle said:


> Fine haired natural! I'm MBL and trying to get to WhIP. This is the longest, healthiest, and thickest my hair has ever been.



NappyNelle reggie and tips please? 

Eta:I see it. Didn't read whole thread. You are my hair inspiration. I see we have similar hair measurements and the same reggie. I hope i get to that 14 inches by year's end. We also must be around the same height. Are you also um...vertically challenged? 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok so I'm fine haired natural, medium density, normal porosity mostly 4A, some 4b. I wear medium or large braids and twists. I m&s every other night with water, cream, and grapeseed oil. I believe i have less ssks due to 99% protective styling and keeping my moisture up.

JulietWhiskey do you still use the Aphogee Green Tea? I got it and have used it twice so far. I can feel my hair strengthening on contact. I usually use AOGPB. I think i will use the spray on the weeks that I don't use GPB.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 1, 2013)

Fine haired relaxed head checking in 
 Protein is my best friend as well as finger detangling as my hair is hanging loose air drying.  
Oil rinsing is also great for ease in detangling.  

Dare I say it. ..regular buns and I had to divorce  Updo's are way better for my hair than buns


----------



## Jobwright (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello!  I am definitely fine haired and still searching for answers to plump up my strands and to keep the ends moisturized. I have toyed with the idea of using Aloe Vera. But I, for some reason, have been scared to try it. Is aloe a protein or a moisturizer?  What does it actually do to the hair...make it softer, stronger, more pliable, stretch the curls...what does aloe do, really?  And how do you decide to use avj or avg?  How do you manage to use it so cold from the fridge?  Subbing now!


----------



## hair4today (Apr 1, 2013)

Another fine haired lady checking in. My stats, natural, 4b, low porosity, low to med density hair. I'm a bit below APL measuring from the nape, SL from crown and sides. Now onto my reggie. I have been natural for 3 yrs and thru trial and error have finally landed on a routine that appears to be working for my hair. I notice a lot of similarities to many of the reggies mentioned in this thread.

Pre-poo (night b4):
AO White Camellia on strands, remove shed hairs, finger detangle
Apply homemade growth mix on scalp, chunky twists and go under heat cap 30 minutes

Wash Day Routine
Tea Rinse:
Amla Tea, Burdock Root Tea, Oolong Tea tea mix, plastic cap for 15 mins

Moisturizing or Protein DC (alternate every other week):
Layer favorite protein or moisture DC over the amla, burdock,oolong mix then go under heat cap for 30 mins.

Cleanse:
NaturelleGrow (NG) Cleansing Conditioners

Rinse out Conditioner:
SM Balancing Conditioner (optional)

Final Rinse:
1 tsp NBD Floral ACV Rinse diluted with 12 oz water

Detangle, Moist & Seal and Dry:
Spritz hair with water
Apply NG Soft and Silky Leave-in and detangle using three HS combs
Seal ends with HV Cocasta oil or JBCO
Curl formers under dryer for 45 - 60 minutes 
Air dry curl formers for 3 hrs before bed.
Remove CFs and twist hair into Bantu knots to maintain curls

Style (next day):
Remove bantus and style hair in updos or buns using banana clip, spin pins, hair sticks, flexi8 or my new favorite...phony ponytail puffs.

In addition to the above, I incorporate a hard protein treatment (NBD, Komaza or HV) every  two weeks plus I do henna glosses every 4-6 weeks. I scalp detox once a month and shampoo using Terressentials mud wash whenever I feel buildup is an issue.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok after reading the responses I am def fine- haired:

Stats: Natural 4a/b (I guess) , very dense, color treated, low porosity (I think)

Issues I'm having: dryness, tangling, ssks
I haven't colored since October and I won't be coloring again. 

Per this thread ill definitely explore some of the protein methods mentioned here. I've been feeling like this is the missing link. I bought Giovanni nutrafix but it did nothing. I'm also extremely style challenged. All I can manage is a WnG puff  I need help. 

Current length:


----------



## almond eyes (Apr 1, 2013)

The journey of being a fine haired (relaxed since 2010) has been a challenge and I have changed my regiment so many times. Once I stopped wearing hair extensions and weaves in Feb 2012, I was forced to learn what my hair likes and doesn't like.                                   Just recently I discovered that glycerin and aloe as moisturisers make my hair sticky I was in denial about this for many years as I love my Qhemet Biologics. I also realised that too many hair products and being heavy handed caused me more shedding.                             Best, Almond Eyes


----------



## yodie (Apr 1, 2013)

abcd09 said:


> Fine hair checking in. My fine hair refuses to get past bsb, the longest it's been was grazing bsl. It's very difficult, dare I say, impossible to retain and I've been at my hair care journey for several years now. I would also add that fine hair is prone to setbacks, which I'm guessing and hoping has been my problem (and not that it CAN'T get longer). Protein overload and Matting and dreading , both unintentional, kept screwing with my progress, and stupidly I had used the flat iron one too many times last year. I had gone on a 7 year stint of no direct heat that made my hair fuller, but not very much longer. My ends and retention drive me insane! I am prone to splits. Anyway I tried to make a thread like this awhile ago, so I hope this one stays around, like a support thread to give us some encouragement be ause I know it can feel like I'm putting years an dears of hard work on my hair and the smallest tiniest mistake messes me up.



Ditto to everything you said.


----------



## cynd (Apr 1, 2013)

Subbing. Thanks for the thread @Coolsista-paris 

I have very fine, low density, thinning in the crown hair that breaks if I look at it. I feel like I'm reading my own personal hair diary in this thread. It's very encouraging to know that it is possible to retain length even with the special challenges we face. 

@hair4today, I used Komaza protein treatment this weekend for the first time and it made a difference. It's hard to explain, but I felt like I actually had hair in my hands. I guess that's what people mean when they say something added strength to their hair. Never experienced that before.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Apr 1, 2013)

Another fine haired member, on my way to being APL for the third or fourth time (I loose count ).  My biggest challenge is my ends, they get weathered really easily so I am trimming quiet often.  Braidout and twistout can really jack my ends up if I don't properly moisturized.  I pretty much do rollerset and flat iron my roots.  I am currently on the fence about transitioning to natural.  I have noticed my hair is getting thicker the longer I go in between relaxers.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 1, 2013)

Where have you ladies been all my life...well at least all of my HHJ ?  Another fine hair ...hair enthusiast checking in.  

My stats are: 4a/b, relaxed, APL, medium density and low porosity.  I use to be high porosity until I incorporated Roux Porosity to my weekly DC, on last check my hair strand sat on top of the water and didn't even attempt to sink.  I steam my DC in and GHE so My hair accepts moisture pretty well with these two techniques.  I'm so happy to see LHFCers who have fine hair and are having similar struggles.  Lately I've been noticing plenty of both; end and mid-strand breakage so I decided to try Nexxuss Emergencee and OMG!  This has not only saved my ends but has also changed my life!  I have not done weekly protein reconstructors before but I will definitely be incorporating them into my weekly wash regimen.  I've used Aphogee 2-step. Aphogee two minute and Joico Deep Penetrating reconstructor and none has compared to the Nexuss.  In two years my hair has never felt this AMAZING; during DC rinse out and after air drying.  I'll be ten weeks post on Thursday and my hair didn't need any mechanical detangling afterwards, I'm sold for life.  I think it was the combination of Hydrolized Elastin and Collagen Amino Acids in the ingredients that did it and also all the steps in my wash regimen. 

I'm looking forward to learning more wonderful tips on achieving thicker, longer and healthier hair.  Nix08 I totally agree with you on bunning.  Updo's is the only way for me to wear protective styles.  Rollersets look really nice on me too but the wet manipulation kills my strands.  Maybe now that I've found a protein reconstructor, maybe...just maybe I can enjoy regular RSs without breakage.


----------



## BonBon (Apr 1, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Idk if my hair is fine or not
> 
> <<<<<<*just wants to belong lol*



 LOL


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for this thread coolsista-paris

My hair is thick but I have fine strands which explains why my hair never held a curl or any definition without a styling mousse when I was relaxed. 

I learnt (the hard way) that I can't blow dry or flat iron very often so now that I'm natural, I am off heat until I reach my goal of HL. I don't even want to see a heat styling tool.

There is this part of my crown on the left that never grew past 5 inches with processed hair. It just broke off constantly while the rest of my hair thrived. I have to handle that area gently and moisturise it consistently. Now it's retaining like the rest of my hair. 

I moisturise nightly because if I don't, retention slows because I get tangles and breakage. I braid up my hair each night  in about 4 to 10 braids as I moisturise because if I don't, I'll have tangles to deal with the next day. Still looking for a way to reduce manipulation daily but so far I haven't found any because I have to moisturise nightly at least. Satin or silk scarves are a must for bed.

I only comb my hair on wash days, every week or every other. I just style with my hands and fingers. Brushing is out of the question.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 1, 2013)

HoneyA said:


> Thanks for this thread coolsista-paris
> 
> My hair is thick but I have fine strands which explains why my hair never held a curl or any definition without a styling mousse when I was relaxed.
> 
> ...



Yes, I always wondered why I can't have second day hair.  I thought my DD and sister had some type of special curl trained hair to retain curls made with irons. My DD can literally sleep without any scarfs/bonnets and still wake up with beautiful curls.  I'm so jealous!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 1, 2013)

KiWiStyle I wish I had discovered that buns were not my friend earlier...Year one my hair wasn't long enough to bun and I got great retention and hardly any splits.  Year two I felt all cool because I could finally bun and did so a lot and had to trim due to splits often.  Now in year 3 I'm back to updo's mainly because DH said that he wasn't a fan of buns  (neither was I but did it for the so called health of my hair), and I'm noticing that I hardly have any splits.


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 1, 2013)

KiWiStyle what is second day hair? Heck, what is second hour hair? please... lol!


----------



## Lissa0821 (Apr 1, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @KiWiStyle I wish I had discovered that buns were not my friend earlier...Year one my hair wasn't long enough to bun and I got great retention and hardly any splits. Year two I felt all cool because I could finally bun and did so a lot and had to trim due to splits often. Now in year 3 I'm back to updo's mainly because DH said that he wasn't a fan of buns  (neither was I but did it for the so called health of my hair), and I'm noticing that I hardly have any splits.


 

Same here, buns seem to break my hair in three places, on the sides and the middle of whatever bun I made would get matted.  It didn't matter where it was located on my head.  No more buns for me.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 1, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> KiWiStyle I wish I had discovered that buns were not my friend earlier...Year one my hair wasn't long enough to bun and I got great retention and hardly any splits.  Year two I felt all cool because I could finally bun and did so a lot and had to trim due to splits often.  Now in year 3 I'm back to updo's mainly because DH said that he wasn't a fan of buns  (neither was I but did it for the so called health of my hair), and I'm noticing that I hardly have any splits.



We live and we learn.  My hair always look puny in buns and even now that I use a satin covered sock bun, my thin ends still reveal the satin and the pins sit on them...no way, no how can my ends endure that trauma.  I still do them from time to time but never will I wear one all day.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 1, 2013)

HoneyA said:


> KiWiStyle what is second day hair? Heck, what is second hour hair? please... lol!



LOL!  You're so right!  The curls dissipate throughout the day until the hair is completely flat.  Like the articles says, roller sets are the only way to maintain curls for more than a few hours.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Apr 1, 2013)

Fine haired natural here too.

I retain length by keeping my hair in miniplaits. If i want volume i plait the roots and twist the ends. I also dust my ends every time i redo my miniplaits, which is about every 6 weeks. 
Using a reconstructor regularly and finger detangling was actually a game changer for me. retaining length is much easier. Also not manipulating my hair when its wet, using light oils and moisturisers, and having a little but of protein in all my other products helps. 
Washing my hair every 3-4 days and using light reconstructor each time. 

but can i ask you fine fine-haired ladies..  do you have to deal with lint? I always try to avoid it but i just can't seem to escape it? Any suggestions?


----------



## keranikki (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: The original Fine hair thread 2013*

I realized that I did not post my specs at all.  I'm a fine-haired, no to low-porosity, low density in the temple area, mid density everywhere else (except crown, which is high-density), 3c/ 4a in the crown area, with color treated hair.  My hair clumps together to form curls for the most part, but my crown area is another beast.  It is a ball of webbing, that must be handled gently.  I get the most breakage from that area.  My problem is finding products that work for my whole head, not just parts.  I don't want to be a product junkie .  Once I find a regimen that really works for me, I'll post it.

coolsista-paris--thanks for the thread, I've learned so much already

NappyNelle--thanks for the regi and tips, definitely not boring

hair4today--thanks for the regi and tips


----------



## cynd (Apr 1, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @KiWiStyle I wish I had discovered that buns were not my friend earlier...Year one my hair wasn't long enough to bun and I got great retention and hardly any splits. Year two I felt all cool because I could finally bun and did so a lot and had to trim due to splits often. Now in year 3 I'm back to updo's mainly because DH said that he wasn't a fan of buns  (neither was I but did it for the so called health of my hair), and I'm noticing that I hardly have any splits.


 
@Nix08, @KiWiStyle

This sounds like my hair. I'm relaxed/texlaxed and retained well with an updo/puff during the first year before my hair was long enough to bun. I was so happy to be able to bun (albeit a very anemic-looking bun ) and now realize I haven't had half the amount of retention in the past few months even though I think my hair practices are better than they were during the first year. What types of updos are you doing? 

@KiWiStyle, if I could get a braid like your siggy I think I would be in hair heaven!


----------



## laylaaa (Apr 1, 2013)

*Question:* how often do you ladies shampoo or cleanse? My scalp CANNOT go more than three 3 days w/o washing but then I see girls with long preeeeetty hair that wash like once a month!  I know everyone's different but seriously, this is doing my head in!

For those of you that struggle with tangles, I think it's because of our combination of fine and curly. Curly and coarse/med and wavy/fine seem to have no problems but curly and fine? Lol! When I wear my hair set or straight, I never EVER get tangles. I slept w/o my scarf, manipulated it,  bunned and worked out for a week and I had absolutely *zero* breakage whatsoever. Just curly? Hair tangles within an hour, poofy crown with miserable ends, snarls in every direction.



So, I've decided that me and curly hair will have to part. My hair can handle manipulation like a champ when it is straight/wavy but  I won't even need to do so b/c there's none of the tangles there in the first place. 


I just wish I knew how to do roller sets!!!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Apr 1, 2013)

Fine haired natural checking in. Im almost MBL and for me frequent dusting, protective styling and protein is a must for my hair. Out of everything I've learned over the years I would say those 3 I mentioned are my life support for my hair


----------



## hair4today (Apr 1, 2013)

cynd, agree with you on the difference protein makes on natural hair especially when you have fine strands. When I first started learning my hair, it was so dry and brittle that I focused exclusively on moisturizing DCs and leave-ins and saw very little progress in terms of retention. It finally clicked after reading the Komaza Analysis thread that our fine strands need keratin to bolster its structure and help to retain moisture. Once I started incorporating heavy protein treatments, I saw an immediate improvement in the health of my hair.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 1, 2013)

@cynd a version of this is how I wear my hair most days...except I use a larger claw clip and twist the back up and allow the hair there to just hang up and out (instead of that bun)...the first mini claw clip makes a front poof and the second one is closer than in this pic to the first one bringing the hair by my ears up....hopefully my explanation makes sense:






I agree if I could do @KiWiStyle's braid I'd be happy but I know that's well beyond my skill level


----------



## cynd (Apr 1, 2013)

I have my fingers crossed that the warm weather will trigger a growth spurt and that the extra protein will help me keep it on my head hair4today.


----------



## cynd (Apr 1, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @cynd a version of this is how I wear my hair most days...except I use a larger claw clip and twist the back up and allow the hair there to just hang up and out (instead of that bun)...the first mini claw clip makes a front poof and the second one is closer than in this pic to the first one bringing the hair by my ears up....hopefully my explanation makes sense:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Very pretty @Nix08! I love it and I totally get what you're saying. I have mini and slightly larger clips but never knew what to do with them. Hmmm. Thanks!


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Apr 1, 2013)

JBunnie said:


> SUPER SWEET,  do you cowash and/or bun? When I started my HHJ back in April (I think) I got my ends trimmed and I was around collar bone length. When winter rolled around I started cowashing and bunning in addition to all the other healthy hair practices I adopted and that got me passed SL but not quite APL yet. I admit I find I've had a slow in growth/rentention but I do believe that cowashing and bunning helped me get to where I am now.



JBunnie
Nope. I always have the itches when I do co-washing. I just started bunning.

What do you co-wash with? And how many times a week?


----------



## McQuay30 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok, I have low po, fine strands, 4ab natural hair no color or no heat since jan of 2011. After reading the post im not sure i have fine strands even though my strands r thinner than half a strand of thread..ummm my hair breaks when i use protein even cholestrol treaments but i beleive my texture is wiry because it holds styles for days with no gel but retention is a serious issue or maybe im a slow grower? I dont comb or brush my hair only use fingers. I will post a pix later of a two day old cornrow out.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 1, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @cynd a version of this is how I wear my hair most days...except I use a larger claw clip and twist the back up and allow the hair there to just hang up and out (instead of that bun)...the first mini claw clip makes a front poof and the second one is closer than in this pic to the first one bringing the hair by my ears up....hopefully my explanation makes sense:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks lady!  I have these clips and I'm going to try it ;-).


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Apr 1, 2013)

Subbing.

My hair is fine and fits the description.  It also has a ton of volume.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey guys so I washed my hair last night and had a pretty easy breezy wash day. My shampooing went well as well as my dc'in (i steamed). Detangling is always simple and my leave ins left my hair soft supple and NO TANGLES!

Castor oil is my best friend and I wont ever go without it again. My hair LOVES the stuff and since Ive been using it again regularly my hair is more lush. 

I heavy sealed my ends w/Tiffani Ceramide pomade while banding and my ends feel AMAZING! 

My wash days are going so well now. I think the LCOB/P'in is the reason why. This is now officially a permanent part of my regimen. My hair is def. benefiting from it in more ways then one.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Apr 1, 2013)

*Great thread and nice tips.  Okay long post.  My hair (which is fine) has been stuck at the same length....for years it seems. Though I have noticed that the sides are finally catching up with the back layer (the back of my hair was the longest layer at one point). Granted this is the longest my hair has been but it is still stuck between apl and bsl (like a little past the middle of those two lengths so I guess that makes me BSB which I didn't know until now).  The back just remains the same length so I guess that is where I'm getting the most breakage?

My issues are tangles/matting/knots, thinning edges, shorter/coarser hair in the crown, and SSK.  I'm also style challenged.  There are just not many natural styles that I can do...so it's a bun or puff.  I use an ouchless band and try to wet it with moisturizer/water or soak in oil when I remember but I still notice that hair is wrapped around it once I remove it.  In an effort to give my edges a break, I played with flexi-rod curls on the sides (or finger curls) and the middle/back part of the hair in a bun.  The look is "meh."   

As far as products I've used:  I've used protein conditioners weekly for years (UBH Conditioner) then used an argan oil conditioner, then Aubrey GPB.  I also used to do Aphogee 2 Step every 6 weeks then switched to using it on as needed basis.  I moved and it was hard to get certain protein conditioners (my hair was suffering without protein) so I am now using Aphogee 2 minute Reconstructor.  Since my hair doesn't seem to be getting longer, I'm doing something wrong; I just haven't figured it out yet.  I don't believe it is a "terminal length" issue.  I plan to get the hair analysis done before the end of the year.

I don't have any tips but I found that the best method for detangling my dry hair is the horn comb provided that my hair isn't matted.  I don't have one now and all horn combs are not created equal.  A good one will get damaged if its left in damp, wet/humid areas.  I used virgin mango butter (hard to find so I don't use it anymore and refined mango butter just isn't the same) to seal in the past and it kept knots and tangles away.  I briefly tried jojoba and avocado butters but didn't stick with them.  *


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 1, 2013)

abcd09 said:


> For the ladies who experience matting: I'm not natural but I have to stretch my relaxers. I was getting bad matting and dredding until I started doing chicoros prepoo before washing. All it is is Aloe vera juice, an oil, then coconut oil on your head with heat for over 20 mins. it helps to seal the cuticle, which also reduces tangling. Also keep product buildup to an absolute minimum. This means shampooinh everytime I wash for me. Im thinkg cowashing with a conditioner without cones may work, but i haven't found one that effectively moisturizes my hair yet. also stretch from the roots as you wash. These are things I've learned to cut down on the damaging effect of matting and dredding. What have you learned?



I have noticed that I no longer have scalp issues since I started prepooing with oil. I cant wait to try my brahmi oil for my next prepoo!!

Also, I will try to remember stretching from the roots during wash sessions when my ng starts to become really major.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 1, 2013)

fine hair relaxed lady checking in!  i have to cleanse my hair often to avoid buildup and i have to trim my hair often.  i don't have hair that i can just comb through when wet like some thick hair ladies i see on youtube.  my hair is prone to breakage, so i have to be very gentle.  i try my best to keep my hair balanced, but it is a game of sorts.

i am knocking on BSL, so hopefully i get there by the late summer.  i hope i don't go through crazy post partum hair loss either in the next few months.

i have to be careful with the styling options that i chose as well.  my hair can appear to be thick when i air dry.


----------



## freecurl (Apr 1, 2013)

Definitely subbing to this thread.
Thanks for posting.
I need to go back and read every post.
I have fine, fragile, natural hair. I have tried many things, except henna, to try to get strength and length.
People think my hair is full and thick but it's not.
Will come back later with more details.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 1, 2013)

laylaaa said:


> *Question:* how often do you ladies shampoo or cleanse? My scalp CANNOT go more than three 3 days w/o washing but then I see girls with long preeeeetty hair that wash like once a month!  I know everyone's different but seriously, this is doing my head in!
> 
> For those of you that struggle with tangles, I think it's because of our combination of fine and curly. Curly and coarse/med and wavy/fine seem to have no problems but curly and fine? Lol! When I wear my hair set or straight, I never EVER get tangles. I slept w/o my scarf, manipulated it,  bunned and worked out for a week and I had absolutely *zero* breakage whatsoever. Just curly? Hair tangles within an hour, poofy crown with miserable ends, snarls in every direction.
> 
> ...



i have to cleanse my hair every 2-3 days as well.  my scalp is fine, but my hair can't handle buildup.  even when i was natural, i had to cleanse my hair often.  my hair is prone to tangles. (natural or relaxed)


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 1, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Yes, I always wondered why I can't have second day hair.  I thought my DD and sister had some type of special curl trained hair to retain curls made with irons. My DD can literally sleep without any scarfs/bonnets and still wake up with beautiful curls.  I'm so jealous!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



no second day hair for me unless i sleep pretty!


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 1, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> fine hair relaxed lady checking in! i have to cleanse my hair often to avoid buildup and i have to trim my hair often. i don't have hair that i can just comb through when wet like some thick hair ladies i see on youtube. my hair is prone to breakage, so i have to be very gentle. i try my best to keep my hair balanced, but it is a game of sorts.
> 
> i am knocking on BSL, so hopefully i get there by the late summer. i hope i don't go through crazy post partum hair loss either in the next few months.
> 
> i have to be careful with the styling options that i chose as well. my hair can appear to be thick when i air dry.


 
@shortdub78 are you still taking your prenatals...that helps with the post partum shedding.

I too wash often (cowash daily actually).  Day 2 hair is just not the business for me


----------



## keranikki (Apr 1, 2013)

laylaaa said:


> *Question:* how often do you ladies shampoo or cleanse? My scalp CANNOT go more than three 3 days w/o washing but then I see girls with long preeeeetty hair that wash like once a month!  I know everyone's different but seriously, this is doing my head in!
> 
> For those of you that struggle with tangles, I think it's because of our combination of fine and curly. Curly and coarse/med and wavy/fine seem to have no problems but curly and fine? Lol! When I wear my hair set or straight, I never EVER get tangles. I slept w/o my scarf, manipulated it,  bunned and worked out for a week and I had absolutely *zero* breakage whatsoever. Just curly? Hair tangles within an hour, poofy crown with miserable ends, snarls in every direction.
> 
> ...



Laylaa--I personally co-wash my hair 2x a week if I'm just going to wear it out. I will use an actual shampoo once a month to clarify my hair.  I never have product buildup on my scalp after cowashing, but I will get a buildup on my hair after a while.  Getting the dirt and dead skin off your scalp is more about physical manipulation than using shampoo or conditioner to wash your hair. 

I agree with you about why our type of hair tangles so easily.  What you stated never occurred to me.  Also, when I get my flat-ironed, I do not see as much breakage as I do when my hair is in it's natural state.  On the other hand, when I leave my hair alone, it doesn't break as much either.  Too bad I can't walk around with a curly/ matted fro 24/7.  That would be awesome!  I would detangle my hair like once a month for a LC.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 1, 2013)

I am sorry I haven't read all posts so I apologize in advance for that. 

I have fine hair but for me, this has not felt like a handicap at all. I am not at WL or any of the longer lengths but I think that has more to do with my lack of effort. 

First let me tell you what hair don'ts I do:



 - I have not baggied my hair or tied it for the night (a major part of my regimen since I don't use moisturizing leave-ins) since May 2012.


 - Since May 2012, I wash my hair when I think of it or get a headache instead of twice a week as is healthy for it. Because I don't use moisturizer leave-ins, I get moisture from my hair from washing so going a whole week w/o washing and not bagging is a crime I have been guilty of.


 - I don't seal ends or protective style but this is a lifelong habit
 
But even with these wrongs, I am still enjoying easy hair. It is probably still at BSB where it was early last year because of me dropping the ball in the simple regimen I have, but considering that I never thought I would make it past SL, I am content with the length I have. I am one of those people who has managed to enjoy my hair at every step of the way. 

So to what do I owe this easy relationship I have with my hair? I believe the following habits help:



 - low manipulation (I live in twists) so my hair gets to "rest" and grow;


 - never letting my hair tangle (which means if it isn't held in twists or braids that prevent tangling ie if loose, then I comb it daily both in the AM and PM and I always braid it for the night. Because I don't allow tangles to exist, I never endure the headache of detangling);


 - dusting religiously every 8 weeks IMO is what I owe my retention to since it means I get rid of split ends before they have a chance to cost me length and make my hair hard to manage.
 
BTW, I don't agree with the article in the OP that fine strands don't hold curls. I actually think they do it better than coarse strands since gravity has little effect on their hardly there mass. In fact fine strands shrink a lot because their coils hold so well. I believe DCing and bagging have helped improve moisture content in my strands so that my hair is always coily unless I stretch it in braids. 

My regimen when I am not being meh about my hair is shampooing twice a week with any gel-like shampoo (Garnier Fructis, Giovanni 50:50, etc), conditioning with any moisturizing shampoo (Aussie, Nexxus Humectress, HSR etc), ending with an ACV rinse. Once a week (on one of the two washes) I do a DC with a reconstructor (AO GPB or Nexxus Emergencée). Then I baggy nightly or under hats and wraps and dust the ends of my twists once every eight weeks. I redo my twists one at a time whenever I feel like it (usually while watching TV) and each time I fully finger comb the twist section as shown in this clip: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5iU4NgNGgI

The rest of the time, I style my twists as if loose hair or just let them be. CWing I do once in a while if I need to get my twist to hang straight (I drip dry for this) or I may just spritz with an ACV-essential oil-water mix. Moist twists are easy to get into a style. 

Oh in case anyone is wondering where S Curl comes in, that is only for my hair when loose. I do use a leave-in then or I would not be able to comb my hair. I am also not afraid to comb wet hair. In fact if my hair is loose, wash day involves braids that get undone, combed, rebraided throughout the wash (You can read about my wash in braids regimen here). You just need to stretch out your strands as shown in the clip below and if you have kept tangles at bay like I do, then even a fine tooth comb is a breeze to use. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCcoXph8tF4


----------



## kesalica (Apr 1, 2013)

Finally a thread I can relate to!  I'm a fine haired, color treated, curly girl.  Right now I'm on a quest for length. I embarked on my HHJ last year at this time but I've technically been natural since 2005 (Prior to last year I texturized and maintained a short bob since I was wearing my hair straight).

I'm refining my regimen but so far I've been prepooing with olive and coconut oils, cleansing, deep conditioning, and then sealing my freshly washed hair with a dime size amount of oil per section before applying my leave-in and shea butter mix.  I use a cleansing conditioner as needed during the week since I work out a lot.  I also want to alternate between moisturizing and protein weekly and will probably do the Aphogee 2-step ever two months.

Do any of you ladies workout a lot?  I go to the gym/work out about 4-5 times a week and sweat in my head.  I've just started wearing wigs so that I can retain length and look cute at the same **** time but I'm wondering what other ladies do...

ETA: I totally forgot to add my hair properties.  I have fine (duh), low porosity, medium density hair.  Don't know my hair type.  I'm very fortunate that I can detangle very easily in the shower.  I mostly finger detangle and only use a comb/denman when absolutely necessary.


----------



## hair4today (Apr 1, 2013)

laylaaa said:


> *Question:* how often do you ladies shampoo or cleanse? My scalp CANNOT go more than three 3 days w/o washing but then I see girls with long preeeeetty hair that wash like once a month!  I know everyone's different but seriously, this is doing my head in!
> 
> For those of you that struggle with tangles, I think it's because of our combination of fine and curly. Curly and coarse/med and wavy/fine seem to have no problems but curly and fine? Lol! When I wear my hair set or straight, I never EVER get tangles. I slept w/o my scarf, manipulated it,  bunned and worked out for a week and I had absolutely *zero* breakage whatsoever. Just curly? Hair tangles within an hour, poofy crown with miserable ends, snarls in every direction.
> 
> ...


laylaaa, I failed miserably at roller setting the traditional way but found setting the hair with curlformers have given me roller set like results.  Keeps my hair stretched and tangle free up till next wash day. Sheds slip out easily and my hair retains moisture. Maybe give CF a try before making an permanent change to your hair.


----------



## hair4today (Apr 1, 2013)

@Ilan, you're so right about manipulating wet hair causing unnecessary breakage. I used to lose tons of hair when I detangled in the shower regardless of the amount of slip in the conditioner. Now that I remove sheds at the pre-poo/post wash stage on damp hair, I'm amazed at the difference of how much hair used to end up in the garbage (at least 3 times the hair ball size).  As for lint and dust attaching to fine hair, I don't have this problem but my dd does and I don't have a solution for you. Hopefully someone can chime in.


----------



## Renewed1 (Apr 1, 2013)

Fine haired - low to medium density - texlaxer converting to natural.

I keep my hair moisturize every single day; especially the ends, it has help preventing SSKs.  

When I was working I would style my hair similar to Allandra's (first post in below link).  It has help me retain my length.  

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=601817

I do use reconstructors weekly and my hair has thrive with it.  But I'm going to try the hot oil treatments.  

Thanks!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 1, 2013)

NappyNelle said:


> Fine haired natural! I'm MBL and trying to get to WhIP. This is the longest, healthiest, and thickest my hair has ever been.


 
wow. we are gonna beg for a picture !  wanna see that mbl almost whip hair of yours .


----------



## Saga (Apr 1, 2013)

Things that I have learned:


cornrows will ruin your edges. Any tension or your edges will ruin your edges. You can have long hair, but a missing hair-line if you do a PS to tight and aren't mindful or what amount of tensions is appropriate.

Too many pulled back styles can also put tension on various places in your hair AND can cause the center/crown area of your hair to matt. For instance, many ladies mentioned how their hair always matts when they wet bun-the hair on the INSIDE of the bun will not be as stretched or elongated at the hair on the OUTSIDE, thus creating a giant ball of fuzz which you must go through and detangle. And we all know that constant detangling/manipulation = more breakage.


DO NOT WEAR YOUR HAIR IN A SHRUNKEN STATE. EVER. Unless you want SSK's, splits, tears, and extreme breakage when you finally go to wash it again.  Fine hair dreads and matts so easily, allowing it to simply "do what it do" is not an option if your goal is to achieve length.


DEPP CONDITION YOUR ROOTS, I tried this recently and it worked wonders. If your hair often matts at the roots when you do twists, braids, or any other type of ps then this may be a practice that you want to implement into your wash day.


As someone said earlier, pull your hair apart gently. Do not rake things through your hair before doing this crucial step, and make sure your hair is either saturated in a slippery oil or conditioner. Also, I know as naturals we practice starting from the ends of our hair and then work your way up, but for fine haired ladies the roots are JUST as important as the ends. The roots will determine how long your hair style will stay neat, how long before your next detangling session, how easily you can or cannot distribute product on your hair. Don't just give attention to the ends when you dc, moisturize, and seal. Give your roots some love. Just because they're the newest pieces of hair doesn't mean they should be left to fend for themselves.


Think of it in the terms of human age. Babies need to be nurtured and guided in order to grow up big and strong, and older people need proper care in order to slow down their deteriorating health. The same idea applies to your hair. Give your roots a fighting chance to eventually become the ends of your hair! If you treat it bad now, how healthy will it be when it grows out??


Do not wash your hair loose if you have HIGH DENSITY fine hair. It will tangle and fight once it gets to shoulder length and beyond. There are many different versions of washing hair in sections whether it be braids, twists, clips, or while you're in a ps already. Your hair needs to STAY STRETCHED so that it can be properly moisturized and avoid having gnarly ragged ends.




disclaimer: I am not a hair expert, but I have been natural for 5 years now with varying hair lengths and have experienced quite a few set backs. This advice is based on my experience, personal observations, and the advice I have received from other places.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 1, 2013)

JBunnie said:


> @coolsista-paris, where do you work, if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> @laylaaa, thank for the spritz recipe!
> 
> ...


 

I work in a 4 star hotel facing the Eiffel Tower...and were blacks are not allowed to braid!  I am gonna braid my hair anyway in about 2-3 weeks.

There whole chignon is just breaking everyones hair off. my caucasian colleagues all end up cutting to nl to avoid doing the chignon every day.

I can not just cut of (we have difficult to grow hair !!)lol 
+ if i do a chignon with their method + fine  hair = im back to ear lenght. soooo NO way.

i did get spoken to about that by my bosses but i explained we blacks do not have the same hair.

her answer : "my hair is fine and breaks so easily too"..pfff (she was waist lenght, cut her hair to nl it grew back in just about 5 weeks to cbl so come on...) it grows Well! mine doesnt


----------



## grow (Apr 1, 2013)

I totally agree. My fine hair will knot up into a matted ball if it's not straightened.

Also, I've noticed that SOME heat (I had stopped ALL heat for almost 3 years) actually helps keep ssk's from forming.

It's all about keeping my fine hair manageable and smooth.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 1, 2013)

prettydarkthing said:


> Great a thread for fine hair.
> 
> I have fine hair, un-chemically processed, and grazing waist (at least last time I checked). I always have a fuzzy looking crown. My hair doesn't like butters, it makes it shed. My hair likes really light gel like flaxseed gel for hold when doing twists, I just tried the shea moisture gel and it worked really well for me. I don't "seal" my hair because my hair doesn't like heavy butters, occasionally I put a small amount of olive oil in my hair. I guess using a gel could count as sealing.
> 
> ...


 
here you are. another long fine haired lady.  pleasssse post a pic (if you don't mind) we need to dream in here. we need motivation here.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 1, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Fine haired conundrum here. I'm natural, fine, thin strands, but ridic density!
> Found better luck as a straight haired natural for now.  Use heat 2x-3x a month and good heat protectants.


 
im also using heat twice a month. i stretch my hair that way. Im doing fine too.

But i dont know if i should try banding or something. im lazyyyyy lol


----------



## laylaaa (Apr 1, 2013)

shortdub78



shortdub78 said:


> i have to cleanse my hair every 2-3 days as well.  my scalp is fine, but my hair can't handle buildup.  even when i was natural, i had to cleanse my hair often.  my hair is prone to tangles. (natural or relaxed)




Yay, I don't feel so alone.  For me, it's the opposite. I can't remember the last time I had build up on my hair but my scalp? I definitely need to use a gentle cleanser on my roots with conditioner on the rest of my hair for protection otherwise it starts to get real uncomfortable - to the point where I feel tempted to reach for my heavy duty clarifying shampoo. Because I'm co-washing 2-3x a week now, my plan is to use a mild protein conditioner to combat the extra moisture and then a reconstructor + DC. 


The culprit is definitely my HHJ. When I didn't care about my hair, my scalp didn't say peep. 

keranikki




keranikki said:


> Getting the dirt and dead skin off your scalp is more about physical manipulation than using shampoo or conditioner to wash your hair. [/QUOTE]
> 
> What do you mean? Curious about this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 1, 2013)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> *many ladies mentioned how their hair always matts when they wet bun-the hair on the INSIDE of the bun will not be as stretched or elongated at the hair on the OUTSIDE, thus creating a giant ball of fuzz which you must go through and detangle.* And we all know that constant detangling/manipulation = more breakage.




Yes, yes, yes! That's why I stopped wearing buns all the time. I will wear them once in a while, but not often. When I do, it's usually a cinnabun style.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 1, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @MileHighDiva
> 
> ...ERMMMMM!  Let me not lie lol. I'm really not good at describing scents, however I will say that they all have a pleasant scent. Nothing pungent or irritating to the senses. Aphoghee 2 Step just was NOT for me. First off, IT STANKS! Second off, it messy. Third off, IT STANKS!. I just couldn't get with it. I'm not going to front though, my results were pretty freakin' spectacular. However I get the same results with the spiral solutions protein treatment and duo tex and cul junkie repair me if your looking for something better . I recommend those if your looking for something similar .
> 
> ...


 
thanks a lot for this advice ! 
I am trying to finish up my apoghee 2 step....i Hate the smell ! and i hate the way it sticks to my skin + STING THE EYES like your gonna loose them !  i hate it .

im gonna have to look in what you advised


----------



## laylaaa (Apr 1, 2013)

As an aside, I don't think it is impossible for us fine-haired girls to grow our hair to long lengths; we just have to customize a few of the conventional wisdoms is all. The longest my hair has ever been was TBL and I'll be darned if I don't get there again!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 1, 2013)

k_enitan said:


> Subbing!
> I unfortunately have the dreaded combo of Fine hair + Low density + Patchy hair loss (esp around temple) + crazy scalp.
> I have been growing my hair for the last 4yrs and not yet APL. While I want length, its the reducing density that bothers me more, anytime I think my hair is on track it always seems to have a setback.
> I pretty much wear a wig always cause styling is out of the window, the unequal lengths and fuzz/frizz(4c/4b) does not yield good results.
> ...


 
do you do scalp massages? it may help.

I remember when i lost my hairline after front lace. I started massaging scalp with castor oil. I massaged everyday (but just 2-3 times a week with the oil).
i was doing fine.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Apr 1, 2013)

Waist length/Whip length, Natural, fine-haired lady checking in. 

Unlike alot of you ladies who mentioned using alot of protein, my hair can actually become very sensitive to protein. So I have to be careful with that. But it can tangle like crazy, roots can mat up, reminds me of a spiderweb(like one poster mentioned), and has very little weight to it(flyaway, lightweight). If I were to wash it and put nothing on it then it would be too light and would shrink up and be more prone to knots. Product helps to keep it stretched out and give it a little weight...


----------



## Napp (Apr 1, 2013)

I like this thread.  I agree with alot of sentiments already shared. Here are some ofthe specifics

My hair liked protien conditioners often.
My hair needs to be trimmed regularly.
My hair needs to be stretched to retain length.
Bunning makes hair hair,tangle,matt, and break off.
I cannot retain length when transitioning only when 100% natural or 100% relaxed.
My hair likes to be worn out or in a loose ponytail.
I get very little breakage when my hair is work straight.
Daily moisturizing is unnnecesary and makes hair heavy and sticky.
I need to shampoo my scalp often.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 1, 2013)

Bublin said:


> @DarkJoy
> Now that we have a place of our own we all need to vent first
> I'm sure alot more pictures, regimens and products will soon start popping up.


Oh yeah...  my bad Bublin! Got a little ahead of myself


----------



## abcd09 (Apr 1, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @KiWiStyle I wish I had discovered that buns were not my friend earlier...Year one my hair wasn't long enough to bun and I got great retention and hardly any splits.  Year two I felt all cool because I could finally bun and did so a lot and had to trim due to splits often.  Now in year 3 I'm back to updo's mainly because DH said that he wasn't a fan of buns  (neither was I but did it for the so called health of my hair), and I'm noticing that I hardly have any splits.


Nix08 what kind of updos do you do that arent buns? Im confused lol


----------



## McQuay30 (Apr 1, 2013)

Two day old cornrow out i hope yall can see the defintion.


----------



## hannan (Apr 1, 2013)

For those moisturizing daily, what kind of leave ins do you use? I've been doing that recently and my hair gets too limp and product heavy after a couple of days. I'm really looking for something on the ground like kckt perhaps.


----------



## abcd09 (Apr 1, 2013)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> DEPP CONDITION YOUR ROOTS, I tried this recently and it worked wonders. If your hair often matts at the roots when you do twists, braids, or any other type of ps then this may be a practice that you want to implement into your wash day.


I would add to this to be sparing when applying dc with cones because the cones will leave white gunk-like buildup. A little goes a long way. 

Also, add a light oil to your DCs


----------



## abcd09 (Apr 1, 2013)

Chelz said:


> Waist length/Whip length, Natural, fine-haired lady checking in.
> 
> Unlike alot of you ladies who mentioned using alot of protein, my hair can actually become very sensitive to protein. So I have to be careful with that. But it can tangle like crazy, roots can mat up, reminds me of a spiderweb(like one poster mentioned), and has very little weight to it(flyaway, lightweight). If I were to wash it and put nothing on it then it would be too light and would shrink up and be more prone to knots. Product helps to keep it stretched out and give it a little weight...


@Chelz so ahem what is your regi? have you always been WL??  your shrinkage is amazing!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 1, 2013)

hannan said:


> For those moisturizing daily, what kind of leave ins do you use? I've been doing that recently and my hair gets too limp and product heavy after a couple of days. I'm really looking for something on the ground like kckt perhaps.



I cant moisturize everyday because I usually wear my hair out. I do it every other day. About 2 days a week, I massage my scalp with a bit of camillia or amla oil. Then I run my fingers through the length of my hair and add the water based moisturizer (Nubian Heritage custard or Shea Moisture restoritive conditioner) followed by NH hair butter on ends. 

I also recommend Eden Bodyworks Jojoba Monoi hair milk and EBWorks peppermint tea tree hair milk as moisturizers. I like that these are all natural products. I noticed that I am moving more in that direction lately.

ETA:  Another thing I have been doing is the GHE/baggying.  To avoid a wet head, I moisturize and seal (or not) then put on my satin scarf. Add the condish cap then my bonnet on top.


----------



## McQuay30 (Apr 1, 2013)

Chelz said:


> Waist length/Whip length, Natural, fine-haired lady checking in.
> 
> Unlike alot of you ladies who mentioned using alot of protein, my hair can actually become very sensitive to protein. So I have to be careful with that. But it can tangle like crazy, roots can mat up, reminds me of a spiderweb(like one poster mentioned), and has very little weight to it(flyaway, lightweight). If I were to wash it and put nothing on it then it would be too light and would shrink up and be more prone to knots. Product helps to keep it stretched out and give it a little weight...



What is your texture, im wondering how much that plays a part with fine hair?


----------



## PJaye (Apr 1, 2013)

A fine, fragile haired, tangle-prone, low density, WL member checking in.  Through trial and error, I’ve been able to master what works best for my hair, which includes no: 

Co-washing
Wigs
Weaves
Extensions
Braids/Cornrows
Twists
Wash N Gos
Frequent dusting/trims
Daily M&S 
Scarves/Bonnets
Hard protein treatments
Cone/Protein-laden finishing products

Along with:

Weekly washing and DCing
Regular doses of keratin and collagen
Monthly chelating/clarifying
Detangling with a reconstructor (SSI Okra or Mill Creek)
Very low manipulation
The Magic Star Rake
Sealing the entire length with a castor oil mixture after DCing
Refreshing midweek with my water spritz and a creamy leave-in 
Wearing a low ponytail/braid to prevent tangling and matting
Using quality products with excellent ingredients
Adding oil to my DCs, especially almond, castor, babassu, hemp seed and sesame
Applying products gently using a root-to-tip smoothing motion 
During tangle emergencies, applying a thick oil (i.e., apricot, flax seed) to wet hair before shampooing and detangling while rinsing in the shower 


There is also one absolute necessity in my routine - every DC and leave-in I use must be able to provide me with lasting moisture (e.g., several days worth).  If not, they are immediately kicked to the curb.


----------



## JBunnie (Apr 1, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft, I was going to try my Giovanni next for protein, but now you have my itching to use the GCP Joico. A couple of weeks and I should have something for you!!!!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 1, 2013)

DanceOnTheSkylines  I love the baby(NG) elder(Ends) anology!  This is the truth!


----------



## Renewed1 (Apr 2, 2013)

I wanted to thank the ladies that mentioned the hot oil treatments.  My hair is WAY less tangled then what it normally is I mean I'm not fighting with my hair to detangle; it's EASY!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Apr 2, 2013)

abcd09 said:


> @Chelz so ahem what is your regi? have you always been WL??  your shrinkage is amazing!



abcd09 I have not always been WL, my last relaxer was June 2009, so I have been growing my natural hair out since then. Right before my transition my hair wasnt any longer than apl. I usually either wear my hair up or stretched in a braid out/twist out. I wash it once a week, mostly finger comb, and do a thorough detangling once a week(root to tip). Sometimes I will detangle in 10 separate sections. I don't really have a set schedule to dc every week or anything, just whenever I feel like it. I moisturize my hair whenever needed, which can either be everyday or every few days. I try to be gentle with my hair. I dont like to mess with it much because I will feel as though I am over manipulating it and it will all break off 



McQuay30 said:


> What is your texture, im wondering how much that plays a part with fine hair?



McQuay30 I would say that my texture is 3c/4a.  I think that fine hair comes in all textures, whether straight, wavy, curly, or coily.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 2, 2013)

you  girls manage to wash every week!?  i felt like it was too much manipulation and too much time.

i wash every 2 weeks. maybe im stuck because of that? my scalp doesnt itch and i use little products. no reason for build up. 

so why is this hair stuck. ?


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 2, 2013)

abcd09 on post#90 is a sample of how I wear my hair.  Today I have a side part with a flat twist in the front and the back is simply twisted and claw clipped with the ends out.


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 2, 2013)

I wash every week or two, on the odd occasion three if I'm too busy. I used to wash more frequently coolsista-paris like 2x a week when I first started my HJ at just above SL but I stopped when it got longer (around BSL) because it took more time and I felt like my ends were suffering from so much manipulation. That's another reason I don't co-wash all through the week like other ladies can. My hair cannot handle that. 

I'm hunting for a good protein conditioner. This thread gives me a few ideas.


----------



## k_enitan (Apr 2, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> do you do scalp massages? it may help.
> 
> I remember when i lost my hairline after front lace. I started massaging scalp with castor oil. I massaged everyday (but just 2-3 times a week with the oil).
> i was doing fine.


 
My doctor actually recommends scalp massages, but this tends to make my hair snap from the roots (I think my hair grows in already damaged)

My scalp cannot tolerate castor oil and most oils however it can take coconut oil. So I use this to lift any scales and as a prepoo.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 2, 2013)

k_enitan said:


> My doctor actually recommends scalp massages, but this tends to make my hair snap from the roots (I think my hair grows in already damaged)
> 
> My scalp cannot tolerate castor oil and most oils however it can take coconut oil. So I use this to lift any scales and as a prepoo.



I do scalp massages daily without a problem.  Maybe you're doing them wrong...the proper way to massage your scalp is to grip your scalp with the pads of your fingers and move them in a circular motion.  You should see the skin on your forehead move if you are doing it right.  If you're disturbing the hair a lot, you're doing it wrong.  Try it this way and see how it works for you.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 2, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I do scalp massages daily without a problem.  Maybe you're doing them wrong...the proper way to massage your scalp is to grip your scalp with the pads of your fingers and move them in a circular motion.  You should see the skin on your forehead move if you are doing it right.  If you're disturbing the hair a lot, you're doing it wrong.  Try it this way and see how it works for you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



owwww!!!  Now I get it!  Ive been doing it wrong all this time!


----------



## KittyMeowMeow (Apr 2, 2013)

WL fine lady checking in. Great thread!

*ELIMINATE/REDUCE SOURCES OF DAMAGE*

This has been the biggest reason for me being able to grow longer hair. I have been stuck at various lengths in my life- NL, SL/CBL, APL, BSL. These (esp the top 2) are what kept me stuck at all but the last one:

*Heat*: Flat ironing/blowdrying are death for my hair. My avi is flat ironed (which I did on the lowest heat w/ 1 pass & heat protectant). I did that once in my 3 year journey. I most likely won't flat iron again for years, if ever (I'll rollerset if I want straightish hair). If I really had to flat iron, I would limit it to 1-2x/year, tops. Use airdryed styles or rollersets with a hood dryer instead.

*Chemicals*: Going natural was huge for me. Color, especially coloring lighter, was unnecessary damage. Also, for growing long hair, you would have to chop or have 2-tone hair for years if you change your mind.

*Mechanical Damage*: No brushes (too harsh for fine hair). Gentle combing from the bottom up in sections. Seamless widetooth comb (Magic Star Jumbo Rake). No bobby pins (hairpins instead). No buns w/ ends caught in a ponytail holder. Rarely using ponytail holders, opting for hairpins instead.

*PROTECTIVE STYLING*

*Tuck the Ends*: A good PS involves tucked-in ends. Braids, for example, keep the hair from tangling on itself (more important the higher your hairtype & shrinkage). But unless the ends are also tucked, they aren't fully protective.

*Getting to APL*: If your hair falls from NL to CBL while "out", PS like your life depends on it past these lengths. The constant rubbing of your ends on your shoulders will wear them off! 

*PSing while enjoying your hair*: I wear my hair out for "max enjoyment" only. Meaning, I almost always have my hair up in a simple (but cute) low, loose side bun at home or other times I don't care about. At night, I put it in a bun on top of my head, or 3 braids (which I then gently coil on themselves & tuck the ends). I only wear it out outside when it's not windy or cold.

I only wear it out when it looks _fabulous_ (although as my hair has gotten longer, this is happening much more frequently!). So, I might wear my hair out 10 hours in a week, but it's the 10 hours I care most about looking good for. If I notice my ends are feeling dry, I immediately make an effort to actively PS.

Kimmaytube's routine of wearing twists during the week then wearing a twistout during the weekend would be a good reggie for those who do medium term PS. 

*PRODUCT BUILDUP*

This was a big problem for me. I got out of the buildup/remove routine and now I just use mud wash, butters/oils, AVG, and moisturize w/ water.

*SENSIBLE TRIMMING*

I needed to trim more frequently while I was transitioning and growing out damage. Now, I am trimming every 3-6 months (using the Morrocco Method calendar). IMO 6-8 weeks if you want longer hair is too frequent for even fine hair that isn't damaged and isn't getting tons of heat, etc.


----------



## almond eyes (Apr 2, 2013)

When it comes to fine hair there is definetely a difference between how one should treat natural fine hair vs relaxed fine hair.



I am a relaxed fine-haired, high density and low porosity 4a/4b and pieces of 3cs throughout my hair and my lower nape area.



Detangling: I cannot detangle straight out of the shower and finger combing cannot be done by raking my fingers down my hair. I have to pull apart my strands. I try and detangle my hair with a comb on non wash days every two to three days or my hair gets tangled.



Protein: I cannot use strong proteins. Mild ones at best. I just started using the aphogee two minute reconstructor and I cannot say whether or not this has helped reduce hair shedding. 



Baggying/Steaming: Not for me, left my relaxed hair very limp. 



Dusting vs. trimming: I definetely think my hair does better with dusting. And dusting must be done on dry hair. With my hair texture unless my hair is worn bone straight, it is hard to tell about trimming. So I just do light dustings weekly when I see hair strands looking weak after braiding it in four big braids. 



Product: I had to give up the Qhemet biologics and anything with aloe. These products cause stickiness and my shed hair drops quickly. When I was also natural, this used to happen with me using anything glycerin. I just figured this out when I decided to experiment after I washed my hair and braided it up in four big plaits and without product and I had no hairs coming out. 



Oils: I get a break out with coconut oil. And oil rinses cause my hair to get stringy and messy and hard to rinse out. I only use a dime size of Morrocan oil after my hair has air dried and then use a dime size ever other day or two after I detangle.



Application: Very important to be light handed and not grab my hair. I used to think that my hair had to be greasy to be moist. 



Protective styling: I usually keep my hair in four big loose plaits underneath a hairtie. For work will do one big braided bun and very careful with my hair tools and do not grab my hair back tightly. I rarely wear my hair out unless it is worn straight and I am careful about my hair rubbing against my clothing. I save the wearing my hair out for special night time occasions. 



Extensions/Weaves: As my hair gets longer it causes breakage and matting so I stopped that a year ago. Also no corn rows even without extensions it causes too much tension on my edges. 



Stretching: I tried it for five months but then as my hair grew past SL, I cannot stretch again. I had a lot of growth last month and relaxing at 12 weeks did my hair a bit of harm. So now will relax between 10-11 weeks. 

I have to be dilligent that relaxer only goes on roots and not my already processed hair. 



Shampoos: I concentrate on my scalp. And focus on co washing. I am very careful with using strong water pressure and also too hot or cold water. I have gone back to now washing in sections. I found out that I have to take my time when my hair is wet. Also, I have to cowash once a week. I tried waiting every two weeks but my hair was too dry. Most shampoos even the natural ones cause hair tangles so if I use a shampoo I usually have to braid my hair to wash or concentrate on the scalp. 



Heating tools: I can only use the tension blow out method on medium  heat with a good heat protectant. I only do this now four times a year at best. I never use a flat iron or curling irons because that melts my hair away.



Twists: Look anorexic on me and cause ssks.



Best,

Almond Eyes


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Apr 2, 2013)

My fine relaxed hair vs. my fine natural hair


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi ladies! Fine haired lady checking in. My hair is also medium dense, relaxed/texlaxed and normal to high porosity (color treated ends). I'm learning a lot. I will say that for me so far I have learned that my hair loves airdrying in plaits and I HAVE to detangle in the shower with conditioner in my hair under running water. Anytime I try to do it differently I have breakage. I can airdry hanging straight down using a scarf but it takes a longer time for my roots to dry and my ends just don't feel as good. I shampoo wash/DC weekly and would be okay with just that but I like to play in water and my hair likes cowashing so I do that 2x a week as well. I said I was going to incorporate protein weekly and never did but now I'm going to try it and see if it makes a difference. I need more protein DC'ers. So far I have SSI reconstructor and Marie Deans Olive, wheat and berry intense protein DC tx. I love both of these. In June I will start rollersetting because my hair loves it and I'm over airdrying just want some more length first. I was going to try bunning but Idk if I want to anymore. My hair never really had a problem holding curls but did it better in flexi's and roller sets. I was dusting every 8-9weeks but I found that I wasn't keeping length that way so I modified it to every 10-12weeks. I wasn't having split ends so no need to dust so often. Also no more coloring my hair unless its with Henna my strands just can't take box or salon coloring without crazy extra steps I don't have time for. LCOB/P/Serum is awesome for my hair thanks EnExitStageLeft! Baggying with a bonnet is a no no for me. I can only do it whether its all day or overnight, in a plastic cap tied down with a scarf with my hair in plaits. If my hair is loose my newgrowth just doesn't reap the benefits. (Wierd, I know)


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 2, 2013)

Bublin said:


> Thanks for this thread.
> Checking in.
> 
> I think the main issue we have with our hair is how to keep manipulation low AND in a protective style because when you have fine hair it's hard to keep it looking neat for more than a few days.  Those fine hairs just start to fly up and frizz out of those twists, plaits or cainrows.  You can look like Miss Fuzzy even though you just twisted 3 days ago.
> ...



   Well it took me years to develope all this knowledge about my hair and I am still learning.  I am fine and with 2-3 different textures to contend with.  So its a challenge but so worth it.  My hair is better longer.  You are correct about the detangling.  I am more or less pulling and untwisting hair rather than combing with my fingers.  Braids have helped detangling.  I have to redo them at least weekly.  This is tedious.  I so want to go to larger braids but the "spiderweb"  effect is worst.  Once the weather warms up I will try again but must stay on my game and detangle at least 3 times a week for that to work.  Just to busy now for that.   Maybe once my house is sold and at least tax season is over.  Will keep you updated on that progress.


----------



## LadyPBC (Apr 2, 2013)

Bless you for this thread coolsista-paris (subbing)!  I believe I have fine hair and I'd love to learn how to take better care of it.  When its cold winter/fall I wig it up.  One of my friends was guessing that my hair must be down my back (towards my tail) because 2-3 years ago it seemed to be mid-back when straightened.  Nope still trying to fully get to armpit length.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 2, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> owwww!!!  Now I get it!  Ive been doing it wrong all this time!



so now you got it right go for à massage challenge   hope you'll see great results .


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 2, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> so now you got it right go for à massage challenge   hope you'll see great results .



Oooh a massage challenge sounds lovely, I just purchased a new head massager yesterday and I think Im in love!!!


----------



## *Frisky* (Apr 2, 2013)

Fine hair natural checking in...

I can relate to alot of things that have been posted. My hair loves protein treatments but doesn't like products that have protein that are left in like leave ins, gels, etc but that might of been because I was using cones at the same time but I still stray away from using them even though I don't do cones anymore. One thing that I use might be a little contradictory to this is the Aphogee Green Tea spray. I have really noticed a difference with breakage since I have been using it.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 2, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> you girls manage to wash every week!? i felt like it was too much manipulation and too much time.
> 
> i wash every 2 weeks. maybe im stuck because of that? my scalp doesnt itch and i use little products. no reason for build up.
> 
> so why is this hair stuck. ?


 

I wash once a week at the most. Lately (for NJoy's challenge) I've been trying to get in two co-washes (in large braids) per week just to remove the sulfur from my scalp. I only co-wash in large braids. My ends can't take all that extra manipulation. I typically only wash once per week. I can go up to two weeks without washing without a problem though. In between washes, I spritz my hair with water, moisturize with a cream and seal with an oil.


----------



## cynd (Apr 2, 2013)

*Frisky* said:


> Fine hair natural checking in...
> 
> I can relate to alot of things that have been posted. My hair loves protein treatments but doesn't like products that have protein that are left in like leave ins, gels, etc but that might of been because I was using cones at the same time but I still stray away from using them even though I don't do cones anymore. *One thing that I use might be a little contradictory to this is the Aphogee Green Tea spray. I have really noticed a difference with breakage since I have been using it*.


 
*Frisky* how are you using the green tea spray? As a spritz on dry hair, or only on damp hair after washing?


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 2, 2013)

Great thread. I haven't read the entire thing yet. But any fine haired ladies in here that have trouble stretching relaxers too long?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 2, 2013)

almond eyes said:


> When it comes to fine hair there is definetely a difference between how one should treat natural fine hair vs relaxed fine hair.
> 
> I am a relaxed fine-haired, high density and low porosity 4a/4b and pieces of 3cs throughout my hair and my lower nape area.
> 
> ...


I just wanted to piggyback on some of these great points you make almond eyes
*Relaxers*
You are very correct in the (sometimes) inability to stretch relaxers with fine hair. I am natural now, but remember how weak the demarcation line was. Any type of manipulation from washing to just running my fingers through it would cause SEVERE breakage after the 3rd month mark. And I mean hands COVERED in hair. I would regain a little thickness by retouching around the 10week mark.

*Cornrows* can cause damage on the rest of the hair not just the edges on fine hair. I just found this out, even with loose cornrows. They dont really protect the ends either because all along the exposed cornrow length there are ends just rubbing up against each other and stuff when you lay down, rest your head on your sofa, etc. The tension on the sides of the parts can cause the hair to break at the root if too tight or left too long. 

*Baggying/Steaming:* Fine hair doesn't like to be wet for very long. I tried baggying and had a lot of ends breaking off. I also get this when washing, wet styling (ie, installing twists on wet hair) which also tells me time to up the protein.  I rarely manipulate wet. Letting it get 50% dry first before styling seems to cause the least trouble.

*Bunning*
Can cause hair to break at the point where I put the bun . Eg, a high bun (whether phony or real) can  cause fine hair to break at the crown--near the root! Not at the ends. I don't think buns are safe for shorter fine-haired ladies (like me). Best when the crown reaches full NL (that means the nape will probably be full SL to CBL) and you dont have to pull so tight to make it all fit.


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 2, 2013)

Nix08 said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle I wish I had discovered that buns were not my friend earlier...Year one my hair wasn't long enough to bun and I got great retention and hardly any splits.  Year two I felt all cool because I could finally bun and did so a lot and had to trim due to splits often.  Now in year 3 I'm back to updo's mainly because DH said that he wasn't a fan of buns  (neither was I but did it for the so called health of my hair), and I'm noticing that I hardly have any splits.



Nix08 

What do you ladies mean when you say updos as opposed to buns?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 2, 2013)

Nix08 said:
			
		

> @cynd a version of this is how I wear my hair most days...except I use a larger claw clip and twist the back up and allow the hair there to just hang up and out (instead of that bun)...the first mini claw clip makes a front poof and the second one is closer than in this pic to the first one bringing the hair by my ears up....hopefully my explanation makes sense:
> 
> I agree if I could do @KiWiStyle's braid I'd be happy but I know that's well beyond my skill level



Oh my bad I just saw this post Nix08

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 2, 2013)

sharifeh I use to have trouble stretching as I would end up under processed and struggle with my ng but I'm now at 15 weeks and not having any troubles.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Apr 2, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Ok so I'm fine haired natural, medium density, normal porosity mostly 4A, some 4b. I wear medium or large braids and twists. I m&s every other night with water, cream, and grapeseed oil. I believe i have less ssks due to 99% protective styling and keeping my moisture up.
> 
> @JulietWhiskey do you still use the Aphogee Green Tea? I got it and have used it twice so far. I can feel my hair strengthening on contact. I usually use AOGPB. I think i will use the spray on the weeks that I don't use GPB.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


 
Froreal3

Sadly, I no longer use the Aphogee Green Tea.  They changed the formula and not only is all the "good" stuff much further down on the list, they added a grip of 'cones and I'm not about that life.

It was heartbreaking, .

But I've found love in a hopeless place with Neutral Protein Filler, .  

I use it in much the same way as I used the Green Tea.  I dilute 4oz of NPF with 2oz of water, lightly mist my hair after a DC and refrigerate the rest, moisturize with my leave-in/styler and seal with my grease.  I only use NPF after a DC so I use it about twice a month and I ensure that none of my other leave-in products have any protein in them whatsoever.  I may experiment with adding some SAA and/or using the NPF in my DC cocktail.  But so far, my hair is thriving and I'm definitely on track for BSL by the end of this year, !


----------



## Bublin (Apr 2, 2013)

Does anyone use the Aphogee 2  min as a leave in or a moisturiser?
Would that be a bad idea?


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Apr 2, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> wow. you really need à whole weekend to do all that isnt it?
> 
> i bet your hair is happy you do this. do you wash in sections? detangle with wet hair ?
> 
> ...


 

@coolsista-paris

Yep, I need a whole weekend to do my hair, ! I cowash on Saturday night, rinse out the Whipped Shea Aloe on Sunday night and DC on Monday morning. And yes, my hair is very happy!

I only do this every other weekend because of my work schedule. If I tried to do other wise, ain't nobody got time for alldat!

And I understand the wariness around the Blue Magic Coconut grease. But it works really well with locking in moisture and it doesn't cause buildup in my hair, which I need since I'm a cowasher and only cowash every other week.

And I don't wash in sections.  Both the Tingle Treat and Whipped 
Shea Aloe detangle my hair so well that I don't need to worry about tangles when rinsing.

HTH!


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Apr 2, 2013)

JBunnie said:


> OP, THANK YOU!!!! I was actually thinking about starting a thread about fine hair styling problems I'm having so this is right where I need to be.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has already responded, I've only read one page and I've already been to church and back. So I figured, "let me stop and speak on what I see on the first page so I don't have one SUPER LONG post"
> 
> ...


 
JBunnie

I believe I did post about it!  Can you take back the other stuff?


----------



## *Frisky* (Apr 2, 2013)

cynd said:


> *Frisky* how are you using the green tea spray? As a spritz on dry hair, or only on damp hair after washing?



cynd

I have only used it on wet hair after washing. I think it would feel kind of sticky on dry hair but I could be wrong.


----------



## cynd (Apr 2, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> I wash once a week at the most. Lately (for NJoy's challenge) I've been trying to get in two co-washes (in large braids) per week just to remove the sulfur from my scalp. I only co-wash in large braids. My ends can't take all that extra manipulation. I typically only wash once per week. I can go up to two weeks without washing without a problem though. In between washes, I spritz my hair with water, moisturize with a cream and seal with an oil.


 

Froreal3 do you undo your braids before you actually cowash or leave in them for the entire process?  If you leave them in, do you undo them afterwards?  I love cowashing and would like to do it more often but my hair knots and tangles something awful and my already low density hair just can't take it.


----------



## cynd (Apr 2, 2013)

*Frisky* said:


> @cynd
> 
> I have only used it on wet hair after washing. I think it would feel kind of sticky on dry hair but I could be wrong.


 
Thanks *Frisky*, I recently purchased this and have only used it once after washing and thought I was missing out on using it more often.  Will stick to doing that.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 2, 2013)

sharifeh said:


> Great thread. I haven't read the entire thing yet. But any fine haired ladies in here that have trouble stretching relaxers too long?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



i cannot stretch long.  10 weeks and i am pushing it.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Apr 2, 2013)

Bublin
sometimes i put a smudge on the very tips of my hair


----------



## Bublin (Apr 2, 2013)

llan said:


> Bublin
> sometimes i put a smudge on the very tips of my hair



That's what I was thinking of doing - thanks.


----------



## temfash (Apr 2, 2013)

Subscribing to this post. I have fine hair, medium density, high porosity, with fine thin edges. My hair loves regular protein treatments, finger combing and low manipulation since I started incorporated regular dustings/trims my hair seems to be retaining length. I've been natural for over 10 years and I'm only now understanding my hairs needs. Better late than never.erplexed


----------



## Bublin (Apr 2, 2013)

So today I did something that I used to do all the time.

I used a satin pillow roller on the ends of my hair before I rolled it up into a bun.  I used a large satin scrunchie to hold it in.  I only use satin scrunchies in my hair, never a regular band.

This evening my ends were smooth and tangle free.

Oh....and I stretched my hair down and I've just passed the APL mark!  (I never use heat so I don't know my true length)
How in the world I have retained I have no idea because I rip through my hair when I detangle and I always have broken hairs 
Now all I have to do is be ultra gentle whilst I detangle and BSL here I come.....


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 2, 2013)

cynd said:


> Froreal3 do you undo your braids before you actually cowash or leave in them for the entire process?  If you leave them in, do you undo them afterwards?  I love cowashing and would like to do it more often but my hair knots and tangles something awful and my already low density hair just can't take it.



I leave them in when i co-wash. I don't slather my braids in the conditioner like I do with my hair loose.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 2, 2013)

charmtreese said:


> Oooh a massage challenge sounds lovely, I just purchased a new head massager yesterday and I think Im in love!!!



i used to have 2 objects home to massage scalp...after moving i never found them :-/ 

so i.just use my hands . without oil or à tiny oil once in à while


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 2, 2013)

Bublin said:


> Does anyone use the Aphogee 2  min as a leave in or a moisturiser?
> Would that be a bad idea?



i really dont know. i use it to detangle + dc/pre poo with it overnight. my hair comes out soft .

seems à bit scary but you never know. i shocked some with my overnight apoghee 2 min lol.

but it is kinda dangerous as à leave in i think.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 2, 2013)

JulietWhiskey said:


> @coolsista-paris
> 
> Yep, I need a whole weekend to do my hair, ! I cowash on Saturday night, rinse out the Whipped Shea Aloe on Sunday night and DC on Monday morning. And yes, my hair is very happy!
> 
> ...



wow your detangling products seem GREAT ! 

i tried my blue magic coconut last night + today. my ends stayed Well moisturized and soft !!! 

 i also mainly co wash.  sometimes use shampoo .à very gentle one that does not.dry hair out.and is only 3 euros.at thé grocery stores 

garnier . smells so good no paraben no cônes no color . love it. and fights against hard water


----------



## Nonie (Apr 2, 2013)

Bublin said:


> Does anyone use the Aphogee 2  min as a leave in or a moisturiser?
> Would that be a bad idea?



Bublin I don't know Aphogee 2 Min but IIRC it's a reconstructor. I personally think it'd be a bad idea to use it as a leave-in. While reconstructors are gentler than pure protein, I believe you MUST use them as directed. It is not a leave-in. If you are looking for a leave-in with protein, there are leave-ins that are moisturizers but that also have protein (eg Infusium 23). Use those.

Some fine hair ladies find protein to be too much for them. Those of us who use reconstructors find them just right, but I believe they work for us because we follow rules. Making up rules as you go along is why problems happen.

Remember that 11 year old who burned off her hair. Everyone blamed the iron temperature, but I knew exactly what she did wrong. She took a product that isn't meant to be used with heat. A product that is a leave-in that is supposed to make split ends look better. She used it in a way directions don't say it can be used. So she basically created a "cook your hair" condition with it.  Directions are there for a reason.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 2, 2013)

Nonie said:


> Bublin I don't know Aphogee 2 Min but IIRC it's a reconstructor. I personally think it'd be a bad idea to use it as a leave-in. While reconstructors are gentler than pure protein, I believe you MUST use them as directed. It is not a leave-in. If you are looking for a leave-in with protein, there are leave-ins that are moisturizers but that also have protein (eg Infusium 23). Use those.
> 
> Some fine hair ladies find protein to be too much for them. Those of us who use reconstructors find them just right, but I believe they work for us because we follow rules. Making up rules as you go along is why problems happen.
> 
> Remember that 11 year old who burned off her hair. Everyone blamed the iron temperature, but I knew exactly what she did wrong. She took a product that isn't meant to be used with heat. A product that is a leave-in that is supposed to make split ends look better. She used it in a way directions don't say it can be used. So she basically created a "cook your hair" condition with it.  Directions are there for a reason.



lool i laughed at the " cook your hair condition" .that is what she did unfortunately . sad


----------



## cynd (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks Froreal3.  That makes sense.


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh yeah i didnt post my info. I have fine hair extremely dense I always get overcharged at the salon 
My hair is relaxed 
Its a pain in the butt. Not sure about porosity pretty sure it's low...


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Ladies-

I think I have fine hair, but maybe it's medium. My hair holds a curl well and I can definitely feel a strand of hair when I roll it between my fingers. On the other hand my hair is thinner than an unraveled thread and it's pretty frragile. How do I tell for sure?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 3, 2013)

Babygrowth 

Girl isn't it awesome. Tangle seem to disappear when I do this method. I'm glad its working for someone else other then me. I thought it was all in my head for a second .


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 3, 2013)

Are the ladies in this thread using seamless combs? Have you noticed a difference?


----------



## BareHair (Apr 3, 2013)

Fine haired lady here! Bout to start over so i can get it together... currently relaxed. Hairs been through alot..


----------



## Nonie (Apr 3, 2013)

sharifeh said:


> Are the ladies in this thread using seamless combs? Have you noticed a difference?



sharifeh, I started using seamless combs in 2001 but that's also when I started my healthy hair journey (2 years before I found  LHCF). In those two years, my hair broke barriers it seemed unable to break in over 30 years. 

I don't doubt seamless combs make a difference. Think about it. What costs people length? It's not that their hair stops growing. It's always growing. Damage is what costs us retention. Damage happens when your hair cuticle is torn off and splits happen. Seams will rake through strands and tear at them so fast so why even risk it?

IMO if you're serious about healthy hair, then make all changes that are positive even if some seem silly. What have you got to lose?

I learned about the damage seams in combs can cause from Brenda (www.blackwomenrejoice.com) who is the lady that got me on track with my hair. She didn't introduce me to seamless combs but she advised to file down seams to smooth them out. Instead what I did was use a metal pick comb (the power to the people fist one) and I just took care to avoid getting my hair to the plastic base. After LHCF clued me to the existence of seamless combs, I never looked back.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 3, 2013)

sharifeh Yes, I have noticed a lack of snapping sounds when I comb my hair with my seamless combs. I also finger comb/detangle while combing, so that is also a contributing factor.


----------



## k_enitan (Apr 3, 2013)

I think I will invest in a seamless comb, thanks Nonie. I will also give the Aphogee 2min reconstructor  another try after my GPB runs out.


----------



## laylaaa (Apr 3, 2013)

sharifeh


yeah, it makes a difference but you have to make sure the comb is VERY wide, about as wide as a shower comb , otherwise you're swapping one kind of damage for another form. 


Finger detangling helps me with length retention, and the comb gets rids of shed hair that can cause potential tangles/matting. I *need* both methods, my hair can't afford to pick sides.


----------



## yodie (Apr 3, 2013)

It took me forever to get a seamless comb, but now that I have it, I won't go back to using a regular comb. I'm even going to take it to the salon to use. I have less snags when I use my seamless. I need to buy a seamless rattail comb. 

The Design Essential Strengthening treatment has made a huge difference in my hair. I love this treatment. I actually see some retention. The system is amino acid based and it strengthens my fine strands/fills in the cuticle. I desperately needed this. 

So, the DE treatment, healthier hair care practices, leaving the flat iron alone, protective styling (I pin my hair up 6 out of 7 days now), not caring if my hair is picture perfect, and my seamless comb are beginning to turn my hair around. Finally!! 

I also started moisturizing and sealing my ends. I used to think this was nonsense, but I do it on a regular basis now. I also started scalp massages everyday. Let's see if this helps.


----------



## yodie (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm going to start washing my hair in twists. I'll see if it does anything. 

Great thread!!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 3, 2013)

where can I buy a seamless comb that wont break the bank?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## yodie (Apr 3, 2013)

mshoneyfly, I purchased mine from www.hotcombs.net 
I don't know how affordable you'll fine them. I kept looking for a deal and all the while my hair kept splitting. I bit the bullet and ordered.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Apr 3, 2013)

Subscribing!!!!

I have fine hair, medium density, no sure about porosity. I've been natural for two years and got a BKT treatment about 10 weeks ago. I swear it was the best thing ever for my hair. I have retained SO MUCH since that point. I still use protein regularly and my hair loves it.

I do need to get better about being gentler with my hair, I will be buying a seamless comb.  I have a feeling this thread is going to make me broke 

I've never quite made it to APL and I'm between SL and APL now so I'm PRAYING that I can make it... I have a final goal of BSL but I will be satisfied with APL until then, because I know retention is difficult.

I cut out weekly heat and I try to avoid the blowdryer unless I'm super rushed. I'm learning to perfect braidouts so they can be a staple summer style.

I will be getting a "touch up" to my BKT in a few weeks so my hair will be manageable through the summer months and I wont' have to deal with too many tangles, especially since I plan to do a lot of braid outs.

ulovemegz on youtube is a GREAT resource for fine haired ladies.. she is relaxed but shes around MBL.. She pretty much strictly air dries which I think has made a big difference in her retention. http://www.youtube.com/user/ulovemegz/videos?view=0&flow=grid


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Apr 3, 2013)

yodie said:


> I'm going to start washing my hair in twists. I'll see if it does anything.
> 
> Great thread!!



twists may need to be upgraded to braids, sometimes they can unravel and you end up washing on loose hair anyhow


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 3, 2013)

llan said:


> twists may need to be upgraded to braids, sometimes they can unravel and you end up washing on loose hair anyhow



  This what I had to do.  My hair would be so unraveled and since I don't detangle wet it would be a mess until it dried before I could redo the twist.  I like twist for speed but did not work for washing.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 3, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> KiWiStyle I wish I had discovered that buns were not my friend earlier...Year one my hair wasn't long enough to bun and I got great retention and hardly any splits.  Year two I felt all cool because I could finally bun and did so a lot and had to trim due to splits often.  Now in year 3 I'm back to updo's mainly because DH said that he wasn't a fan of buns  (neither was I but did it for the so called health of my hair), and I'm noticing that I hardly have any splits.



  I am lost .  What is the difference between an updo and  a bun?


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Apr 3, 2013)

^^I'm assuming she means something loosely pinned up as opposed to a bun in a ponytail holder, etc.  So like gathering the hair into an updo with pins vs gathering the hair into a ponytail holder and tucking the ends under.

I actually strongly agree. If I *do* end up in a bun, I try to use a bobby pin to tuck my ends under instead of tucking them into the bobby pin.  My ends always fare better.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 3, 2013)

sharifeh said:


> Are the ladies in this thread using seamless combs? Have you noticed a difference?



Yes, I've noticed a difference.  I believe it's a great investment for you HHJ!


----------



## Nonie (Apr 3, 2013)

[USER=188]Vintagecoilylocks[/USER];18178131 said:
			
		

> I am lost .  What is the difference between an updo and  a bun?



tapioca_pudding
All buns are updos but not all updos are buns. An updo is any style where your hair is put up. A French roll is an updo, a bun is an updo, and the styles below are all updos:


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Apr 3, 2013)

Nonie that's so awesome, thank you!


----------



## gn1g (Apr 3, 2013)

GN1G checking in!

*Fine hair is absolutely unequivocal with a shadow of doubt the most difficult hair to deal with IMHO. when the wind blows it is subject to break, split, shed or just fall out and die.*

anyways last night was the first time in 10 years that I had fun with my hair. I was taking a quick weave out and my hair was full of conditioner, oil, bond remover and everything else so it was all gooey and I actually had fun with my fragile hair.

This morning my hair felt like silk absolutely wonderful and it didn't shed a strand. I washed it with Aloe chelating poo, followed by a cactus aloe poo. I left the morrocan argan oil intense moisturizing treatment on overnight. my hair feels excellent.

Shedding has been a problem for me every since I joined this forum and it is what invited me to LHCF. Yesterday I pulled together a new vitamin regiment in which I will be strict about. I believe a deficeincy in amino acids is an issue for me and I will also add to that a silica supplement. I've been to the doctor about it several times I think I will try a new doctor soon.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Apr 3, 2013)

*Someone posted a link to the HeyFranHey blog and after reading that link and watching a few of her videos, I've pretty much decided to try sealing with aloe vera juice or gel.  I've used oils every since I've started on this site to seal and while it's okay, I always end up with extra oil (seeping through my scarf, on the pillowcase) which sometimes ends up on my face. I've been using Grapeseed Oil for the past year or so and it absorbs much better into my hair than other oils I've used (little seepage) but I'd still like to try sealing with aloe vera. 

I'm still trying to figure out protective styling.  I'm tired of buns or puffs (so tired been wearing those styles for YEARS).  I would try twists but the last time I did that (over ten years ago), I didn't get favorable compliments so I never wear twists outside of the house (I twist my hair after shampoo/conditioning for bed and almost every night of week).  I'm also afraid that the ends would tangle when I take them down because they've been twisted for several days at that point. *


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 3, 2013)

yodie said:


> I'm going to start washing my hair in twists. I'll see if it does anything.
> 
> Great thread!!


 


llan said:


> twists may need to be upgraded to braids, sometimes they can unravel and you end up washing on loose hair anyhow


 
Yeah I was going to say the same thing. I only twist my hair to section it up for the shower, but they come loose. I only twist my hair if I am going to thoroughly shampoo/wash my hair. If I am just co-washing, I do that in braids for a moisture boost. The braids don't unravel.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 3, 2013)

No one has mentioned whether they have tried henna or cassia.  I used to use henna long ago.  I had a perm  then one or two times when I used to hot comb.  So far never on my virgin hair.  Loved the colors, hated the mess.  Really tempted for the strengthening effect its suppose to give. I wonder if it could help reduce the spider web effect of my wispy hair.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 3, 2013)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> No one has mentioned whether they have tried henna or cassia.  I used to use henna long ago.  I had a perm  then one or two times when I used to hot comb.  So far never on my virgin hair.  Loved the colors, hated the mess.  Really tempted for the strengthening effect its suppose to give. I wonder if it could help reduce the spider web effect of my wispy hair.



I henndigo every month for hopes if thickening and strengthening.  I'm not sure if its working because w/o protein reconstructors I still get breakage.  I do like the color though so I'm going to continue with it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## gn1g (Apr 3, 2013)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> No one has mentioned whether they have tried henna or cassia. I used to use henna long ago. I had a perm then one or two times when I used to hot comb. So far never on my virgin hair. Loved the colors, hated the mess. Really tempted for the strengthening effect its suppose to give. I wonder if it could help reduce the spider web effect of my wispy hair.


 

 i do but USE AN EXTREME AMOUNT OF CAUTION it helps somewhat.  Henna is extremely drying.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Apr 3, 2013)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> No one has mentioned whether they have tried henna or cassia.  I used to use henna long ago.  I had a perm  then one or two times when I used to hot comb.  So far never on my virgin hair.  Loved the colors, hated the mess.  Really tempted for the strengthening effect its suppose to give. I wonder if it could help reduce the spider web effect of my wispy hair.



i used to, but stopped because i wasn't sure if it was doing anything and it was time consuming and messy. I loved the colour though. If i come up with a way to do it without the mess i'll continue but i'm not entirely sure the dryness is worth the benefits.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 3, 2013)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> No one has mentioned whether they have tried henna or cassia. I used to use henna long ago. I had a perm then one or two times when I used to hot comb. So far never on my virgin hair. Loved the colors, hated the mess. Really tempted for the strengthening effect its suppose to give. I wonder if it could help reduce the spider web effect of my wispy hair.


 Wow! Vintagecoilylocks--that is some impressive hair 

I can't imagine the mess of henna on such long coils--or the length of time to rinse it out! Though I've found thinner henna paste a lot easier to rinse. It doesn't have to be like elementary school children's paste. Thinner than yogurt rinses fairly quickly.

Even though my puff is still really short I've noticed that henna DOES reduce to the spiderweb effect. It smooths the follicle quite nicely. Doesn't last forever. A cpl weeks depending on how often you wash (I cowash 2-3 times a week). Right after my BC in July, I was doing henna every 2 weeks. Getting back into it and love the smoothing effects. The color? Kinda getting sick of the red (it's been almost a year of red!) so will add indigo to deepen it at some point for a change of pace & to better hide greys.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 3, 2013)

Also, I only once had the henna drying effect.

I found mixing it with distilled water and only using pure body art quality is actually somewhat moisturizing. Not that stuff that has shikakai and amla mixed in already. Shikakai is also drying. A shikakai, amla, henna mix is best washed out at 3 hours or less, IMHO.

Some folks mix henna with the wrong conditioners--conditioners that contain protein!!! and leave that on for 6 hours or overnight. Yikes! What they call drying is probably protein overload. I did it ONCE (with coffee). Never had that issue again.


----------



## Bublin (Apr 3, 2013)

DarkJoy you seem to be an expert on tea rinses.

Here is what I have in my cupboard.....
Peppermint, Fennel and Nettle tea
Peppermint tea

Are those any good?


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 3, 2013)

Nonie yodie MileHighDiva laylaaa Froreal3

Thanks everyone for your input!!

I did invest in one seamless comb a while ago , the jumbo magic star rake which is good I guess. I learned about it on here. I guess I didn't notice a huge difference, but keep in mind that I still roller set with regular "seamed" combs and I also don't comb my hair gently all the time  so that could be why I haven't seen a huge difference. I need to go order seamless roller setting combs stat. I need to reduce my roller set breakage. Wet setting kills my hair but the result is smooth ends and moisturized hair and I hardly have luck with air drying. #finehairproblems


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 3, 2013)

LOL Bublin. I'm no expert--the ladies in the ayurvedic and tea rinse thread are though.

Nettle is fantastic for heavy shedding I use it almost everyday in a sprayer (instead of creamy leave-ins). Stopped my shedding with first rinse immediately in its tracks! Mint is also nice--I tried it with fresh leaves and loved the tingle. Didnt use it long term, so can't say its effects for my hair. 

IDK anything about fennel.

I do recommend people try them one at a time before making mixes so you know what doesnt work rather quickly so as to not just throw in the towel on teas. Many do because they mixed 10 teas in their first try and blame them all when it's really only 1 or 2 they reacted to! Duh. I tea junkied for a while until I found a decent combination for *my hair*


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 3, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> LOL Bublin. I'm no expert--the ladies in the ayurvedic and tea rinse thread are though.
> 
> Nettle is fantastic for heavy shedding I use it almost everyday in a sprayer (instead of creamy leave-ins). Stopped my shedding with first rinse immediately in its tracks! Mint is also nice--I tried it with fresh leaves and loved the tingle. Didnt use it long term, so can't say its effects for my hair.
> 
> ...



Off to buy some Nettle tea...thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 3, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Off to buy some Nettle tea...thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
My best anti-shed use: Make a regular cup of tea as if you're gonna drink it. Pour on clean wet hair before DC. Put your DC on top and let set however long you let it set. Rinse.

Good luck!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 3, 2013)

sharifeh said:


> Nonie yodie MileHighDiva laylaaa Froreal3
> 
> Thanks everyone for your input!!
> 
> I did invest in one seamless comb a while ago , the jumbo magic star rake which is good I guess. I learned about it on here. I guess I didn't notice a huge difference, *but keep in mind that I still roller set with regular "seamed" combs and I also don't comb my hair gently all the time*  so that could be why I haven't seen a huge difference. I need to go order seamless roller setting combs stat. I need to reduce my roller set breakage. Wet setting kills my hair but the result is smooth ends and moisturized hair and I hardly have luck with air drying. #finehairproblems



The best tools in the world don't mean anything if you don't use care and patience while caring for your hair.    In addition, I highly recommend buying an assortment of seamless combs to cover different styling needs, such as, your roller setting.  Get a Lady Star and a 6450 immediately to compliment your Jumbo Rake.  If you can I'd just order any combs you anticipate needing based on how you normally style your hair.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 3, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> My best anti-shed use: Make a regular cup of tea as if you're gonna drink it. Pour on clean wet hair before DC. Put your DC on top and let set however long you let it set. Rinse.
> 
> Good luck!



This is how I normally do tea rinses but I've never tried Nettle.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Apr 3, 2013)

*I've used cassia before...my hair felt stronger and thicker. I stopped because it was just too much trouble to order the powders and herbs, mix it up, wrap saran wrap around my head, sit under the dryer, etc.  I did post the recipe I used on this site (the basic recipe came from an old school LHCF thread). *


----------



## quirkydimples (Apr 3, 2013)

Napp said:


> I like this thread.  I agree with alot of sentiments already shared. Here are some ofthe specifics
> 
> My hair liked protien conditioners often.
> My hair needs to be trimmed regularly.
> ...



I learned earlier this year that I cannot stretch for long periods of time. I ended a six-month stretch in January and had to cut my nape to just above shoulder length. 

Great tips here. I periodically use ApHogee 2-minute (when I remember), but may give Nexxus Emergencee or Joico a try. I bun almost everyday and wonder if that's hindering my retention. My ends are rather scraggly even though I oil the scrunchies and ms my ends. I even use good hair day pins and spin pins, but I'm not sure what else to do to my hair. I'm a super low-maintenance person. I do twist-outs sometimes, but even that's a hassle because I can't achieve second-day hair. 

Anyone here wet bun regularly with success? I just did this last night and my hair feels so good right now, but most of the posts I've read say it's a no-no for those with fine hair. Maybe I should try what you do and wear loose ponytails? I am, unfortunately, one those people who actually *likes* wearing buns.


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 3, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> The best tools in the world don't mean anything if you don't use care and patience while caring for your hair.    In addition, I highly recommend buying an assortment of seamless combs to cover different styling needs, such as, your roller setting.  Get a Lady Star and a 6450 immediately to compliment your Jumbo Rake.  If you can I'd just order any combs you anticipate needing based on how you normally style your hair.



 I know I'll be better. Yes ma'am.  I'm placing orders for more seamless combs today. I'll completely phase my bad combs out. It's about time.


----------



## Bublin (Apr 3, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Bublin (Apr 3, 2013)

quirkydimples
Love the name by the way!
I only bun on braid out hair.  I use a satin scrunchie for the ponytail then braid the end of the hair.  I then roll the end using a satin pillow roller and use another satin scrunchie to hold it all in and hide it.  I style it low and to the side.
The bun itself is quite small but i don't care about that.


----------



## quirkydimples (Apr 3, 2013)

Bublin

Thanks! I've had a set of satin pillow rollers in my amazon cart forever. I was going to use them instead of the satin-covered regular rollers I use for my twists when I wear a twist out. But I may have to try this. 

Right now I just have it pulled back with a satin scrunchie with the ends tucked into it.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 3, 2013)

DarkJoy

You may want to try mixing hibiscus with your henna for a beautiful dark burgundy like mahogony (sp?) color. I did this in my last henna treatment and I absolutely love it more than the henna color on its own

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 3, 2013)

gn1g 

I always do a henna gloss with protein free natural conditioners (some deep and some regular) for moisture and easy rinsing. I would never put naked powders in my hair. 

In order to do this you have to be knowledgeable about ingredients

llan
I also use sukesh ayurveda from hennasooq.com. This is a mixture of cassia, amla, neem, aloe vera, tulsi, brahmi, bhringraj and shikakai. I use this as a gloss mixed with conditioner and get fabulous shiny, bouncy, moist and strong results.


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 3, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i cannot stretch long.  10 weeks and i am pushing it.



me too after that 10 week mark it's like so much breakage so i end up canceling out my growth. i need to stop procrastinating with relaxing


----------



## Bublin (Apr 3, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> LOL Bublin. I'm no expert--the ladies in the ayurvedic and tea rinse thread are though.




Pah, that advice was good enough for me


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 3, 2013)

i had some minor breakage yesterday detangling my hair with the comb.  i used a seamless comb.  i got some newgrowth going on and i wanted to flat iron my hair, so i had to make sure it was detangled.

i would really love to comb my hair without being so scared of it.  i didn't have this fear before when i walked around with combs in my hand or pocket, combing away my hair.

i am going to try the Nettle tea rinse.  but i don't want to have caffeine overload again, so i will just leave it on for a few minutes and then rinse.


----------



## Saga (Apr 3, 2013)

I've been trying to find the easiest most effective method of stretching my hair after washing and conditioning it. I finally bit the bullet and decided to purchase SprangZ. I'm trying to wash my hair less and less so I wont be putting these bad boys to the test until May. See you ladies then!


----------



## laylaaa (Apr 3, 2013)

shortdub78


You can alternate between herb and tea rinses. Rosemary or sage during the first, nettle or bamboo the next. Same outcome!


----------



## Bublin (Apr 3, 2013)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> I've been trying to find the easiest most effective method of stretching my hair after washing and conditioning it. I finally bit the bullet and decided to purchase *SprangZ*. I'm trying to wash my hair less and less so I wont be putting these bad boys to the test until May. See you ladies then!



 I already know they will be a fight to get out of my hair and my hair will not be stretched enough - in fact it will be that birds nest that we all know very well around these parts because they won't provide enough tension.  This bush is too fine and light-weight to be putting anything that coils around and around in it.

The easiest and most effective way of stretching for fine strands is to braid it!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 3, 2013)

laylaaa said:


> shortdub78
> 
> 
> You can alternate between herb and tea rinses. Rosemary or sage during the first, nettle or bamboo the next. Same outcome!



thank you!  i am going to buy some this weekend!


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 3, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i had some minor breakage yesterday detangling my hair with the comb.  i used a seamless comb.  i got some newgrowth going on and i wanted to flat iron my hair, so i had to make sure it was detangled.
> 
> i would really love to comb my hair without being so scared of it.  i didn't have this fear before when i walked around with combs in my hand or pocket, combing away my hair.
> 
> i am going to try the Nettle tea rinse.  but i don't want to have caffeine overload again, so i will just leave it on for a few minutes and then rinse.


@shortdub78--nettle has ZERO caffeine.  Green and black teas contain a lot of caffeine. Nettle is herbal and I get the same effect of less shed and less breakage as if I used caffeine.

My hair turns into a ball of hay with any caffeine so I stick to herbal rinses. Never had issues with nettle.


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 3, 2013)

DarkJoy is nettle tea easy to find in the grocery store? does it have the same effect if taken internally?


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 3, 2013)

sharifeh, it's easy to find in health food stores. I've never seen it in major grocery chains. You can always order from eBay or Amazon as well.


----------



## WyrdWay (Apr 3, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> @shortdub78--nettle has ZERO caffeine.  Green and black teas contain a lot of caffeine. Nettle is herbal and I get the same effect of less shed and less breakage as if I used caffeine.
> 
> My hair turns into a ball of hay with any caffeine so I stick to herbal rinses. Never had issues with nettle.



Edited... I was at work on break and for some reason I was thinking about horsetail


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 4, 2013)

subscribing.

I have fine hair and just started texlaxing after being chem free for 3.5 years.

Great thread!


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 4, 2013)

Any fine ladies use nexxus emergencee?


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 4, 2013)

quirkydimples said:


> I learned earlier this year that I cannot stretch for long periods of time. I ended a six-month stretch in January and had to cut my nape to just above shoulder length.
> 
> Great tips here. I periodically use ApHogee 2-minute (when I remember), but may give Nexxus Emergencee or Joico a try. I bun almost everyday and wonder if that's hindering my retention. My ends are rather scraggly even though I oil the scrunchies and ms my ends. I even use good hair day pins and spin pins, but I'm not sure what else to do to my hair. I'm a super low-maintenance person. I do twist-outs sometimes, but even that's a hassle because I can't achieve second-day hair.
> 
> Anyone here wet bun regularly with success? I just did this last night and my hair feels so good right now, but most of the posts I've read say it's a no-no for those with fine hair. Maybe I should try what you do and wear loose ponytails? I am, unfortunately, one those people who actually *likes* wearing buns.





KiWiStyle said:


> Where have you ladies been all my life...well at least all of my HHJ ?  Another fine hair ...hair enthusiast checking in.
> 
> My stats are: 4a/b, relaxed, APL, medium density and low porosity.  I use to be high porosity until I incorporated Roux Porosity to my weekly DC, on last check my hair strand sat on top of the water and didn't even attempt to sink.  I steam my DC in and GHE so My hair accepts moisture pretty well with these two techniques.  I'm so happy to see LHFCers who have fine hair and are having similar struggles.  Lately I've been noticing plenty of both; end and mid-strand breakage so I decided to try Nexxuss Emergencee and OMG!  This has not only saved my ends but has also changed my life!  I have not done weekly protein reconstructors before but I will definitely be incorporating them into my weekly wash regimen.  I've used Aphogee 2-step. Aphogee two minute and Joico Deep Penetrating reconstructor and none has compared to the Nexuss.  In two years my hair has never felt this AMAZING; during DC rinse out and after air drying.  I'll be ten weeks post on Thursday and my hair didn't need any mechanical detangling afterwards, I'm sold for life.  I think it was the combination of Hydrolized Elastin and Collagen Amino Acids in the ingredients that did it and also all the steps in my wash regimen.
> 
> I'm looking forward to learning more wonderful tips on achieving thicker, longer and healthier hair.  Nix08 I totally agree with you on bunning.  Updo's is the only way for me to wear protective styles.  Rollersets look really nice on me too but the wet manipulation kills my strands.  Maybe now that I've found a protein reconstructor, maybe...just maybe I can enjoy regular RSs without breakage.



oh wow , i just saw this re: emergencee wow! i want to try this product


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 4, 2013)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Subscribing!!!!
> 
> I have fine hair, medium density, no sure about porosity. I've been natural for two years and got a BKT treatment about 10 weeks ago. I swear it was the best thing ever for my hair. I have retained SO MUCH since that point. I still use protein regularly and my hair loves it.
> 
> ...



ive been thinking of doing à bkt. i need to learn more.about it. is it almost like.à.relaxer? as you have to touch up. im so scared of it.

are you considered as à natural or something else? lol does hair every revert back??? 

im also.having trouble retaining...my hair loves protein !


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you for this thread! I am a fine haired natural with very kinky hair (4b/4cish). I don't have a coil or curl pattern it looks more like a squiggly line or kinky waves. My hair is super fragile. I am also low porosity. My density is medium/thick on top and thinner on the sides and in the back. 

I call my hair a High Maintenance DIVA!!!! She has to be exclusively finger detangled, has to be stretched or she'll tangle from the root to the ends, she has to be moisturized but can't just take all moisture, she also has to have protein but only certain products work, and the list goes on-LOL! 

I've managed to retain a good amount of length. I'm currently MBL and hopefully I'll hit waist length by the end of summer/early fall. I'm still learning my hair but the key thing for me has been giving up combs completely. What makes finger detangling bearable and also serves as a protective style is keeping it stretched in cornrows. For the past couple of years, I've been on a cornrow regimen. All washing, conditioning, etc...gets done on braided/stretched hair. When it's time to take them down in 6 weeks, I take them down one at a time, finger detangle, and re-do one by one as I go. When I feel like it I will wear my hair out which is probably every couple of months and not for long maybe a week or two at most.

EVEN WITH ALL of my Pampering and gentle handling-I'll still see little broken hairs when I manipulate it. I've come to terms that I am never going to have a finger detangling session with all shed hairs and no breakage because of the nature of my hair.

Right now I'm nervous because I'm in a new protective style (mini braids). I'm noticing a lot more split ends! I didn't have an issue with split ends my first couple years natural but now that I'm nearing the end of the third year natural, I feel like they are popping up all over the place. Even though my hair is in mini braids, I'm keeping the ends tucked under so I don't know guys....I want to get to waist length but if I have to keep cutting my ends I don't know if I am going to make it there as planned.


----------



## yodie (Apr 4, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> ive been thinking of doing à bkt. i need to learn more.about it. is it almost like.à.relaxer? as you have to touch up. im so scared of it.
> 
> are you considered as à natural or something else? lol does hair every revert back???
> 
> im also.having trouble retaining...my hair loves protein !



Check out Design Essentials Strengthening Treatment. My hair will break at the drop of a dime. BKT didn't work for my find strands and relaxers spell disaster. The DE treatment keeps the frizz out of my hair and allows me to wear straight styles without compromising my curl pattern. No breakage at all. I've actually been able to retain some length because my strands are much stronger with treatment. I also don't need to do protein treatments, etc. The system is Amino Acid based. 

Just throwing out a suggestion.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 4, 2013)

i am going to start leaving some texture in my hair instead of relaxing it bone straight.


----------



## cynd (Apr 4, 2013)

yodie said:


> Check out Design Essentials Strengthening Treatment. My hair will break at the drop of a dime. BKT didn't work for my find strands and relaxers spell disaster. The DE treatment keeps the frizz out of my hair and allows me to wear straight styles without compromising my curl pattern. No breakage at all. I've actually been able to retain some length because my strands are much stronger with treatment. I also don't need to do protein treatments, etc. The system is Amino Acid based.
> 
> Just throwing out a suggestion.


 
yodie, did you go to a salon for this treatment or did you DIY?  Thanks.


----------



## yodie (Apr 4, 2013)

cynd said:


> yodie, did you go to a salon for this treatment or did you DIY?  Thanks.



I originally brought a sample of the Arosci brand online and tried it myself. I only did a section of my hair to gauge how the treatment worked. it worked well, no breakage. I called Design Essentials and found a stylist that did the treatment. It was a great decision for me.


----------



## Bublin (Apr 4, 2013)

QUESTION....
I asked in a bss today for Nexxus Emergency.  They told me the bottle had changed and handed me - 
Polymedic Emergency Reconstructor by Nexxus.
Is this the right stuff?   It's in a blue bottle and comes in 2 different sizes.


----------



## Soratachi (Apr 4, 2013)

Fine haired SL lady in here. 

I am still figuring some little stuff out but I must say that I got to a point where I should be able to finally go beyond SL. In the meantime let me list what I know about my hair. 

The steamer is my best friend, it makes my hair so soft and moisturised for days I only need to rub a very small amount of HE LTR (BE in the UK & Ireland) leave in every 2 days and I am good to go. 

Using lanolin as a heavy sealer is what helped my hair despite some harsh handling method. It also softens the strands and provide protection from the elements (Ireland is very windy).

My double row detangling comb is my best friend, it pulls out all the shed hair without damaging my strands as the Denman brush did(the Denman is the devil not for me unless my hair is blowdried).

A prepoo with coconut oil is a most before I start on my weekly hair care routine, 10 minutes with plastic cap under the dryer is good enough.

The wash routine most be done is sections with sulfate free shampoo and once every 2 months I use a sulfate one the get rid of build up and and chelate (ORS Creamy Aloe).

My hair loves protein like no other so I DC, weekly, with a protein and moisture mix conditioner, I also use ceramides in my DC mix in the form of sunflower oil.


At the moment I am planning on getting a sulfur mix for faster growth.


----------



## quirkydimples (Apr 4, 2013)

Bublin said:


> QUESTION....
> I asked in a bss today for Nexxus Emergency.  They told me the bottle had changed and handed me -
> Polymedic Emergency Reconstructor by Nexxus.
> Is this the right stuff?   It's in a blue bottle and comes in 2 different sizes.



I just ordered this from Amazon and from what I've read the other version is watered down and the polymedic version is closer to the original formula.


----------



## yodie (Apr 4, 2013)

Bublin said:


> QUESTION....
> I asked in a bss today for Nexxus Emergency.  They told me the bottle had changed and handed me -
> Polymedic Emergency Reconstructor by Nexxus.
> Is this the right stuff?   It's in a blue bottle and comes in 2 different sizes.



Same thing happened with me. I was told this was the professional version. Not sure if that's correct, but it's what i used.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Apr 4, 2013)

coolsista-paris - I had a great experience with the BKT  no regrets. I had a bit of shedding the first week or so but after that I was fine. It's not like a relaxer, but the "touch up" is basically a gentler treatment just to give me a boost of frizz fighting for the summer. Everyone has different results with how much curl pattern they retain, how long the treatment lasts (it's not permanent), etc.  My natural pattern is 3b/3c. In the 3b areas I'm like a 2/3a or something now. My 3c areas are 3b now. 

I feel like the actual application process was rough on my fine hair (because you have to comb through very small sections with a fine tooth comb to get the product through and flat iron on high heat) so I *may* consider doing my next treatment myself now that I know the process.

As far as if I'm considered natural or something else... I don't particularly buy into what other people consider me lol. I'm 100% natural with a BKT as far as I'm concerned. Everyone else and their opinion can kick rocks  As long as it's healthy and long, I'm good.  

So for me it was a great decision. Everyone is different so you kinda have to see for yourself. I don't bash other treatments etc just because they didn't work for me. 

If you try it let us know!  

Off to order seamless combs...


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 4, 2013)

My fine hair loves cassia


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 4, 2013)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> No one has mentioned whether they have tried henna or cassia.  I used to use henna long ago.  I had a perm  then one or two times when I used to hot comb.  So far never on my virgin hair.  Loved the colors, hated the mess.  Really tempted for the strengthening effect its suppose to give. I wonder if it could help reduce the spider web effect of my wispy hair.



i use henna every now and then. i used to hate it. thé rinsing out is sooooo long and à mess!

BUT,i found my solution. adding oil helps à LOT!

i use neutral henna,no colour. i add and egg or 2,olive oil,amla powder or thé amla oil.
i make sûre thé mixture looks moisturizing and not making crums,like its all smooth. 

as there is oil,it strenthens + moisturizes and its wayyyyyy easier to rinse out when there is oil. 

;-)


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 4, 2013)

gn1g said:


> i do but USE AN EXTREME AMOUNT OF CAUTION it helps somewhat.  Henna is extremely drying.



add lots of oil. it will strenthen + moisturize.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 4, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Also, I only once had the henna drying effect.
> 
> I found mixing it with distilled water and only using pure body art quality is actually somewhat moisturizing. Not that stuff that has shikakai and amla mixed in already. Shikakai is also drying. A shikakai, amla, henna mix is best washed out at 3 hours or less, IMHO.
> 
> Some folks mix henna with the wrong conditioners--conditioners that contain protein!!! and leave that on for 6 hours or overnight. Yikes! What they call drying is probably protein overload. I did it ONCE (with coffee). Never had that issue again.



lool. ive already mixed mine with reconstructor. i had no problem. of course i added oil as usual .

i left it on only 2 hours though


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 4, 2013)

quirkydimples said:


> I learned earlier this year that I cannot stretch for long periods of time. I ended a six-month stretch in January and had to cut my nape to just above shoulder length.
> 
> Great tips here. I periodically use ApHogee 2-minute (when I remember), but may give Nexxus Emergencee or Joico a try. I bun almost everyday and wonder if that's hindering my retention. My ends are rather scraggly even though I oil the scrunchies and ms my ends. I even use good hair day pins and spin pins, but I'm not sure what else to do to my hair. I'm a super low-maintenance person. I do twist-outs sometimes, but even that's a hassle because I can't achieve second-day hair.
> 
> Anyone here wet bun regularly with success? I just did this last night and my hair feels so good right now, but most of the posts I've read say it's a no-no for those with fine hair. Maybe I should try what you do and wear loose ponytails? I am, unfortunately, one those people who actually likes wearing buns.



i also like putting hair in à bun. besides i have to for work. i also wonder if thats killing my retention . i find pieces of hair on thé hairband
 :-(


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 4, 2013)

sharifeh said:


> Any fine ladies use nexxus emergencee?



id love to know too. i wanted to try it out

i use apoghee 2 min and i needs reconstructor with lots of slip !


----------



## Bublin (Apr 4, 2013)

coolsista-paris

I've mentioned before that I only use satin scrunchies in my hair.  Those thin elastics are hair suicide for our fine hair.  Guaranteed I will have broken hairs if I happen to wear one and my hair is all tangled in it.  Admittedly you won't get the tension with a satin scrunchie but that is something that I put with.

Another product I use, but more on my daughter are these (see link).  They are like elastic ribbon hair ties and they are also marketed to wear on your wrist!  Other brands make them too.  I tried googling the brand I have but they didn't come up.
You can actually make your own by using elastic binding found in a haberdashery, just cut to your desired length and tie the ends.

GOODY OUCHLESS RIBBON ELASTICS
http://www.goody.com/Products/Hair_Accessories/Ouchless_Ribbon_Elastics

Sephora also sell them

SEPHORA COLLECTION Ribbon Hair Ties
http://answers.sephora.com/answers/8723/product/P291417/questions.htm?expandquestion=468419

What it is:A set of eight no-tug hair ties. What it does:Fun, functional, and perfect for a quick ponytail, these no-tug hair ties are comfortable and won't leave creases in your hair. Great to throw in your purse, gym bag, or travel case, take these anywhere to ensure that you always have a hair tie with you when you need one.

Here is a link on how to make them
http://glossymusings.com/2012/09/19/diy-ribbon-elastic-hair-ties-and-giveaway/


----------



## trinity8mod8 (Apr 4, 2013)

Bublin I use satin scrunchies and those elastic ponytail holders too. I got mine from Etsy


----------



## Bublin (Apr 4, 2013)

trinity8mod8 said:


> Bublin I use satin scrunchies and those elastic ponytail holders too. I got mine from Etsy



trinity8mod8
Wowsa...so many colours...so many to choose from 
Are the sparkly ones smooth or rough feeling?


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 4, 2013)

SunRai Naturals said:


> Thank you for this thread! I am a fine haired natural with very kinky hair (4b/4cish). I don't have a coil or curl pattern it looks more like a squiggly line or kinky waves. My hair is super fragile. I am also low porosity. My density is medium/thick on top and thinner on the sides and in the back.
> 
> I call my hair a High Maintenance DIVA!!!! She has to be exclusively finger detangled, has to be stretched or she'll tangle from the root to the ends, she has to be moisturized but can't just take all moisture, she also has to have protein but only certain products work, and the list goes on-LOL!
> 
> ...



do you use extensions to cornrow?


----------



## trinity8mod8 (Apr 4, 2013)

Bublin Yeah there are like hundreds of listings for those elastics there. I didn't try the sparkly ones yet, but yeah the variety is awesome lol


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 4, 2013)

yodie said:


> Check out Design Essentials Strengthening Treatment. My hair will break at the drop of a dime. BKT didn't work for my find strands and relaxers spell disaster. The DE treatment keeps the frizz out of my hair and allows me to wear straight styles without compromising my curl pattern. No breakage at all. I've actually been able to retain some length because my strands are much stronger with treatment. I also don't need to do protein treatments, etc. The system is Amino Acid based.
> 
> Just throwing out a suggestion.



this is interesting.
so this DE is not à bkt?

à.bkt here costs like 300 euros !!! in à salon.  it broke my hubby's cousins hair. she was mbl it all broke ! :-/  damn i would cry .


----------



## trinity8mod8 (Apr 4, 2013)

Here are some pics of my protective style today with a satin scrunchie:







It looks like a regular bun in the front, and flat twisted in the back. Just trying new styles lol.

Here's another one:


----------



## yodie (Apr 4, 2013)

^^^ No, the DE treatment isn't a BKT. BKT made my hair very thin and shed a tiny bit. Didn't like it at all.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 4, 2013)

tapioca_pudding said:


> coolsista-paris - I had a great experience with the BKT  no regrets. I had a bit of shedding the first week or so but after that I was fine. It's not like a relaxer, but the "touch up" is basically a gentler treatment just to give me a boost of frizz fighting for the summer. Everyone has different results with how much curl pattern they retain, how long the treatment lasts (it's not permanent), etc.  My natural pattern is 3b/3c. In the 3b areas I'm like a 2/3a or something now. My 3c areas are 3b now.
> 
> I feel like the actual application process was rough on my fine hair (because you have to comb through very small sections with a fine tooth comb to get the product through and flat iron on high heat) so I *may* consider doing my next treatment myself now that I know the process.
> 
> ...



and you are right. dont care about what others think of you. do your thang love your hair and thats it.

i am so scared of the bkt but i really wanna try it out. 

if i do....i will let you know.

ive come to à point where i sometimes feel like cutting back to sl in order to track thé split ends better... and have more retention . but im à scaredy cat at loosing my length ! lol


----------



## Jewell (Apr 4, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> i use henna every now and then. i used to hate it. thé rinsing out is sooooo long and à mess!
> 
> BUT,i found my solution. adding oil helps à LOT!
> 
> ...



So true! This is what I do when I use henna, indigo, or other Ayurvedic pastes...add a tiny bit of water, then add coconut milk, oil, and sometimes greek yogurt or lemon juice. I have a couple recipes for henna and powders that I alternate. 

Used to be unable to rinse all the powders from my hair, no matter how much I rinsed, but when I began adding oils to my mixes, it only took one water rinse followed by one lather of shampoo to remove it. Now I can use my powders more often, whereas before I barely applied them because they were hell to get out of my hair (used to have gritty particles left behind). Im so happy I found a solution to it because applying the powders as pastes works MUCH better than just making a tea from them. The effect on the hair is more substantial with a paste, imo.

I actually did a brahmi paste today with oils added and it washed out super easy.


----------



## Jewell (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh yeah, I have fine strands mixed with normal strands, and my hair loves protein. I never get protein overload. I've been able to retain all I grow through protective styles (mostly buns), air drying, stretching relaxers, using only mild relaxers, texlaxing instead of relaxing bone straight, no direct heat usage, and staying out of hair salons and away from stylists. I moisturize and seal daily and only comb on wash day...usually once or twice a week. I do my hair myself...I trim and relax it on my own, as well as color it when needed. Complete DIY'er here.


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Apr 4, 2013)

do you use extensions to cornrow?[/QUOTE]
coolsista-paris

No I use my own hair. I did not want to use extensions because I wanted to be able to leave them in for a while and also have full access to my hair to care for it.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 4, 2013)

Jewell said:


> So true! This is what I do when I use henna, indigo, or other Ayurvedic pastes...add a tiny bit of water, then add coconut milk, oil, and sometimes greek yogurt or lemon juice. I have a couple recipes for henna and powders that I alternate.
> 
> Used to be unable to rinse all the powders from my hair, no matter how much I rinsed, but when I began adding oils to my mixes, it only took one water rinse followed by one lather of shampoo to remove it. Now I can use my powders more often, whereas before I barely applied them because they were hell to get out of my hair (used to have gritty particles left behind). Im so happy I found a solution to it because applying the powders as pastes works MUCH better than just making a tea from them. The effect on the hair is more substantial with a paste, imo.
> 
> I actually did a brahmi paste today with oils added and it washed out super easy.



  This is good to hear.  I was alittle apprhensive due to my length to ever try henna again.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 5, 2013)

Jewell said:


> So true! This is what I do when I use henna, indigo, or other Ayurvedic pastes...add a tiny bit of water, then add coconut milk, oil, and sometimes greek yogurt or lemon juice. I have a couple recipes for henna and powders that I alternate.
> 
> Used to be unable to rinse all the powders from my hair, no matter how much I rinsed, but when I began adding oils to my mixes, it only took one water rinse followed by one lather of shampoo to remove it. Now I can use my powders more often, whereas before I barely applied them because they were hell to get out of my hair (used to have gritty particles left behind). Im so happy I found a solution to it because applying the powders as pastes works MUCH better than just making a tea from them. The effect on the hair is more substantial with a paste, imo.
> 
> I actually did a brahmi paste today with oils added and it washed out super easy.





Jewell said:


> So true! This is what I do when I use henna, indigo, or other Ayurvedic pastes...add a tiny bit of water, then add coconut milk, oil, and sometimes greek yogurt or lemon juice. I have a couple recipes for henna and powders that I alternate.
> 
> Used to be unable to rinse all the powders from my hair, no matter how much I rinsed, but when I began adding oils to my mixes, it only took one water rinse followed by one lather of shampoo to remove it. Now I can use my powders more often, whereas before I barely applied them because they were hell to get out of my hair (used to have gritty particles left behind). Im so happy I found a solution to it because applying the powders as pastes works MUCH better than just making a tea from them. The effect on the hair is more substantial with a paste, imo.
> 
> I actually did a brahmi paste today with oils added and it washed out super easy.



yeah and oil in henna totally stops dryness.
my hair is never dry .

the first times i did henna it dried out my hair.

oils are great!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 5, 2013)

i wanted to share my expérience with these products :

View attachment 203175

 the left bottle is franck provost ceramid condit ( great slip+ moisturizes ) about 4 or 6 euros.



the shampoo (green bottle) is garnier fructis , strenthening shampoo,pure shine. fights against hard water. has no silicon,paraben ,no color .
it does not dry hair out! its also like 3euros.




sorry its not the right way . :-(


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 5, 2013)

loreal. this one reacts as if im doing à protein treatment.  
it has keratine and ceramids. it has good slip too. it cost me 3 euros. loved it.

it says reconstructing condit . it Well does strengthen my hair !


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 5, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i am going to start leaving some texture in my hair instead of relaxing it bone straight.



shortdub
doing this is currently taking my hair to the next level. I use a texture softener but the same can be done with your regular relaxer. I love seeing and feeling the waves at my roots. 

I did a henna gloss on freshly relaxed hair and it took away some of the curl pattern but I plan to do amla gloss to bring it back 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 5, 2013)

Well ladies I dc'd my hair with mix if Wen Pom, SD vanilla,  Macadamia reconstructor bc I only had a little in ear jar. I flat iron my fine strands on low and made a sock bun. Its a wimpy bun but its there. Sorry for the sideways pics and I have a lot of gray hair lol.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 5, 2013)

ok so I did a nettle rinse with a dc of wen 613, honey and oil mix on top after a nice shampoo with shea moisture. My goals were to add some protein and stop the recent shedding and breakage I am seeing.

well it didnt stop the breakage or the shedding. 

anybody use a product with carrot oil?  A long time ago I did a permanent red color that gave me the longest and worst shedding I have ever seen. It was really scarry!  

I remember using some sort of carrot grease that stopped the shedding right away. any recommendations??


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 5, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> ok so I did a nettle rinse with a dc of wen 613, honey and oil mix on top after a nice shampoo with shea moisture. My goals were to add some protein and stop the recent shedding and breakage I am seeing.
> 
> well it didnt stop the breakage or the shedding.
> 
> ...



I dk about the carrot grease but I have been having shedding and was recommended garlic pills so I bought some garlic pills.  I've only been taking them for a couple of days now but hopefully it helps. If you find and use the grease let me know if it helps.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 5, 2013)

mshoneyfly, HairPleezeGrow why are you trying to stop shedding when it is part of normal hair growth? Is your hair thinning? If not, then you should aim to get as much of that hair out (could be up to 100 strands per day) or you will have issues with tangling. If you are not combing your hair daily, more hair will come out when you do: up to 200 hairs after two days, up to 7000 hairs after a week. So people need to stop acting like shedding is a bad thing. If your hair didn't shed, it would not be growing.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 5, 2013)

Nonie said:


> mshoneyfly, HairPleezeGrow why are you trying to stop shedding when it is part of normal hair growth? Is your hair thinning? If not, then you should aim to get as much of that hair out (could be up to 100 strands per day) or you will have issues with tangling. If you are not combing your hair daily, more hair will come out when you do: up to 200 hairs after two days, up to 7000 hairs after a week. So people need to stop acting like shedding is a bad thing. If your hair didn't shed, it would not be growing.



No my shedding is not my typical normal shedding. I know I get normal shedding which I expect but this is excessive shedding I started to get when I started using sulfur oil.


----------



## cynd (Apr 5, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Well ladies I dc'd my hair with mix if Wen Pom, SD vanilla, Macadamia reconstructor bc I only had a little in ear jar. I flat iron my fine strands on low and made a sock bun. Its a wimpy bun but its there. Sorry for the sideways pics and I have a lot of gray hair lol.
> 
> View attachment 203191
> 
> ...


 
HairPleezeGrow, it doesn't look wimpy to me.  I'll take it.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 5, 2013)

Nonie said:


> mshoneyfly, HairPleezeGrow why are you trying to stop shedding when it is part of normal hair growth? Is your hair thinning? If not, then you should aim to get as much of that hair out (could be up to 100 strands per day) or you will have issues with tangling. If you are not combing your hair daily, more hair will come out when you do: up to 200 hairs after two days, up to 7000 hairs after a week. So people need to stop acting like shedding is a bad thing. If your hair didn't shed, it would not be growing.



Nonie
no my hair doesnt seem to be thinning. it just seems to be an increase from what i usually see. I will say that i feel i am finally on the right track with protein/moisture balance and retaining some length but I also need to address the mild breakage, right?  thanks for the reality check 

HairPleezeGrow
i got the ORS carrot oil in the new packaging and some gvp paul mitchell super strong treatment. will wait a few days or a week to begin using the carrot oil and let u know how it works.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 5, 2013)

Whohoo!!  Fine haired ladies UNITE! 

I haven't read through the whole thread yet, just checking in.


----------



## Soratachi (Apr 6, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> ok so I did a nettle rinse with a dc of wen 613, honey and oil mix on top after a nice shampoo with shea moisture. My goals were to add some protein and stop the recent shedding and breakage I am seeing.
> 
> well it didnt stop the breakage or the shedding.
> 
> ...



ORS Carrot oil is the one you are talking about.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 6, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> ok so I did a nettle rinse with a dc of wen 613, honey and oil mix on top after a nice shampoo with shea moisture. My goals were to add some protein and stop the recent shedding and breakage I am seeing.
> 
> well it didnt stop the breakage or the shedding.
> 
> ...



mshoneyfly I love carrot oil!  Here's a butter that I really like. It has lots of carrot oil


----------



## tiffers (Apr 6, 2013)

Whoops! Forgot my introduction 

So, I have fine hair and I'm natural. Hair is about BSB when stretched. Ummm *trying to think of something else to say* Oh, after reading thru this thread, I've decided to incorporate more protein into my regimen by way of coconut milk. I'll use it to pre-poo tomorrow and see how I like it. If it works out, I'll stick to it. 

I've come to the sad realization that I just can't be heavy handed and drench my hair in heavy oils/butters like I want to. Rubbed about 57 ounces of castor oil into my hair tonight, daydreaming about how humectifying  it was gonna be. How it was gonna make my hair stupid soft and fluffy and awesome... and it's just a weighted down, sticky mess. 

So yeah, no more heavy handedness from me.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 6, 2013)

SunRai Naturals said:


> do you use extensions to cornrow?


coolsista-paris

No I use my own hair. I did not want to use extensions because I wanted to be able to leave them in for a while and also have full access to my hair to care for it.[/QUOTE]

i really need to learn doing cornrows on my own.


----------



## Bublin (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm adding SAA to everything!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 6, 2013)

going back to my spring/summer M&S products.  NTM Silk and Wave Nouveau Moisturizing Mist.  all i need now is jojoba oil.  these products are very light.  i won't be using Cantu to moisturize any more, since i was using it for the winter and it's a little heavier.  plus i was using QB heavy cream too and that's heavy.  

i am going to use a light protein conditioner once a week.  i bun my hair mostly.  i don't put it in a fancy bun, just something to keep my ends protected.  i am going to try and not dust my ends until my next relaxer.  i really want to retain as much as possible.  my first goal this year is BSL.

i really like how my hair felt after i flat ironing it. all i did was deep condition and i use PM skinny serum and a heat protectant.  i didn't put any leave-ins in my hair. i think with the combo of heat gave my hair a soft feeling.


----------



## JosieLynn (Apr 6, 2013)

Allow me to introduce myself. I'm a fine haired natural for over 2 and a half years now. I have no clue about my hair typing, in it's wet state I can have curls, some waves some totally straight (and I know it's not heat damage because I haven't used heat in like 8 months and it's not scraggly, just oddly straight) and somedays it acts like 4b, somedays it acts like 3c, I don't know if it's because i've been letting it air dry under a mesh wig cap or what but my hair gets straight if i look at it hard enough. Then it feels like new born baby hair...go figure  I just recently got to grazing APL when stretched , I want to flat iron it but I'm trying to stay away from heat for most of the year and stick to PS'ing and M&S frequently. 

So I came out of lurking to ask a question!

Does anybody experience really curly/knot prone ends that are NOT split??? I know in general my hair likes to intertwine with one another and for the longest I thought it was because my ends were damaged. But thankfully I have noticed wayyyy less SSK's and split ends. So I'm a little baffled at my healthy ends with issues smh lol erplexed


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 6, 2013)

JosieLynn said:


> Allow me to introduce myself. I'm a fine haired natural for over 2 and a half years now. I have no clue about my hair typing, in it's wet state I can have curls, some waves some totally straight (and I know it's not heat damage because I haven't used heat in like 8 months and it's not scraggly, just oddly straight) and somedays it acts like 4b, somedays it acts like 3c, I don't know if it's because i've been letting it air dry under a mesh wig cap or what but my hair gets straight if i look at it hard enough. Then it feels like new born baby hair...go figure  I just recently got to grazing APL when stretched , I want to flat iron it but I'm trying to stay away from heat for most of the year and stick to PS'ing and M&S frequently.
> 
> So I came out of lurking to ask a question!
> 
> Does anybody experience really curly/knot prone ends that are NOT split??? I know in general my hair likes to intertwine with one another and for the longest I thought it was because my ends were damaged. But thankfully I have noticed wayyyy less SSK's and split ends. So I'm a little baffled at my healthy ends with issues smh lol erplexed



I get the knots on the ends of my hair also. I'm not sure if it's just bc of the hair being curly or if the fines has anything to do with it..


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 6, 2013)

JosieLynn said:


> Allow me to introduce myself. I'm a fine haired natural for over 2 and a half years now. I have no clue about my hair typing, in it's wet state I can have curls, some waves some totally straight (and I know it's not heat damage because I haven't used heat in like 8 months and it's not scraggly, just oddly straight) and somedays it acts like 4b, somedays it acts like 3c, I don't know if it's because i've been letting it air dry under a mesh wig cap or what but my hair gets straight if i look at it hard enough. Then it feels like new born baby hair...go figure  I just recently got to grazing APL when stretched , I want to flat iron it but I'm trying to stay away from heat for most of the year and stick to PS'ing and M&S frequently.
> 
> So I came out of lurking to ask a question!
> 
> Does anybody experience really curly/knot prone ends that are NOT split??? I know in general my hair likes to intertwine with one another and for the longest I thought it was because my ends were damaged. But thankfully I have noticed wayyyy less SSK's and split ends. So I'm a little baffled at my healthy ends with issues smh lol erplexed



i am 4a.  my hair is very coily in it's natural state.  i was very prone to SSKs and tangles.  my hair like to coily strands up on itself and once my hair got to between SL/APL i had to keep it stretched in order to avoid the knots. that's why if i go back to being natural, i will be loc'ing my hair.  i would rather the tangles and knots work for me, than against me.


----------



## Carmelella (Apr 6, 2013)

JosieLynn said:
			
		

> Allow me to introduce myself. I'm a fine haired natural for over 2 and a half years now. I have no clue about my hair typing, in it's wet state I can have curls, some waves some totally straight (and I know it's not heat damage because I haven't used heat in like 8 months and it's not scraggly, just oddly straight) and somedays it acts like 4b, somedays it acts like 3c, I don't know if it's because i've been letting it air dry under a mesh wig cap or what but my hair gets straight if i look at it hard enough. Then it feels like new born baby hair...go figure  I just recently got to grazing APL when stretched , I want to flat iron it but I'm trying to stay away from heat for most of the year and stick to PS'ing and M&S frequently.
> 
> So I came out of lurking to ask a question!
> 
> Does anybody experience really curly/knot prone ends that are NOT split??? I know in general my hair likes to intertwine with one another and for the longest I thought it was because my ends were damaged. But thankfully I have noticed wayyyy less SSK's and split ends. So I'm a little baffled at my healthy ends with issues smh lol erplexed



That was the EXACT reason why I went back to relaxers. The ends of my hair would "bunch" like no other.  I had no heat damage or split ends b/c I used heat max 4 times a year and my hair was always weaves up.  I cut two inches thinking that would solve all issues..  that same day my new ends were bunchy and tangled. My relaxed/texlaxed hair does the same:/ just a lot less.

Flat ironed yesterday and it's lie my thin strands just love to poof.  It's straight, but poofy. Idk I can't add too much products because then its weighed down.


----------



## cynd (Apr 6, 2013)

erplexed





JosieLynn said:


> Does anybody experience really curly/knot prone ends that are NOT split??? I know in general my hair likes to intertwine with one another and for the longest I thought it was because my ends were damaged. But thankfully I have noticed wayyyy less SSK's and split ends. So I'm a little baffled at my healthy ends with issues smh lol erplexed


 

@JosieLynn

I have extremely fine texlaxed hair (that looks far more natural than relaxed) and I struggle with knotting on my ends as well. I dust often and even that doesn't seem to help. Literally, I can dust one day and have knots the next.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 6, 2013)

my hair seems to grow in layers (which is annoying). when i get to à lenght thé middle seems longer on my back than thé sides. like à v shape. + i dust regulary...well like every 10-12 weeks but yesterday i looked very close at thé ends in thé light.

i saw some split ends. so im annoyed here. 
do you ladies think i should just cut back  to between sl and apl?? currently its touching bsl on thé longest layers.
i.was aiming mbl this year so i really will feel bad if i cut .But thé split ends are sometimes higher than i thought.

im struggling to retain.....


----------



## sizzle (Apr 6, 2013)

Bublin said:


> I'm adding SAA to everything!



This has been the key to detangling my hair without much effort!


----------



## freckledface (Apr 7, 2013)

coolsista-paris don't cut!! If you have the money get a split-ender. Idk bout everyone else but my ends look ok but I still find splits every now and then. If I happen to see one I just cut it. Splits happen no matter how hard you try and protect your hair. Me trying to rid myself of ALL of them caused me not to retain. I think its normal.... Though my opinion may be unpopular.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 7, 2013)

freckledface said:


> coolsista-paris don't cut!! If you have the money get a split-ender. Idk bout everyone else but my ends look ok but I still find splits every now and then. If I happen to see one I just cut it. Splits happen no matter how hard you try and protect your hair. Me trying to rid myself of ALL of them caused me not to retain. I think its normal.... Though my opinion may be unpopular.



Yes, split ends happen no matter what. Waiting to cut them only when you see them is too late. Dusting ALL strands regularly is how to retain length. I don't even protective style, seal or moisturize my fine strands. The only way I am able to retain is to dust before splits have become visible. That way I can afford to take off a tiny bit and still succeed in leaving fine strands whole and strong. 

coolsista-paris, maybe waiting 10-12 weeks to dust is waiting too long. I dust every 8 weeks and so only cut 1/4 inch. When I waited 16 weeks, 2 whole inches of my hair ends were thinned out from damage. I cut the entire thinned out end. If I had only dusted, the remaining 1.75 inches would have broken off anyway. If you see ONE split end, do you think it is realistic to think that is all you have damaged? Splits start off so tiny and fall away like dust. Those that hang on for you to see a fork have been around for weeks growing to that size. Why even give them a chance to get that big? Wouldn't stronger strands have a better fighting chance?

If I were you, I would get a good trim then dust sooner than you have been doing. Holding onto ends that are damaged will get you nowhere. Ask virtuenow, she had to sacrifice length for health and is now back to where she was. Healthy hair will gain length. Damaged hair, if not cut deliberately by you, will rip off on its own and leave more ruggedy ends. Why else do you think that those who never used to dust early saw progress when they started to do it sooner? There are some fine-haired unicorns that don't dust and have long hair, but usually, it's the coarse hairs that can get away with that. Fine hair splits so easily so prevention of the splits getting so big that breakage is apparent is a good idea.


----------



## virtuenow (Apr 7, 2013)

Nonie said:


> If I were you, I would get a good trim then dust sooner than you have been doing. Holding onto ends that are damaged will get you nowhere. Ask @virtuenow, she had to sacrifice length for health and is now back to where she was. Healthy hair will gain length. Damaged hair, if not cut deliberately by you, will rip off on its own and leave more ruggedy ends. Why else do you think that those who never used to dust early saw progress when they started to do it sooner? There are some fine-haired unicorns that don't dust and have long hair, but usually, it's the coarse hairs that can get away with that. Fine hair splits so easily so prevention of the splits getting so big that breakage is apparent is a good idea.


 
I am on a protective style regimen and trim every 8 weeks. Komaza's Professional analysis services helped to get me on track. You can see my full story here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=675865. But long story short, I had my hair analyzed under a microscope; and did a 5month follow-up analysis. To prove that my hair needed regular trims, Komaza showed how my hair looked after strictly following a regular trim schedule.

According to Jenn (from Komaza) this first picture [below] shows my hair is naturally wearing and tapering. She said this meant my hair was almost due for it's regular trim. That hair has begun to weather and the ends have cuticles that are lifted. All it took was a small trim to get rid of it and all of my natural wear & tear. 1/4-1/8 inch. The rest of my hair strands were well preserved w/normal porosity and moisture levels-- it was just the very ends that needed snipping. The rest of the pics are in the link; but I haven't showed the below pics yet!






This second picture is hair that is freshly trimmed, you can see thick healthy end; cutilces are laying down (i.e., they are not susceptible to catching on other hairs or splitting as long as I keep up w/the trims).






So I never used to be a believer in trims.  It took them showing me that eventhough I have done nothing but protective styles and regular deep conditioning/good care-- my ends are still naturally tapering off and weathering on their own.  The trims are preventing running splits and continual breakage that manifests itself in the form of low retention.


----------



## Bublin (Apr 7, 2013)

virtuenow

Great pictures.

So did they say it takes about 8 weeks for your ends to go from Picture2 to Picture1?

I can't remember when I last dusted but it wasn't that long ago.  I need to start making a note on my calender.


----------



## virtuenow (Apr 7, 2013)

Bublin said:


> @virtuenow
> 
> Great pictures.
> 
> ...


 
They said to trim every 6-8 weeks.  I think she was on point when she said I was due for a trim; b/c it would have been about the 8 week point precisely.


----------



## Soratachi (Apr 7, 2013)

I need to start trimming too.


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Apr 7, 2013)

Nonie and virtuenow - I am seriously considering doing this now. The search and destroy method worked for me previously but now that my hair is older I need to be proactive regarding the health of my ends.


----------



## regina07 (Apr 7, 2013)

Ladies, joining this thread.  My hair is fine, medium density, low porosity.  It's grown to wHip from wet bunning with glycerin and aloe spritzes but I'm struggling to get it to tailbone. 

My sides grow faster than my crown or nape, unfortunately.  I thought the constant bunning was the cause and I no longer bun every day.   

I took 4-5 inches off in October 2012 and it's grown back nicely.  1/8" trims every 4 weeks, water spritzes daily and twisting seems to be working right now.  My hair doesn't do well with braids I realize and it breaks more easily.  The daily unknown is how much moisture and sealing my hair needs.  Right now, I think 2x daily is working ... I'll see how that changes as weather moves to spring.

My hair likes flatironing -- I think because the hair doesn't curl on itself and my scalp oil more easily reaches the ends.   When I flat iron, I have minimal to no breakage but I don't have 2 hours a week to flatiron.

Thanks for this thread!  I'm learning a lot from reading your posts.


----------



## JosieLynn (Apr 7, 2013)

cynd

Well I get knots but they're not to the point where i need to cut them out, I just notice that when I am detangling the hair will get caught around itself alot and usually i just single it out and rub the knot out with some oil. And I do everything in sections because when I first BC my hair was too short to curl on itself but as it got longer I used to be SSK/split central so now I wash in twists or braids, airdry in braids, everything! lol I don't have SSK and split ends anymore but it still is just so tangly and I just did a cut in december! I think i might have to start detangling with my denman brush again....well i'd have to buy a new one because my family destroyed mine


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 7, 2013)

freckledface said:


> coolsista-paris don't cut!! If you have the money get a split-ender. Idk bout everyone else but my ends look ok but I still find splits every now and then. If I happen to see one I just cut it. Splits happen no matter how hard you try and protect your hair. Me trying to rid myself of ALL of them caused me not to retain. I think its normal.... Though my opinion may be unpopular.



oh. no matter what these split ends will keep appearing then. :-(

oh right so cutting is not the solution . 

ive heard some say that the spit ender gave thèm trouble.

im gonna check out.what that thing is. i dont even have à clue of what it.looks.like lol.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 7, 2013)

[USER=103105]coolsista-paris[/USER];18201417 said:
			
		

> oh. no matter what these split ends will keep appearing then. :-(
> 
> oh right so cutting is not the solution .
> 
> ...



 What do you mean cutting is not the solution? What is the alternative? Waiting for your hair to break off? The solution is cutting off a lot now, then dusting sooner than you have been doing so you never get to where you are now.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 7, 2013)

Nonie said:


> Yes, split ends happen no matter what. Waiting to cut them only when you see them is too late. Dusting ALL strands regularly is how to retain length. I don't even protective style, seal or moisturize my fine strands. The only way I am able to retain is to dust before splits have become visible. That way I can afford to take off a tiny bit and still succeed in leaving fine strands.
> 
> coolsista-paris, maybe waiting 10-12 weeks to dust is waiting too long. I dust every 8 weeks and so only cut 1/4 inch. When I waited 16 weeks, 2 whole inches of my hair ends were thinned out from damage. I cut the entire thinned out end. If I had only dusted, the remaining 1.75 inches would have broken off anyway. If you see ONE split end, do you think it is realistic to think that is all you have damaged? Splits start off so tiny and fall away like dust. Those that hang on for you to see a fork have been around for weeks growing to that size. Why even give them a chance to get that big? Wouldn't stronger strands have a better fighting chance?
> 
> If I were you, I would get a good trim then dust sooner than you have been doing. Holding onto ends that are damaged will get you nowhere. Ask virtuenow, she had to sacrifice length for health and is now back to where she was. Healthy hair will gain length. Damaged hair, if not cut deliberately by you, will rip off on its own and leave more ruggedy ends. Why else do you think that those who never used to dust early saw progress when they started to do it sooner? There are some fine-haired unicorns that don't dust and have long hair, but usually, it's the coarse hairs that can get away with that. Fine hair splits so easily so prevention of the splits getting so big that breakage is apparent is a good idea.



thanks à lot! im afraid of stylists so i might ask hubby to trim tonight (  pray it goes well). hé did my bc anyway lol.


then after that i will dust every 8 weeks. it seems à lot when we say 8 weeks ,but with your explaination, yeah its normal.

i hope this will help me.

thanks a lot for all this advice.  ;-)


----------



## Nonie (Apr 7, 2013)

[USER=374645]JosieLynn[/USER];18201389 said:
			
		

> cynd
> 
> Well I get knots but they're not to the point where i need to cut them out, I just notice that when I am detangling the hair will get caught around itself alot and usually i just single it out and rub the knot out with some oil. And I do everything in sections because when I first BC my hair was too short to curl on itself but as it got longer I used to be SSK/split central so now I wash in twists or braids, airdry in braids, everything! lol I don't have SSK and split ends anymore but it still is just so tangly and I just did a cut in december! I think i might have to start detangling with my denman brush again....well i'd have to buy a new one because my family destroyed mine



Do you do very dilute ACV rinses?

How does your hair still tangle when you wash in braids? Don't you undo them and comb throughout your wash? If not then that is another reason your hair tangles. Shed hair stays caught up in your mane. In the last 12+ years, I have only had tangles in my hair ONCE. I say 12+ because in 2001 is when I started to learn about my hair. And that was because I went to bed without braiding my hair. I once shared how I was in braids in a thread by that name. A few people who tried it were surprised at the difference it made to their hair.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 7, 2013)

Nonie said:


> What do you mean cutting is not the solution? What is the alternative? Waiting for your hair to break off? The solution is cutting off a lot now, then dusting sooner than you have been doing so you never get to where you are now.



oh, i am gonna trim tonight. 

but maybe not back to sl (thats à lot to me,oh my)

maybe just à bit above apl?  im not sûre how much actually.

this is kinda scary.


----------



## Carmelella (Apr 7, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:
			
		

> oh, i am gonna trim tonight.
> 
> but maybe not back to sl (thats à lot to me,oh my)
> 
> ...



Don't get too excited with the new prophecy and go chopping all of your hair off now, lol.  I think you said ur below BSL,.. So chopping to above APL sounds like a lot.  If ur hair had 4-5inches? Of chewed up hair I think it would be obvious and you wouldn't even be questioning it.  Maybe chop 2 inches, rock it for a week to see if the ends feel better, r more manageable ect. If they still look shabby then go for more. 

I'm not afraid of the scissor and I go in and cut when needed,.. Just sayin don't be too hasty.


----------



## g.lo (Apr 7, 2013)

Another fine hair lady here!! thanks OP for this thread! Haven't read all pages yet but will be back with my details.
Anyone can recommend a good moisturiser that is light and won't weight my hair down.
I have type 4a with some 3c and I find it hard to use moisturiser.
something liquid or like a runny lotion.
thanks


----------



## Nonie (Apr 7, 2013)

[USER=51317]g.lo[/USER];18201795 said:
			
		

> Another fine hair lady here!! thanks OP for this thread! Haven't read all pages yet but will be back with my details.
> Anyone can recommend a good moisturiser that is light and won't weight my hair down.
> I have type 4a with some 3c and I find it hard to use moisturiser.
> something liquid or like a runny lotion.
> thanks



S Curl No-Drip Curl Activator perhaps? But only if you don't mind shrinkage.


----------



## g.lo (Apr 7, 2013)

Nonie said:


> S Curl No-Drip Curl Activator perhaps? But only if you don't mind shrinkage.



My hair hates glycerin with passion, that what stopping me from trying S-curl!


----------



## Bublin (Apr 7, 2013)

I made a daily spritz and love it.  Leaves my hair feeling silky.
Plain ole water and then sealing was making my hair crunchy.

Nettle tea
teaspoon of avocado oil
tea tree and rosemary eo
teaspoon of SAA powder


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 7, 2013)

Aint nothin like a good 'ole nettle spritz  Bublin.

Nettle, oolong, and burdock spritzes with her favorite oils has completely replaced leave-ins. I realized she NEVER liked them probably because of higher porosity issues--over softening causing more breakage. I'd love to try SAA (silk amino acids?). Are you ordering yours online?


----------



## cutenss (Apr 7, 2013)

I need to live in this thread.  Fine haired natural here.  I just cut about 4" of hair off.  My ends were split. I may not have needed to trim so much, but oh well.   It always looks better afterwards.  I went from MBL, back to BSB.  I think I am going to start trimming more.  Instead of every six months, trim, every three.  That way I will take off less.  But removing 4" didn't bother me.  It was necessary.  

I am thinking that I also need to straighten more.  IDK.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 7, 2013)

Bublin said:


> I made a daily spritz and love it.  Leaves my hair feeling silky.
> Plain ole water and then sealing was making my hair crunchy.
> 
> Nettle tea
> ...



Im gonna try this recipe for myself but esp for my DD. She has Senegalese Twists now and trying to transition to natural. This would be a good balance of strength and moisture!

DarkJoy
RE SSA powder:  I saw the hydrolyzed silk powder for the best price on 
www.tkbtrading.com

I will order this next week cus I dont have that many products w/that ingredient and my hair really loves it

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## freckledface (Apr 7, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> oh. no matter what these split ends will keep appearing then. :-(
> 
> oh right so cutting is not the solution .
> 
> ...




I meant don't cut it so short  (sl- apl) unless your ends are just a big mess.  I do dust regularly. noine is the split end / dusting queen reading her post is why I don't trip TOO much anymore. Since I've been dusting every 6-8 week's my hair has grown a lot. Tracyee from kiss (kissseventyseven on youtube) has a video on how she dust that I now use.


Eta: I felt like dusting every 6-8 week's was a lot. Times flies so it felt like I was always cutting but when I relaxed and flat ironed I'm finally at bsl (feels crazy sayin that lol.) I didn't even need a trim.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 7, 2013)

I've noticed that my hair thrives when I don't manipulate it as much, so I only moisturize on wash days (twice a week). I recently discovered a method called LOLCB, or Liquid-Oil-Leave in-Cream-Butter. Using products in this order keeps my super-duper-dry-crispy 4ab hair moisturized for days on end, so I don't have to take it down in between wash days to moisturize.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 7, 2013)

Carmelella said:


> Don't get too excited with the new prophecy and go chopping all of your hair off now, lol.  I think you said ur below BSL,.. So chopping to above APL sounds like a lot.  If ur hair had 4-5inches? Of chewed up hair I think it would be obvious and you wouldn't even be questioning it.  Maybe chop 2 inches, rock it for a week to see if the ends feel better, r more manageable ect. If they still look shabby then go for more.
> 
> I'm not afraid of the scissor and I go in and cut when needed,.. Just sayin don't be too hasty.



yeah you're right.

i'll explain ecactly what i want to hubby. make sure he gets it (even drawing on paper might help   then give him the scissors.

hopefully retention will go better.
ill strart dusting every 8 weeks like Nonie said instead of 10-12 weeks


----------



## Bublin (Apr 7, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Aint nothin like a good 'ole nettle spritz  Bublin.
> 
> Nettle, oolong, and burdock spritzes with her favorite oils has completely replaced leave-ins. I realized she NEVER liked them probably because of higher porosity issues--over softening causing more breakage. I'd love to try SAA (silk amino acids?). Are you ordering yours online?



DarkJoy I get mine from a UK company but I think you guys in the US buy from lotioncrafters.

My hair is actually Lo Po.

I'm scared to replace my It's a 10 Leave-In!  Maybe i'll try it on one braid after washing.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2013)

cutenss said:


> I need to live in this thread. Fine haired natural here. I just cut about 4" of hair off. My ends were split. I may not have needed to trim so much, but oh well. It always looks better afterwards. I went from MBL, back to BSB. *I think I am going to start trimming more. Instead of every six months, trim, every three. That way I will take off less.* But removing 4" didn't bother me. It was necessary.
> 
> I am thinking that I also need to straighten more. IDK.


 

ITA cutenss, I was trimming once every 5-6 months as well and realized that I have too many splits going this long without a trim so now I will go back to once every 3-4 months trimming, especially since I cowash my hair daily. My hair really does look a lot better after it's trimmed.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you mshoneyfly! Gonna add this to my teas...

Please report back on how the spray works for your DD. I do my best to not oversell them but they work, especially for long-term PS.  

PSing can cause so much dryness and damage to fine  haireds--and the glycerin-heavy braid and weave sprays are TERRIBLE and more  damage causing with all that buildup and dryness. My hair was a soft little cloud and  so moisturized with ZERO  buildup--you know, all that nasty gunk at the scalp and sticky hair from  commercial braid sprays? None of that!

I had crochet braids all through late fall and winter. Boy oh boy did I retain with the tea spray! Also sealing the braids with butter every day or ever 2 days helped. Quickly progressing out from my lil TWA (BC'd in July). Retained every inch excepting the regular dusting schedule.

Only prob was it got TOO soft, which caused issues along the parts in a couple areas. So SAA just might be the ticket to get me back in crochets!  

Good luck to you and your DD!


mshoneyfly said:


> Im gonna try this recipe for myself but esp for my DD. She has Senegalese Twists now and trying to transition to natural. This would be a good balance of strength and moisture!
> 
> @DarkJoy
> RE SSA powder:  I saw the hydrolyzed silk powder for the best price on
> ...


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 7, 2013)

Bublin said:


> @DarkJoy I get mine from a UK company but I think you guys in the US buy from lotioncrafters.
> 
> My hair is actually Lo Po.
> 
> I'm scared to replace my It's a 10 Leave-In!  Maybe i'll try it on one braid after washing.


Ohhhh Bublin. I am Hi Po (I think). I seem to get too moisturized or too proteiny very quickly. sometimes within a single wash.  ugh! I can see how you'd need to leave heavy moisture on the daily.

Thanks for the SAA info. I was gonna wait to make another hair purchase, but dont think I can with this one. I wanna get back into long-term PSing. This should help keep her strong.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2013)

Bublin said:


> @DarkJoy I get mine from a UK company but I think you guys in the US buy from lotioncrafters.
> 
> My hair is actually Lo Po.
> 
> I'm scared to replace my* It's a 10 Leave-In*! Maybe i'll try it on one braid after washing.


 
I've been eyeing the bolded for a while on sleekhair Bublin. How does your hair feel after using it and how well does it work for your hair?


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 7, 2013)

I am on a 8 week dust/trim cycle and its been working fabulously.
Before I would go 4-6 months between any scissor usage.

For retention, frequent end monitoring is a must w/ my fine strands.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Ohhhh @Bublin. I am Hi Po (I think). *I seem to get too moisturized or too proteiny very quickly. sometimes within a single wash.  ugh! I can see how you'd need to leave heavy moisture on the daily.*
> 
> Thanks for the SAA info. I was gonna wait to make another hair purchase, but dont think I can with this one. I wanna get back into long-term PSing. This should help keep her strong.


 The bolded happens to my hair too DarkJoy. I have to be very careful how long I leave a protein treatment on my hair. My hair definitely needs it on a weekly basis, but I simply cannot leave it on long at all - maybe 10-12 minutes with a little heat and that's about it. 

AO GPB and Keracare Intensive Restorative Masque protein conditioners seem to work the best at keeping my hair soft so I have to keep these in my protein conditioner rotation.

Now moisture on the other hand, my hair loves but again, I have to be very careful how much of it I use. I have watch my hair's reaction to products very closely at all times.


----------



## Bublin (Apr 7, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Ohhhh Bublin. I am Hi Po (I think). *I seem to get too moisturized or too proteiny very quickly. sometimes within a single wash*.  ugh! I can see how you'd need to leave heavy moisture on the daily.
> 
> Thanks for the SAA info. I was gonna wait to make another hair purchase, but dont think I can with this one. I wanna get back into long-term PSing. This should help keep her strong.



DarkJoy You've actually described my hair 
I say I'm Lo Po because it takes forever for my hair to actually get soaking wet, like I have to squeeze the water in and to air dry takes forever. Products also seem to sit on my strands and my hair quickly becomes too greasy but dry at the same time.  Not too sure butters suit me but now that I've blended my butters with water they seem to be more affective.  I had to ditch the Castor Oil as Moisture wasn't getting into hair after I used it on wash day.  I now use Avocado Oil which is soooo silky but penetrates the hair shaft, unlike Castor Oil.

The SAAs are amazing.  Leave the hair silky soft but strong.  I'm realising my hair needs stuff that is 'silky' to stop the strands from sticking together so the avocado, SAAs and cones are right up my street.  When I was relaxed I always always used a serum and my hair was happy.



Aggie said:


> I've been eyeing the bolded for a while on sleekhair Bublin. How does your hair feel after using it and how well does it work for your hair?



Aggie This actually has SAAs in the ingredient list, it also has one cone about 4th in the ingredient list.  I love it because my hair loves both of these - cones and SAAs.  
Combing is made easier and my hair is instantly softer after using it.  Of course I use more than the recommended 2 or 3 sprays for the whole head but the bottle lasts along time.  
Controls frizz.  
It's also a heat protectant so if I have to sit under a dryer for a while to dry my braids (I always airdry) there is no worry about heat damage.
Basically it does all the things it says it does!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2013)

Bublin said:


> @DarkJoy You've actually described my hair
> I say I'm Lo Po because it takes forever for my hair to actually get soaking wet, like I have to squeeze the water in and to air dry takes forever. Products also seem to sit on my strands and my hair quickly becomes too greasy but dry at the same time. Not too sure butters suit me but now that I've blended my butters with water they seem to be more affective. I had to ditch the Castor Oil as Moisture wasn't getting into hair after I used it on wash day. I now use Avocado Oil which is soooo silky but penetrates the hair shaft, unlike Castor Oil.
> 
> The SAAs are amazing. Leave the hair silky soft but strong. I'm realising my hair needs stuff that is 'silky' to stop the strands from sticking together so the avocado, SAAs and cones are right up my street. When I was relaxed I always always used a serum and my hair was happy.
> ...


 

Thank you so much Bublin for such a thorough review. I will add that one to my hair product list for sure.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 7, 2013)

virtuenow Hipped me to the Komaza Care Protein Strengthener. WHile I've only used it once, the difference was immediate. I should be using this at least 1x a month.


----------



## CaramelLites (Apr 7, 2013)

g.lo said:


> Another fine hair lady here!! thanks OP for this thread! Haven't read all pages yet but will be back with my details.
> Anyone can recommend a good moisturiser that is light and won't weight my hair down.
> I have type 4a with some 3c and I find it hard to use moisturiser.
> something liquid or like a runny lotion.
> thanks



Shea Moisture Curl Milk is perfect for my fine 4a/3c strands.


----------



## *~*Afrolicious*~* (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm MBL and if it touches my hair there is a 99.99% chance that it contains protein.  I wash 95% of the time with a protein conditioner/reconstructor or a hard protein.  My leave in is Giovanni's leave in with Neutral Protein Filler for more protein and a couple of drops of argan oil. I then spritz my hair with Andalou Naturals Style Spritz (3rd and 4th ingredient =protein ) I then seal with castor oil and put my hair in a protective style. Andalou Naturals becomes my daily spritz.

I have eczema and when the seasons change my skin flares up.  For the first time ever the skin around my hairline is flaring up so I have to do more washes so that means more protective styles. I hope my new SO doesn't mind


----------



## ajoke (Apr 8, 2013)

When I do twists or twist outs on dry stretched hair, they come out looking so full that I begin to doubt the fact that my hair is fine! I had medium sized twists that were so small for three weeks. After taking those out, I spritzed each section of hair with rosé water and applied coconut oil generously. I then did fat twists. I applied a mix of coconut and olive oil liberally and then did a twist out up do. I got compliments all round! I will admit my hair did look really nice. So ladies, is my hair fine or not?

ETA: pitchas!!!!


----------



## Nonie (Apr 8, 2013)

[USER=23171]ajoke[/USER];18205903 said:
			
		

> When I do twists or twist outs on dry stretched hair, they come out looking so full that I begin to doubt the fact that my hair is fine! I had medium sized twists that were so small for three weeks. After taking those out, I spritzed each section of hair with rosé water and applied coconut oil generously. I then did fat twists. I applied a mix of coconut and olive oil liberally and then did a twist out up do. I got complements all round! I will admit my hair did look really nice. So ladies, is my hair fine or not?
> 
> ETA: pitchas!!!!



Can you post the twists? The twistouts you posted were fluffy and someone with a lot of hair that is fine can get that look. Size of twists is more telling.


----------



## ajoke (Apr 8, 2013)

Nonie said:


> Can you post the twists? The twistouts you posted were fluffy and someone with a lot of hair that is fine can get that look. Size of twists is more telling.



I will see if I have any pictures of the medium sized twists on my phone. I think you are right, I do have a lot of hair, it just never ceases to amaze me how that volume of hair looks like nothing with twists on unstretched hair. But every time I do twists on stretched hair or blowdry my hair and twist it up, it looks wow.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm a fine hair natural checking in.  How do I know? Well, individually my strands are hard to see.  You know those shed or broken strands that end up in the sink.  When I have twists in my hair, they are very spacey and my hair is very light & wispy and is difficult to hold a curl when straightened.  The last thing which I absolutely hate is my hair is like a web and the strands stick together, drives me crazy!

At one point in my journey my hair was doing great! I was washing with a moisturizing shampoo and using a protein treatment with each wash, followed by a moisturizing deep conditioner.  I M & S and kept my hair in a protective style and never had to trim that much from my hair. Later I also started using henna & indigo.

Fast forward to now, my hair has become finer and is not making much progress.  The protein & the henna really helped with giving my strands strength.  I have to admit I have not been as diligent as I was in the past, so I'm going back to the above regimen, but I will also be adding a trimming schedule.


----------



## g.lo (Apr 8, 2013)

I hav a mix of fine and medium hair (although sometimes I pull a strand like a wire and wonder which head it came from)
I started my hhj mid jan 2011 with a EL/NL, and by april 2011 I was SL and by october I was APL (the longest my hair has been my whole life):
My reggie at that time was : once a month Henna and Hard protein, once a week a reconstructor  (aubrey or joico, prefer aubrey), a moisture DC under steamer! cowash mid week. Daily m&S and reglar trimming. My daily styling was twistout!
I used to have high density, bur since i suffered from a very severe postpartum(nov 2010) I lost lots of hair in the crown area and my density has suffered, some started growing back  not long ago.
last year I decided to try baggy method, overnight DC and that destroyed my fine strandserplexed, since february 2012 I have been cutting all my progress away, reached BSB in may, october 2012 I was about 1 inch from BSL/MBL (my bsl is actually Mbl). I decided to cut back to APL in january, to remove all the damage (mid shaft splits, holes,...).
Now I am back to my old regimen since it worked for me. 
Not easy to be a fine hair lady!


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Apr 8, 2013)

Okay so I dusted my hair. This is the first time that I've actually done this. Previously I was only doing the search and destroy method. I was seriously considering dusting on a regular schedule but changed my mind about it after researching and taking into account my own experiences with my hair.

I do have length goals and while being fine haired has its challenges, what I've been doing has gotten me to a healthy MBL in 3+ years so I am going to keep doing what I've been doing and only make the tweak of dusting once or twice per year.


----------



## almond eyes (Apr 8, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> I just wanted to piggyback on some of these great points you make @almond eyes
> *Relaxers*
> You are very correct in the (sometimes) inability to stretch relaxers with fine hair. I am natural now, but remember how weak the demarcation line was. Any type of manipulation from washing to just running my fingers through it would cause SEVERE breakage after the 3rd month mark. And I mean hands COVERED in hair. I would regain a little thickness by retouching around the 10week mark.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Dark Joy,

Yes, I am piggy backing on everything you are saying too about these methods. I am so glad this thread was started by coolista. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 8, 2013)

g.lo said:


> I hav a mix of fine and medium hair (although sometimes I pull a strand like a wire and wonder which head it came from)
> I started my hhj mid jan 2011 with a EL/NL, and by april 2011 I was SL and by october I was APL (the longest my hair has been my whole life):
> My reggie at that time was : once a month Henna and Hard protein, once a week a reconstructor  (aubrey or joico, prefer aubrey), a moisture DC under steamer! cowash mid week. Daily m&S and reglar trimming. My daily styling was twistout!
> I used to have high density, bur since i suffered from a very severe postpartum(nov 2010) I lost lots of hair in the crown area and my density has suffered, some started growing back  not long ago.
> ...



wow your retention is great!! im jealous.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 8, 2013)

i trimmed my hair last.night (hubby did it well and exaclty how i.wanted)

its funny how all of à sudden it makes my hair look thicker!! even thé ponytail.

my longest layers were touching bsl.  i cut my hair to apl.

i dont regret it!! my hair feels way better!


----------



## yodie (Apr 8, 2013)

I assumed wearing a half twist out in a chignon worked for my hair or maybe I forgot how damaging it was. UGH. I have mid stand splits again!!! Sometimes I hate my hair. It seems as if I never get it right. One mistake after another since 2006 - whether I go to the salon or do it myself. So, I have to start trimming again. 

I have noticed that my hair likes SAA. So, for now I'll stick to SAA and trim every 7 wks.


----------



## cutenss (Apr 8, 2013)

I decided to blow dry my hair after an overnight wash/DC session. I can blow dry my hair straight.  I am not going to flat iron.  I think my fine strands like a certain amount of heat, and being straight.  I think my strands are too fine to be in a constant curly state.


----------



## Bublin (Apr 8, 2013)

yodie said:


> I assumed wearing a half twist out in a chignon worked for my hair or maybe I forgot how damaging it was. UGH. I have mid stand splits again!!! *Sometimes I hate my hair. It seems as if I never get it right. One mistake after another *since 2006 - whether I go to the salon or do it myself. So, I have to start trimming again.
> 
> I have noticed that my hair likes SAA. So, for now I'll stick to SAA and trim every 7 wks.



I feel the same.  It feels like one mistake after another.  A product or technique works for a while then all of a sudden it doesn't - it's like the hair is sensitive .  Having fine strands takes alot of extra work and attention.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 8, 2013)

I also dusted last night. Always hate to see it go, but it gets easier because I notice the retention for 6 weeks after a dust is noticeably higher.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 8, 2013)

Bublin said:


> I feel the same.  It feels like one mistake after another.  A product or technique works for a while then all of a sudden it doesn't - it's like the hair is sensitive .  Having fine strands takes alot of extra work and attention.



I thought I was the only one that this happens too! I hate falling in love with a product or technique and literally like 4weeks later it doesn't work the same for my hair! Its frustrating.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 8, 2013)

yodie said:


> I assumed wearing a half twist out in a chignon worked for my hair or maybe I forgot how damaging it was. UGH. I have mid stand splits again!!! Sometimes I hate my hair. It seems as if I never get it right. One mistake after another since 2006 - whether I go to the salon or do it myself. So, I have to start trimming again.
> 
> I have noticed that my hair likes SAA. So, for now I'll stick to SAA and trim every 7 wks.



there goes another one. ( trimming/dusting religously).
yup this year im gonna try sticking to it


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 8, 2013)

cutenss said:


> I decided to blow dry my hair after an overnight wash/DC session. I can blow dry my hair straight.  I am not going to flat iron.  I think my fine strands like a certain amount of heat, and being straight.  I think my strands are too fine to be in a constant curly state.



same for me. whenever i wear mine in à curly state  : breakage ! 

i retained better when blow drying tension méthod after wash .
only bad thing is i was not dusting enough i guess. :-(


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 8, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> I also dusted last night. Always hate to see it go, but it gets easier because I notice the retention for 6 weeks after a dust is noticeably higher.



i really hope to see more retention as you do


----------



## Bublin (Apr 8, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I thought I was the only one that this happens too! I hate falling in love with a product or technique and literally like 4weeks later it doesn't work the same for my hair! Its frustrating.



And i've spent far too much money searching for the 'perfect' product!
After all these years I still don't have a moisturiser.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 8, 2013)

Hmm... instead of SAA, I found Silk Peptides. Smaller molecule it says and more penetrating...wondering about taking the risk...


----------



## Bublin (Apr 8, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Hmm... instead of SAA, I found Silk Peptides. Smaller molecule it says and more penetrating...wondering about taking the risk...



I ain't buying no more stuff!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 8, 2013)

Bublin said:


> I ain't buying no more stuff!!


 

This is my LAST purchase. And if it's a fantastic buy, I'll not tempt you with my rave reviews. 

BTW, I was wondering you said that  products sit on top and yet you can become overloaded quickly. I was wondering if you chelate/clarify often enough? Your water could be hard or perhaps just buildup as opposed to being LoPo Bublin


----------



## yodie (Apr 8, 2013)

When will I learn that curly styles = breakage for my fine strands. Maybe I need to post a sign in my bedroom or something. 
I'm getting a trim tomorrow. 

How often are you ladies blowdrying with tension method or some other form of blowdrying?

I'd love to wash my hair every week, but that blowdrying is a bit much, so I opt to wash every two weeks, but then I can't DC. 

Is blowdrying with a paddle brush bad or is it one of those questions where is it bad for my hair? I'm thinking that I'll wash my hair every 2 wks, blow dry with a paddle brush and just pin it up.


----------



## laylaaa (Apr 8, 2013)

I ♥ protein. Co-washed with a protein condish after gym today and my hair is loving me for it. In the last 2 weeks, I've done two applications of henna, three mild proteins and Aphogee 2 step...my hair spits in the face of protein sensitivity.


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 8, 2013)

Has anyone in this thread tried the biotene thicker hair line ?


----------



## Nonie (Apr 8, 2013)

[USER=343979]DarkJoy[/USER];18209559 said:
			
		

> I also dusted last night. Always hate to see it go, but it gets easier because I notice the retention for 6 weeks after a dust is noticeably higher.



I dusted today. Dusting is such a fun experience for me. All twist ends look beautifully blunt when I am done. I have 100+ twists in my hair, and I trimmed off a 1/4-1/2 inch and as I looked at how much hair I lost and thought of how people gasp at the thought of dusting every 2 months, I had to laugh  at the insignificance of the loss. This is what I sacrificed today 



I put all my twists in a pony and pulled out one at a time, slid my forefinger and thumb down the lower end of the twist till only a tiny amount was between my fingers, then snipped above my finger and thumb. 

So you see, ladies...regular dusting is such a small sacrifice to make.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 8, 2013)

yodie said:


> When will I learn that curly styles = breakage for my fine strands. Maybe I need to post a sign in my bedroom or something.
> I'm getting a trim tomorrow.
> 
> How often are you ladies blowdrying with tension method or some other form of blowdrying?
> ...



yodie, I think brushes of any kind are the debil. You have bristles staggered so say the first row goes between strands, the following row basically scrapes against the strands ripping at the cuticles. 

A ONE-row seamless fine-tooth comb is better and safer for your hair. 

Also have you tried stretching with braids instead of blowdrying?


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 8, 2013)

Brushes = BAD in my book


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 8, 2013)

I have you to thank for getting me off my no-dusting behind last summer Nonie! Many thanks!

And yes, that's pretty much what I snip every 6 weeks or so. Its way worse if it starts breaking on its own!

Your patience with all those twists is envious. I just pick out the 'fro and kinda wing it with the shears  It's....kinda uneven. LOL. I'll even it out once the crown is SL (EL now). Hard to cut a baby 'fro just barely out of the TWA phase. 




Nonie said:


> I dusted today. Dusting is such a fun experience for me. All twist ends look beautifully blunt when I am done. I have 100+ twists in my hair, and I trimmed off a 1/4-1/2 inch and as I looked at how much hair I lost and thought of how people gasp at the thought of dusting every 2 months, I had to laugh  at the insignificance of the loss. This is what I sacrificed today
> 
> View attachment 203841
> 
> ...


----------



## Nonie (Apr 8, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> I have you to thank for getting me off my no-dusting behind last summer Nonie! Many thanks!
> 
> And yes, that's pretty much what I snip every 6 weeks or so. Its way worse if it starts breaking on its own!
> 
> Your patience with all those twists is envious. I just pick out the 'fro and kinda wing it with the shears  It's....kinda uneven. LOL. I'll even it out once the crown is SL (EL now). Hard to cut a baby 'fro just barely out of the TWA phase.



DarkJoy, I put these twists in in 2009 and only ever undo one at a time to redo otherwise the rest of the time, I pretty much ignore my hair. I don't have to worry about tangles, the rain, hours of washing or styling. So my patience is not really something that gets tested. If you are referring to when I put them in, that was easy too. I rented movies and in a HIH disease-like playing in my hair I put them in. I finished them in that seating feeing more like I was relaxing not working since I love to feel my coils in my hand. But had I gotten tired, I coulda stopped and wore a hat until when I felt like twisting again. I keep my hair in Celie braids while twisting one secition. So even if I got tired, all my hair is safe in braids so no extra preparation needed if a pause is required. It is because I have little patience that I do everything to make sure my hair is the least of my worries. 

All you who deal with your hair on a daily basis are the ones with patience.


----------



## yodie (Apr 9, 2013)

Nonie said:


> yodie, I think brushes of any kind are the debil. You have bristles staggered so say the first row goes between strands, the following row basically scrapes against the strands ripping at the cuticles.
> 
> A ONE-row seamless fine-tooth comb is better and safer for your hair.
> 
> Also have you tried stretching with braids instead of blowdrying?



I've heard that blowdrying with a brush or a comb are both terrible. I've done the tension method. I don't love it, but maybe I need more practice. 

Funny you mention braids to stretch. Tonight I washed, conditioned, and left some of the conditioner in. I added castor oil, did about 10 flat twists going back, took it out and pinned my hair up. Surprisingly my hair felt great and I didn't even sit under the dryer. Pros of doing this was: My hair felt great, I could redo this style every five days, it's low manipulation. Cons: My hair is not that long, so the style doesn't look as becoming as I would like it to. This is still a 'curly' style, so I'm not sure how great my ends would turn with this. 

Another question for the fine strand ladies: Anyone have thin edges and nape? I've suffered from this since I got relaxers, but I noticed it's gotten worse the older I get. I keep it moisturized, but I'm wondering if something is going on with my follicles in these areas. I've tried castor oil, etc. I'm now doing more scalp massages for these areas. I need something tried and true to strengthen the follicle. Someone also suggested that I use Retina to open get rid of the dead skin on these areas.


----------



## Bublin (Apr 9, 2013)

DarkJoy
I shampoo with a sulphate once a week (only applied to my scalp and the run off cleanses the rest) so i don't think build up is an issur.
Infact i just purchased ors non sulphate poo in the new HiaRepair line.  I'll see how thay works


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 9, 2013)

yodie said:


> Another question for the fine strand ladies: Anyone have thin edges and nape?



My edges are thin. My nape is fragile.
I do not texlax either of them.
They have been chemical free since 2009 .

I M&S, then I use the liquid gold green magic pomade to keep my edges growing.
It also leaves my edges soft.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 9, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> Brushes = BAD in my book



I agree 100 percent.  I have 2 regular Denman brushes, 1 Denman Paddle brush, 1 vented brush, 1 natural boar bristle brush and a Jibere baby brush.  Of all these I use the baby brush on my edges when needed and the boar bristle brush on DD's edges when needed.  Those Denmans rip right thru our hair even when I'm being super gentle so I don't bother with them anymore.  I don't blow dry our hair either, I air dry then flat iron...hers I do once a year and no more than 5-6 times a year for my hair.  Even with all the thermal protectants, our fine hair just can't stand the heat like the ladies with all the layers of protection in their cuticles.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 9, 2013)

yodie said:


> When will I learn that curly styles = breakage for my fine strands. Maybe I need to post a sign in my bedroom or something.
> I'm getting a trim tomorrow.
> 
> How often are you ladies blowdrying with tension method or some other form of blowdrying?
> ...



i use the tension method with my hands if that's what you mean, and i do when i flat iron my hair, which isn't often, using medium and cool settings.  i detangle with my fingers and a wide toothed comb first to get rid of the tangles. i don't use any brushes of any kind to blow dry my hair.

last year in the summer, i was using the comb attachment and that was the worse thing ever!  it was pulling and ripping my hair out.  i was so mad i caused a lot of breakage at the crown.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 9, 2013)

yodie said:


> I've heard that blowdrying with a brush or a comb are both terrible. I've done the tension method. I don't love it, but maybe I need more practice.
> 
> Funny you mention braids to stretch. Tonight I washed, conditioned, and left some of the conditioner in. I added castor oil, did about 10 flat twists going back, took it out and pinned my hair up. Surprisingly my hair felt great and I didn't even sit under the dryer. Pros of doing this was: My hair felt great, I could redo this style every five days, it's low manipulation. Cons: My hair is not that long, so the style doesn't look as becoming as I would like it to. This is still a 'curly' style, so I'm not sure how great my ends would turn with this.
> 
> Another question for the fine strand ladies: Anyone have thin edges and nape? I've suffered from this since I got relaxers, but I noticed it's gotten worse the older I get. I keep it moisturized, but I'm wondering if something is going on with my follicles in these areas. I've tried castor oil, etc. I'm now doing more scalp massages for these areas. I need something tried and true to strengthen the follicle. Someone also suggested that I use Retina to open get rid of the dead skin on these areas.



my edges have always been fine and thin since the day i was born.  but i don't put any tension on them.  i wear a bun daily, but nothing is pulled back tight.  i don't have an issue with my nape.


----------



## temfash (Apr 9, 2013)

yodie

I have thin fine edges my nape is ok, I had my last relaxer in 1999. My edges have always been fine naturally but I think permanent damage was done by the relaxers, I only relaxed for about 4 years in total. I've tried every remedy going short of a hair transplant I know my edges are destined to be thin


----------



## g.lo (Apr 9, 2013)

dang you girls, I went on i bought some silk peptides!


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm back to messy buns as a protective style for my ends. I style every morning and moisturise at night.  Hoping for maximum retention this year.


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 9, 2013)

yodie 

I don't really have thin edges and nape. I did break my nape when I tried to self relax once though  so now I'm growing my nape back out. It's going well. Really the only part of my hair that suffers and gets thin are my ends...


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 9, 2013)

g.lo said:


> dang you girls, I went on i bought some silk peptides!


 Sheesh g.lo! You moved FAST! I'm still filling up my cart with other things . Shea, cocoa butter, mango, etc... might as well load up for all my mixtressed products (hair, skin, face) and save on shipping.

We should report back on the peptides and see how they're treating our fine strands! I'll order on Friday.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 9, 2013)

yodie, are you differentiating between low density or just thin edges from damage?

I have low density all around so I wouldn't say my edges are thin for *my* hair and genetics. I get this hair type from my dad's side. His mother had MBL beautiful silver hair when she passed in her 90s. It was also fine and low density as well as his...and now mine. 

However, they HAVE thinned on ocassion from tension damage and always return. Keep massaging, it DOES help.

Bublin, I just wonder how your hair can have it both ways?  IDK if you can overload quickly and yet have difficulty getting product in at any stage of hair care at the same time? Maybe a chelate to remove mineral deposit? Regular clarifying only removes products, not minerals. Just a thought. 

I bought Aubrey Organics Swimmer's Shampoo for DD because she's taking swim lessons. It is supposed to chelate AND clarify. Our water is really hard water here too so I will use it as well and report back. Hopefully it will be a decent compliment to the water filter I keep installed on the shower head.


----------



## Bublin (Apr 9, 2013)

DarkJoy I'm at a loss too.
I always use ORS Aloe because I have hard water so it's not for the lack of chelating.
I just think my hair needs a good daily moisturiser to be honest.  Looking back I have been using sealing type products so whatever my porosity is that isn't going to help.

I've just purchased ORS Olive Oil Girls Moistursing Lotion.  It feels very different from the regular green one and glycerin is much lower on the list.  Lets see how that works.

I need to look up the differences between Low and High Po again


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 9, 2013)

LOL Bublin--it is confusing. 

Aloe is supposed to chelate? I can't use it but just curious.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 9, 2013)

Can relaxed girls use these silk amino acids? They sound good but I'm not sure how to use them?


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 9, 2013)

Babygrowth said:
			
		

> Can relaxed girls use these silk amino acids? They sound good but I'm not sure how to use them?



Yup I use them especially the night before I relax. There's a whole thread on here on using them to protect previously relaxed hair.


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 9, 2013)

I got my seamless combs. No more seamed combs for me.


----------



## Jobwright (Apr 9, 2013)

DarkJoy and Bublin. I didn't know ORS aloe wash chelating. How can you tell?  What is the chelating ingredient?


----------



## Jobwright (Apr 9, 2013)

DarkJoy and Bublin  I just did a search and found this thread.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=529855

Not sure if this is how you link a thread but hopefully it works.


----------



## Bublin (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes ORS Creamy Aloe is Chelating (info from this forum and the link that Jobwright posted confirms this as it contains two of the ingredients).


----------



## Jewell (Apr 9, 2013)

Bublin  Ive been eyeing ORS Creamy Aloe for a LONG time, as I have a clarifying poo but not chelating +clarifying. It's a toss up between ORS, Nexxus Aloe Rid, and Redken Cream shampoo for me. Dk which I'll get...still researching. I installed my new shower filter today. I cant wait to wash tonight n feel the difference. Since moving here Ive had dry skin like a mf and its due to the ground water coming thru granite here in nc, where 85% of the water is hard. Mine was so soft in sc.

The filter removes chlorine/chloramines, VOCs, sulfur, iron, rust, sediment, etc and lasts a year. I should have gotten one long ago. Kinda slipped my mind. I got the filter mainly for health reasons. Inhaled chlorine gas from showers is a leading cause of bladder, colon, and other cancers, not to mention blood and lung issues. I dont need anything affecting my health unnecessarily. Gonna buy one for both my families. I wish more ppl knew about this danger. $24.95 a year is a small price for a filter that helps protect your health.  should help my fine strands and skin retain more moisture too.


----------



## Bublin (Apr 9, 2013)

I've never tried those other shampoos Jewell
The ORS one is easily available here in the UK.


----------



## Jobwright (Apr 9, 2013)

Is there a such thing a sulfate free chelating shampoo?


----------



## Jewell (Apr 9, 2013)

Bublin said:


> I've never tried those other shampoos Jewell
> The ORS one is easily available here in the UK.



Oh yeah, I forgot you were across the pond! I use products from all 3 lines, but the Nexxus sylver2 used to rave about. And her hair is gorge! The Redken is on ebay n amazon, and I saw it mentioned in a thread here last wk. You know us pj's be lookin and watching for another great product!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 9, 2013)

g.lo said:


> dang you girls, I went on i bought some silk peptides!



Did you buy the silk peptides online?  If so, whats the link?  I am planning to buy SAA next week but I want to check this out first.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jewell (Apr 9, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> Is there a such thing a sulfate free chelating shampoo?



Jobwright
I think the Aubrey Organics swimmers shampoo is, as most AO poos are, but I also think the Redken cream lather shampoo is sulfate free too. *think* nah dont quote me, lol. Check JASON naturals too. Lots of good  shampoos have sulfates, but I like both with and without, personally.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 9, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Sheesh g.lo! You moved FAST! I'm still filling up my cart with other things . Shea, cocoa butter, mango, etc... might as well load up for all my mixtressed products (hair, skin, face) and save on shipping.
> 
> We should report back on the peptides and see how they're treating our fine strands! I'll order on Friday.



I feel like I am becoming a bit of a mixologist myself  I love mixing my own dc's. I find that buying the ingredients on my own that make products work well for my hair is better and more economical. 

 What store are you shopping at?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 9, 2013)

Jewell said:


> Bublin  Ive been eyeing ORS Creamy Aloe for a LONG time, as I have a clarifying poo but not chelating +clarifying. It's a toss up between ORS, Nexxus Aloe Rid, and Redken Cream shampoo for me. Dk which I'll get...still researching. I installed my new shower filter today. I cant wait to wash tonight n feel the difference. Since moving here Ive had dry skin like a mf and its due to the ground water coming thru granite here in nc, where 85% of the water is hard. Mine was so soft in sc.
> 
> The filter removes chlorine/chloramines, VOCs, sulfur, iron, rust, sediment, etc and lasts a year. I should have gotten one long ago. Kinda slipped my mind. I got the filter mainly for health reasons. Inhaled chlorine gas from showers is a leading cause of bladder, colon, and other cancers, not to mention blood and lung issues. I dont need anything affecting my health unnecessarily. Gonna buy one for both my families. I wish more ppl knew about this danger. $24.95 a year is a small price for a filter that helps protect your health.  should help my fine strands and skin retain more moisture too.



If anyone has ever used ORS Olive Oil Relaxer, the neutralizing shampoo that comes in the box is the same formula in the large bottle of Creamy Aloe poo. If it neutralizes the relaxer then its a chelating poo. It removes the chemicals, calcium and other minerals left behind by the relaxer. These minerals are the same kind found in hard water.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Bublin (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes Yes Yes I'm definetly low porosity.  

This young lady described my hair to a T.  I was getting all excited because she gave such a thorough description and even the type of products her hair doesn't like, mine doesn't like either.
Even my seemingly over use of shampoo was spot on - us Lo Po's need a good shampoo to get rid of the build up.  I just need to start using a non sulphate one!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3t78UdOAfE
:


----------



## Lissa0821 (Apr 9, 2013)

I use ORS Creamy Aloe pretty faithfully as I have hard water.  I really like it because it seems to remove all my oils, leave ins and gel from the week without stripping hair.  I use it as my first wash followed by a moisturizing shampoo.  It just seems everything else just takes so much better in my hair when I do my first wash with ORS.


----------



## yodie (Apr 9, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> yodie, are you differentiating between low density or just thin edges from damage?
> 
> I have low density all around so I wouldn't say my edges are thin for *my* hair and genetics. I get this hair type from my dad's side. His mother had MBL beautiful silver hair when she passed in her 90s. It was also fine and low density as well as his...and now mine.
> 
> ...



I have fine, low density hair from my dad's side of the family. I look at people will full edges and just salivate, but I guess it's not in the cards for me. 

I can't just air dry and then expect to be able to do something with it, other than twist it up, but twisting compromises my ends. So, it's no blowdrying with a comb, brush, no blowdrying at all - Today is just one of those hair frustration days. 

I went to the salon today. Got a trim and my ends were more split than usual due to the twist out. I also need to find a dermatologist. I have some scalp issues such as eczema and who knows what else. No insurance, so I'll have to pay to visit the derm. I'm encouraged.


----------



## Soratachi (Apr 9, 2013)

The last 2 products are my current shampoo. The Naked is my regular SLS free shampoo and the ORS aloe is for monthly use.


----------



## Bublin (Apr 9, 2013)

I may try the Naked range again.  i can't remember which one I used before but it dried out my hair really badly, it felt stripped.  Generally their product range gets bad reviews.

Soratachi is that one moisturising?


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 9, 2013)

Jewell said:


> I think the Aubrey Organics swimmers shampoo is, as most AO poos are, but I also think the Redken cream lather shampoo is sulfate free too. *think* nah dont quote me, lol. Check JASON naturals too. Lots of good  shampoos have sulfates, but I like both with and without, personally.



oh yeah, i have this shampoo, i didnt even realize it chelated. makes sense as it's for swimmers.  duh sharifeh


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh dear. I need to check the AO Swimmers shampoo ingredients. It will be a sad day if it is using aloe to chelate. Aloe makes my hair break like nobodys business


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 9, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> @DarkJoy and @Bublin I just did a search and found this thread.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=529855
> 
> Not sure if this is how you link a thread but hopefully it works.


 You did it right Jobwright! Thanks for this.


----------



## Soratachi (Apr 9, 2013)

Bublin said:


> I may try the Naked range again.  i can't remember which one I used before but it dried out my hair really badly, it felt stripped.  Generally their product range gets bad reviews.
> 
> @Soratachi is that one moisturising?


Bublin 

To me the one I am using is not stripping and also I always pre-poo with coconut oil. 
You can always try the Faith in nature range that is available at health food stores.  

http://www.faithinnature.co.uk/Hair-Care/C/2


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 9, 2013)

Anyone else never get clumping action? I have to slather massive amount of product to get definition but when dry it looks scraggly and sad. erplexed 

Oddly, it clumped when I had major color damage but haven't had any definition since the BC last July. This unformed cottonball is my God-given texture but it would be nice to be able to make defined coils without excess goop.

Advice & Tips?




Soratachi said:


> To me the one I am using is not stripping and also I always pre-poo with coconut oil.


This is probably a good tip in general to alleviate shampoo stripping ! Thanks!


----------



## Nonie (Apr 9, 2013)

[USER=343979]DarkJoy[/USER];18217371 said:
			
		

> Anyone else never get clumping action? I have to slather massive amount of product to get definition but when dry it looks scraggly and sad. erplexed
> 
> Oddly, it clumped when I had major color damage but haven't had any definition since the BC last July. This unformed cottonball is my God-given texture but it would be nice to be able to make defined coils without excess goop.
> 
> ...



Clumping comes easily to people with big coils because the coils cup each other easily. So if you don't have 4A curls then the only way I know for getting uniform clumping is with shingling. This is why I personally think WNG on 4B hair looks like a HAM and unkempt.


----------



## Jewell (Apr 9, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> If anyone has ever used ORS Olive Oil Relaxer, the neutralizing shampoo that comes in the box is the same formula in the large bottle of Creamy Aloe poo. If it neutralizes the relaxer then its a chelating poo. It removes the chemicals, calcium and other minerals left behind by the relaxer. These minerals are the same kind found in hard water.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Wouldnt that be for no lye relaxers only? I use lye relaxers, so my neutralizing shampoo is not designed to chelate since lye relaxers dont contain calcium hydroxide. No lye relaxers are why too many Black women have severe dryness and breakage, from using box relaxers and getting calcium buildup. The one time a no lye relaxer was unknowingly applied to my hair, I could not for the life of me remedy the dryness associated with it. Thanks for the suggestion, I will try the ORS creamy aloe.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 9, 2013)

Jewell said:


> Wouldnt that be for no lye relaxers only? I use lye relaxers, so my neutralizing shampoo is not designed to chelate since lye relaxers dont contain calcium hydroxide. No lye relaxers are why too many Black women have severe dryness and breakage, from using box relaxers and getting calcium buildup. The one time a no lye relaxer was unknowingly applied to my hair, I could not for the life of me remedy the dryness associated with it. Thanks for the suggestion, I will try the ORS creamy aloe.



Oh yeah! I forgot about the lye formula. The threat of calcium buildup is why I chelate/clarify twice a month now. Even though I am texturized now I think a lye relaxer would leave too much texture for *me*. Just letting everyone know that the creamy aloe in the big bottle is the same one from the perm box. The same goes for the ORS Replenishing Conditioner.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Aggie (Apr 9, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> Is there a such thing a sulfate free chelating shampoo?


 

There are many out there and the ones that I have personally used are:

Elucence Clarifying Shampoo
Aubrey Organics Green Tea Shampoo
Enjoy sulfate-free Cleansing shampoo
Keracare 1st Lather Shampoo
Avalon Organics Rosemary Mint Shampoo (green and white bottle)

There are sulfate-free neutralizing shampoos out there as well and the 2 I have right now are:

Chi Brilliance Neutralizing Shampoo (orange bottle)
Elucence Acidifying Shampoo 

I'm sure there are many many more but these are the ones I have on hand. I have used up the Avalon Organics Rosemary Mint but I need to replenish that one - it smells divine plus it works!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Apr 9, 2013)

Jewell said:


> Wouldnt that be for no lye relaxers only? I use lye relaxers, so my neutralizing shampoo is not designed to chelate since lye relaxers dont contain calcium hydroxide. No lye relaxers are why too many Black women have severe dryness and breakage, from using box relaxers and getting calcium buildup. The one time a no lye relaxer was unknowingly applied to my hair, I could not for the life of me remedy the dryness associated with it. Thanks for the suggestion, I will try the ORS creamy aloe.



I use a lye relaxer and only recently have I added the ORS Creamy Aloe shampoo prior to the neutralizing conditioner that comes with the relaxer (Linange).  Not too sure if I will keep this step this weekend when I relax, but it didn't hurt when I did do it.  I chelate once every 3-4 weeks so I have no real need to do it after I relax unless it falls on a time that I am suppose to do it.   I like for my hair to be heavily oiled and conditioned (prepoo) before I chelate as my hair feels really stripped afterwards.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 10, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> DarkJoy and Bublin. I didn't know ORS aloe wash chelating. How can you tell?  What is the chelating ingredient?



i didnt know either! and i use it to clarify.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 10, 2013)

I didn't know ORS aloe wash chelating. How can you tell?  What is the chelating ingredient?

Jobwright

Depending on where it's located on the ingredient list EDTA is either a chelating agent or a preservative.   The closer to the end the more likely it's being used as a preservative.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm thinking the Aphogee 2 Min is a keeper. I tried it a couple days ago and my hair is still on my head! It does have amodimenthicone and cones usualy break my hairs. But so far--nothing! It feels stronger too and I hardly have any breaks with style manipulation. It doesn't appear to be drying out either

I will use the Aphogee 2x a month and the next full wash after, will use the Swimmers shampoo to keep the 'cone off. So that's 2x a month Aphogee and 2x a month Swimmers shampoo on alternating weeks. All other times will be cone-free co-washing and DCs which I do 3x a week.

Think I'm getting a regular fine-hair freindly reggi down! woohoo!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 10, 2013)

i use Mizani Butter Blends Chelating/neutralizing Shampoo.  i used it today.  my hair needed it!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 10, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> I'm thinking the Aphogee 2 Min is a keeper. I tried it a couple days ago and my hair is still on my head! It does have amodimenthicone and cones usualy break my hairs. But so far--nothing! It feels stronger too and I hardly have any breaks with style manipulation. It doesn't appear to be drying out either
> 
> I will use the Aphogee 2x a month and the next full wash after, will use the Swimmers shampoo to keep the 'cone off. So that's 2x a month Aphogee and 2x a month Swimmers shampoo on alternating weeks. All other times will be cone-free co-washing and DCs which I do 3x a week.
> 
> Think I'm getting a regular fine-hair freindly reggi down! woohoo!



apoghee 2 min is à staple for me. i love it


----------



## quirkydimples (Apr 10, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i use Mizani Butter Blends Chelating/neutralizing Shampoo.  i used it today.  my hair needed it!



I use this, too, once a month. I was using a garlic shampoo to help with shedding, but it's not helping, so my monthly shampoo will go back to being this. I cowash at least once a week, but usually two or three times.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 10, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> apoghee 2 min is à staple for me. i love it



i will be using this weekly.  i am really working on trying to make my hair stronger.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 10, 2013)

I used the ors creamy aloe poo last night. I followed with an amla cassia gloss. My hair feels strong, soft and moist after pooing, dcing and conditioning with shea moisture moisture retention, deep masque and restorative conditioner


----------



## ajargon02 (Apr 10, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Anyone else never get clumping action? I have to slather massive amount of product to get definition but when dry it looks scraggly and sad. erplexed
> 
> Oddly, it clumped when I had major color damage but haven't had any definition since the BC last July. This unformed cottonball is my God-given texture but it would be nice to be able to make defined coils without excess goop.
> 
> ...



The color probably loosened ur texture, thus the uniform clumping. Now one can't create waves/curls if ur hair doesn't naturally do it, BUT I so have a tip. 

If you twist w/ a oil based product like "let's jam" jelly & have ur twists in for a day or so, then, apply a gel like ic fantasia or any gel w/ strong hold, in a downward motion while your hair is still twisted. Let it dry completely. Untwist, step in the shower & let the water lightly wet/rinse ur hair. Once ur out of the shower, either use a t shirt, paper towel or microfiber towel & gently scrunch till the water stops dripping. 
When ur hair dries, you may have some nice definition & curl uniformity. That's what I did to get the look in my avatar. Now that my color is gone, & my hair is longer, as long as I wet my hair, it curls & waves & I jst set it w/ conditioner.

..........
Eta: if ur cuticle is closed, it will showcase your natural texture. Some use an acv mix or aloe juice, or cold water. As long as the product pH is on point btwn 4.5-5.5 it shld encourage the cuticle to close.


----------



## manter26 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm fine haired and high porosity, 4a, natural since 2009. I'm working on MBL right now and hoping for WL by December this year. I've read through a lot of the thread. I agree with lots of points already made...


low manipulation/ protective styles
keeping hair clean
weekly DC and very regular protein (my DCs are protein or collagen)
regular trims (every 4 months I take 1/8- 1/4" off)/ S&D splits and ssk's daily
NO permanent color. my hair does alright for a while then it's breakage city
finger detangling almost exclusively

I do wear my hair out in braid outs and wash and goes for stretches of time. There's no point to growing out hair, for me to never see it. I do long-term protective style, however, and my hair is always up at home. I also wash my hair loose. I simply cannot be bothered with taking braids or twists out and putting them in while in the shower. I just don't have time for that. I wash and condition loose. Once out of the shower, I then part off sections and finger detangle and put in braids (usually) it takes maybe 30-45 mins to style.

I want to start doing regular hot oil treatments. I see how shiny Alicia St. James hair is and I want to get to that without it being oily. My hair tends to be dull due to the porosity.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 11, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i will be using this weekly.  i am really working on trying to make my hair stronger.



it does help and it doesnt dry out my hair.  its à keeper for my hair.

i ve tried différent dc and.i.havent found the one for my hair.

i actually use apoghee 2 min for about 3 hours or overnight. its.the only thing giving me good results.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 11, 2013)

manter26 said:


> I'm fine haired and high porosity, 4a, natural since 2009. I'm working on MBL right now and hoping for WL by December this year. I've read through a lot of the thread. I agree with lots of points already made...
> 
> 
> [*]low manipulation/ protective styles
> ...



oh my. im so busy that every week wash can be hard for me. i wash every 10-14 days. 

work+kids+studying at home too. tired like hell .

i.didnt know that hot oil treatments make hair.shiny.


----------



## Bublin (Apr 11, 2013)

I can highly recommend the ORS HaiRepair Sulphate Free Shampoo.
It's very moisturising and got my hair and scalp very clean.

As I'm Low Porosity I have been heating up everything that I put on my hair and it's working, the moisture is being forced into the strands.  If I don't heat up the actual product I will sit under a hooded dryer ie after I apply my leave-in i'll sit under the dryer for 5 minutes so my cuticles can open up.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 11, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> it does help and it doesnt dry out my hair.  its à keeper for my hair.
> 
> i ve tried différent dc and.i.havent found the one for my hair.
> 
> i actually use apoghee 2 min for about 3 hours or overnight. its.the only thing giving me good results.



oh your hair loves protein! i leave it on for 5 mins in the shower.  i rinse it out and then i use a moisturizing deep conditioner for 15-30mins.  i try to get under the dryer with it.  i had a bad experience with Aphogee 2 step (fell asleep with it) and it gave me protein overload.  it took months to get my hair back in order.  so i don't mess around with any type of protein for a long length of time.


----------



## g.lo (Apr 11, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> I feel like I am becoming a bit of a mixologist myself  I love mixing my own dc's. I find that buying the ingredients on my own that make products work well for my hair is better and more economical.
> 
> What store are you shopping at?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I got mine from amazon!


----------



## g.lo (Apr 11, 2013)

I recently started hot oil treatment, and it really softens hair and make it shiny!


----------



## Hyacinthe (Apr 11, 2013)

I can attest to hot oil treatments giving hair that bling factor 
My hair used to be so very dull
Incorporating oil Prepoos before every wash has done miracles to my hair.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## laylaaa (Apr 11, 2013)

How do you ladies prepare your hot oil treatments? Is the oil actually hot? On dry or wet hair? Sooo confused!


On a side note, I'm getting seriously impatient with my henna schedule. It's made my hair so much thicker (as in almost twice as thick, no other real benefits whatsoever t) that I can't get enough of it and I'm only on my second application of Jamila. Currently undecided between doing a weekly henna or a gloss to tide me over... but glosses are for colou and I want conditioning!


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Apr 11, 2013)

This thread is just what I needed! I'm a fine, 4A, natural, and no idea what length I am and I am noticing some serious issues. My biggest problems are: I can't stick with a regimen, I get nasty SSK's, I like twists but lately they won't stay twisted and the shed hairs are knotting at the ends, retention has become a no factor and I don't use protein, AT ALL.

I like my twists, they got my from ear length to APL in about 2 years (or a little less), but lately, they have been not so good. I have been using the LOC method, which seems to be working like magic (I took my medium twists down and my hair felt pretty great) but I really need to add protein. Can anyone suggest some ways to add protein to my regimen? I want to start using a Keratin reconstructer, but I'd like one I can find on the ground. Also, I am going to start trying a hot oil prepoo treatment with coconut and EVOO, and see if it helps. I'm trying to get to BSL this year and waist is my ultimate goal.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 11, 2013)

I need to get into oil prepoos before washing... I stopped out of pure laziness...


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 11, 2013)

laylaaa said:


> How do you ladies prepare your hot oil treatments? Is the oil actually hot? On dry or wet hair? Sooo confused!
> 
> On a side note, I'm getting seriously impatient with my henna schedule. It's made my hair so much thicker (as in almost twice as thick, no other real benefits whatsoever t) that I can't get enough of it and I'm only on my second application of Jamila. Currently undecided between doing a weekly henna or a gloss to tide me over... but glosses are for colou and I want conditioning!



laylaaa
Have you tried the Mehendi henna or the Sukesh from hennasooq.com?  The sukesh was my first experience with ayurvedic powders. It was really awesome!  I got a nice bounce, body for days, shine, moisture and strength. I used as a gloss. 

I always mix my powders with a natural conditioner. I tried the mehendi once too. I liked this one too

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 11, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> oh your hair loves protein! i leave it on for 5 mins in the shower.  i rinse it out and then i use a moisturizing deep conditioner for 15-30mins.  i try to get under the dryer with it.  i had a bad experience with Aphogee 2 step (fell asleep with it) and it gave me protein overload.  it took months to get my hair back in order.  so i don't mess around with any type of protein for a long length of time.



wow you fell asleep with the strong apoghee 2 step . yeah indeed that must have been difficult to catch up.

i had left the 2 min on long but as à pre poo . if i do it after the shampoo for that long i bet my hair will suffer from protein overload.

im gonna wash ( tonight if not lazy) then use dpr+11


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 11, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> I used the ors creamy aloe poo last night. I followed with an amla cassia gloss. My hair feels strong, soft and moist after pooing, dcing and conditioning with shea moisture moisture retention, deep masque and restorative conditioner



sounds lovely all that.

im gonna use ors creamy aloe too tonight. if not lazy


----------



## laylaaa (Apr 11, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> laylaaa
> Have you tried the Mehendi henna or the Sukesh from hennasooq.com?  The sukesh was my first experience with ayurvedic powders. It was really awesome!  I got a nice bounce, body for days, shine, moisture and strength. I used as a gloss.
> 
> I always mix my powders with a natural conditioner. I tried the mehendi once too. I liked this one too
> ...




What exactly are ayurvedic powders? Are they cleansers, conditioners or..?  I hear about them often but it seems like such a complicated thing that I'm kinda put off about learning more...   Right now, I've got 3 x 100g of Jamila and 1 x 100g of Rajasthani henna in my stash but I definitely want to try other brands now that I know firsthand what my own do. Jamila - copper colour, thickening, no effect on strength or shine. Rajasthani - cherry black colour, thickening and strengthening but, again, no shine (via strand tests). 


What colour does Mehendi leave behind? Off to go check out hennasooq right now lol.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 11, 2013)

laylaaa said:


> What exactly are ayurvedic powders? Are they cleansers, conditioners or..?  I hear about them often but it seems like such a complicated thing that I'm kinda put off about learning more...   Right now, I've got 3 x 100g of Jamila and 1 x 100g of Rajasthani henna in my stash but I definitely want to try other brands now that I know firsthand what my own do. Jamila - copper colour, thickening, no effect on strength or shine. Rajasthani - cherry black colour, thickening and strengthening but, again, no shine (via strand tests).
> 
> What colour does Mehendi leave behind? Off to go check out hennasooq right now lol.



Hennasooq has a wealth of info that will get you educated...fast.  I added some hibiscus powder to the mehendi. It came out great with a dark burgundy color!!  You wont get much color with mehendi cus its henna mixed with other ayurvedic powders. I have jamilla but haven't used yet.

Here is a link to mehendi powder:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001T7APMG/ref=mw_dp_mpd?pd=1&qid=1365704800&sr=8-1

ETA:  Do you mix your powders with conditioner?  I always do 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 11, 2013)

itsjusthair88 said:


> This thread is just what I needed! I'm a fine, 4A, natural, and no idea what length I am and I am noticing some serious issues. My biggest problems are: I can't stick with a regimen, I get nasty SSK's, I like twists but lately they won't stay twisted and the shed hairs are knotting at the ends, retention has become a no factor and I don't use protein, AT ALL.
> 
> I like my twists, they got my from ear length to APL in about 2 years (or a little less), but lately, they have been not so good. I have been using the LOC method, which seems to be working like magic (I took my medium twists down and my hair felt pretty great) but I really need to add protein. Can anyone suggest some ways to add protein to my regimen? I want to start using a Keratin reconstructer, but I'd like one I can find on the ground. Also, I am going to start trying a hot oil prepoo treatment with coconut and EVOO, and see if it helps. I'm trying to get to BSL this year and waist is my ultimate goal.




start using Aphogee 2 min reconstructor and use that weekly.  that's what i am doing currently.  i wish i would have used some type of protein when i was natural.  i think the hot oil treatments will work too, but maybe do it after you cleanse your hair and before you deep condition.


----------



## laylaaa (Apr 11, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Hennasooq has a wealth of info that will get you educated...fast.  I added some hibiscus powder to the mehendi. It came out great with a dark burgundy color!!  You wont get much color with mehendi cus its henna mixed with other ayurvedic powders. I have jamilla but haven't used yet.
> 
> Here is a link to mehendi powder:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001T7APMG/ref=mw_dp_mpd?pd=1&qid=1365704800&sr=8-1
> ...




Ooh, hibiscus can affect the colour? I was thinking of adding organic cocoa to my henna but I might try this first since I have some laying around!


I had the best results mixing mine with chamomile but wasn't aware you could add condish. Wouldn't that make it more of a gloss? I have a bottle of Tresemme Naturals that I used to make a modified version of SnowyMoon's Moisture Treatment (LOVE THIS ISH!!!) to hydrate my hair afterwards but adding conditioner might just save me time. 



Thanks for the link!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 11, 2013)

laylaaa said:


> Ooh, hibiscus can affect the colour? I was thinking of adding organic cocoa to my henna but I might try this first since I have some laying around!
> 
> I had the best results mixing mine with chamomile but wasn't aware you could add condish. Wouldn't that make it more of a gloss? I have a bottle of Tresemme Naturals that I used to make a modified version of SnowyMoon's Moisture Treatment (LOVE THIS ISH!!!) to hydrate my hair afterwards but adding conditioner might just save me time.
> 
> Thanks for the link!



Yes, It is a gloss. My philosophy is to save time. You can still dc again after if you want. I know you said something about glosses being for color only but I mix everything in my powders including raw honey and oils. I try to use a conditioner with no cones or protein so I would use Tresemme Naturals too

Hibiscus darkens the henna nicely but the mehendi already has hibiscus. I just added more. I also have some cocoa powder but I haven't used it yet. I will prob use this on my daughter this summer.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 11, 2013)

I use Quantum Clarifying Shampoo-
It is a clarifying/chelating shampoo.

After using I follow with a mositurizing shampoo.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Apr 11, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> start using Aphogee 2 min reconstructor and use that weekly.  that's what i am doing currently.  i wish i would have used some type of protein when i was natural.  i think the hot oil treatments will work too, but maybe do it after you cleanse your hair and before you deep condition.



Thanks! I'll go and pick some up this week!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 11, 2013)

Bublin said:


> I can highly recommend the *ORS HaiRepair Sulphate Free Shampoo.*
> It's very moisturising and got my hair and scalp very clean.
> 
> As I'm Low Porosity I have been heating up everything that I put on my hair and it's working, the moisture is being forced into the strands. If I don't heat up the actual product I will sit under a hooded dryer ie after I apply my leave-in i'll sit under the dryer for 5 minutes so my cuticles can open up.


 
Oh my Bublin, I have not seen the bolded before. Thanks for sharing - I have to keep my eyes peeled for this one for sure. Plus like you, I  get the best deep treatments with heat as well whether it's a moisture or protein treatment.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 11, 2013)

I love Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor, but it has gotten so expensive here that I don't even bother to purchase it anymore. If I can find it at a really ggod price, I may get one but certainly not at $25 or $30 a bottle - hellllllllllllllllllllllllllllll NO!.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 11, 2013)

Nonie said:


> Clumping comes easily to people with big coils because the coils cup each other easily. So if you don't have 4A curls then the only way I know for getting uniform clumping is with shingling. This is why I personally think WNG on 4B hair looks like a HAM and unkempt.


Thank Nonie. That shingling is so not the business for this cotton ball I have. I saw Mahogany Curls vlog on it and immediately tried. No bueno. It KINDA works, but it DOES look HAM after it dried 


ajargon02 said:


> The color probably loosened ur texture, thus the uniform clumping. Now one can't create waves/curls if ur hair doesn't naturally do it, BUT I so have a tip......


Thanks ajargon02! I did some of this last night since it was cowash time anyway and was so excited..It was cute til it dried then my cotton ball returned . Almost, though! My curl pattern is so tight--some of the coils collapse in on each other like a smashed Slinky. The rest are tiny, like a coffee stirer, so this type of style will probably never work for me. This is what weaves are for, I guess


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 11, 2013)

laylaaa, Ayurvedic powders can be a blessing for fine and sensitive hair (like mine). My puff doesn't like much but she took to the powders very well. The sites for research you were given are excellent research to learn more about them. That's where I started.

Though many people make fancy concotions of their powders, I'm a minimalist. I simply make a paste with them using distilled water. My hair breaks real quick with something she doesn't like, so much so it can be a set-back and I learned this the hard way. So I don't do no mixing with conditioners or anything else.

It works just fine this way AND I feel I get the full benefits since it's not being mixed with anything. 

My recommendation is to start with a water only thin paste of whatever powder you want to try. Then you will know if your hair likes it or not. Next time if all goes well, mix with condish if you want and see how that works. Sometimes I wonder when people have bad reactions if its because the chemicals in the condish's react poorly with the molecular make-up of these powders and their hair.... anyhoo....It's up to you to learn the best methods of application for *your* hair. Just takes some experimentation.



laylaaa said:


> What exactly are ayurvedic powders? Are they cleansers, conditioners or..?  I hear about them often but it seems like such a complicated thing that I'm kinda put off about learning more...   Right now, I've got 3 x 100g of Jamila and 1 x 100g of Rajasthani henna in my stash but I definitely want to try other brands now that I know firsthand what my own do. Jamila - copper colour, thickening, no effect on strength or shine. Rajasthani - cherry black colour, thickening and strengthening but, again, no shine (via strand tests).
> 
> 
> What colour does Mehendi leave behind? Off to go check out hennasooq right now lol.


----------



## Creatividual (Apr 11, 2013)

ajargon02 said:


> Yup ita! These r things that I hv been doin 4 yrs! Also, I did learn the hard way that my hair doesnt like any chemical treatments, COLOR included! So as long as I stay away frm color, protective style & keep up on my protein/ moisture balance, I am much of the growth that I am getting. No "magical" vitamins,lotions/creams or rinses.
> In my opinion, good nutrition + good hair practices + PATIENCE = length & hair health goal attainment!



I have fine hair strands of medium density and I too learned that if I wanted longer lengths, coloring my hair that involves an lifting isn't an option. I colored some of my hair last summer and while I didn't experience excessive dryness and breakage, I definitely experienced dryness and breakage. Bleaching parts of my hair made it so fragile. I have the itch to color so bad this spring but I've made the executive decision that if I want to see between BSL and MBL by the end of this year, I must leave it alone.


----------



## Creatividual (Apr 12, 2013)

itsjusthair88 said:


> This thread is just what I needed! I'm a fine, 4A, natural, and no idea what length I am and I am noticing some serious issues. My biggest problems are: I can't stick with a regimen, I get nasty SSK's, I like twists but lately they won't stay twisted and the shed hairs are knotting at the ends, retention has become a no factor and I don't use protein, AT ALL.
> 
> I like my twists, they got my from ear length to APL in about 2 years (or a little less), but lately, they have been not so good. I have been using the LOC method, which seems to be working like magic (I took my medium twists down and my hair felt pretty great) but I really need to add protein. Can anyone suggest some ways to add protein to my regimen? I want to start using a Keratin reconstructer, but I'd like one I can find on the ground. Also, I am going to start trying a hot oil prepoo treatment with coconut and EVOO, and see if it helps. I'm trying to get to BSL this year and waist is my ultimate goal.



I have fine 4a natural hair and I really like Aubrey Organics GPB (or is it GBP? lol) conditioner. It's great for giving my hair a protein and moisture boost and it has decent enough slip for detangling. I've been using it for a few months and it's definitely a staple in my hair care line up now.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 12, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Thank @Nonie. That shingling is so not the business for this cotton ball I have. I saw Mahogany Curls vlog on it and immediately tried. No bueno. It KINDA works, but it DOES look HAM after it dried


 
@tkj25's shingle do didn't look bad @DarkJoy. 

During the process:




http://public.fotki.com/tkj25/2009-0...456.html#media

Done [ETA: looks like the following pics are among Fotki's missing pics; maybe tkj25 can upload a copy for you, if he has another]

http://public.fotki.com/tkj25/2009-0...466.html#media
http://public.fotki.com/tkj25/2009-0...473.html#media

Maybe you just need practice. Or you could go get Miss Jessie's to do it for you for the first time. oke:


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 13, 2013)

anyone ever tried this method of bunning?

seems easy and maybe there is less tension/pulling on the hairline.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0fhi__****&feature=youtube_gdata_player

**ok it doesnt work by clicking the link.***

on youtube the vidéo is called :  

76||how i do à bun with my natural hair


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 13, 2013)

laylaaa said:


> What exactly are ayurvedic powders? Are they cleansers, conditioners or..?  I hear about them often but it seems like such a complicated thing that I'm kinda put off about learning more...



laylaaa

Another great place to learn about ayurveda powders and practices is on hennaforhair.com.  

Some powders are cleansers, some are conditioners, some are used for growth and others for moisture.  That's how some ladies' mixtures get to be so complicated because a moisturizing powder may be necessary along with a cleanser in order to counter the drying effect.

If I do a paste, I only use hot water in my powder mix.  But back in 2010, I started mixing powders into my condish to make a cleanser and a conditioner.  I use those for my weekly wash and to cowash or cleanse in between, if I feel like it. Once every 3-4 months, before I use heat, I clarify my hair with Suave Daily Clarifying shampoo.

I saw the effects immediately.  I began in Jan/Feb 2010 and by June 2010, I saw an improvement in the thickness and health of my fine hair.  Here are my pix:

When I began using the powders regularly in Jan/Feb 2010-












By June 2010, it was noticeably thicker-












And then 9 months later in November 2010-












Just like everything else in this hair journey, it's only as difficult or as easy as you make it!   GL! 

*_jumps off ayurveda soapbox*_


----------



## remnant (Apr 13, 2013)

This is a 5 stars thread ladies
Thanks coolsista-paris.


----------



## laylaaa (Apr 13, 2013)

DarkJoy


DarkJoy said:


> laylaaa, Ayurvedic powders can be a blessing for fine and sensitive hair (like mine). My puff doesn't like much but she took to the powders very well. The sites for research you were given are excellent research to learn more about them. That's where I started.
> 
> Though many people make fancy concotions of their powders, I'm a minimalist. I simply make a paste with them using distilled water. My hair breaks real quick with something she doesn't like, so much so it can be a set-back and I learned this the hard way. So I don't do no mixing with conditioners or anything else.
> 
> ...




Are there any particular powders that you use? Not sure where to start. 



MzSwift



MzSwift said:


> laylaaa
> 
> Another great place to learn about ayurveda powders and practices is on hennaforhair.com.
> 
> ...




Beautiful hair with results to match!  Thanks


I think I might incorporate this into my regi actually. I already have a whole day dedicated to my hair as it is and I'm a total experiment junkie. Is it difficult to rinse out though? I can't imagine powders slipping out as easily as conditioner.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Apr 13, 2013)

Just wanted to chime in and say that I ordered the seamless combs from hotcombs.com. I ordered a thin one and a medium sized one. Today I detangled and did a rollerset, and I lost hardly any hair!!! Im so thrilled.. Im going to order a few more sizes and throw all my other combs away! Theyre pricey but so worth it.


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 13, 2013)

I





laylaaa said:


> @MzSwift
> 
> Beautiful hair with results to match!  Thanks
> 
> ...




My mixes aren't pastes so they're not hard to rinse out at all.  I started doing them so that I didn't have to spend all day on my hair.  I use them to wash and condition my hair in the shower during the week.

I mix a few tbsp of powders into an old condish container.  Fill it 1/3 with hot water.  Shake it up well.  Squirt in some oils and fill the rest with conditioner.  Shake well to mix. 

One mix has cleansing/moisturizing powders and the other mix has conditioning/moisturizing powders. I end up with a watery cleanser (my preference) and a thick, creamy conditioner. I use those mixes in place of a store bought shampoo or condish.  

Hope this makes sense.  And GL if you try it!


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 13, 2013)

MzSwift said:


> I
> 
> My mixes aren't pastes so they're not hard to rinse out at all.  I started doing them so that I didn't have to spend all day on my hair.  I use them to wash and condition my hair in the shower during the week.
> 
> ...



MzSwift what powders do you use?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 13, 2013)

laylaaa said:


> How do you ladies prepare your hot oil treatments? Is the oil actually hot? On dry or wet hair? Sooo confused!
> 
> On a side note, I'm getting seriously impatient with my henna schedule. It's made my hair so much thicker (as in almost twice as thick, no other real benefits whatsoever t) that I can't get enough of it and I'm only on my second application of Jamila. Currently undecided between doing a weekly henna or a gloss to tide me over... but glosses are for colou and I want conditioning!



laylaaa
I see in your siggy that you use some of the shea moisture products. They work well with the powders due to all the nat ingredients.  

I use a few tablespoons of the deep treatment masque and couple squirts of the restorative conditioner with the sukesh ayurvedic powder (first I mix the powder with hot water to make a paste). I also add 1 tablespoon of two diff oils and raw honey. I scoop it out like a relaxer but apply from scalp to ends in small sections on clean damp hair. I usually chelate with ORS creamy aloe poo before applying. 

I leave this powder mix on for an hour under a plastic cap and scull cap. I then rinse in the shower as much as possible. Then I cowash with a cheap conditioner like vo5 for several washes to help get out all the powder. It is a chore getting it rinsed completely out but it is well worth it.

With this mix I didn't need to follow up with conditioner at all but it can be done. 

Here is a link to the sukesh ayurvedic powder on hennasooq. I love this stuff. I have since used on my daughter's bsl hair and my sister's sl hair with great results!

http://www.hennasooq.com/sukesh-ayurveda/

Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 13, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> laylaaa
> I see in your siggy that you use some of the shea moisture products. They work well with the powders due to all the nat ingredients.
> 
> I use a few tablespoons of the deep treatment masque and couple squirts of the restorative conditioner with the sukesh ayurvedic powder (first I mix the powder with hot water to make a paste). I also add 1 tablespoon of two diff oils and raw honey. I scoop it out like a relaxer but apply from scalp to ends in small sections on clean damp hair. I usually chelate with ORS creamy aloe poo before applying.
> ...



I did a Sukesh paste from henna Sooq  prepoo today. I did soo many treatments today I really don't know if it did anything...however I did think I noticed thickness immediately after i rinsed it out.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 13, 2013)

MzSwift said:


> I
> 
> My mixes aren't pastes so they're not hard to rinse out at all.  I started doing them so that I didn't have to spend all day on my hair.  I use them to wash and condition my hair in the shower during the week.
> 
> ...





mshoneyfly said:


> laylaaa
> I see in your siggy that you use some of the shea moisture products. They work well with the powders due to all the nat ingredients.
> 
> I use a few tablespoons of the deep treatment masque and couple squirts of the restorative conditioner with the sukesh ayurvedic powder (first I mix the powder with hot water to make a paste). I also add 1 tablespoon of two diff oils and raw honey. I scoop it out like a relaxer but apply from scalp to ends in small sections on clean damp hair. I usually chelate with ORS creamy aloe poo before applying.
> ...



Thank you ladies for these mixes! Seems soo much simpler now! I'm off to do some more research. Sukesh Ayurveda reminds of Nupur Henna but without the color! I'm super extra glad you posted that link!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 13, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I did a Sukesh paste from henna Sooq  prepoo today. I did soo many treatments today I really don't know if it did anything...however I did think I noticed thickness immediately after i rinsed it out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



awesome!!  Keep it up!  I had to find what works best for me and you will too 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DaPPeR (Apr 13, 2013)

hmmmm if this thread is not on time...I just recently discovered that im in fact a fine haired natural. I needed this thread. Thank you OP!


----------



## FlyyBohemian (Apr 14, 2013)

For all the fine haired women, I have a remedy. I now have thick hair because of it. I only wash my hair with Dr. Bronners peppermint castille soap and my conditioner is Aussie moist. My pre-poo mix is palm oil, Haitian castor oil, and olive oil. It makes my hair and skin so soft. I also take Priteva vitamins every day. It really helps. I only oil my hair with my mix, spray my hair with talliah Waajid mystifier and I make sure my hair is exposed to moisture everyday. I experiment with other products but that's my main regimen. Your hair will thicken after a while. Also I stopped weaving so much.


----------



## JBunnie (Apr 14, 2013)

JulietWhiskey, I have no idea. And I keep saying I'm gong to call them but then I get caught up with everything else I have to do. I have to make that call this week


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 14, 2013)

MzSwift said:


> laylaaa
> 
> Another great place to learn about ayurveda powders and practices is on hennaforhair.com.
> 
> ...



im gonna look into this. i.only have amla powder and henna.

i like making things simple.so mixing powders...heat with conditionner is what i will do.
which ones help with thickness and moisture? 

also, do you put the powders...heat directly in the conditionner,or do you do it in à bowl only when you are gonna use it?
do you put à lot of the powder in the condit?

your hair doesnt look fine. lucky

ETA : ive just realized the answers to my questions are in your previous posts . thanks ;-)


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 14, 2013)

remnant said:


> This is a 5 stars thread ladies
> Thanks coolsista-paris.



lets now all try to keep it alive 

 there is lots of information in here.

thanks to all of you!!!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 14, 2013)

@laylaaa, I admittedly took a break through the winter from these because I heavy seal my ends and was worried it wouldn't take off petroleum products. My winter regi is totally different and focuses more on an adapted CG method with some tweaks (petro is the only thing that keeps my ends on in winter!). I will be getting back into the ayurvedic reggi  when there's more moisture in the air here.

Powders I use:
-shikakai for cleansing
-amla for conditioning
-neem for antibacterial/antifungal scalp control
-tulsi flake control but I havent tried it yet
-henna for cleansing, conditioning, curl pattern loosening, color

I have also found that all these powders loosen my curl pattern to some degree. This is good because mine is wound up tight and difficult to comb. I mean WAS. Now it's not so bad.

@MzSwift has had some excellent results! Love the before and after.

I believe I'm experiencing similar. I've noticed the hairs left from my BC (about 1" left on the ends as I dust regularly) is a lot thinner than the ng. They really are amazing!

My only advice is to try powders one at time to see how your hair and skin react. If one doesnt work, move on to the next. Also, I suggest making them thin like MzSwift suggests. It's easier to rinse out of our fine hairs. Pastes and 20min rinsing is not the business! erplexed


laylaaa said:


> @DarkJoy
> 
> 
> Are there any particular powders that you use? Not sure where to start.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello ladies! I wanted to do a Henna treatment this weekend, but I ended up vending at an event and having a ton of work (still) due, so I just left my hair alone. I am still in the African Threaded "twists" and a few of them have come out, so I was able to feel my hair and it felt GREAT! I used a keratin reconstruter (don't know the brand name) after I shampooed and I also did a hot oil prepoo. Instead of a moisturizing DC, I used SM Deep Repair Masque and EVCO as leave-ins and went about my way.

I am loving the way my hair feels and it I've gotten more than a few "thick" and "healthy" compliments. I want to buy Nexxus Emergencee, but between the price and the fact that I am moving in less than 2 months, I don't think it's a good idea. We'll see!


----------



## lovelycurls (Apr 14, 2013)

Did my first henna treatment yesterday and all I can say is OMG!!!.....hair feels so lush, thick, soft and curls were popping. Am so sold!!!. My mix was very simple. 
Bought henna powder from sally's, reshma natural highlights. I used, 
1 pack of henna plus the oil that came with pack
1tbs of amla powder
Freshly squeezed lemon juice
Honey
Mixed and left overnight for release
Applied onto dirty hair, covered hair with two plastic caps for like 4hrs
Rinse off, shampoo hair with CON argan oil shampoo and bobeam cocoa and rhausoul clay bar soap.
Deep conditioned with body heat for 1hr: tressemme natural nourishing moisture,  hairveda moist pro, yes to blueberries healthy repair conditioner, grapeseed oil, sesame oil
Final rinse with : hibiscus flowers, lavender,  roobios, and fennel powder. 
The whole process was a huge success, definitely adding henna treatment to my regime Now!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah, I really  this thread myself. 

This morning I washed my hair with Chi Deep Brilliance Neutralizing shampoo (I just wanted to try it) and I am so glad I did. It is sulfate-free and left my hair extremely soft and not stripped-feeling like most sulfate-free shampoos I have used, even after 2 washes with it. 

I DCed with Affirm Positive Link Conditioner and even though it says it's for medium to coarse hair, I used it anyway and surpringly, I loved it. It is a thicker form of Keracare 5 in 1 Reconstructor in my opinion. I followed it up with Design Essentials Stimulations Moisturizing conditioner. 

My hair is quite happy right now because the breakage has finally slowed down. It has a bit of a nice shine as well. I do need some more TW Protective Mist Bodifier though. It really leaves my hair soft and manageable.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2013)

In addition, I really need to use up my henna, indigo and ayurveda powders. I get so lazy with it and don't care for the mess either, but I have to admit, they really work....and they work well!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 14, 2013)

A lot of you ladies are using henna. I wish I knew where to get great henna from for my hair. Where are yall getting your henna?


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 14, 2013)

I am sitting with a henna gloss in my hair right now. Will probably leave it in overnight... my scalp is tingly and warm I'm loving this already. I hope my results are amazing...


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 14, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I am sitting with a henna gloss in my hair right now. Will probably leave it in overnight... my scalp is tingly and warm I'm loving this already. I hope my results are amazing...



Isn't it such a comforting feeling??  Sometimes I take a nap or sleep overnight with a towel on my pillow; esp with the 4 hour henna wait!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 14, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Isn't it such a comforting feeling??  Sometimes I take a nap or sleep overnight with a towel on my pillow; esp with the 4 hour henna wait!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Girl, I was so surprised! I thought I was trippin'! I'm loving it tho!


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 14, 2013)

I messed up this week. I didn't detangle my hair each time I cowashed/DC and boy did I pay for it today. Finger detangling doesn't work for me either... but those seamless combs are amazing.


----------



## almond eyes (Apr 15, 2013)

Finger detangling has a specific method that most women do not understand. I do a combination of finger detangling and combing. And when my hair is soaking wet, I pull the strands apart rather than comb through my hair with a comb or fingers. 

About product, I realised after accidental experimentation last month that my hair likes mild proteins and reconstructors for washing my hair and it doesn't like most leave ins which contains proteins like glycerin and aloe vera which dry my strands out quick. I found out that what has been working for me is immediately braiding my hair up after washing and then using a smidgen of moroccan oil to keep my braids moist when I unravel and braid them up again. I like how my hair looks unravelled when I braid it up without product after washing. But I always braided my hair up at night.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 15, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> A lot of you ladies are using henna. I wish I knew where to get great henna from for my hair. Where are yall getting your henna?



HairPleezeGrow Henna Sooq has excellent products and impeccable customer service.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 15, 2013)

The best henna I have ever purchased was from hennasooq.

These days I opt for cassia though since its less of a mess +I can avoid the dye release altogether.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 15, 2013)

Sooo what should I get if I'm trying to cover grays? I have dark brown hair with patch in the front middle that was dyed a honey blonde color back in October I think. I haven't colored my hair since so I have major grays. I was thinking about just letting the gray be but I'm too young for my gray (I've been graying since a teen). Also I want the benefits that henna has to offer. Is it safe to use for my girls as well? Has it affected anyone's hair I.e.- curl pattern,  dramatic color,  protein overload, etc? TIA I did do a search last night but not any answers on what I was looking for.


----------



## Carrie A (Apr 15, 2013)

The biggest problem i'm having with the additional length is detangling.  My hair is like a cottony spider web.  Right now I keep in in plaits and put the plats in a bun.  But I still need to detanfle more often because the roots of the plats will matte up.


----------



## Carrie A (Apr 15, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> A lot of you ladies are using henna. I wish I knew where to get great henna from for my hair. Where are yall getting your henna?


 
I ordered Jamilla Henna from the website http://www.hennaforhair.com/.  Many ladies go to the area Indian grocer.  The website also gives info about coloring hair with henna/indigo.  I've never tried it but many here have.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 15, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow that site is awesome! And they have mixes for african american hair that I hear are awesome (henna and indigo) I know IDareT'sHair only gets her henna from mehendi.com I think they are all intertwined! If not you can't go wrong with hennasooq or mehendi.com


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 15, 2013)

My henna last night was awesome. I was afraid of all the waiting and extra mixing so I bought a premade henna gloss bar from Njoi Creations on etsy. It has awesome ingredients like honey, shea, brahmi, and amla. All I added was tea and conditioner. My hair feels thicker, soft, and strong and I noticed less shedding today. My hair color is a reddish brown but now it has a brighter tint to it and I like it! I'm in for life.


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 15, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> My henna last night was awesome. I was afraid of all the waiting and extra mixing so I bought a premade henna gloss bar from Njoi Creations on etsy. It has awesome ingredients like honey, shea, brahmi, and amla. All I added was tea and conditioner. My hair feels thicker, soft, and strong and I noticed less shedding today. My hair color is a reddish brown but now it has a brighter tint to it and I like it! I'm in for life.



The mixing is quite easy, don't let that daunt you from trying  I mix with very hot water and a splash of something acidic. I let it sit for about 30  min then add a Cooke squirts of honey and an essential oil to cut the smell and help me relax right now I'm crushing on patchouli. That's it. I found for me the simpler the mix the easier to remove and the better the dye intake since I have a patch of  greys right in the front.


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 15, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Sooo what should I get if I'm trying to cover grays? I have dark brown hair with patch in the front middle that was dyed a honey blonde color back in October I think. I haven't colored my hair since so I have major grays. I was thinking about just letting the gray be but I'm too young for my gray (I've been graying since a teen). Also I want the benefits that henna has to offer. Is it safe to use for my girls as well? Has it affected anyone's hair I.e.- curl pattern,  dramatic color,  protein overload, etc? TIA I did do a search last night but not any answers on what I was looking for.



You and I are in the same boat with hair color and the early greys.  I have been using henna for a while and my greys show red. The first day or so it's an orangey red but after it oxidizes its just red. If you don't like that you could use cassia to turn your greys a light blonde and the existing blonde hair will stay blonde. Or you could use indigo with your henna or katam to darken the greys. Hennaforhair is a great website as other poaters have mentioned. Hth


----------



## quirkydimples (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm in the APL challenge and trying to figure out if I've arrived, but I think I may cut it. My ends look thin to me, but I can't tell if its just because I have low layers I'm growing, coupled with having fine hair or what. I think I may just take the plunge and hack off two inches. What do you think? 

BTW I just relaxed Sunday.


----------



## g.lo (Apr 15, 2013)

I am back to cowash every 2 days and just wear my hair in 2 pigtails or a bun.
I bought some komaza califa spray and leave in and the vitamin reign! love it so far, moisturise my hair and doesn't weight it!
Bublin, @ Darkjoy how do you use the silk petide, what is the ratio, i just received mine.

thanks


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 15, 2013)

quirkydimples said:


> I'm in the APL challenge and trying to figure out if I've arrived, but I think I may cut it. My ends look thin to me, but I can't tell if its just because I have low layers I'm growing, coupled with having fine hair or what. I think I may just take the plunge and hack off two inches. What do you think?
> 
> BTW I just relaxed Sunday.



I would inspect your ends. If they are without splits, why trim?  Just my 2 cents


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 15, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> You and I are in the same boat with hair color and the early greys.  I have been using henna for a while and my greys show red. The first day or so it's an orangey red but after it oxidizes its just red. If you don't like that you could use cassia to turn your greys a light blonde and the existing blonde hair will stay blonde. Or you could use indigo with your henna or katam to darken the greys. Hennaforhair is a great website as other poaters have mentioned. Hth



Yeah! I'm ready Now! I want to do a henndigo to make my hair brown! I also want to do a sukesh treatment.


----------



## quirkydimples (Apr 15, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> I would inspect your ends. If they are without splits, why trim?  Just my 2 cents



I have a few splits; nothing a little search and destroy can't handle. I guess it's just blunt ends envy. I'll dust and call it a day.


----------



## Bublin (Apr 15, 2013)

g.lo said:


> I am back to cowash every 2 days and just wear my hair in 2 pigtails or a bun.
> I bought some komaza califa spray and leave in and the vitamin reign! love it so far, moisturise my hair and doesn't weight it!
> Bublin, @ Darkjoy how do you use the silk petide, what is the ratio, i just received mine.
> 
> thanks



g.lo
I'm using silk amino acid powder.
I don't measure it out I just add a teaspoon or so to my deep conditioner mix (dc and oils) or to my spray bottle.
There is an official ratio:  To enhance hair conditioner add 1-2.5% of total volume.


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 15, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Yeah! I'm ready Now! I want to do a henndigo to make my hair brown! I also want to do a sukesh treatment.



Lol. I bought the sukesh from the sooq. I'm going to try it out this week.


----------



## g.lo (Apr 15, 2013)

Bublin said:


> g.lo
> I'm using silk amino acid powder.
> I don't measure it out I just add a teaspoon or so to my deep conditioner mix (dc and oils) or to my spray bottle.
> There is an official ratio:  To enhance hair conditioner add 1-2.5% of total volume.



thanks , tomorrow is wash day and I will try it! the silk peptide stinks!


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 15, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Lol. I bought the sukesh from the sooq. I'm going to try it out this week.



Ooooooooo please report back!


----------



## Bublin (Apr 15, 2013)

g.lo said:


> thanks , tomorrow is wash day and I will try it! the silk peptide stinks!



So I've heard (or read)!


----------



## laylaaa (Apr 15, 2013)

DarkJoy


Awesome, thanks!  Does neem powder stink as much as neem oil by any chance? The curl loosening is just a necessary evil but I'm an optimist... maybe the lesser curl severity will make it easy to roller set!



OT: I LOOOOOOOOOVE my new reconstructor.  Like, everything about it. It's cheap, smells good,  lightweight and it works like a charm. IDK what kind of juju they put it in but it's like foundation + concealer for the damaged parts of my hair.


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 15, 2013)

quirkydimples said:


> I have a few splits; nothing a little search and destroy can't handle. I guess it's just blunt ends envy. I'll dust and call it a day.



Lol when I was bsl I always had the fairy ends always wanted the blunt thick ends


----------



## g.lo (Apr 15, 2013)

I have been using the sukesh powder from Hennasooq, I really love it and I have noticed a greaaaaaaaaat improvement in my splits ends and midshaft slipt!
I also prepoo and hot oil with the cocoveda oil, and love it.
I usually do the hot oil the night before and sleep with it, than in the morning apply the sukesh( i mix it to a thick yoghurt consistency, with some herbal teas), it really leaves hair soft and strong!


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 15, 2013)

g.lo said:


> I have been using the sukesh powder from Hennasooq, I really love it and I have noticed a greaaaaaaaaat improvement in my splits ends and midshaft slipt!
> I also prepoo and hot oil with the cocoveda oil, and love it.
> I usually do the hot oil the night before and sleep with it, than in the morning apply the sukesh( i mix it to a thick yoghurt consistency, with some herbal teas), it really leaves hair soft and strong!



Awesome news! I planned on prepooing the night before as well. I never thought about using the cocoveda as a prepoo. I usually use it as the oil after washing. I'm going to have to try that!


----------



## g.lo (Apr 15, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Awesome news! I planned on prepooing the night before as well. I never thought about using the cocoveda as a prepoo. I usually use it as the oil after washing. I'm going to have to try that!



seriuosly I am picking up some strands thick like wire!


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 15, 2013)

g.lo said:


> seriuosly I am picking up some strands thick like wire!



!!what???!?? I would love that! How long have you been using it? Seriously, since I've been using chlorella, I've gotten a lot of new hairs but they are soo fine it's ridiculous. I need them to thicken up!


----------



## g.lo (Apr 15, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> !!what???!?? I would love that! How long have you been using it? Seriously, since I've been using chlorella, I've gotten a lot of new hairs but they are soo fine it's ridiculous. I need them to thicken up!



I started in january, the cocoveda, sukesh and the red raj for my monthly henna!
I am trying the sukesh tomorrow mixed with yoghurt and ACV!


----------



## g.lo (Apr 15, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> !!what???!?? I would love that! How long have you been using it? Seriously, since I've been using chlorella, I've gotten a lot of new hairs but they are soo fine it's ridiculous. I need them to thicken up!



I started in january, the cocoveda, sukesh and the red raj for my monthly henna!
I am trying the sukesh tomorrow mixed with yoghurt.


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 15, 2013)

g.lo said:


> I started in january, the cocoveda, sukesh and the red raj for my monthly henna!
> I am trying the sukesh tomorrow mixed with yoghurt.



Please do share deets on how that mix comes out. 
I love to cocoveda. Been using that since last year. How does the raj wash out for you? I've heard conflicting reviews? Maybe it depends on the hair type. And the color, how was that?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 15, 2013)

g.lo said:


> I started in january, the cocoveda, sukesh and the red raj for my monthly henna!
> I am trying the sukesh tomorrow mixed with yoghurt and ACV!



This reminds me, I haven't did a cocoveda prepoo in a minute.  I get a relaxer on Wednesday and my first post relaxer wash will include Sukesh, cocoveda and Jamila Henndigo treatment.  I stocked up on all these things during their Black Friday sale so I have plenty.  I can't wait!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 15, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> This reminds me, I haven't did a cocoveda prepoo in a minute.  I get a relaxer on Wednesday and my first post relaxer wash will include Sukesh, cocoveda and Jamila Henndigo treatment.  I stocked up on all these things during their Black Friday sale so I have plenty.  I can't wait!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle how will you do this? All in one? Will it effect your color? I'm really interested in that cocoveda...


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 15, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> KiWiStyle how will you do this? All in one? Will it effect your color? I'm really interested in that cocoveda...



Not all in one step.  I will first prepoo overnight with sukesh on my scalp and cocoveda on my length while my mix is releasing color.  Then do the henndigo the next day.  I don't like the smell of the cocoveda so I only prepoo with it.  You should try it...get the small bottle first and if you like it then graduate to the large bottle.  I bought the large bottle so I have plenty to last me.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## g.lo (Apr 15, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Please do share deets on how that mix comes out.
> I love to cocoveda. Been using that since last year. How does the raj wash out for you? I've heard conflicting reviews? Maybe it depends on the hair type. And the color, how was that?



I read lots of mixed review regarding the raj! I ordered mine in january and my gosh best henna ever, easy to rinse out and best of all my greys are not brassy orange, more of a dark cherry! love it


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 15, 2013)

g.lo said:


> I read lots of mixed review regarding the raj! I ordered mine in january and my gosh best henna ever, easy to rinse out and best of all my greys are not brassy orange, more of a dark cherry! love it



Oh I have to try the raji!!  I would much rather have dark cherry color highlights. Do you have a close-up shot of your color??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Isis33 (Apr 15, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> 10 tips for fine hair​
> 1) Do a Pre-Wash Oil Treatment before you wash your hair. Over-cleansed hair will be difficult to control.
> 
> 2) Use a gentle, conditioning shampoo to wash your hair once or twice a week. High quality shampoos help protect your hair from abrasion during the wash process.
> ...


Do you know anything about chelating/clarifying shampoos? (used to lift the build up of calcium deposits etc - good for using after using a no-lye relaxer)?

If so, do you (or anybody) know how often one should use this type of shampoo? i.e every wash, every other wash etc?

Please forgive me if my questions sound silly, I'm new to this forum and good hair care


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2013)

Babygrowth

Yep.  I've been getting my Henna, Indigo & gloves from Mehandi.com since 2009.

Excellent!


----------



## g.lo (Apr 15, 2013)

Isis33 said:


> Do you know anything about chelating/clarifying shampoos? (used to lift the build up of calcium deposits etc - good for using after using a no-lye relaxer)?
> 
> If so, do you (or anybody) know how often one should use this type of shampoo? i.e every wash, every other wash etc?
> 
> Please forgive me if my questions sound silly, I'm new to this forum and good hair care



I use joico, it is a two in one clarifying and chelating once a month.


----------



## g.lo (Apr 15, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Oh I have to try the raji!!  I would much rather have dark cherry color highlights. Do you have a close-up shot of your color??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


this is a close up , the picture was taken the day i did the henna, the colour gets darker few days after. My grays are concentrated on my temples, well covered and not orange.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 15, 2013)

Isis33 said:


> Do you know anything about chelating/clarifying shampoos? (used to lift the build up of calcium deposits etc - good for using after using a no-lye relaxer)?
> 
> If so, do you (or anybody) know how often one should use this type of shampoo? i.e every wash, every other wash etc?
> 
> Please forgive me if my questions sound silly, I'm new to this forum and good hair care



It all depends on the products you use.  If you use products with silicones and mineral oil or just a lot of synthetic ingredients, then you will need to clarify more often to prevent build up.  If you swim or have hard water you want to chelate more often as well.  For the most part, I use products with natural products so I don't have to clarify as often maybe every 4-6 weeks depending on if I used serum for styling purposes.  I also clarify before a heavy protein treatment.  I use Kenra clarifying shampoo, I like that it has a chelating formula for removing dulling deposits.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 15, 2013)

yaya24
KiWiStyle
HairPleaseGrow

I want to get in on all this sukesh, henna, hennasooq, etc talk 

Did you all notice that the hennasooq owner (a black woman) does yt vids showing how to mix up her products?
She has them embedded on her site and of course on her yt channel


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 15, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Oh I have to try the raji!!  I would much rather have dark cherry color highlights. Do you have a close-up shot of your color??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle
You can also get the dark cherry/burgundy color from adding hibiscus powder to your henna, cassia or even the sukesh.  I am ready to do another treatment myself later this week. I cant hardly wait!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 15, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> yaya24
> KiWiStyle
> HairPleaseGrow
> 
> ...



Yeah Khadijah(sp).  She is great and gives personalized mixing ratios when asked.  I emailed her to see what henna/indigo ratio I should use to stay close to my natural hair color. She was spot on however with continued applications the color is getting deeper and auburn on my grays is getting deeper too.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 15, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> My henna last night was awesome. I was afraid of all the waiting and extra mixing so I bought a premade henna gloss bar from Njoi Creations on etsy. It has awesome ingredients like honey, shea, brahmi, and amla. All I added was tea and conditioner. My hair feels thicker, soft, and strong and I noticed less shedding today. My hair color is a reddish brown but now it has a brighter tint to it and I like it! I'm in for life.



Babygrowth
This henna gloss bar sounds yummy!!  
How do you use it?  Is it a shampoo bar?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 15, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Yeah Khadijah(sp).  She is great and gives personalized mixing ratios when asked.  I emailed her to see what henna/indigo ratio I should use to stay close to my natural hair color. She was spot on however with continued applications the color is getting deeper and auburn on my grays is getting deeper too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle

Cool!!  I'll keep that in mind.  I have only done two henna treatments so far but with the great results an all I can't see myself ever quitting.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 15, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> yaya24
> KiWiStyle
> HairPleaseGrow
> 
> ...



No I didn't know this. Off to look it up thanks ma'am


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm doing a heavy protein treatment with Mizani Kerafuse this weekend. My hair is going to love me for this , ,  and


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 15, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> yaya24
> KiWiStyle
> HairPleaseGrow
> 
> ...


I did not know this! I will go search this too later!!!


mshoneyfly said:


> Babygrowth
> This henna gloss bar sounds yummy!!
> How do you use it?  Is it a shampoo bar?



I broke it up into pieces poured hot tea over it and mixed my condish in and applied!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 15, 2013)

Babygrowth

I will have to check this out. The powders seem to work best for me together rather than alone


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 15, 2013)

charmtreese said:


> MzSwift what powders do you use?



charmtreese

Sorry so late!

For cleansing:  Neem and Shikakai
For conditioning: Amla, Brahmi, Cassia/Henna
For moisture:  Hibiscus 
For growth/thickness:  Bhringaraj

In my cleanser I mix Neem, Shikakai and Hibiscus into a condish
In my conditioner I mix Brahmi, Cassia/Henna, Hibiscus and Bhringaraj into a condish

Around September last year, I started using a tea in my moisturizing spray mix.  I use Bhringaraj, Amla, Hibiscus and Brahmi to make the tea. I mix the tea in with my condish/water/oil spray.   I've noticed that my shed hairs have been shinier and stronger since I've started using the tea spray daily.  Before, I just used condish/water/oil.


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info, ladies.  I've been looking for pre-mixed items for my mom.  I think she'll benefit a lot from using those instead of mixing her own.

I didn't know hennasooq was black owned.  I'll have to check her out.


----------



## smores (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi Ladies! I'm new to this thread but I have black, armpit length, fine hair and henna has made a huge difference for me. I go to a licensed Indian stylist and she uses a mix of henna, alma,  shikakai, etc and my hair responds nicely. It definitely "thickens" up my strands. 

I've found two great Indian stylists (with shops) in the DMV (both charge $20). Message me if you'd like their info.


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 16, 2013)

smores said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm new to this thread but I have black, armpit length, fine hair and henna has made a huge difference for me. I go to a licensed Indian stylist and she uses a mix of henna, alma,  shikakai, etc and my hair responds nicely. It definitely "thickens" up my strands.
> 
> I've found two great Indian stylists (with shops) in the DMV (both charge $20). Message me if you'd like their info.



That is awesome! And the price! And you don't have to worry about cleaning up after, lucky you!


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Apr 16, 2013)

*I've been experimenting with wearing twists last week and now this week.  My thing is that they get frizzy like the next day especially after I wrap my hair and sleep on it.  I'm not using wax or whatever it is that people use for hold so perhaps that's why its so frizzy.  This is only the third time I've worn twists outside of the home (well over a period of last week and now this week)...last week I had some in the front with a small beanie cap on the back covering the rest with I wrapped into a twist bun. This week it's flat twists just in the front of my hair...I have some going back in a bun on one side and the other side its hanging down...it actually looked cute except it's frizzy after only one day (I plan to grease my scalp in the front with my new pomade so I will be taking it down anyway).*


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 16, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Yep.  I've been getting my Henna, Indigo & gloves from Mehandi.com since 2009.
> 
> Excellent!



Just cosigning IDareT'sHair, Babygrowth. I got my first hennas there and they are great. I found a local Indian store which is the only reason I don't shop online for henna anymore.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## g.lo (Apr 16, 2013)

I did my sukesh powder treatment today. I wanted to mix it with full fat greek yoghurt, but hubby came back with fromage frais insteaderplexed!
I added 1 teaspoon of the stinky sea peptide to my DC, and my hair is like butta


----------



## Bublin (Apr 16, 2013)

Dare~to~Dream said:


> *I've been experimenting with wearing twists last week and now this week.  My thing is that they get frizzy like the next day especially after I wrap my hair and sleep on it.  I'm not using wax or whatever it is that people use for hold so perhaps that's why its so frizzy.  This is only the third time I've worn twists outside of the home (well over a period of last week and now this week)...last week I had some in the front with a small beanie cap on the back covering the rest with I wrapped into a twist bun. This week it's flat twists just in the front of my hair...I have some going back in a bun on one side and the other side its hanging down...it actually looked cute except it's frizzy after only one day (I plan to grease my scalp in the front with my new pomade so I will be taking it down anyway).*



Dare~to~Dream
I strictly use twists to airdry only.  Because I am Low Porosity my hair takes forever to dry in braids.
Once they are dry I will put big braids in my hair overnight and undo them in the morning so I can bun my braid out.
With twists I am a fuzz ball the next day.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 16, 2013)

laylaaa said:


> @DarkJoy
> Awesome, thanks!  Does neem powder stink as much as neem oil by any chance? The curl loosening is just a necessary evil but I'm an optimist... maybe the lesser curl severity will make it easy to roller set!


laylaaa 
Ugh! That neem oil is NOT cool to the nostrils.   Oddly, my dog loves it and always wants a taste 

No the powder isn't so bad.

As far as the loosening, my understanding is that you can use amla to get it back.

The coil loosening IS a lifesaver for me. I got the 4c. I had to let the seamless combs go for a sec--cuz my naps kept breaking the combs and/or the teeth . It's loose enough now where it's no longer an issue and I can get those pricey combs mid-strand split killing combs again. Yay!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 17, 2013)

I am sooooooo.mad at my hair!
I washed it saturday and i air dried it.......KNOT CITY!!!! WHY DID I AIR DRY??? I have thé ssk and breakage. Damn it!! Im never gonna do it again. Every time its à problem . Its hard and dry even though ive sealed. (ive tried different things in thé past and every time air drying goes wrong..
Im définetly gonna usé heat after my washes (blow DRY). Ill just dust frequently.


----------



## keranikki (Apr 17, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> I am sooooooo.mad at my hair!
> I washed it saturday and i air dried it.......KNOT CITY!!!! WHY DID I AIR DRY??? I have thé ssk and breakage. Damn it!! Im never gonna do it again. Every time its à problem . Its hard and dry even though ive sealed. (ive tried different things in thé past and every time air drying goes wrong..
> Im définetly gonna usé heat after my washes (blow DRY). Ill just dust frequently.



Did you detangle and twist your hair before air drying to keep more moisture in? I mean if you have porous hair,  as your hair dries (even if you seal) moisture will escape your stands faster if left out versus if twisted or braided up.


----------



## almond eyes (Apr 17, 2013)

keranikki said:


> Did you detangle and twist your hair before air drying to keep more moisture in? I mean if you have porous hair, as your hair dries (even if you seal) moisture will escape your stands faster if left out versus if twisted or braided up.


 
I totally agree. I used to not understand why drying worked for some women and didn't work for others. Then I totally understood that if you have porous hair you have to braid it usually in big braids or twist it up. And I don't even bother putting any product in my hair when I am braiding it up. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 17, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> I am sooooooo.mad at my hair!
> I washed it saturday and i air dried it.......KNOT CITY!!!! WHY DID I AIR DRY??? I have thé ssk and breakage. Damn it!! Im never gonna do it again. Every time its à problem . Its hard and dry even though ive sealed. (ive tried different things in thé past and every time air drying goes wrong..
> Im définetly gonna usé heat after my washes (blow DRY). Ill just dust frequently.



Did you put on good moisturiser in sections before you air dried? Did you plait it up or twist it in sections while air drying? If you moisturised well, it shouldn't be hard and dry after your hair has dried. What products did you use?

You may still have to give up heat for a while. Didn't you just have to cut your hair? Heat may not be so good for your strands either. Try out either alternatives before you go back to heat use so soon.


----------



## laylaaa (Apr 17, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> laylaaa
> Ugh! That neem oil is NOT cool to the nostrils.   Oddly, my dog loves it and always wants a taste
> 
> No the powder isn't so bad.
> ...




Neem in general.  When I was younger, I found a golden-y liquid in our shower that I thought was olive oil to moisturise with but it was just neem. I foolishly put it on my knee... yup, there goes that Dove fresh scent. Scrubbed and latherered like my life depended on it. 


Your hair sounds strong! I'd be proud of those tore up combs.  Funnily enough, the thing that helps my hair stay stretched and loose is my dirt cheap shower comb that I got from Superdrug. Tried the pricy seamless comb thing and the finger detangling for 2 weeks, didn't go _quite _as planned I think fine/dense haired naturals have just way too much hair for finger detangling do a thorough job on its own.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 17, 2013)

Everything was fine before air drying. I did hot oil before and detangled. Then sectionned hair. Shampood with ors aloe shampoo.  i rinsed kt was.soft and strong. Then i dried it added à lotion (it has silk keratin and makes my hair usually soft when dry).
Then i put coconut blue magic but not scalp (usually.locks moisture when hair is dry on normal days.
 i then hair banded 8 sections. 

It was soft and all. But thé next day...tangled.

Ive already.done thé air drying with braids,it came out dry.

Its only when.i.tension blow dry that my hair comes out Well and no tangles until next wash. I usé médium heat.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 17, 2013)

coolsista-paris, I have never bothered with banding because it does not look as effective for stretching hair as braids. After I rinse off conditioner and do an ACV rinse, I braid my hair bare. I find it stretches better that way. Because I comb my hair and rebraid throughout my wash, it is completely tangle-free so when I do those final firm braids after my ACV rinse, my hair is so detangled that a fine-tooth comb can go through it. When I undo the braids, my hair is smooth and wavy. I can then apply S Curl if I don't mind shrinkage or use something like coconut oil if I want my hair to stay stretched. 

Also I don't know what you use to moisturize but for me creams and butters would make my hair soft on application but it would dry up hard. I know it was them because my hair without product is as soft as cotton puffs.


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 17, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> Everything was fine before air drying. I did hot oil before and detangled. Then sectionned hair. Shampood with ors aloe shampoo.  i rinsed kt was.soft and strong. *Then i dried it added à lotion (it has silk keratin and makes my hair usually soft when dry).
> Then i put coconut blue magic but not scalp* (usually.locks moisture when hair is dry on normal days.
> i then hair banded 8 sections.
> 
> ...



coolsista-paris Maybe it's this part that's the problem. Are these products truly moisturising? 

TBH, I never tried banding. Seems like more work than braiding so I never bothered to do it.



Nonie said:


> I can then apply S Curl if I don't mind shrinkage or use something like coconut oil if I want my hair to stay stretched.
> 
> [B]Also I don't know what you use to moisturize but for me creams and butters would make my hair soft on application but it would dry up hard.[/B] I know it was them because my hair without product is as soft as cotton puffs.[/QUOTE]
> 
> I use S-Curl as well or any of the glycerin moisturisers/activators. and the bold is true for me as well. My hair will be hard as brick the next day if I use creams and butters or anything with coconut oil to air dry.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 17, 2013)

are there any ladies here that can just comb through their hair with no problem?  i can't seem to do that anymore, or maybe i am just too paranoid.  i barely run a comb through my hair anymore, even when it is flat ironed straight.  i watch YT videos of folks just combing their hair with no problem.

i would like to be able to do that, or maybe that is just unrealistic for my strands?  when i was letting someone else care for my hair, i kept a comb on me.  i used a feather comb, or some type of wide toothed comb.  i don't recall having a bunch of breakage.  maybe i was extra gentle?  but i wore my hair in a lot of set style too.  i would only get a flat wrap if i just got a touch up that day.  i do remember having to spray a lot of oil sheen in my hair to be able to comb it without breakage and damage.  my scarf stayed oily.


----------



## cynd (Apr 17, 2013)

shortdub78

I thought it was just me and that my hair was weak.  Even when I've just flat ironed my hair, I finger comb and lightly comb the ends of sections.  If I do a regular comb through I encounter tangles/breakage.  I also see people combing through and using a paddle brush on YT and I can't imagine being able to do that. I don't get a real comb through unless I go to a professional, which is rarely.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 17, 2013)

cynd said:


> shortdub78
> 
> I thought it was just me and that my hair was weak.  Even when I've just flat ironed my hair, I finger comb and lightly comb the ends of sections.  If I do a regular comb through I encounter tangles/breakage.  I also see people combing through and using a paddle brush on YT and I can't imagine being able to do that. I don't get a real comb through unless I go to a professional, which is rarely.



i'm glad i'm not alone!  paddle brushes are the debil for me!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 17, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> are there any ladies here that can just comb through their hair with no problem?  i can't seem to do that anymore, or maybe i am just too paranoid.  i barely run a comb through my hair anymore, even when it is flat ironed straight.  i watch YT videos of folks just combing their hair with no problem.
> 
> i would like to be able to do that, or maybe that is just unrealistic for my strands?  when i was letting someone else care for my hair, i kept a comb on me.  i used a feather comb, or some type of wide toothed comb.  i don't recall having a bunch of breakage.  maybe i was extra gentle?  but i wore my hair in a lot of set style too.  i would only get a flat wrap if i just got a touch up that day.  i do remember having to spray a lot of oil sheen in my hair to be able to comb it without breakage and damage.  my scarf stayed oily.



My fine strands can't handle regular combing and brushing, I finger detangle and comb almost exclusively.  I have seamless combs of various Sizes if needed.  I also use a boar bristle brush but rarely use it and my tiny baby brush get way more usage but pretty much only on my edges.   My hands are my styling tools of choice unless I'm doing a rollerset.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 17, 2013)

I've recently gone to primarily finger combing and detangling just due to my Combs breaking even tho I am gentle.  With  comb I always finger detangling first then start with a wide tooth. After that they get finer until it's tangle free. I use 3 grades of comb: wide, normal, fine once a week.

That's because my hair is reeeeeally reeeeally fine and most tangled and shed hairs are missed with wide teeth. But it would be disaster to start a detangling session with fine teeth.

Exclusive finger detangling is not working because hair is also porous and the cuticles stick to each other. Shed hairs are getting stuck on the ends and I can see and feel them hanging off tge tips and knotting. I seek and destroy these.

 Need to get those new seamless Combs stat!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## yodie (Apr 17, 2013)

Nonie said:


> coolsista-paris, I have never bothered with banding because it does not look as effective for stretching hair as braids. After I rinse off conditioner and do an ACV rinse, I braid my hair bare. I find it stretches better that way. Because I comb my hair and rebraid throughout my wash, it is completely tangle-free so when I do those final firm braids after my ACV rinse, my hair is so detangled that a fine-tooth comb can go through it. When I undo the braids, my hair is smooth and wavy. I can then apply S Curl if I don't mind shrinkage or use something like coconut oil if I want my hair to stay stretched.
> 
> Also I don't know what you use to moisturize but for me *creams and butters would make my hair soft on application but it would dry up hard.* I know it was them because my hair without product is as soft as cotton puffs.



Nonie, I think this is what causes my hair to break when wearing twist outs. The butters make my hair feel soft initially, but it just seems to dry. 
Do you seal your ends with anything?


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 17, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> are there any ladies here that can just comb through their hair with no problem?  i can't seem to do that anymore, or maybe i am just too paranoid.  i barely run a comb through my hair anymore, even when it is flat ironed straight.  i watch YT videos of folks just combing their hair with no problem.
> 
> i would like to be able to do that, or maybe that is just unrealistic for my strands?  when i was letting someone else care for my hair, i kept a comb on me.  i used a feather comb, or some type of wide toothed comb.  i don't recall having a bunch of breakage.  maybe i was extra gentle?  but i wore my hair in a lot of set style too.  i would only get a flat wrap if i just got a touch up that day.  i do remember having to spray a lot of oil sheen in my hair to be able to comb it without breakage and damage.  my scarf stayed oily.


When I was a salon head yes but unless my hair is straight either flat ironed or rollerset I can only comb when I detangle... with this ng, relaxed, texlaxed texture; combing thru otherwise rips strands out...


DarkJoy said:


> Exclusive finger detangling is not working because hair is also porous and the cuticles stick to each other. Shed hairs are getting stuck on the ends and I can see and feel them hanging off tge tips and knotting. I seek and destroy these.
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


This is me all the way... love my seamless combs...


----------



## Nonie (Apr 17, 2013)

[USER=17046]yodie[/USER];18257645 said:
			
		

> Nonie, I think this is what causes my hair to break when wearing twist outs. The butters make my hair feel soft initially, but it just seems to dry.
> Do you seal your ends with anything?



yodie, no I don't. But there was a time I tried out Vaseline at the end of my twists and it was OK. Then I tried a serum (John Frieda Frizz Ease) on damp ends and that was even better because ends didn't feel sticky but were so soft and smooth. But I like baggying and I cannot baggy with those products on my hair or my scalp would itch like crazy. So I just don't bother with products unless I need to comb my hair. I have been in twists since 2009 and just go bare coz I don't like feeling product on my skin and unlike my afro which keeps product up and away, twists hang and touch my face and neck so would make me icky. If I didn't care for baggying, I would probably use a serum on damp twists.


----------



## deedoswell (Apr 17, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> I am sooooooo.mad at my hair!
> I washed it saturday and i air dried it.......KNOT CITY!!!! WHY DID I AIR DRY??? I have thé ssk and breakage. Damn it!! Im never gonna do it again. Every time its à problem . Its hard and dry even though ive sealed. (ive tried different things in thé past and every time air drying goes wrong..
> Im définetly gonna usé heat after my washes (blow DRY). Ill just dust frequently.



I know how you feel - I can't figure out why, why,why I can't air dry my hair!!!


----------



## deedoswell (Apr 17, 2013)

Nonie, my problem with air drying could be the creams and butter.  I need to rethink my process.


----------



## yodie (Apr 17, 2013)

Nonie said:


> yodie, no I don't. But there was a time I tried out Vaseline at the end of my twists and it was OK. Then I tried a serum (John Frieda Frizz Ease) on damp ends and that was even better because ends didn't feel sticky but were so soft and smooth. But I like baggying and I cannot baggy with those products on my hair or my scalp would itch like crazy. So I just don't bother with products unless I need to comb my hair. I have been in twists since 2009 and just go bare coz I don't like feeling product on my skin and unlike my afro which keeps product up and away, twists hang and touch my face and neck so would make me icky. If I didn't care for baggying, I would probably use a serum on damp twists.



I'd like to try sticking to oils, but oils don't moisturize.


----------



## deedoswell (Apr 17, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> are there any ladies here that can just comb through their hair with no problem?  i can't seem to do that anymore, or maybe i am just too paranoid.  i barely run a comb through my hair anymore, even when it is flat ironed straight.  i watch YT videos of folks just combing their hair with no problem.
> 
> i would like to be able to do that, or maybe that is just unrealistic for my strands?  when i was letting someone else care for my hair, i kept a comb on me.  i used a feather comb, or some type of wide toothed comb.  i don't recall having a bunch of breakage.  maybe i was extra gentle?  but i wore my hair in a lot of set style too.  i would only get a flat wrap if i just got a touch up that day.  i do remember having to spray a lot of oil sheen in my hair to be able to comb it without breakage and damage.  my scarf stayed oily.



I can only comb after I finger detangle first.  I have to use a wide tooth comb though.  I don't do it often because I am definitely too paranoid about combs.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 17, 2013)

Last time I airdried was the first time in a long time that my hair wasn't dry and crunchy. I applied my light creamy leave in and my oil mix while my hair was damp, then when it was 80-85% dry I applied a thicker cream that still has water in it. Then when its completely dry and I'm ready to plait it to go under my wig I added my butter and my hair was soft and moisturized. The next day I just baggied for a few hours to remoisturize and my hair was fine. But that's it for my porous hair. 2 days only then its either cowash and/or LOCB method again...


----------



## bhndbrwneyes (Apr 17, 2013)

Ladies,

I need some ideas on what products to get my mother for her birthday and/or Mother's day. She just started her HHJ a few months ago. I know she BC'd so she's currently wearing a TWA. I know she's mostly trying to wear a tiny fro which I know she's not treating properly (I think she's brushing it out, not moisturizing, using regular shampoo, etc) I've been trying to tell her about WNGs and all the LHCF tips on growing out healthy natural hair. I bought her a subscription to the forum but I think she's having a hard time navigating it. It looks to me like she has 3c/4a hair. Her hair is VERY VERY VERY fine, literally as light and soft as a feather. I assume she has very very very low porosity. Unfortunately I don't know all the details of her hair because she's not forum/internet-savy so researching all of this information on her own has proven to be futile (and we live in different states so I can't really interact with her hair). I know that I will be buying her Njoy's heatlhy hair growth mix for her birthday/Mother's day and I would also like to get her a good DC, a good daily/nightly moisturizer, a good moisturing conditioner (not sure yet whether or not she's protein-sensitive) and maybe a good leave-in for fine, low po hair. Do any of you have any suggestions?


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 17, 2013)

bhndbrwneyes said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I need some ideas on what products to get my mother for her birthday and/or Mother's day. She just started her HHJ a few months ago. I know she BC'd so she's currently wearing a TWA. I know she's mostly trying to wear a tiny fro which I know she's not treating properly (I think she's brushing it out, not moisturizing, using regular shampoo, etc) I've been trying to tell her about WNGs and all the LHCF tips on growing out healthy natural hair. I bought her a subscription to the forum but I think she's having a hard time navigating it. It looks to me like she has 3c/4a hair. Her hair is VERY VERY VERY fine, literally as light and soft as a feather. I assume she has very very very low porosity. Unfortunately I don't know all the details of her hair because she's not forum/internet-savy so researching all of this information on her own has proven to be futile (and we live in different states so I can't really interact with her hair). I know that I will be buying her Njoy's heatlhy hair growth mix for her birthday/Mother's day and I would also like to get her a good DC, a good daily/nightly moisturizer, a good moisturing conditioner (not sure yet whether or not she's protein-sensitive) and maybe a good leave-in for fine, low po hair. Do any of you have any suggestions?



i would look into Qhemet or Oyin line and they have packages/gift/samples that you can purchase.  

http://www.oyinhandmade.com/minis/snack.html

and get her a nice plastic pick.  if she is brushing it out, in her mind, her hair isn't neat/done if it is not brushed or comb properly.  (don't wanna embrace the naps/kinks)


----------



## PJaye (Apr 17, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> are there any ladies here that can just comb through their hair with no problem? i can't seem to do that anymore, or maybe i am just too paranoid. i barely run a comb through my hair anymore, even when it is flat ironed straight. i watch YT videos of folks just combing their hair with no problem.
> 
> i would like to be able to do that, or maybe that is just unrealistic for my strands? when i was letting someone else care for my hair, i kept a comb on me. i used a feather comb, or some type of wide toothed comb. i don't recall having a bunch of breakage. maybe i was extra gentle? but i wore my hair in a lot of set style too. i would only get a flat wrap if i just got a touch up that day. i do remember having to spray a lot of oil sheen in my hair to be able to comb it without breakage and damage. my scarf stayed oily.


 

shortdub78

I completely understand because I was a paranoid comber, too. The only time I ever completely combed through my hair was after it had been straightened and on wash/DC day, and even then I was nervously tiptoeing through it (in my head, I always muttered, “Ease...on...ease...on...down...the road” while combing each section ). 

However, I happened upon a game changer that has allowed me to comb through my hair with very little stress or breakage. I call it “strand coating” – applying a lubricating product to my hair prior to combing. Doing it on straightened hair did not present a problem because any creamy, water-based moisturizer would suffice. On the other hand, combing on wet hair caused me years of agony while stumbling through several approaches. Until recently, the best method I had was detangling while rinsing the shampoo from my hair, but after they reformulated the Elasta QP, I’ve been struggling through it because the new version is no where near as good as it once was. From time to time, I could get a good detangling from ORS Replenishing or Nairobi Humecta-sil, but only if my hair was in need of some protein. Enter SSI Okra Reconstructor and Mill Creek Biotin Conditioner. These two products have made detangling on wet hair a breeze and I now know the full meaning of the word “slip”! 

So, my advice to you would be to see if you could preface the combing with a good strand coater and see if that makes a difference. If you do, please keep me posted because I love hearing of people’s outcomes as they maneuver their way through their HHJs.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 17, 2013)

PJaye said:


> I completely understand because I was a paranoid comber, too. The only time I ever completely combed through my hair was after it had been straightened and on wash/DC day, and even then I was nervously tiptoeing through it (in my head, I always muttered, “Ease...on...ease...on...down...the road” while combing each section ).
> 
> However, I happened upon a game changer that has allowed me to comb through my hair with very little stress or breakage. I call it “strand coating” – applying a lubricating product to my hair prior to combing. Doing it on straightened hair did not present a problem because any creamy, water-based moisturizer would suffice. On the other hand, combing on wet hair caused me years of agony while stumbling through several approaches. Until recently, the best method I had was detangling while rinsing the shampoo from my hair, but after they reformulated the Elasta QP, I’ve been struggling through it because the new version is no where near as good as it once was. From time to time, I could get a good detangling from ORS Replenishing or Nairobi Humecta-sil, but only if my hair was in need of some protein. Enter SSI Okra Reconstructor and Mill Creek Biotin Conditioner. These two products have made detangling on wet hair a breeze and I now know the full meaning of the word “slip”!
> 
> So, my advice to you would be to see if you could preface the combing with a good strand coater and see if that makes a difference. If you do, please keep me posted because I love hearing of people’s outcomes as they maneuver their way through their HHJs.




will do!  i'm working on strenghtening my hair now with light protein treatments.  i would like to try the Mill Creek.


----------



## PJaye (Apr 17, 2013)

bhndbrwneyes said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I need some ideas on what products to get my mother for her birthday and/or Mother's day. She just started her HHJ a few months ago. I know she BC'd so she's currently wearing a TWA. I know she's mostly trying to wear a tiny fro which I know she's not treating properly (I think she's brushing it out, not moisturizing, using regular shampoo, etc) I've been trying to tell her about WNGs and all the LHCF tips on growing out healthy natural hair. I bought her a subscription to the forum but I think she's having a hard time navigating it. It looks to me like she has 3c/4a hair. Her hair is VERY VERY VERY fine, literally as light and soft as a feather. I assume she has very very very low porosity. Unfortunately I don't know all the details of her hair because she's not forum/internet-savy so researching all of this information on her own has proven to be futile (and we live in different states so I can't really interact with her hair). I know that I will be buying her Njoy's heatlhy hair growth mix for her birthday/Mother's day and I would also like to get her a good DC, a good daily/nightly moisturizer, a good moisturing conditioner (not sure yet whether or not she's protein-sensitive) and maybe a good leave-in for fine, low po hair. Do any of you have any suggestions?


 

bhndbrwneyes

My advice to you would be to keep things as simple as possible so that she doesn’t become overwhelmed.  I also suggest that you give her as many multi-purpose products as possible, e.g., leave-in conditioners that can double as moisturizers or refreshers, co-washing conditioners that can double as detanglers or DCs.

To that end, I highly recommend that you take a leisurely walk through the Shescentit.com website and construct a nice little list in anticipation of an upcoming sale (hopefully for Mother’s Day).  If I were you, I would specifically check out the Avocado Conditioner (which can double as both DC and leave-in), Okra Reconstructor (an excellent detangler and the most moisturizing protein-laden treatment I’ve ever encountered), Pomegranate Curl Quenching Conditioner (which can double as an ultra moisturizing co-washer and leave-in), and Eucalyptus Mint Shampoo (which contains peppermint, a known follicle stimulator).  There are also some good butters and creams for daily moisturizing to be had. 

Additionally, I advise that you take a stroll through Hairveda’s website, especially since she is currently having a sale (until 4/21) and pay close attention to the Red Tea Nourishing Conditioner (which is an excellent, very moisturizing co-washer, DC and leave-in), Acai Berry Phyto Conditioner (a good co-washer and source of protein) Vatika Frosting (a nice, light EVCO-based sealant and ash-be-gone-off-my-elbows elixir ), and Whipped Gelly (which is a nice smoothing jelly-gel-like product that would be good for her ‘fro and beyond).

The best thing about all of this is that you can make your own gift basket, and mix and match the products to your liking.  HTH!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 17, 2013)

bhndbrwneyes said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I need some ideas on what products to get my mother for her birthday and/or Mother's day. She just started her HHJ a few months ago. I know she BC'd so she's currently wearing a TWA. I know she's mostly trying to wear a tiny fro which I know she's not treating properly (I think she's brushing it out, not moisturizing, using regular shampoo, etc) I've been trying to tell her about WNGs and all the LHCF tips on growing out healthy natural hair. I bought her a subscription to the forum but I think she's having a hard time navigating it. It looks to me like she has 3c/4a hair. Her hair is VERY VERY VERY fine, literally as light and soft as a feather. I assume she has very very very low porosity. Unfortunately I don't know all the details of her hair because she's not forum/internet-savy so researching all of this information on her own has proven to be futile (and we live in different states so I can't really interact with her hair). I know that I will be buying her Njoy's heatlhy hair growth mix for her birthday/Mother's day and I would also like to get her a good DC, a good daily/nightly moisturizer, a good moisturing conditioner (not sure yet whether or not she's protein-sensitive) and maybe a good leave-in for fine, low po hair. Do any of you have any suggestions?



bhndbrwneyes My mom has super fine, super soft hair as well. She's 3c/4a like your mom, too.  My mom is OBSESSED with Silk Dreams Everything from the oils to the conditioners and moisturizers, she loves it all. I would definitely look into that line for your mom. There are bundles that you can put together to save money, and Supergirl will be having a Mother's Day sale.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 17, 2013)

PJaye said:


> bhndbrwneyes
> 
> My advice to you would be to keep things as simple as possible so that she doesn’t become overwhelmed.  I also suggest that you give her as many multi-purpose products as possible, e.g., leave-in conditioners that can double as moisturizers or refreshers, co-washing conditioners that can double as detanglers or DCs.
> 
> ...



PJaye Girl, you got me looking at the shescentit site now.


----------



## PJaye (Apr 17, 2013)

tiffers said:


> @PJaye Girl, you got me looking at the shescentit site now.


 

tiffers

And, you got me looking at the Silk Dreams site.  We’z sick, I tell ya!


----------



## Nonie (Apr 17, 2013)

yodie said:


> I'd like to try sticking to oils, but oils don't moisturize.



yodie, I honestly don't think applying a leave-in is necessary to moisturize your hair. I haven't applied one since 2009 and I've got soft hair that doesn't have tangles or get SSKs. I get my moisture from the conditioning I do when I wash my hair twice a week. Once hair is moisturized, the goal should be to figure out how to retain that moisture. That's where oil, grease, serums come into play.

There was a 4B natural called MSA who used nothing on her hair but Castor oil on damp hair and she had the softest coils from that. I have already shared that applying a serum to damp hair to seal gives me soft smooth strands. I hate EVOO as it makes my hair hard but there are oils whose molecules are small and believed to work as moisturizers. Plus it isn't external moisture that makes hair soft, but internal. So I think what is happening is you are using butters and creams which do not retain moisture and so you are losing moisture to the air.

Have you tried S Curl?


----------



## laylaaa (Apr 17, 2013)

bhndbrwneyes said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I need some ideas on what products to get my mother for her birthday and/or Mother's day. She just started her HHJ a few months ago. I know she BC'd so she's currently wearing a TWA. I know she's mostly trying to wear a tiny fro which I know she's not treating properly (I think she's brushing it out, not moisturizing, using regular shampoo, etc) I've been trying to tell her about WNGs and all the LHCF tips on growing out healthy natural hair. I bought her a subscription to the forum but I think she's having a hard time navigating it. It looks to me like she has 3c/4a hair. Her hair is VERY VERY VERY fine, literally as light and soft as a feather. I assume she has very very very low porosity. Unfortunately I don't know all the details of her hair because she's not forum/internet-savy so researching all of this information on her own has proven to be futile (and we live in different states so I can't really interact with her hair). I know that I will be buying her Njoy's heatlhy hair growth mix for her birthd5ay/Mother's day and I would also like to get her a good DC, a good daily/nightly moisturizer, a good moisturing conditioner (not sure yet whether or not she's protein-sensitive) and maybe a good leave-in for fine, low po hair. Do any of you have any suggestions?



I was the first in my family to get interested in haircare so that and my PJism means that I've put together a starter pack or two 

Co-wash: Tresemme Naturals Moisture conditioner, Shea Moisture Restorative conditioner, Giovanni Smooth as Silk, VO5, Curl Junkie Daily Fix

Deep conditioner: Curl Rehab (HG status), any conditioner from AO except the protein one, any Shea Moisture deep masque inc. the purification masque.

Oils: coconut, olive oil (extra virgin only), grapeseed, jojoba. Castor oil on anywhere but roots is a disaster for ultta-fine hair! 

Leave ins: Hairveda Whipped Ends, any lightweight oil. 

Cleansers: Jessicurl cleansing cream, Curl Junkie Daily Fix. 

I think you can find most of these in Target, Walgreen amd CVS if not Curlmart, amd most of them also have extensive reviews online so you can check for yourself (that's how I came to know them and love them...)  She seems like a very low-mani person so I'd probably go for a product that can be used as  a leave in, DC and co-wash. The directions on the Curl Rehab tub say you can use it as a 3 in 1 and I know you can do the same with the Tresemme from experience. Pretty much all the product from the Curl Junkie, SM or Hairveda lines are multi-purpose so you don't have to buy nowhere near as much as you think!


----------



## laylaaa (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh, and I know I said multi-purpose is good (and it is) but the Hairveda moisturiser is worth abandoning the oils and the extra rest! They sell sample packs of 1oz for $2 and it can easily last for 2 weeks -and I'm stupidly heavyhanded with my products. I just did my first twist out seeing as wet bunning = no bueno  for my roots and I keep wandering to the mirror to creep on my hair


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 17, 2013)

yodie said:


> I'd like to try sticking to oils, but oils don't moisturize.



That's what I found too when I tried oils alone. It was hit or miss for me actually.



PJaye said:


> However, I happened upon a game changer that has allowed me to comb through my hair with very little stress or breakage. I call it “strand coating” – applying a lubricating product to my hair prior to combing.



Yes, when I do comb, (mostly on wash days), this is the only way I do it.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 17, 2013)

Nonie said:


> @yodie, I honestly don't think applying a leave-in is necessary to moisturize your hair. I haven't applied one since 2009 and I've got soft hair that doesn't have tangles or get SSKs. I get my moisture from the conditioning I do when I wash my hair twice a week. Once hair is moisturized, the goal should be to figure out how to retain that moisture. That's where oil, grease, serums come into play.
> 
> There was a 4B natural called MSA who used nothing on her hair but Castor oil on damp hair and she had the softest coils from that. I have already shared that applying a serum to damp hair to seal gives me soft smooth strands. I hate EVOO as it makes my hair hard but there are oils whose molecules are small and believed to work as moisturizers. Plus it isn't external moisture that makes hair soft, but internal. So I think what is happening is you are using butters and creams which do not retain moisture and so you are losing moisture to the air.
> 
> Have you tried S Curl?


yodie, Nonie is on to something.  My hair is usually still nice and moisturized for a while *even if I air dry with* *no product and I have the kinkiest of textures!*

You are correct that most oils don't moisturize.

Like Nonie, I don't use leave-ins. Matter of fact, I happened on that by accident. I was having horrible dryness, couldn't air dry because I'd have a crispy dried tangled mess. I was washing, DCing, leave-in, oil, butter. Well for a week I literally forgot and started doing other things--experimenting with just teas and water spritzing.

Wouldn't you know, I totally forgot about leave-ins with these experiments and my hair was just fine. Well I thought I SHOULD be using leave-ins like everyone else! Started again and same negative result of dryness. LIs are out of my reggi. 

I think some leave-ins block the moisture, or worse, dries the hair out completely. Even though some tout their natural ingredients, most still contain stuff like emulsifiers and preservatives that I believe caused me so much trouble.

I'm also finding that a regular co-wash schedule with my favorite cheapie condish (V05!) and water or teas to moisturize, that my hair is fine and LIs are completely unnecessary and a waste of money.

Also your porosity will play a role. If you are low porosity, moisture will have trouble getting in. High, and your hair dries out AND overloads quickly with product.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 17, 2013)

HoneyA said:


> Yes, when I do comb, (mostly on wash days), this is the only way I do it.


 
HoneyA, you and I are so >>here<<. There is no way any 4B natural can comb long hair w/o using a lubricant. It is why my hair never grew longer than 3-4 inches when I was a teen. Had to wear loose hair and combed it dry daily and broke it off. Since I learned to always have a product that provides slip, combing my hair has been a breeze. When my hair is loose, I do it in the AM to style and in the PM before braiding it for the night. 

Here's a vid showing how I comb my hair. I open up the coils and then slide the comb through: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCcoXph8tF4

I was using a metal pick comb in that image. In recent years, I use a seamless fine tooth comb and work on small sections at a time, braiding them up before moving to another area so as to keep hair tangle-free.

I don't have a video and the image of me combing it is missing (Fotki issues) but you can see that when my hair is washed and rinsed, it coils up into its kinky state:







If I didn't do anything and just let it airdry, I'd end up with this impossible to comb problem:






If I applied something like conditioner and combed it through as it airdried, I would have it somewhat stretched since the conditioner like say butters would dry up and not cause shrinkage:






This is the difference when I apply S Curl (but I still can comb it because of the slip provided by S Curl):


----------



## yodie (Apr 18, 2013)

Nonie said:


> yodie, I honestly don't think applying a leave-in is necessary to moisturize your hair. I haven't applied one since 2009 and I've got soft hair that doesn't have tangles or get SSKs. I get my moisture from the conditioning I do when I wash my hair twice a week. Once hair is moisturized, the goal should be to figure out how to retain that moisture. That's where oil, grease, serums come into play.
> 
> There was a 4B natural called MSA who used nothing on her hair but Castor oil on damp hair and she had the softest coils from that. I have already shared that applying a serum to damp hair to seal gives me soft smooth strands. I hate EVOO as it makes my hair hard but there are oils whose molecules are small and believed to work as moisturizers. Plus it isn't external moisture that makes hair soft, but internal. So I think what is happening is you are using butters and creams which do not retain moisture and so you are losing moisture to the air.
> 
> Have you tried S Curl?



Maybe one of these days I'll listen to my hair and not repeat the same mistakes. 

My hair naturally does better when I use serums and oil, but I thought I needed to add moisture and then seal with an oil and forego the serum. I'll add some serum to my ends from now on and leave it at that. The less I do to my hair, the better it is. WHEN WILL I LEARN THIS?? 

My wet hair loves serum also. 

I love S Curl when I'm hiding my hair underneath a wig, but it causes my hair to frizz like crazy if I try to wear straight styles. 

Now I have damage from wearing a chignon twist out and I thought I was protective styling my hair. I have to progressively cut the damage. My problem is that I repeat the same mistakes over and over. These mistakes are very costly and unfortunately I've learned the hard way. 

I decided to add a few tracks to the back of my hair to prevent myself from trying anything new AND so that I can give it a long enough rest and recovery to gain a decent amount of length to allow me to stretch with braids and actually LIKE the way it looks. 

JUST VENTING OUT OF FRUSTRATION.


----------



## yodie (Apr 18, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> yodie, Nonie is on to something.  My hair is usually still nice and moisturized for a while *even if I air dry with* *no product and I have the kinkiest of textures!*
> 
> You are correct that most oils don't moisturize.
> 
> ...



I believe I have normal porosity hair if there is such. 
My hair overloads very quickly with product. Why do I know that in the back of my mind, but I seem to forget it? 

Well, I'm throwing out my butters and keeping my serums, s curl and oils. That's it. I'm so tired of my hair not looking the way that I want or setback after setback.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 18, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> Everything was fine before air drying. I did hot oil before and detangled. Then sectionned hair. Shampood with ors aloe shampoo.  i rinsed kt was.soft and strong. Then i dried it added à lotion (it has silk keratin and makes my hair usually soft when dry).
> Then i put coconut blue magic but not scalp (usually.locks moisture when hair is dry on normal days.
> i then hair banded 8 sections.
> 
> ...



coolsista-paris
Maybe I missed it but did you use conditioner after rinsing the ORS creamy aloe?  That could be your problem


----------



## almond eyes (Apr 18, 2013)

Nonie said:


> @coolsista-paris, I have never bothered with banding because it does not look as effective for stretching hair as braids. After I rinse off conditioner and do an ACV rinse, I braid my hair bare. I find it stretches better that way. Because I comb my hair and rebraid throughout my wash, it is completely tangle-free so when I do those final firm braids after my ACV rinse, my hair is so detangled that a fine-tooth comb can go through it. When I undo the braids, my hair is smooth and wavy. I can then apply S Curl if I don't mind shrinkage or use something like coconut oil if I want my hair to stay stretched.
> 
> Also I don't know what you use to moisturize but for me creams and butters would make my hair soft on application but it would dry up hard. I know it was them because my hair without product is as soft as cotton puffs.


 
Co signing with Nonie when I use no product in my hair after washing and braiding it stays super soft when I unravel the next day. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Apr 18, 2013)

Bublin said:


> I strictly use twists to airdry only.  Because I am Low Porosity my hair takes forever to dry in braids.
> Once they are dry I will put big braids in my hair overnight and undo them in the morning so I can bun my braid out.
> *With twists I am a fuzz ball the next day.*



*Yeah, it's frizzy.  I could get away with it last week with the cap.  This week I did a few over since it's only in the front. They are flat twists sot they are not small.   I just get tired of wearing my hair pulled back in buns or puffs...as I stated in an earlier thread that's been the only two styles I've worn for YEARS.  I am trying to thicken my edges so I want to try new styles like everyone else so as not to continue put strains on my front edges.  Sucks that the frizz  pops up though. I might try it with a little gel for next week. *


----------



## almond eyes (Apr 18, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i would look into Qhemet or Oyin line and they have packages/gift/samples that you can purchase.
> 
> http://www.oyinhandmade.com/minis/snack.html
> 
> and get her a nice plastic pick. if she is brushing it out, in her mind, her hair isn't neat/done if it is not brushed or comb properly. (don't wanna embrace the naps/kinks)


 
Qhemet because of the glycerin doesn't work for all fine haired gals with low porosity.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 18, 2013)

Nonie PJaye DarkJoy yodie

Just based on the last few posts from you all, how do you all get your hair to stay stretched (preferably without heat) but moisturised? I normally air dry with S-Curl but that causes major shrinkage like Nonie pointed out sooo, what is a good product that is moisturising but that doesn't cause the hair to shrink over a week let's say? I'm willing to try this out next week.


----------



## yodie (Apr 18, 2013)

HoneyA, Just recently I used castor oil after I washed (no leave in), flat twisted my hair and let it air dry. My hair was nice and soft. You would probably have to do flat twists each day in order to stretch it even more. This right here will be my simple regi in another 17 months.


----------



## almond eyes (Apr 18, 2013)

I am beginning to see that whether one uses products or not and which products depends on whether your fine hair is low porosity or fine, relaxed or natural.

As I said being a fine haired and relaxed, I have exhausted myself with the number of regiments over the past few months since I decided to stop wearing extensions and weaves in early 2012. 

I did read posts from Nonie and a few others talking about this no product regiment. And one evening through not wanting to have hair all over the place after using Qhemet biologics that I saw the difference in my hair immediately after washing and braiding in big braids with no product. When I attempted to experiment with the Qhemet my hair was crunchy and hairs were everywhere. And to think I thought that was normal!!!!!!!

I really do think now that some of these leave ins are no good for certain hair types even if they are natural/organic. I wish that I had known that years ago when I was natural as I also had the same problem of having lots of hair shedding when I used my organic and natural hair care products.

For the past month, I have been exclusively using this no product regiment except for a smidgen of morroccan oil on my braids and the ends. I focus on moisture on my wash days. 

While I only co wash my hair once a week, I am thinking that now I can go back to doing it twice a week as long as I detangle before (to remove shed hairs) and after wash by gently pulling the strands apart rather than combing them as relaxed fine hairs are even more delicate than natural hair and immediately braid up my hair with no product.

Last week, I did a real shampoo wash with braided hair and only shanpooed at my roots, conditioned and then braided up my hair and the next day when I unravelled them, it was soft and nice and curly. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Bublin (Apr 18, 2013)

On my next wash day I'll experiment with airdrying with no product OR just leave-in and no moisturiser.  I'm scared!!
I may add a little castor oil to my ends to stop them tangling up.


----------



## g.lo (Apr 18, 2013)

washing my hair tomorrow, so will try Nonie theory, it kind of make sense.
I will just apply my komaza moisturising spray and seal with an oil or butter and will see!


----------



## almond eyes (Apr 18, 2013)

For those ladies who try to do the no product thing please give feedback. Remember, hair must be braided or twisted up and if you have low porosity hair and becareful with your choice of moisturisers because some moisturisers on wet hair can draw moisture away.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 18, 2013)

I am seeing quite a bit of shedding. I now realize that its from the brahmi oil I use for prepooing. I love this stuff. It makes my hair so smooth and straight (I am texlaxed).  As Nonie advised earlier in this thread, the shedding is a good thing. I just make sure to get the shed hairs out carefully every other day or so. 

How many people who shed use some sort of growth aid regularly?  Brahmi, amla, hair trigger, supplements, etc??


----------



## Nonie (Apr 18, 2013)

HoneyA said:


> @Nonie @PJaye @DarkJoy @yodie
> 
> Just based on the last few posts from you all, how do you all get your hair to stay stretched (preferably without heat) but moisturised? I normally air dry with S-Curl but that causes major shrinkage like Nonie pointed out sooo, what is a good product that is moisturising but that doesn't cause the hair to shrink over a week let's say? I'm willing to try this out next week.



@HoneyA, unlike most people, having stretched hair isn't really my favorite thing. I love a puff that stays off my body so shrunken puffs are my favorite dos and I love that they stay cute all day, everyday. 

Anyway, I only wore a stretched out puff once in the last ten years, and to do that, I airdried with no product then used EV coconut oil. My hair was moisturized from conditioning so the oil was more like a balm than a moisturizer. To me moisturized hair is soft and mine is w/o anything on it. I may try safflower the next time I consider stretched hair as I've heard great things about it. 

Because my strands are fine, my hair stretched is so meh! Just lifeless. Not heavy enough to move/swing or even notice gravity's pull: if the wind blew one way, my hair could work as a windsock and point in the direction it was going and it might stay pointing that way till another wind blew going another way when it'd strike a new pose. I find my straight/stretched hair needs to be put in some contained do otherwise it just doesn't stay looking good. That's why any time my hair is not in a shrunken do, I wear an updo that ensures the strands stay put. 

This was my usual puff in 2009 with S Curl:






This was my puff the same week with coconut oil:





I think I might also try stretched hair with a serum. Instead of airdrying bare hair, apply a serum to damp hair then stretch and do nothing more. The idea of smooth hair w/ no stickiness is appealing to me.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 18, 2013)

Nonie said:


> coolsista-paris, I have never bothered with banding because it does not look as effective for stretching hair as braids. After I rinse off conditioner and do an ACV rinse, I braid my hair bare. I find it stretches better that way. Because I comb my hair and rebraid throughout my wash, it is completely tangle-free so when I do those final firm braids after my ACV rinse, my hair is so detangled that a fine-tooth comb can go through it. When I undo the braids, my hair is smooth and wavy. I can then apply S Curl if I don't mind shrinkage or use something like coconut oil if I want my hair to stay stretched.
> 
> Also I don't know what you use to moisturize but for me creams and butters would make my hair soft on application but it would dry up hard. I know it was them because my hair without product is as soft as cotton puffs.



Do you add thé s curl just after thé wash ?

When i dry with towel i dont add my scurl spray.i just seal in général. I might be wrong.

I thought moosturizing with spray will just put me back to high shrinkage.

Needs to be tried to add spray then seal and do whatever i want. 

I never received my order,giovanni  leave in. It might make hairrationnels hard too.


----------



## PJaye (Apr 18, 2013)

HoneyA said:


> @Nonie @PJaye @DarkJoy @yodie
> 
> Just based on the last few posts from you all, how do you all get your hair to stay stretched (preferably without heat) but moisturised? I normally air dry with S-Curl but that causes major shrinkage like Nonie pointed out sooo, what is a good product that is moisturising but that doesn't cause the hair to shrink over a week let's say? I'm willing to try this out next week.


 

HoneyA

Unless straightened, the only stretching my hair gets is while braided given that I regularly air dry in a ponytail/braid. Since I don’t fuss with my hair on a daily basis, I rely upon creamy, water-based, protein and cone-free conditioners to provide me with lasting moisture.  My staple leave-ins are: 

Darcy’s Botanicals Daily Leave-in 
Shescentit Avocado Conditioner 
Shescentit Pomegranate Curl Quenching Conditioner

All of these products do not encourage shrinkage and will keep my hair moisturized for days. I will also use Darcy’s Botanicals Transitioning Hair Creme as a mid-week refresher on spritzed hair. HTH.


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 19, 2013)

g.lo and Babygrowth did the sukesh just now. I mixed it with black tea and a couple squirts of honey before applying to my hair.  Jury's out on how I'll feel about it; bc of the amla,  its very gritty but hair feels very soft so that's nice .  I was experiencing some shedding since earlier this week, but I noticed only a small amount of hair when I rinsed and shampoo'd as well as when I was putting in my dc. So that is nice but I do not like the grit.  I rinsed longer than when I rinse henna and there. is. still. grit.  no bueno.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 19, 2013)

@coolsista-paris, please mention me when you ask me a question. I don't  always read every post so I had not seen your question. If you mention  me, I won't miss something you need me to see.



coolsista-paris said:


> Do you add thé s curl just after thé wash ?


.
I think I need to make it clear that I love shrinkage. And because S Curl is my moisturizer of choice, yes, after towel drying my hair, I apply S Curl meticulously: I part a narrow section and apply a sufficient amount relaxer style and then comb the section and repeat till all my hair has slip so I can comb it.

If I don't need to go anywhere or if I plan on wearing it stretched or say I wanted to flatiron or I want to twist it, I would braid it bare and let it dry that way to stretch it. I would not use S Curl.I would use coconut oil if wearing a stretched out puff, use protectant if flatironing, use nothing if twisting. 



coolsista-paris said:


> When i dry with towel i dont add my scurl spray.i just seal in général. I might be wrong.



I don't know what you seal with. I know people who do that and seal with Castor oil or a serum do have soft hair. When I use S Curl, I never seal.




coolsista-paris said:


> I thought moosturizing with spray will just put me back to high shrinkage.
> 
> Needs to be tried to add spray then seal and do whatever i want.



If you are avoiding shrinkage you can't use a product with water so yes S Curl would thwart your efforts.


----------



## g.lo (Apr 20, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> g.lo and Babygrowth did the sukesh just now. I mixed it with black tea and a couple squirts of honey before applying to my hair.  Jury's out on how I'll feel about it; bc of the amla,  its very gritty but hair feels very soft so that's nice .  I was experiencing some shedding since earlier this week, but I noticed only a small amount of hair when I rinsed and shampoo'd as well as when I was putting in my dc. So that is nice but I do not like the grit.  I rinsed longer than when I rinse henna and there. is. still. grit.  no bueno.



Yes it is grittier than the henna, but i always add some marshmallow powder and i think that help to rinse out easily!


----------



## g.lo (Apr 20, 2013)

Nonie , i tried not using product both on me and my daughter.
I have high porosity and  DD has low porosity. the technique didn't work for me, but worked on DD.
i will adopt that for my DD, has I really have hard time finding products that her hair like.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 20, 2013)

HoneyA said:


> @Nonie @PJaye @DarkJoy @yodie
> 
> Just based on the last few posts from you all, how do you all get your hair to stay stretched (preferably without heat) but moisturised? I normally air dry with S-Curl but that causes major shrinkage like Nonie pointed out sooo, what is a good product that is moisturising but that doesn't cause the hair to shrink over a week let's say? I'm willing to try this out next week.


@HoneyA, I do flat twists out, which is how my hair stays stretched.

@Bublin, did you try it?

I think just letting it dry w/o product every now and then is a good idea. It's a good way to see the state of your hair.  

Remember, LIs and other products just hide the true state of your hair. If it is internally well moisturized, it will be soft. It ends up like steel wool (esp for the naturals) then obviously you need more moisture and or protein balance. 

If you hair is TOO dry, remember, remedy this just by rewetting and conditioning again if necessary. It's really not a big deal to dry your hair without products.

I do agree with a PP that says it's best to focus moisture on wash days with GOOD DC's and whatever conditioning products work for your hair and its porosity and density.

Though, I don't use commercial products like leave-ins and gels I DO spray my hair with its favorite softening and shed busting teas and I DO seal sometimes with oils and in dry winter with butters or (gasp) grease and JUST ON THE ENDS. I leave the scalp alone except for EVOO and EVCO.

My hair and scalp (which has moderate eczema as well) seem to be doing much better these days with these techniques.


----------



## Bublin (Apr 20, 2013)

DarkJoy  I have literally just finished twisting my hair.  i was going to give a full report tomorrow...but since you asked..........

I wasn't brave enough to go completely bare but i significantly reduced the amount of product I used.
As you said above I made a huge effort to ensure my dc was my moisture.

As I'm Lo Po I have started to incorporate heat at every stage to help products to penetrate and it's really working.  All those DC's that I thought my hair hated, it now loves because I'm opening the cuticle with heat, allowing it to do it's job, rather than it sitting on the hair shaft.  I sit under the hood dryer for my pre poo and again with my dc = butter soft hair.

I usually apply a leave-in, heavy moisturiser and then seal with oil.
Today, I just applied a small amount of leave-in and a small amount of serum, twisted it up and by the time I'd finished my last twist it was almost dry.  This is a miracle and my hair is unrecognisably soft.
If you remember any of my previous posts, you'll know that my hair takes FOREVER to dry and then feels like greasy straw.  Bare in mind that is another Low Po characteristic but the use of heat to penetrate the dc and the reduction of products have improved the feel of my hair.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Apr 20, 2013)

my fine, fine haired ladies... I'm doing a henna/amla treatment. I added 2 table spoon of henna and 1 table spoon of amla, a blob of yoghurt, a sq


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Apr 20, 2013)

Ladies baring in mind that fine hair doesn't like to stew in moisture, how long do you do treatments for? I want to do a henna amla treatment tomorrow and I'm wondering whether i should do it overnight. 

tia x


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow @Bublin! course I remember how long it takes yours to dry. That's amazing! Soooo glad a lower product/heat regimen might be working for you...plus it save cash. lol. Please keep us updated. It would be helpful, esp to other low-po ladies!

@llan, I henna now for 3hrs. I used to 6 and sometimes overnight. But 3 seems to be plenty.

UPDATE: So today I did my Ayurvedic reggi and finished with a DC. Now remember, week before last I used the Aphogee 2 min. The co-washed the maybe 4 times the last 2 weeks. My hair is already on the verge of feeling 'too' soft?! 

This very second, I'm styling my product-fee hair (just water and tea and adding EVCO to each piece as I twist) in chunky flat twists 3 rows and total ~8 twists (taking a break to type). Have the back done and the front and sides are already dry... and it is still VERY soft on the dry parts...

I guess next week will be another Aphogee 2min treatment. High-po is for the birds!


----------



## Bublin (Apr 20, 2013)

llan I've never used henna but I only need to sit under the hood dryer for 30 mins for the dc to penetrate.  
I've found overnight treatments to be useless as it wasn't enough heat to open my cuticles and the product sat ontop of my strands and made them mushy and straw-like at the same time.  Bare in mind my porosity level so that may not apply to you.


----------



## laylaaa (Apr 20, 2013)

llan


I freeze, thaw and then put my henna on overnight with saran wrap. I'm not sure yet if I should customize my henna  so there's absolutely zero risk of over-moisturizing with plain henna for me atm. I  follow it up with a reconstructor and THEN an overnight DC to achieve balance. Erring on the side of protein allows me to go nuts with moisture in the end. It works like a charm each time.


----------



## Bublin (Apr 20, 2013)

DarkJoy
You know right now I'm touching my hair .  Lifted up my bonnet and pulled out a twist 
Oh my dayz.....this is a different head of hair.  I'm not used to feeling butter soft hair, that is fully dry and non greasy.  Minimal product is the way to go.

Now I don't want to get the next stage wrong...moisturising mid week.  I'm thinking I will just rub some avocado oil all over for nourishment and co-wash mid week for moisture....I mean, if my hair is going to dry this quickly and soft a mid week wash is now possible for me.


----------



## keranikki (Apr 20, 2013)

I tried the "no product" trend in my hair this evening.  I have to say it helped me realize the true nature of my hair.  I have high porosity hair around the edges of my hair and low porosity in the crown.  My hair is all around soft,  but the crown is not as soft as the rest of my hair. I'm thinking I'll add a little heat next time just to get the crown a little more moisture.  I don't know whether I should use direct heat just for the crown or heat the actual product.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 21, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> g.lo and Babygrowth did the sukesh just now. I mixed it with black tea and a couple squirts of honey before applying to my hair.  Jury's out on how I'll feel about it; bc of the amla,  its very gritty but hair feels very soft so that's nice .  I was experiencing some shedding since earlier this week, but I noticed only a small amount of hair when I rinsed and shampoo'd as well as when I was putting in my dc. So that is nice but I do not like the grit.  I rinsed longer than when I rinse henna and there. is. still. grit.  no bueno.



I tried something diff today. I did an alma/cassia/pink clay masque with marsh mallow powder, hibiscus, honey, rose water, olive oil, safflower oil and lemongrass eo and shea moisture dc. I let the mix sit for about 20 minutes to detangle and the clay must have dissolved all the grit. It was pretty much nonexistent. 

I henna'd my big sis and planned to do myself too but I used up all the mix on her big head, lol.


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 21, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> I tried something diff today. I did an alma/cassia/pink clay masque with marsh mallow powder, hibiscus, honey, rose water, olive oil, safflower oil and lemongrass eo and shea moisture dc. I let the mix sit for about 20 minutes to detangle and the clay must have dissolved all the grit. It was pretty much nonexistent.
> 
> I henna'd my big sis and planned to do myself too but I used up all the mix on her big head, lol.


.
mshoneyfly did you find bits left in your hair? where do you buy your marshmallow powder?


----------



## smores (Apr 21, 2013)

I left out the most important part of my henna routine. I sit under the steamer so I only leave my henna on for an hour. Then I only rinse my hair with warm water on day 1. The next day I do my regular wash routine. The warm water, instead of shampoo, keeps my hair from drying out. HTH!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 21, 2013)

yodie said:


> Nonie, I think this is what causes my hair to break when wearing twist outs. The butters make my hair feel soft initially, but it just seems to dry.
> Do you seal your ends with anything?



I tried sealing with oils and it works better with blue magic coconut . Weard. I applied to ends my hair felt great. I wanted to avoid using this but im just gonna listen to this hair..

castor oil isnt bad but it really is heavy for me. I might have to try cutting it with another oil.

How about you? Do you seal?


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 21, 2013)

Nonie said:


> yodie, no I don't. But there was a time I tried out Vaseline at the end of my twists and it was OK. Then I tried a serum (John Frieda Frizz Ease) on damp ends and that was even better because ends didn't feel sticky but were so soft and smooth. But I like baggying and I cannot baggy with those products on my hair or my scalp would itch like crazy. So I just don't bother with products unless I need to comb my hair. I have been in twists since 2009 and just go bare coz I don't like feeling product on my skin and unlike my afro which keeps product up and away, twists hang and touch my face and neck so would make me icky. If I didn't care for baggying, I would probably use a serum on damp twists.



When i use serum on damp it comes out nice and soft. It stays moisturized for days and makes it easier for me.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 21, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> I tried sealing with oils and it works better with blue magic coconut . Weard. I applied to ends my hair felt great. I wanted to avoid using this but im just gonna listen to this hair..
> 
> castor oil isnt bad but it really is heavy for me. I might have to try cutting it with another oil.
> 
> How about you? Do you seal?



coolsista-paris, I don't know if you were asking me (you quoted Yodie's post in which it seems there was a mention of me so I got the alert. If you meant to ask Yodie, you will have to mention her so she sees your question).

If you meant the question for me, then no I do not seal. But that's only because I hate product and S Curl alone when I'm wearing my hair out seems enough for me. I've sealed the ends of my twists before with Vaseline and it was fine--I was trying out using S Curl on my twists but I found redoing them with product made my hair feel as if it'd tangle nd knot up. Working on bare hair is better for me. So I went back to no-product twists. And when I wear my hair out which is when I use S Curl, the ends curl back and into the afro and S Curl feels like plenty of product for me so I don't bother sealing ends. I do like serum though and how it doesn't leave my hair sticky so I think if I were into sealing, I'd use that. I do seal my edges with Vaseline when I go swimming. 

BTW sealing with grease like you're doing is something many people do so there's nothing wrong with it. 

I think Castor Oil needs to be applied to very wet hair so that the water kinda "cuts it" for you.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 21, 2013)

Nonie said:


> @coolsista-paris, please mention me when you ask me a question. I don't  always read every post so I had not seen your question. If you mention  me, I won't miss something you need me to see.
> 
> .
> I think I need to make it clear that I love shrinkage. And because S Curl is my moisturizer of choice, yes, after towel drying my hair, I apply S Curl meticulously: I part a narrow section and apply a sufficient amount relaxer style and then comb the section and repeat till all my hair has slip so I can comb it.
> ...



Thanks à lot for these answers Nonie

i see clearer NOW ;-)


----------



## Nonie (Apr 21, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> When i use serum on damp it comes out nice and soft. It stays moisturized for days and makes it easier for me.



coolsista-paris, I think serum is an excellent sealant. Better than oils and grease. And as you say, works for days so you don't need to moisturize your hair. Not that it would be possible to anyway since it creates such a good seal locking moisture in and any additional moisture you might try to add out. So you need to shampoo your hair if you want to add moisture. But yeah, like you, I lover how serum makes my hair feel.


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 21, 2013)

Reporting on the no product air drying experiment:

Ok so I did a moisturising DC and my hair felt soft and detangled as usual up to that point. I was able to finger part and braid it easily while it was still damp with no product and I just put a little bit of olive oil on the ends. I did about 16 braids. I noticed that my hair took a lot less time to dry than if I had applied moisturiser. When I undid the braids about maybe 2 hours later, my hair was soft and stretched. As time wore on it felt as though I need to put something in it, like I needed to moisturise but I don't have anything right now to moisturise with that won't cause it to shrink.



yodie said:


> Just recently I used castor oil after I washed (no leave in), flat twisted my hair and let it air dry. My hair was nice and soft. You would probably have to do flat twists each day in order to stretch it even more. This right here will be my simple regi in another 17 months.



Yes, my hair was soft when I unbraided it. I just did straight braids though. I still need to learn to flat twist.



Nonie said:


> Anyway, I only wore a stretched out puff once in the last ten years, and to do that, I airdried with no product then used EV coconut oil. My hair was moisturized from conditioning so the oil was more like a balm than a moisturizer. To me moisturized hair is soft and mine is w/o anything on it. I may try safflower the next time I consider stretched hair as I've heard great things about it.



It felt soft when I undid the braids. I didn't use coconut oil because it dries my hair out for some reason - by itself I mean. If I mix it with something else, it's a bit better. I'll use vatika oil or coconut oil in my pre-poo mix but that's about it.



PJaye said:


> Darcy’s Botanicals Daily Leave-in
> Shescentit Avocado Conditioner
> Shescentit Pomegranate Curl Quenching Conditioner
> 
> All of these products do not encourage shrinkage and will keep my hair moisturized for days. I will also use Darcy’s Botanicals Transitioning Hair Creme as a mid-week refresher on spritzed hair. HTH.



I'll do some research on these products you mentioned. Right now I have no other moisturisers that do not encourage shrinkage. Even if I leave my hair stretched for the week, I won't be able to moisturise properly if I don't use my staples.



DarkJoy said:


> I think just letting it dry w/o product every now and then is a good idea. It's a good way to see the state of your hair.
> 
> Remember, LIs and other products just hide the true state of your hair. If it is internally well moisturized, it will be soft. It ends up like steel wool (esp for the naturals) then obviously you need more moisture and or protein balance.
> 
> ...



Agreed. It really isn't a big deal to let your hair air dry without products. I would do it again. I'll see how my hair feels by the time I'm ready for bed and if I need to moisturise again.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 21, 2013)

HoneyA if you feel like experimenting, maybe take a small section that make it damp and then while damp apply a serum making sure to coat it well--doesn't mean use loads; just make sure you smooth it along its length. Then braid it firmly to airdry. See if you find it leaving your hair smooth and soft as coolsista-paris and I have found. I think it works even better if you do a VERY DILUTE ACV rinse as your final rinse just before you apply the serum to the wet hair and braid to stretch and airdry.


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 21, 2013)

Nonie I'm going to have to go shopping. I have no serum or ACV right now though. I'll see if I can find that John Frieda Frizz Ease serum.


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 21, 2013)

Bublin said:


> I usually apply a leave-in, heavy moisturiser and then seal with oil.Today, I just applied a small amount of leave-in and a small amount of serum, twisted it up and by the time I'd finished my last twist it was almost dry.  This is a miracle and my hair is unrecognisably soft.



That's one thing I figured out today. I used to get annoyed that my hair took so long to dry. I used no product today and a dab of oil on the ends and my hair was dry in no time.


----------



## clbowler (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I'm very very new here but I've been trying to do my homework. My daughter (bhndbrwneyes) posted previously about product recommendations for my ultra fine hair. I haven't received those products yet but not knowing she purchased them I went out and bought some myself. I don't have a regimen yet because I am still learning. It seems that whatever I do I continue to experience alarming hair loss. Some of my concerns are...

1.) I wake up with my hair matted so I must detangle. I have been instructed to detangle only while in the shower with conditioner in my hair and only using my fingers. Are there any tips to prevent my hair from tangling at night WITHOUT putting it in twists/braids? I lose hair while doing those activities also. If I can prevent tangling at night then I won't have to wash every day I think. I feel like washing every day would be too much.

2.) I've lost a lot of hair on my edges, can I ever regrow these areas? I used to brush that area to style my hair but I've learned to stop that. Do headbands and gel hurt also?

3.) I tried using S-Curl for my styles but I'm still losing hair while using it (not sure if it is the product of not). I think my hair needs products very very watery in consistency. Does any one know of a good LIGHTWEIGTH daily moisturizer? Would water and a little bit of oil be enough?

Also, can anyone tell what hair type I am? 4-something?
Thank you!


----------



## yodie (Apr 21, 2013)

Nonie said:


> HoneyA if you feel like experimenting, maybe take a small section that make it damp and then while damp apply a serum making sure to coat it well--doesn't mean use loads; just make sure you smooth it along its length. Then braid it firmly to airdry. See if you find it leaving your hair smooth and soft as coolsista-paris and I have found. I think it works even better if you do a VERY DILUTE ACV rinse as your final rinse just before you apply the serum to the wet hair and braid to stretch and airdry.



Nonie, you make me want to try this with the serum. 
I mess up when I have too many options.


----------



## PJaye (Apr 21, 2013)

clbowler said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm very very new here but I've been trying to do my homework. My daughter (@bhndbrwneyes) posted previously about product recommendations for my ultra fine hair. I haven't received those products yet but not knowing she purchased them I went out and bought some myself. I don't have a regimen yet because I am still learning. It seems that whatever I do I continue to experience alarming hair loss. Some of my concerns are...
> 
> ...


 

First of all, welcome to the site! I know it seems like a lot of information, but I urge you to keep taking notes, asking questions and pressing forward. The ladies here are extremely knowledgeable, kind and supportive; they won’t let you fall.

Many members have reported experiencing hair loss at one time or another in their lives, particularly around the hairline. Several years ago, the areas on either side of my head above my ears were plucked clean, Kojak bald from a bad case of psoriasis that was at least 3 inches in diameter, and remained somewhat thin and weak until I joined this site and began my HHJ. I was able to successfully strengthen and fill in my edges by using oil, specifically:

- Castor oil, which has germicidal and fungicidal properties that cleans the scalp of any impurities that may be inhibiting growth. It also moisturizes the hair and scalp by attracting moisture to the hair and preventing dryness, in addition to promoting growth and thickness.

- The essential oils of rosemary, sage, and bergamot. Rosemary is a circulatory stimulant for the scalp/hair follicles that facilitates growth and prevents hair fall while assisting with any itchy scalp issues. Sage has purifying, antimicrobial and conditioning properties that helps to eliminate hair loss and prevent hair fall by strengthening and thickening the hair shaft. Bergamot is another highly effective conditioning oil that gives body while facilitating hair growth and retarding hair fall (peppermint is also a good scalp stimulant that encourages growth, but I didn’t use it because I don’t care for the tingling, menthol-like sensation it gives).

The best thing about using these oils is not only can they be added to conditioners, shampoos, sprays and other oils, but they can also be applied directly to a given area. Castor oil is thick and somewhat sticky, and appears to work best when it is diluted with a lighter oil, like grapeseed or even extra virgin olive oil. 

Don’t be afraid when you see hair coming from your head because it’s natural for hair to shed an average of 100 hairs per day. My personal rule of thumb is: long hairs and knots = cool; broken pieces of hair, thinning, bald spots = time to hyperventilate into a paper bag and reassess what I’m doing.

IMO, headbands and gel should be fine as long as they aren’t placing undue stress upon your strands. Keep in mind that you can always use diluted conditioner or a spray bottle full of water, oil and a bit of conditioner as a daily moisturizer if you are finding the regular conditioners to be weighty. I would also advise not worrying about your hair type right now; just focus on helping your hair regain its strength and the hair typing will fall into place.

With regard to nighttime tangling and matting, to be quite honest, I’m not sure what to recommend.  I think the solution would depend upon your daily styling choices.  For instance, if you choose to do what’s called a Wash N Go (dampening the hair, applying a leave-in/moisturizer and a gel, scrunching the curls and letting it air dry), I say just keep washing N going all week by refreshing it each day without combing it.  Then, on wash day, you can shampoo, condition, detangle, moisturize and go for another week.  Or, you could keep your hair moisturized through the night by lightly spritzing it with water before covering it with a plastic cap.  I’m just throwing some ideas out while typing; I’m sure the other ladies will chime in with better ones.   

Again, welcome to the site. I hope that this rather longwinded response has helped in some way.

.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 22, 2013)

yodie said:


> @Nonie, you make me want to try this with the serum.
> I mess up when I have too many options.



yodie,  say no to the PJism drink. If you have something working, stick with it. Save this for the day you run out of what's working and need a backup. Or you can just experiment one day so you know if it's a good alternative (John Frieda is an excellent line for serums so if you buy it and it doesn't work, you can use it over blowdried or straightened hair to prevent reversion. There is a thermal one that might be better to use WITH heat, but years before I knew about heat protectants, I used the plain ol' serum for my final flat iron pass and it worked for me. But to be on the safe side, now that I know about protectants, if all I had was the plain one (not thermal) I'd use it over my hair after it's been straightened to seal out moisture.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 22, 2013)

clbowler said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm very very new here but I've been trying to do my homework. My daughter (@bhndbrwneyes) posted previously about product recommendations for my ultra fine hair. I haven't received those products yet but not knowing she purchased them I went out and bought some myself. I don't have a regimen yet because I am still learning. It seems that whatever I do I continue to experience alarming hair loss. Some of my concerns are...
> 
> ...



Welcome @clbowler. @PJaye has told you most of what I was going to say so I will just touch on what she left out that I believe is important. 

First of all, you asked what your hair type is, I  believe you have fine 4B hair like I do. 







Now I will tell you that my hair NEVER has tangles. And that's because I never let them come to being.

For as long as I have lived, I had never heard of anyone with my type of hair going to bed without braiding it unless it was relaxed until I joined LHCF and I still clutch pearls when I hear of someone doing it--but I have to remind myself that for many natural hair is a new thing. Even my straightened hair gets braided for the night (far right below). 






Our hair is so coily and has so much shrinkage that if you leave it to its devices it WILL tangle and knot up and you will either take forever getting the tangles out or get frustrated and yank them out breaking your hair. 

Seriously it's so not worth it. It doesn't take that long to put big braids into your hair. It keeps your hair tangle free so you can easily comb it in the morning. 

Also, S Curl IMO is one of the best and lightest moisturizers for our hair. I think my posts in the thread below will give you more info on how to handle our hair and how to moisturize with S Curl. I do not believe you need to moisturize your hair daily. If you do it on washday and then sleep with a baggy (that's a plastic cap or even Saran wrap every night--after the braids) you will find your hair is so easy to comb and manage in the morning and you won't need to add any moisturizer. It will be soft and easy to manage. 

My mom has very little patience and she was blown away by how simple the regimen I share below is. I don't know if the photos are back (the website hosting them was having issues so my photos went missing) but honestly if you follow that regimen, you will never have to detangle because your hair will never have tangles. And as PJaye told you, hair coming out is normal, but if you do comb it before braiding at night and comb it in the morning, (in this video I show how I stretch out my strands so the comb can glide through easily) then your hair will be a breeze to deal with. Although my hair has conditioner in that video, I use the same method with S Curl. Also work on narrow sections at a time. And when you moisturize, use the "relaxer method" whereby you part a narrow section and apply to that section, comb and then move on to another. At night when it's time to braid, also take small sections and comb through them a little at a time then when you have combed through a section big enough to form a plait, braid it up before working on another section. This way you are braiding up hair that is completely free of any tangles and through which a comb will glide with ease in the morning)

The reason I recommend baggying is it helps hold onto the moisture on your hair and also I believe encourages sebum production so your scalp is also taken care of. I don't believe in applying products to the scalp. I let sebum take care of that.  

This is the thread I mentioned above in which I was giving someone else advice on caring for 4B hair: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=526649


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 22, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> coolsista-paris
> Maybe I missed it but did you use conditioner after rinsing the ORS creamy aloe?  That could be your problem



Hello. No i didnt use conditionner.

But even when i did in the past my hair came out the same way. :-(

It does better using à serum on damp hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 22, 2013)

clbowler said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm very very new here but I've been trying to do my homework. My daughter (bhndbrwneyes) posted previously about product recommendations for my ultra fine hair. I haven't received those products yet but not knowing she purchased them I went out and bought some myself. I don't have a regimen yet because I am still learning. It seems that whatever I do I continue to experience alarming hair loss. Some of my concerns are...
> 
> ...



clbowler

welcome!  

1. detangling in the shower with a conditioner is highly recommended, so you have that step covered.  you can use your fingers or a detangling comb (wide-toothed)  your best bet to avoid matted hair is to put in in some big twists or braids.  you need to moisturize and seal while doing this at night to avoid dryness and breakage.

2. you can do scalp massages with castor oil mixed with essential oils , like peppermint, rosemary, tea tree, etc... to stimulate growth. instead of gels and headbands, try pomades that can help smooth your hair and edges down.  apply a pomade, then use a satin scarf to lay down your hair for a few minutes or while you finish getting ready.

3. Scurl may not be the product for you.  try Hawaian Silky 14n1, or Taliah Waajid Bodifier Mist. try the LOC Method (liquid, oil, cream) to moisturize your hair with.


----------



## almond eyes (Apr 22, 2013)

I would love to use scurl but it contains glyceryin and my hair is sensitive to anything with glycerin whether my hair is wet or dry.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## yodie (Apr 22, 2013)

Nonie said:


> yodie,  say no to the PJism drink. If you have something working, stick with it. Save this for the day you run out of what's working and need a backup. Or you can just experiment one day so you know if it's a good alternative (John Frieda is an excellent line for serums so if you buy it and it doesn't work, you can use it over blowdried or straightened hair to prevent reversion. There is a thermal one that might be better to use WITH heat, but years before I knew about heat protectants, I used the plain ol' serum for my final flat iron pass and it worked for me. But to be on the safe side, now that I know about protectants, if all I had was the plain one (not thermal) I'd use it over my hair after it's been straightened to seal out moisture.



You told me about John Frieda awhile back. Ran to the store and picked it up.  I actually really like the Argan Oil serum from Sally's, but it's not a heat protectant. So, I use the serum and the argan oil heat protectant. 

I agree, no to trying new things. I'm going into hide my hair mode. This way I won't be tempted to try anything new and my strands will get a much needed rest after that nightmare twist out I wore for a month or so. 
DEEPLY EXHALES OUT OF FRUSTRATION OF ONE TOO MANY SETBACKS


----------



## yodie (Apr 22, 2013)

Nonie, it's almost impossible to baggy and maintain a straight style.

I'm natural, so my hair would shrink.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes (Apr 22, 2013)

yodie said:


> @Nonie, it's almost impossible to baggy and maintain a straight style.



Can you M/S, cross wrap and put a tight bag over your hair? Just curious if that would keep a straight style.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 22, 2013)

clbowler-

Welcome!!!

You have been given awesome advice.
I can't wait to read about your hair's comeback.
You are in a good place.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 22, 2013)

My hair also hates glycerin.

The only way I use it, is in my home-made detangling spritz (I use it to take down celies etc). 
I add a few drops of glycerin to it, but after using I wash it out.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 22, 2013)

[USER=17046]yodie[/USER];18284507 said:
			
		

> Nonie, it's almost impossible to baggy and maintain a straight style.



 Y'all are obsessed with straight styles eh?

Baggying indeed is not for straight styles. Neither is S Curl. And if you notice, I mention baggying usually with S Curl or when talking about my bare twists/braids all of which have nothing to do with straight styles.  

I am not a fan of straight styles. My fine hair is so light and lifeless that I get bored of straight styles really fast. The only thing I love about straight styles is how quickly hair is to style when straight. 

Since 2003, I have only worn straight styles 3 times, a week each time: end of 2004, end of 2006 or start of 2007, April 2009.


----------



## yodie (Apr 22, 2013)

Nonie said:


> Y'all are obsessed with straight styles eh?
> 
> Baggying indeed is not for straight styles. Neither is S Curl. And if you notice, I mention baggying usually with S Curl or when talking about my bare twists/braids all of which have nothing to do with straight styles.
> 
> ...



Nonie, definitely not obsessed with straight styles. I don't have much length right now. I'm actually going to add some tracks to gain some length just so I don't have to wear straight styles. Right now twist out styles don't look that great with my short hair.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 22, 2013)

[USER=364173]bhndbrwneyes[/USER];18284545 said:
			
		

> Can you M/S, cross wrap and put a tight bag over your hair? Just curious if that would keep a straight style.



I think the moisture from baggying on straightened hair would cause reversion. Baggying is a moisture infusion process and when your hair is straightened, keeping moisture out is usually what you are trying to do. So I think a satin or silk scarf would be better. It is what I use when I flatiron my hair.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 22, 2013)

Nonie said:


> I think the moisture from baggying on straightened hair would cause reversion. Baggying is a moisture infusion process and when your hair is straightened, keeping moisture out is usually what you are trying to do. So I think a satin or silk scarf would be better. It is what I use when I flatiron my hair.



Nonie
bhndbrwneyes
I am texlaxed and wear my hair straight or semi-straight. I baggy/GHE about 3-4 nights a week and keep a straight style while locking in moisture. 

What I do is M&S or just seal, wrap or pin curl, tie on satin scarf, add plastic cap, put satin bonnet on top. Sometimes I take the baggy off and reapply the bonnet in the middle of the p.m. to avoid moisture overload. 

This works nicely!!  The scarf will feel slightly damp but hair is soft and moist but not wet. Hair is also bouncy and smooth. 

I have been doing this regularly for about 2 weeks now and it has helped eliminate the little breaking hairs I kept finding.


----------



## quirkydimples (Apr 22, 2013)

mshoneyfly

So when using your method, if you're wearing your hair straight and it's moist in the morning, do you let it dry before unwrapping it? I've been wrapping with a bonnet, so I'm curious about how it would work if I added the baggy for more moisture.


----------



## grow (Apr 23, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Nonie
> bhndbrwneyes
> I am texlaxed and wear my hair straight or semi-straight. I baggy/GHE about 3-4 nights a week and keep a straight style while locking in moisture.
> 
> ...




Hi there! Thanks for the great details!
I get the baggy part, but please explain GHE, is it a tool or product?

Tia!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 23, 2013)

quirkydimples

When I get up in the middle of the night to pee, i take off the bonnet and baggy to see how much moisture there is. I also might take off scarf and retie/tighten. All the dampness is in the scarf. My hair is never wet; just moist. 

I suppose you could just put the baggy on over your bonnet. 

Before going back to sleep I eliminate the baggy for the rest of the night and put the scarf and bonnet back on. My hair is nicely moisturized in the a.m.

If you try it let me know how you like it!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 23, 2013)

grow said:


> Hi there! Thanks for the great details!
> I get the baggy part, but please explain GHE, is it a tool or product?
> 
> Tia!



grow
Hi 

GHE stands for greenhouse effect. This is what happens when you baggy. The baggy is helping to trap and recycle the moisture generated by your body heat during the night.

If you try it let me know how it goes


----------



## yardyspice (Apr 23, 2013)

I have to confess that I have been lurking this thread since it first started and I should say thanks to the OP for starting it. 

I was at the end of my rope with my hair which hasn't happened in a while and I realize now that it is because I needed some hardcore protein so I ordered the Komaza protein. I noticed the difference right away. My ends stopped tangling into "spider webs" and that took me off the ledge.  

I am using this:







as a leave-in and so far my hair is liking it.

I realize that in order for MY hair to grow, I will have to keep it stretched or keep it braided up.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 23, 2013)

Yardspice

I really like mostly all of the SM products too. The growth milk is a great way to balance the protein and moisture (which is what I need to stay focused on) 

I also am loving Nubian Heritage


----------



## bhndbrwneyes (Apr 23, 2013)

grow I also just learned about GHE. I was under the impression, though, that GHE also meant no product is used and you are just baggying on wet hair whereas if product IS used then it is just called baggying.

Can someone correct me if I am wrong?


----------



## yardyspice (Apr 23, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> @Yardspice
> 
> I really like mostly all of the SM products too. The growth milk is a great way to balance the protein and moisture (which is what I need to stay focused on)
> 
> I also am loving Nubian Heritage




I use a lot of their products, Oyin, and Taleb Kweli (sp) but I wasn't focused on my protein moisture balance but I think I am going to now just get the fine haired line.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 23, 2013)

bhndbrwneyes said:


> grow I also just learned about GHE. I was under the impression, though, that GHE also meant no product is used and you are just baggying on wet hair whereas if product IS used then it is just called baggying.
> 
> Can someone correct me if I am wrong?



bhndbrwneyes
That makes sense


----------



## Nonie (Apr 23, 2013)

bhndbrwneyes said:


> @grow I also just learned about GHE. I was under the impression, though, that GHE also meant no product is used and you are just baggying on wet hair whereas if product IS used then it is just called baggying.
> 
> Can someone correct me if I am wrong?



@bhndbrwneyes, my understanding of GHE was no product as well (only hair could be dry too, not wet) but I saw some don't view it that way.

To me baggying is putting a plastic anything over your head or part of your hair to prevent moisture loss/transfer. *I like @mshoneyfly's definition of GHE which in effect means the very same thing as baggying.* Afterall, in English (or is it science?) green house effect refers to trapping the sun's warmth by the earth's atmosphere due to gases that allow sun through but absorb heat and radiate it back to earth, or in the case of plants the trapping of sun's rays warmth by a glass building. The common theme being "trapping", so I will continue to use GHE and baggying interchangeably. (I baggy with no products so even when I thought GHE was baggying w/o products, I was still  using the words interchangeably for me coz they applied.)

Yep my new definition of baggying/GHE = wearing plastic over your entire head or part of your hair to trap/recycle moisture on your hair and that produced by or applied to your scalp. It prevents moisture loss and gives your hair a good moisture infusion pampering and encourages sebum production.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 23, 2013)

Nonie said:


> @bhndbrwneyes, my understanding of GHE was no product either (but hair could be dry not necessarily wet) but I saw some don't view it that way.
> 
> To me baggying is putting a plastic anything over your head or part of your hair to prevent moisture loss/transfer. I like @mshoneyfly's definition of GHE which in effect means the very same thing as baggying. Afterall, in English (or is it science?) green house effect refers to trapping the sun's warmth by the earth's atmosphere due to gases that allow sun through but absorb heat and radiate it back to earth, or in the case of plants the trapping of sun's rays warmth by a glass building. The common theme being "trapping", so I will continue to use GHE and baggying interchangeably. (I baggy with no products so even when I thought GHE was baggying w/o products, I was still  using the words interchangeably for me coz they applied.)
> 
> Yep my new definition of baggying/GHE = wearing plastic over your entire head or part of your hair to trap/recycle moisture on your hair and that produced by or applied to your scalp. It prevents moisture loss and gives your hair a good moisture infusion pampering and encourages sebum production.




Nonie
Very nice synthesis of info. I love the learning taking place on this site!!


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 23, 2013)

Well today after I rinsed my DC'er I sprayed a little of my liquid leave in and applied kinky curly perfectly polished which is like a serum and my hair is airdrying very soft... I might add a pomade or butter to my ends to plait it up because my high porosity ends don't hold on to anything... but if this still feels good tonight idk what I'm going to do about all these leave-ins I have to use up... but at least I can focus my pjism on cowash conditioners and deep conditioners! Lol...


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 23, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Well today after I rinsed my DC'er I sprayed a little of my liquid leave in and applied kinky curly perfectly polished which is like a serum and my hair is airdrying very soft... I might add a pomade or butter to my ends to plait it up because my high porosity ends don't hold on to anything... but if this still feels good tonight idk what I'm going to do about all these leave-ins I have to use up... but at least I can focus my pjism on cowash conditioners and deep conditioners! Lol...



I guess Here is another proof of serum working Well.

;-)


----------



## clbowler (Apr 24, 2013)

shortdub78
Nonie
PJaye

Thanks ladies for your helpful advice. I took your suggestions and the past 2-3 days I have noticed a difference in my hair’s look, feel, manageability and strength.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, my hair is not as soft as I like it so I will have to add a moisturizer in there somewhere...


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok, I'm over the experimenting phase  It lasted all of 2 days  I like my regimen and my hair, the way they have been for the past 6 months. I prefer my hair semi-stretched and moisturised with S-Curl.


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 24, 2013)

Double post ...


----------



## TopShelf (Apr 24, 2013)

yardyspice how often do you plan on using the Komaza protein?


----------



## yardyspice (Apr 24, 2013)

TopShelf said:


> @yardyspice how often do you plan on using the Komaza protein?




I'm going to do it weekly for about a month. I think that is what is recommended on the bottle but I will be monitoring my hair. I am doing my second treatment today.


----------



## quirkydimples (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm going to prepoo this evening with JBCO and then cowash with one of the 50 thousand 'leven conditioners I have.

I used ApHogee 2-minute during my last weekend cleansing (which was also my one week post chelating shampoo session), so I'll probably skip the protein tonight and use my Emergencee/Humectress combo on Sunday. 

I've been wearing my hair straight since my two-inch, blunt cut, but think I'm going to do a twist out and see how that works on my shorter, newly relaxed hair. (Plus, I just bought some pillow rollers and want to see how well they work vs. the satin-covered ones I've been using.) Hopefully it doesn't look like a limp, sad mess. I usually save two-strand twists for week 8 and beyond. I'll post pics either way.

Update:  Nevermind...I don't feel like it. Sad.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Apr 24, 2013)

yardyspice said:


> I have to confess that I have been lurking this thread since it first started and I should say thanks to the OP for starting it.
> 
> I was at the end of my rope with my hair which hasn't happened in a while and I realize now that it is because I needed some hardcore protein so I ordered the Komaza protein. I noticed the difference right away. My ends stopped tangling into "spider webs" and that took me off the ledge.
> 
> ...



In the past I strayed away from doing my regular protein treatments, but now I know for sure I have to use protein on a regular basis.

I really like the Shea Moisture Thickening Growth Milk anytime I wear a twistout.  It does make my fine hair appear thicker.


----------



## Saga (Apr 24, 2013)

Okay, so even though all that henna left bits and grits in my hair for a good 4 days, I do like the effect that it had. I love the way my hair feels right now and all I did after using the LUSH Henna bar was DC as usual with my Aussie 3mm,  and M&S with water & Hot Six Oil. Usually just doing this leads to my hair feeling dry in only a day but I took the braids out today after wearing them for a day and my braid out looks and feels AH-MAZ-ING.

Lately my hair has had this mushy-spongy feeling and I was debating switching from Aphogee 2 minute to a harder protein, but I'm tired of buying new stuff to try only for it not to work or do damage. I need to find a henna treatment that doesn't leave all that grit behind because it makes my find strands clump together and I had a lot of knotting after washing my hair out because of it. That reason alone was why I stopped using Cassia after only 3 treatments.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Apr 24, 2013)

@DancingOnTheSkylines
What type of henna did you use?  I use the highly sifted ones and I don't have the grit, twigs, or the other annoying stuff.


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 24, 2013)

You could also try a doing a tea instead.  Lots of hot water a little henna.  Let it seep for a while and then use.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 25, 2013)

JazzyOleBabe said:


> @DancingOnTheSkylines
> What type of henna did you use?  I use the highly sifted ones and I don't have the grit, twigs, or the other annoying stuff.



@dancingOnTheSkylines
JazzyOleBabe
I used the Jamilla Henna on my sister sat. It was really finely sifted and easy to rinse out. I also like to put a few pinches of sugar to get it mixed nicely. This also ensures easy rinsing. 

Of course you may have read that I always add conditioner to my powders. This removes the separate dc step and also helps with rinsing. On my second and third rinses, I cowash it out with vo5. 

I also like MzSwift's idea of making the powder into a tea. When Im pressed for time, i will try this


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 25, 2013)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> Okay, so even though all that henna left bits and grits in my hair for a good 4 days, I do like the effect that it had. I love the way my hair feels right now and all I did after using the LUSH Henna bar was DC as usual with my Aussie 3mm,  and M&S with water & Hot Six Oil. Usually just doing this leads to my hair feeling dry in only a day but I took the braids out today after wearing them for a day and my braid out looks and feels AH-MAZ-ING.
> 
> Lately my hair has had this mushy-spongy feeling and I was debating switching from Aphogee 2 minute to a harder protein, but I'm tired of buying new stuff to try only for it not to work or do damage. I need to find a henna treatment that doesn't leave all that grit behind because it makes my find strands clump together and I had a lot of knotting after washing my hair out because of it. That reason alone was why I stopped using Cassia after only 3 treatments.


What did you do before the henna? Detangle? I find the best way to avoid leftover grit is to detangle first. I sometimes cowash first and rinse or put on towel dried hair. Though I've applied to dry combed out hair first without issues.

Brand also helps. Mehandi.com has some very fine sifts.

My last suggestion is to apply to the crown first and apply around from the top. Pile hair on the crown as you go.

This avoids extra manipulation leading to tangles and, for long hair, keeps mess to minimum.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Bublin (Apr 25, 2013)

Today I revisted finger detangling only.....and I'm going to stick with it because I was able to fully detangle and get rid of all the shed hair.  I used a ton of conditioner and the constant stream of the shower.

I've got to put down the comb because now that I'm twisting my hair with only my leave-in (no moisturiser, serums or oils) I can really see what's going on with my hair and it's not only fine but on one side it is very very thin.  Infact it's the side that's in my avatar.  I feel a bit upset. 

Even with my HS comb i was ripping out clumps of hair.  I thought it was extreme shedding my when I part my hair at any given place on my head it's full of short fuzzy hair.  I was ripping my hair out.  My hair is just too fine to be using a comb.


----------



## Saga (Apr 25, 2013)

JazzyOleBabe said:


> @DancingOnTheSkylines
> What type of henna did you use?  I use the highly sifted ones and I don't have the grit, twigs, or the other annoying stuff.



I tried the LUSH caca rouge henna bar for the first time. It went on fine, but took forever to rinse out and never completely came out. I was hoping someone would suggest a highly-sifted brand on here to me xD



MzSwift said:


> You could also try a doing a tea instead.  Lots of hot water a little henna.  Let it seep for a while and then use.



Ohhh, I didn't know I could do that. Does it have all the same effects? How do you make your tea?



mshoneyfly said:


> @dancingOnTheSkylines
> JazzyOleBabe
> I used the Jamilla Henna on my sister sat. It was really finely sifted and easy to rinse out. I also like to put a few pinches of sugar to get it mixed nicely. This also ensures easy rinsing.
> 
> ...



Ahhh, gotcha. I thought about adding conditioner but since this is my first time doing it I wanted to get the full effect and pretty much just followed the instructions with a few variations.



DarkJoy said:


> What did you do before the henna? Detangle? I find the best way to avoid leftover grit is to detangle first. I sometimes cowash first and rinse or put on towel dried hair. Though I've applied to dry combed out hair first without issues.
> 
> Brand also helps. Mehandi.com has some very fine sifts.
> 
> ...



Yea, I detangled and shampoo'd my hair. When applying the henna I divided it into multiple twists and then clipped it into two sections on either side of my head. I started from the front portion (bang area, if I had bangs) and then went counter clockwise to the back, then went to the second half and did the same thing. Left it on for like....50-11 hours (I meant to leave it for 4, but it ended up being like 7 or 8 cause it was the same day I moved) and rinsed it out....and rinsed it our....and rinsed it out. Then I just got plain ole tired of rinsing, So I slathered some Tresseme moisture whatever conditioner on my hair and further detangled my re-tangled hair, rinsed again, still had some grit. DCed with Aussie moist, left it in overnight, washed it out the next day....GRITGRITGRIT. So I just gave up and said I'd cowash sometime this week to remove the remainder. This stuff is like dandruff, gets on everything!


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 26, 2013)

@DancingontheSkylines how thick did you make it? I've gotten to the point it's just shy of runny. Doesn't take,long to rinse out. Took a lot longer when I first started. Was following them dang youtubes where they make it like spackle! That's too much.

The mehandi.com rajasthani Jasmine is good stuff if you can't get it local.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Saga (Apr 26, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> @DancingontheSkylines how thick did you make it? I've gotten to the point it's just shy of runny. Doesn't take,long to rinse out. Took a lot longer when I first started. Was following them dang youtubes where they make it like spackle! That's too much.
> 
> The mehandi.com rajasthani Jasmine is good stuff if you can't get it local.
> 
> ...



I watched some videos too, the directions said to make it the consistency of cake batter. At first my henna was TOO runny (like a thin soup) so I boiled some of the water off till it was back to the consistency I wanted. I think there were just too many granules in the henna bar itself, because other people who reviewed it said the same thing.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Apr 26, 2013)

subbing so I can come back and read all of the pages.

I'm fine haired and I neglect my trims. I need to do better. I keep my hair up and rarely flat iron so I've kept the splits at bay for the most part. Now my hair is thinner with age so I have to be extra careful.

 I have a fine haired wavy 7yo now. Everyone thinks she should have very long hair  but we have a hard time retaining. It's annoying. She had a big trim in December. She was MBL but had mid-shaft splits so we did a big cut to shoulderlength. I cried. I have to do better. 

Her 5 year old coarser tighter-curled sister's hair is thriving and it's caught up in length to her sisters.  sigh..


----------



## Creatividual (Apr 26, 2013)

DanceOnTheSkylines


I mix my henna with coconut milk for a smooth rinse out and extra moisture. You may also want to try a fine sifted henna instead if a bar that you have to breakup. My favorite brand is Nupur. My second favorite is Reshma henna and is more readily available at Indian grocery stores. I make my henna mixes a pudding consistency and think that helps for a smoother rinse out too. Also you can add conditioner, aloe Vera gel or oils for a smoother and more moisturizing experience. Happy mixing. HTH!


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 26, 2013)

DanceOnTheSkylines

Sorry so late 

I've just started using the tea.  I brew a few tbsp in 1-2 cups of water.  I use mine in my daily spritz but other ladies pour the tea onto their hair, cover, and let it sit for a while.  They reported that they see the same benefits as using the paste.   I have seen improvements in the strength and shine of my hair with my spritz.  

I also mix the powders into my condish and use it to cowash.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 26, 2013)

Ugh! Damn Bonnet! Found the satin bonnet of my dreams or so I thought. First one in my 40 years that stays on all night!

Of course I now have tiny broken hairs around the hairline about 1/3" into the edges, ear to ear including bangs. The hairs seem to have broken to about 1-2" in length--mind you I'm a natural, never straightened, TWA shrunk so it wasn't obvious it was happening. 

Scarves did the same thing.

Satin pillow cases are so uncomfy. I sleep wild and my head slips and slides all night keeping me half awake. I just might have to live with short edges. They are not thinning or anything, just 3 or 4" shorter than the rest. IDK what else to do...


----------



## heirloom (Apr 27, 2013)

DarkJoy have you tried silk pillows. They come in different weighting called momme, I think that's how you spell it, anyway the weighting determines how soft and silky/slipy it is. Mine is 16 and I don't find it too slipy. I think the higher the momme the less slipy it is. Anyway research it on the Internet. I bought mine on eBay and its not that expensive. And because silk is a natural fibre I don't get hot when sleeping with it


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 27, 2013)

Ohh thank you heirloom. I will try out the silk options! Hopefully your success with them will be catchy.


----------



## Bublin (Apr 27, 2013)

I bought my first bottle of Kinky Kurly Knot Today.
I tried it on a small section of hair (I washed and conditioned that small section and applied it and sealed with avocado oil).
So far so good as it's drying nice and soft.  I have high hopes for this as there are no no-no ingredients for me.

On another note Taliah Waajid (sp?) gel is fantastic.  No glycerin or protein and once  dry my hair was very defined, nice and soft.

I'm on my way to finding staple products.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 27, 2013)

Bublin have you continued the low to no post wash products technique? It's been about a week. Just curious how it's going. Tia

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Bublin (Apr 27, 2013)

DarkJoy
Yes.  I'm now only using a leave-in and a tiny amount of Avocado Oil to seal (mainly my ends).
It has made the world of difference.  Mainly because I'm now able to moisturise inbetween washes.  Before, product, including water, was just sitting ontop doing nothing.  This is why I was experiencing major dryness after wash day.  I was using waaay to many heavy products and my fine/low Po hair was being suffocated.

I'm strictly avoiding glycerin and using very small amounts of protein.  I've had to cut back on my usage of the silk amino powder - it was too much protein.

I can now say I have soft hair.


----------



## TopShelf (Apr 27, 2013)

thanks for all of this great information ladies.

I am 4a/dense/colored/natural/shoulder length/with fine strands.

All was well with my hair even with the color until i started straightening my hair more often.The last few times that a professional straightened my hair they burned it so now I am dealing with lots of breakage from that. I have been cutting off all of the straight ends but I struggle with that because it leaves me with lots of short random patches. I started protective styling with twists but that meant less washing, less deep conditioning and less protein treatments....which may have also lead to my hairs demise. I have noticed lots of multi shaft splits as well as ssk's so I started using the tension method when drying my hair. I did not like it at first but I have gotten used to it.


The plan:
wash weekly with or w/o cornrows
deep condition and protein (with Komaza) weekly
use steam.
hot oil treatments when my hair is not in braids
TRIM my hair more often.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey Ladies,

UPDATE:
Tonight I am doing henna and hibiscus gloss. I plan to add some of the mucilage from fenugreek powder soaked overnight. I have my henna mixed and will add the hibiscus, conditioner?, oils, and fenugreek after coating the little grays around my edges. 

After shampooing and conditioning with shea moisture, I still had tangles so I used my new shea moisture detangler and transitioning milk. The detangler ironically did not do anything (has vegetable protein) but when I put the transitioning milk on, the tangles just melted and I was able to comb right through. It was really moisturizing. 

I have been using brahmi oil as a prepoo and getting a lot of shedding.  I have read that the bhringraj powder added to brahmi, amla and shikakai is good for shedding. I am ordering the bhringraj tonight to use next week. 

I will also get some teas to start adding tea rinses to my regimen. I just have to be careful to keep the moisture protein balance in check.


----------



## TopShelf (Apr 27, 2013)

this was some of the heat damaged hair from today's wash. I also trimmed my hair.


----------



## JosieLynn (Apr 28, 2013)

DanceOnTheSkylines have you looked at Mehandi? When I used to henna I bought from their website and I never had an issue with little bits and pieces of anything, it was very well sifted. I also found that I could mix it up in larger batches, freeze the rest and the second time around have much better color deposit because it had set for a longer time. I stopped doing henna maybe a year ago just for personal reasons but I loved their quality of product and the website had TONS of information about henna and indigo too i think. They used body art quality which has to be finely sifted and the website is Mehandi.com 

HTH


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks like Tresemme Naturals will be my cowash conditioner of choice even though I think it's a bit expensive for a rinse out conditioner. But my hair just responds so well to it - I mean no crunchiness or stiff hair at all, (even after it's fully dried) as with my other cowash conditioners. I will just have to use it sparingly, that's all just so it can last a little longer.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 28, 2013)

Finally done my extension braids ! I did médium ones and not big hair at all.

I dont wanna take à long time doing my every day chignon for work.
If its less hair,it will be faster.

So ill wear them 6 weeks,then 4 weeks my own hair... Ill keep doing that untill end of thé year (maybe even try weaves)... If i find à stylist that wont lose my hair


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 28, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> UPDATE:
> Tonight I am doing henna and hibiscus gloss. I plan to add some of the mucilage from fenugreek powder soaked overnight. I have my henna mixed and will add the hibiscus, conditioner?, oils, and fenugreek after coating the little grays around my edges.
> ...



mshoneyfly how did your henna/hibiscus gloss come out like?  What were the color results?  Curious, because I'm tired of the semi permanent rinse bleeding every wash etc, but I have to do something to cover these grays in the front...


----------



## quirkydimples (Apr 29, 2013)

I did my new bi-weekly Emergencee/Humectress treatment yesterday. My hair feels soooooo good/strong right now. I alternate using Aphogee 2-minute and one of my Linange deep moisturizing conditioners.

I've decided to wear my hair down mostly and see what happens, but because I workout and sweat a lot in my head (all over, really) buns have always been practical. I've found, however, that by keeping my regimen simple I haven't added that much more time to my routine. 

I shampooed and then did Emergencee under my heating cap, rinsed and added Humectress under my heating cap for 30 minutes. Then I took the heating cap off, put a beanie and bandana over my plastic cap and went to the gym for an hour. Came home, rinsed in the shower air dried to about 85%. Added Paul Mitchell The Conditioner as my leave-in, followed by PM Super Skinny Serum and PM Heat Seal. After about 10 minutes I did a light blow dry and flat iron.

I've been wrapping it at night and when I go to the gym during the week, I wear a bandana around my edges and a high bun with spin pins. I take off the wet bandana when I get home and put on a dry one. Before bed, I wrap my dry hair. I cowash on Wednesday or Thursday depending on how my hair feels/smells and wear a ponytail or twist out until my weekend deep conditioning session. Before my mid week cowash, I do a JBCO scalp treatment. 

I put grapeseed oil on my ends (just a little) before I wrap at night. I'm loving wearing my hair down! I'm going to keep an eye on it over the next few weeks to make sure my new regimen is working.


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 29, 2013)

After yesterday's wash and condition with Tresemme Flawless Curls Curl Hydration, I air dried in braids without product; no oil, nothing. I like that now because my hair dries really quickly and I get a nice light braid out the same day. Anyway, I styled in a braid-out pony tail yesterday afternoon when I went out. The entire time I was out, including being in an air-conditioned room, my hair stayed soft and held the waves. The only products I used yesterday were the Tresemme shampoo and conditioner. I'm sold on those...


----------



## Saga (Apr 29, 2013)

MzSwift said:


> DanceOnTheSkylines
> 
> Sorry so late
> 
> ...



No worries, thanks so much for this! I'm gonna continue experimenting with the paste and if it becomes too overwhelming I'll switch to this method.






JosieLynn said:


> DanceOnTheSkylines have you looked at Mehandi? When I used to henna I bought from their website and I never had an issue with little bits and pieces of anything, it was very well sifted. I also found that I could mix it up in larger batches, freeze the rest and the second time around have much better color deposit because it had set for a longer time. I stopped doing henna maybe a year ago just for personal reasons but I loved their quality of product and the website had TONS of information about henna and indigo too i think. They used body art quality which has to be finely sifted and the website is Mehandi.com
> 
> HTH



I've been researching mehandi for years but when it comes to hair products I like instant gratification, so I don't usually buy hair stuff online. Lush is right down the block and across the street from my job. I will probably try the Mehandi brand next time, though. I had no idea you could freeze a big batch, I was wondering about that too because making the mixture takes time and I just feel so lazy with my hair now-but in a good way. I want my regimen as low-maintenance as possible


----------



## softblackcotton (Apr 29, 2013)

I deep conditioned with heat with Megatek last weekend and my breakage amount has lessened quite substantially. Followed up with Cream of Nature moisture extreme with heat. Deep conditioned with herbal essence triple moisture this past weekend. My hair feels supple yet strong. 



I am wearing my hair in twostrand twists for the week. Also will be sealing the ends daily with water and Shea moisture deep treatment mask.  My hair is super fine, high density and breaks like a hand running through a spiders web. I am trying to eliminate this tiny pieces of hair breaking everytime I touch my hair. I want to see some length! I have been stuck between 6-8 inches for over 3 years. It's ridic!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 29, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> mshoneyfly how did your henna/hibiscus gloss come out like?  What were the color results?  Curious, because I'm tired of the semi permanent rinse bleeding every wash etc, but I have to do something to cover these grays in the front...



MileHighDiva
Hey Girl,
My gloss was another color success!  I have those little grays around my edges too. The henna turns them kinda an orange red color but ironically, they blend nicely with the rest. My overall color is dark-reddish-burgundy-like. Very pretty!  This is my 2nd time doing henna-hibiscus.

This pic is before any henna (just Sukesh) Feb 2013




This is after 1st Henna




This is after 2nd Henna when I added Hibiscus





Here is a closeup of my edges today. This time I also added organic coco powder to the mix so it took away some of the reddish tone




I will never go back to semi, demi or any other chemical dye!!


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 29, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> MileHighDiva
> Hey Girl,
> My gloss was another color success!  I have those little grays around my edges too. The henna turns them kinda an orange red color but ironically, they blend nicely with the rest. My overall color is dark-reddish-burgundy-like. Very pretty!  This is my 2nd time doing henna-hibiscus.
> 
> ...



That red is soooo pretty! I'm going to try that one day. Adding hibiscus to my henna gloss... I still haven't gotten the sukesh yet but I will very soon. And I want to try Nupur henna. I plan to do a treatment every two weeks alternating henna with a non henna treatment.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 29, 2013)

Woooow mshoneyfly! Love the color!

And yaaaasssss for the cocoa powder--just gonna do a cocoa henna today. Sick of the red copper and toning it down with the chocolate. Loving these results.

It's great, how, after a while and with research one can chemically-free make dramatic hair color changes--it's just not instant gratification. takes 3 or 4 times to build up, but worth not losing hair!

Thanks for sharing your results!



mshoneyfly said:


> @MileHighDiva
> Hey Girl,
> My gloss was another color success!  I have those little grays around my edges too. The henna turns them kinda an orange red color but ironically, they blend nicely with the rest. My overall color is dark-reddish-burgundy-like. Very pretty!  This is my 2nd time doing henna-hibiscus.
> 
> ...


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 29, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> That red is soooo pretty! I'm going to try that one day. Adding hibiscus to my henna gloss... I still haven't gotten the sukesh yet but I will very soon. And I want to try Nupur henna. I plan to do a treatment every two weeks alternating henna with a non henna treatment.



Thanx for the compliment Babygrowth 
I have some Jamilla henna and also the Nupur 9-herb 150 gram packs. I like this better because you get more product and its much cheaper than Henna sooq. The Nupur I have already has hibiscus, methi, brahmi, bhringraj and more. I love it. I have also been alternating with Sukesh, Henna, Nupur, and cassia/amla. Its the best thing Ive ever done for my hair!!

DarkJoy
Thank you!!  Oh and I need to correct what I said. I think I did Henna more like 4 or 5 times, IDK . I just know that I love it!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 29, 2013)

mshoneyfly I need the recipe for the chocolate cherry result you got in your last picture.  I love your results.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 29, 2013)

Sigh I'm going to order me some henna this week for sure....

Can you ladies post your recipes when you henna/henna gloss? Like what you use and how you mix it. Just a short run down if you don't mind. I'm in a sew in but when it comes out in a month I want to have my henna ingredients ready for use.  And do you suggest using it on washed hair?  Wet or dry? Hours or overnight?  Etc. TIA yall have some beautiful results.


----------



## Bublin (Apr 29, 2013)

I have done a 360 and I now love finger detangling/combing.
Two wash days in a row I haven't used a comb and I've managed to thoroughly detangle and remove all the shed hair.
I now have a 'normal' amount of hair in the drain catcher thingy and no more tons of little broken hairs everywhere.  Lawd I was ripping my hair out.

The added bonus is that I'm using up all my conditioners because I need to use a ton of it.


----------



## yardyspice (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks to the person who recommended SAA. I ordered some from Lotioncrafters.com and added it to my beloved V05 Moisture Milk that I use as a leave-in. My hair is in love. I sealed with squalene oil and my hair is like butta


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 29, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Sigh I'm going to order me some henna this week for sure....
> 
> Can you ladies post your recipes when you henna/henna gloss? Like what you use and how you mix it. Just a short run down if you don't mind. I'm in a sew in but when it comes out in a month I want to have my henna ingredients ready for use.  And do you suggest using it on washed hair?  Wet or dry? Hours or overnight?  Etc. TIA yall have some beautiful results.



When i henna i use:
-neutral henna,add an egg ,lots of olive oil,water of course for thé henna to mix.
somtimes amla oil also added /lemon/essential oils . These last 3 ingrédients i dont always use. I have same résultats weither i do or not.

I make my mixture feel light. Like... À cake mixture so its easy to apply,wont rip my hair and will rinse out Well. Avoid it being thick. You might have à hard time if so.
ID day its as thick as à relaxer mix. I apply it like i apply à relaxer. Then comb through section by section. Thé comb goes through so easily (thé oil.i guess). 

Hair comes out soft,strong ,moisturized and its easy to rinse out.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 29, 2013)

coolsista-paris

Thank you so much. How long do you leave the henna in your hair before rinsing?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 29, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> mshoneyfly I need the recipe for the chocolate cherry result you got in your last picture.  I love your results.



MileHighDiva
Sorry, Im just seeing your request. Okay, here goes:

3 tbsp Jamilla henna ( if you have long or natural hair, use the whole pack)
1 cap lemon juice
2 pinches sugar
Hot water (add a little at a time & stir. Make it smooth like cake batter or relaxer so you can scoop out with your hands)

Let sit 4 hours

Apply some to gray hairs. Add the rest of your ingredients to the remainder

3 tbsp hibiscus powder
1/4 cup organic cocoa powder
1/4 cup fenugreek tea & mucilage (i soaked the powder overnight in boiling water)
2 tbsp jojoba oil
A little more water

*all measurements are approximate. 

This recipe came by accident because Im always stingy with the amount of henna I use and then realize I don't have enough to cover my head. I usually use Eden Bodyworks jojoba monoi dc or shea moisture raw deep moisture masque instead of the fenugreek. 

Please lEt me know how it goes

HHG!!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 29, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Sigh I'm going to order me some henna this week for sure....
> 
> Can you ladies post your recipes when you henna/henna gloss? Like what you use and how you mix it. Just a short run down if you don't mind. I'm in a sew in but when it comes out in a month I want to have my henna ingredients ready for use.  And do you suggest using it on washed hair?  Wet or dry? Hours or overnight?  Etc. TIA yall have some beautiful results.



HairPleaseGrow
This last time, I prepoo'd, washed and conditioned first. I even used some leave-in/styling stuff to get rid of the tangles. Sometimes i just cowash with VO5 first but its easier to apply the paste on slightly damp hair. 

This time I left it in overnight and part of the morning but the minimum is 2-4 hours. I wear a baggie, then a grocery bag then my fav skull cap 

. I'm not married so I can do that, lol

HHG


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 29, 2013)

mshoneyfly

Thank you ma'am


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 29, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> MileHighDiva
> Sorry, Im just seeing your request. Okay, here goes:
> 
> 3 tbsp Jamilla henna ( if you have long or natural hair, use the whole pack)
> ...



mshoneyfly
Thanks Lady!  I'll report back once I try it!


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm a simpleton.

I mix my henna with bottled water.  Sometimes there might be a special guest of another Indian powder, but really...just the water. 

That's it.

HairPleezeGrow


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 29, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Sigh I'm going to order me some henna this week for sure....
> 
> Can you ladies post your recipes when you henna/henna gloss? Like what you use and how you mix it. Just a short run down if you don't mind. I'm in a sew in but when it comes out in a month I want to have my henna ingredients ready for use.  And do you suggest using it on washed hair?  Wet or dry? Hours or overnight?  Etc. TIA yall have some beautiful results.



I bought mine from njoicreations.etsy.com mixed  in 3oz tea and 4-6 tbs of DC and instantly applied. Left in overnight. I shampooed, detangled then applied. It is suggested to use on clean, detangled hair...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 29, 2013)

DarkJoy

So the water doesn't have to be hot?  Thanks


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 29, 2013)

Babygrowth

Ok great thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 30, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> DarkJoy
> 
> So the water doesn't have to be hot?  Thanks



HairPleezeGrow. Room temp. And I let the paste sit for a cpl hours so the dye releases.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## abcd09 (Apr 30, 2013)

Any other fine heads have problems with very weak edges and sides that get sore easily and are thinning. I've had this issue since childhood


----------



## Creatividual (Apr 30, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> DarkJoy
> 
> So the water doesn't have to be hot?  Thanks



Water doesn't have to be hot. It's just hot water makes the dye release faster.


----------



## Creatividual (Apr 30, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow


I mix henna with coconut milk till a pudding consistency is achieved then i add a TBSP coconut oil or any other oil i have on hand, a TBSP aloe Vera gel and a quick squirt of honey. i mix it up and apply immediately. I don't do henna for the color, just for the conditioning benefits.


----------



## yodie (Apr 30, 2013)

abcd09 said:


> Any other fine heads have problems with very weak edges and sides that get sore easily and are thinning. I've had this issue since childhood



Same problem here minus the soreness. My nape is the same way. I would love to wear a bun, but I can't really do so. I've only found two things that work for my nape - constantly wearing it in twists until it catches and grows some length and the other was a hair product (forget the name right now). I think getting relaxers damaged my nape and it hasn't ever recovered, not that it was ever thick and lush to begin with.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 30, 2013)

Creatividual said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> 
> I mix henna with coconut milk till a pudding consistency is achieved then i add a TBSP coconut oil or any other oil i have on hand, a TBSP aloe Vera gel and a quick squirt of honey. i mix it up and apply immediately. I don't do henna for the color, just for the conditioning benefits.



Coconut milk is next to try on my list in the mix... I love it by itself so I hope I love it in the henna mix.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 30, 2013)

abcd09 said:


> Any other fine heads have problems with very weak edges and sides that get sore easily and are thinning. I've had this issue since childhood



I have weak edges and my nape. I don't get the soreness though. It's like it's very fragile so I tend to not manipulate those areas too much.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 30, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> coolsista-paris
> 
> Thank you so much. How long do you leave the henna in your hair before rinsing?



Oh yeah sorry. I left it in for like 4 hours. 
If im not going anywhere i rinse when im ready(after housework...making it like 6 hours with henna.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 30, 2013)

abcd09 said:


> Any other fine heads have problems with very weak edges and sides that get sore easily and are thinning. I've had this issue since childhood



My edges can be sore if ive been pulling on thé hair or if there was tension around that area. 
I massage slowly that area and moisturize. It helps. Then i do not style tight. I even make sûre hair is loose.

Even sleeping with à bonnet can hurt so i wear one thats not tight or leave thé edges out (i know i might not rub them while sleeping,for me)


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 30, 2013)

any one expérience this with green tea:

So ive been drinking green tea at least once or twice every day since  3 weeks now.

My skin : its like my face is all so.uniform that i dont really need foundation. I dont have skin problèms but my face seems clearer now...

Hair: um... I dont know why but when i took shed hair out they seemed less fragile and fine... 

I eat healthy as usual nothing changed à part from taking green tea.

I know green tea does à lot for health (did à research and there is lots of info).

Also:
I tried vatika coco oil by thé way. It strenthens hair in seconds like almost hard protein so have to go slowly with it but it works Well (it contains henna +other stuff ).


----------



## Aggie (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh my goodness, I didn't remember how much my hair loves protein and moisturizing deep conditioning under a dryer until a couple of weeks ago and yesterday was no different. My hair loves it. I will have to make sure that I give my hair a treatment at least once a week from now on. I don't have half as much breakage as I did last month. Much better!


----------



## k_enitan (May 1, 2013)

ladies, for those of you that use Aphogee 2min reconstructor, how many minutes do you leave it in for?
Do you use it like a deep conditioner or strictly for the 2-5mins recommended.

TIA


----------



## DarkJoy (May 1, 2013)

k_enitan said:


> ladies, for those of you that use Aphogee 2min reconstructor, how many minutes do you leave it in for?
> Do you use it like a deep conditioner or strictly for the 2-5mins recommended.
> 
> TIA



Last time I left it for 10mins and my hair is in great shape. Some of these ladies do it overnight!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Aggie (May 1, 2013)

This morning I cowashed with a combination of kalpi tone powder, evoo, SAA, Aussie Volume conditioner and warm water. I followed that up with Tresemme Naturals Radiant Volume Conditioner. Loved it!


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 1, 2013)

k_enitan said:


> ladies, for those of you that use Aphogee 2min reconstructor, how many minutes do you leave it in for?
> Do you use it like a deep conditioner or strictly for the 2-5mins recommended.
> 
> TIA



 i leave it for like 3 hours. 
Im part of those that leave  it overnight too with no problem. My hair likes it.


----------



## HoneyA (May 1, 2013)

Since I'm working out almost daily now, I'm going back to rinsing or co-washing mid-week as well but I'll stick to detangling weekly or every other week.


----------



## Xaragua (May 1, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> i leave it for like 3 hours.
> Im part of those that leave  it overnight too with no problem. My hair likes it.


Do you deep condition after?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 1, 2013)

Okay so I went to an Indian store we have here and bought some Nupur Mehendi henna and Indigo powder. I didn't realize the henna already had most of the herbs I also purchased in it. I got methi, shikakai, amla, neem, brahmi, and aritha powders. Also amla oil. Am I still able to use the powders or would it be overkill?  Can I use the powders separate from the henna on occasion and if so what do I mix them with? How much henna am I to mix? The bag that I bought is 500g. Also do I add cocoa powder for the brown or is the Indigo good enough. I'm using for color as well as the other benefits bc I have boocoo grays. Im not doing the process for about a month but want to have all info I need. Thanks ladies.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 1, 2013)

How much henna depends on your length and density. You can freeze leftovers and it works just as well later.

You can alternated the other powders with henna use and use them as frequently as you want. At one point I was using Shikakai and amla once a week and alternate weeks used henna. 

As far as amounts of each I always use more Shikakai than others as it is my cleanser. Then maybe 25% the others which are either conditioners or scalp healers.

Eta. Cocoa powder can tonw the red  to more brown. A tablespoon or two will do. Indigo is black but I haven't used it yet so can't comment. For gets indigo is better. Mine are copper which is kinda cool but I want full coverage and indigo will do it I hear.
____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 1, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> How much henna depends on your length and density. You can freeze leftovers and it works just as well later.
> 
> You can alternated the other powders with henna use and use them as frequently as you want. At one point I was using Shikakai and amla once a week and alternate weeks used henna.
> 
> ...



If I freeze the remaining how long can it last in freezer?  My plan is to henna once per month.  Also do I just set it out on counter to thaw? Thank you so much


----------



## DarkJoy (May 1, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> If I freeze the remaining how long can it last in freezer?  My plan is to henna once per month.  Also do I just set it out on counter to thaw? Thank you so much



I edited that last post and added info.

I've gone back to two month frozen henna and it was fine. And yes. On the counter works.

You can henna more often than that and never see a grey again! Lol. I do it twice a month.

I highly suggest you do it alone first. No condish or anything just water so you know how your hair reacts.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 1, 2013)

DarkJoy

Okay great thank you ma'am.


----------



## karenjoe (May 1, 2013)

my hair maybe be one inch longer than this now. ( and I've lost weight too)
A wig cap help me a lot tea rinses deep conditioning pre conditioning. I have to do it.+ bagging my ends help also. 
I will switch relaxers to a children's relaxer also.( no texlaxing for me! tried that)   no blowdrying or flat ironing.... maybe flatiron later in stretch one time a stretch.
 just relaxed  will post this weekend. maybe, I think I'm just getting rid of the damaged hair?. I will dust every other month now.


----------



## karenjoe (May 1, 2013)

sorry about the angle. this was taken in Feb think I texlaxed! its under processed! I dusted the ends. I trimmed again in april I had to. STAY TUNED!


----------



## Jobwright (May 1, 2013)

Has anyone in her used Shea Moisture Yucca and Boabam Moisturizing Mist?  I need some super super moisture after the Aphogee 2 min yesterday. Let me know please.


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 1, 2013)

Xaragua said:


> Do you deep condition after?



Nope.  my hair comes out fine.  It is soft and strong.

It feels like thé perfect balance weardly.... 

Last week i did things differenly. I added apoghee 2 min as usual on damp hair,detangle per section,shampoo,rinse then added elasta qp dpr 11+  under dryer for 25 min. Hair camé out soft but almost thé same as when i dont dc ....
I had to manipulate more though... So ill see and try again. I just hate jumping on and out thé tub!


----------



## Naturae (May 1, 2013)

Fine hair PLUS low density checking-in! Retention is a BEAST which is why I am debating going natural again. At least I can wear a c-napp puff or somethin'... these skinny strands are really testing my patience. I'm tender-headed which is why I chose to relax but I just don't know if it's worth it anymore. My retention when natural was off the charts...this is just pathetic.

Updos? FORGET IT
Serums? PSHHH
twistouts/braids? HA! OH YOU'RE SERIOUS?


----------



## HoneyA (May 2, 2013)

Naturals who have a night time regimen that doesn't include braiding or twisting, how do you prep and wear your hair for bed?

Generally I moisturise and braid in about 10 plaits and cover in a satin scarf but I am wondering if I can get away with not braiding my hair up at night so I was just wondering if others have found a way to do that that doesn't result in tangles the next day.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 2, 2013)

Naturae said:


> Fine hair PLUS low density checking-in! Retention is a BEAST which is why I am debating going natural again. At least I can wear a c-napp puff or somethin'... these skinny strands are really testing my patience. I'm tender-headed which is why I chose to relax but I just don't know if it's worth it anymore. My retention when natural was off the charts...this is just pathetic.
> 
> Updos? FORGET IT
> Serums? PSHHH
> twistouts/braids? HA! OH YOU'RE SERIOUS?



Naturae what does serums do to your natural hair??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Creatividual (May 2, 2013)

HoneyA said:


> Naturals who have a night time regimen that doesn't include braiding or twisting, how do you prep and wear your hair for bed?
> 
> Generally I moisturise and braid in about 10 plaits and cover in a satin scarf but I am wondering if I can get away with not braiding my hair up at night so I was just wondering if others have found a way to do that that doesn't result in tangles the next day.



HoneyA 

A low or high ponytail would help keep it stretched. It wouldn't beat how stretched braids keep your hair though.


----------



## HoneyA (May 2, 2013)

Creatividual Will try a low pony tail and some other strategies this week and see if I like them as alternatives.


----------



## karenjoe (May 2, 2013)

Naturae,your ponytail look nice
lemme dig up my ponytail from 2010 .....










damaged N shedding


----------



## charmtreese (May 2, 2013)

I do two low baggied puffs.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 2, 2013)

Sometimes I will band HoneyA.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## TopShelf (May 3, 2013)

I see lots of regimens . What type of styles are people wearing on a daily basis especially those who work


----------



## laylaaa (May 3, 2013)

TopShelf said:


> I see lots of regimens . What type of styles are people wearing on a daily basis especially those who work





Monday and Tuesday: straight and down 
Wednesday: Half-up, half-down style
Thursday: ponytail or bun
Friday: definitely bun
Weekend: too busy dc'ing, don't care 


It's kinda high-manipulation but honestly it's either that or not moisturizing and sealing my ends every day. This way I get to enjoy my hair/look presentable and still protect my ends.


----------



## TopShelf (May 3, 2013)

Thanks laylaaa . What's your length? (i am on my phone )


----------



## DarkJoy (May 3, 2013)

Yuck! the spring here has come in hot AND dry! Dry!! Dry!! You know what this means for my fine fragile hair? Breakage as bad as it can get in the dead of winter. 

I was using lighter oils this past week after sealing but my strands are dry and crunchy after being outside for a couple hours. Will have to continue heavy sealing. Had hoped to get a break from that until November. No dice.


----------



## Bublin (May 3, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Yuck! the spring here has come in hot AND dry! Dry!! Dry!! You know what this means for my fine fragile hair? Breakage as bad as it can get in the dead of winter.
> 
> I was using lighter oils this past week after sealing but my strands are dry and crunchy after being outside for a couple hours. Will have to continue heavy sealing. Had hoped to get a break from that until November. No dice.



DarkJoy Because your hair is highly porous, I don't think you can get away from heavy sealing.
It's funny because I remember promoting heavy sealing on here a few years ago and I've recently realised it's the exact opposite of my hair type needs.
Aw well, it's all a learning curve and it helped alot of people out


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 3, 2013)

TopShelf said:


> I see lots of regimens . What type of styles are people wearing on a daily basis especially those who work



This usually:



Now im in braids since à week. Looooooving some peace without touching this hair. 

I was so fustrated


----------



## DarkJoy (May 3, 2013)

to Bublin! It's amazin the things we learn along the way! And yes, though we may be mistaken on somethings early on (and later!) people do get stuff out of it. Heck, I thought my hair was lo-po and didnt need no stinkin protein! Oh dear...  

My hair was OK when it was foggy and drizzly w/o heavy sealing but the rain is pretty much over until late fall and it is sizzling hot! Damn shame too. Live right next to the ocean! How's that make any sense?!? le sigh


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 3, 2013)

When i dare wear it down....this:




roller setting natural hair...which.i hate doing. So i like sticking to the style on previous post. Bun


----------



## Bublin (May 3, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> to Bublin! It's amazin the things we learn along the way! And yes, though we may be mistaken on somethings early on (and later!) people do get stuff out of it. Heck, I thought my hair was lo-po and didnt need no stinkin protein! Oh dear...
> 
> My hair was OK when it was foggy and drizzly w/o heavy sealing but the rain is pretty much over until late fall and it is sizzling hot! Damn shame too. Live right next to the ocean! How's that make any sense?!? le sigh



DarkJoy Hey hun.    That's funny because for forever I thought I had thick, strong hair, loaded my hair with protein and had never heard of porosity...how wrong was I?  Does my avatar look like thick hair to you? 
Wow you live by the ocean...all that water and your hair is like a desert! 

I've been quiet lately because I've cracked it and I feel I 'know' my hair.  I've found the products it likes, how to apply them and how to detangle my hair.  My hair is looking so healthy and my breakage is almost nonexsistant.  I keep looking at my hands and there's nothing there.


----------



## TopShelf (May 3, 2013)

That bun style is awesome. I am going to try something like that. I am style challenged and am worried that i will stunt my retention with too much manipulation. 


My komaza protein has arrived so i will start using it tomorrow and will consider some of these styles.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 3, 2013)

TopShelf--I work in a high corporate and conservative environoment. 

Sometimes I'll rock something like this, but with a phoney bun. Shes long-winded just skip to the end. lol
Victory Gumby Roll

Also will do the attached pic with my natural hair and it looks great with no bangs and a comb or flower in the back. I add marley hair to stuff the rolls because it's low density and short still. I will also join the two side rolls and make a puff in the back.

hth


----------



## TopShelf (May 3, 2013)

DarkJoy thanks a bunch. I.will check it out


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 3, 2013)

TopShelf said:


> That bun style is awesome. I am going to try something like that. I am style challenged and am worried that i will stunt my retention with too much manipulation.
> 
> My komaza protein has arrived so i will start using it tomorrow and will consider some of these styles.



I wear that bun style all the time. I must Bun to work. I just play around change sides or the way i do the front...bigger or smaller,backwards or side fringe ( whatever you call that front part) .

Just keep hair and those ends moisturized ;-)  dont do it too tight.


----------



## Soratachi (May 4, 2013)

I wear my streched natural hair in a front roll and gibson tuck on the hair behind combo. I am good for the entire week. Today is flat iron week.


----------



## darlingdiva (May 4, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> no second day hair for me unless i sleep pretty!



I used to have the same issue when I was trying to preserve my twist out for multiple-day hair.  I got annoyed with waking up "tired" from sleeping. I fixed that problem by braiding my twist out and pinning it up.  I still have definition and I sleep how I want. 



HoneyA said:


> Naturals who have a night time regimen that doesn't include braiding or twisting, how do you prep and wear your hair for bed?
> 
> Generally I moisturise and braid in about 10 plaits and cover in a satin scarf but I am wondering if I can get away with not braiding my hair up at night so I was just wondering if others have found a way to do that that doesn't result in tangles the next day.



I band my twists with ouchless elastic bands that have been soaked in oil.



TopShelf said:


> I see lots of regimens . What type of styles are people wearing on a daily basis especially those who work



I usually wear pinned-up twists and twist outs.


----------



## laylaaa (May 4, 2013)

TopShelf 




TopShelf said:


> Thanks laylaaa . What's your length? (i am on my phone )




Right now my hair is right between my shoulder blades - I had a collar length long bob when I joined this forum. I've trimmed three times, had several setbacks and wet bunn'ed nonstop (terrible idea) so I believe I threw away some progress along the way. 


I also have  coloured, abused fine hair with above-average breakage (mostly when wet or curly) so, theoretically,  I SHOULD have the worst retention in the history of ever but I don't. The worst that actually happens from all the manipulation is ugly frizz... and that can be avoided or fixed. 


I just seal my ends lightly with jojoba or a serum and wear a cute mini silk scarf on my shoulders at the start of the week. Oh, and weekly reconstructors.


----------



## laylaaa (May 4, 2013)

Btw for the henna heads. How do I get it to come out a redder shade? I know it doesn't lighten your hair but my hair looks jet black even in sunlight and I feel like it's washing me out. -___-


----------



## TopShelf (May 4, 2013)

Do any of you practice the curly girl method?


----------



## ScorpioLove (May 4, 2013)

anyone henna weekly?

i plan on doing so all summer. my hair has always been fine and i would love for some thicker hair and more retention


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 4, 2013)

laylaaa said:


> Btw for the henna heads. How do I get it to come out a redder shade? I know it doesn't lighten your hair but my hair looks jet black even in sunlight and I feel like it's washing me out. -___-



Is this your first henna?  How long ago did you henna?  It takes 24 hours for the color to oxidize so it will look different in a day or two. You could also add hibiscus powder for more of a dark, rich red. In order to get good solid color, you will have to do it a couple of times

ETA:  According to henna sooq, you could also add paprika


----------



## laylaaa (May 5, 2013)

mshoneyfly



mshoneyfly said:


> Is this your first henna?  How long ago did you henna?  It takes 24 hours for the color to oxidize so it will look different in a day or two. You could also add hibiscus powder for more of a dark, rich red. In order to get good solid color, you will have to do it a couple of times
> 
> ETA:  According to henna sooq, you could also add paprika




Nope, my fourth this weekend! I just stood at my bedroom window. In regular lighting, it looks regular jet black. But against the sunlight, it looks black with a warm, deep red undertone if that makes sense! As well as the 'henna halo' in very bright sunlight. 

Paprika powder from the grocer's? As in the regular Dr.Oetker stuff we cook with?

I'll try to find hibiscus powder but if I can't - would hibiscus tea be a decent alternative? I feel like I look too pale with my natural hair shade and I want to warm it up before summer proper.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 5, 2013)

ScorpioLove said:


> anyone henna weekly?
> 
> i plan on doing so all summer. my hair has always been fine and i would love for some thicker hair and more retention





laylaaa said:


> Btw for the henna heads. How do I get it to come out a redder shade? I know it doesn't lighten your hair but my hair looks jet black even in sunlight and I feel like it's washing me out. -___-


To both ScorpioLove and @laylaaa
My hair was naturally "1b". It took 4 or 5 applications to see it in sunlight. And I have done it a couple weeks back to back, though now my preference is every 2 weeks because 1. I dont want my hair THAT red anymore and, 2. it's time consumming.

Scorpio, are you doing it plain or adding stuff? Oils and condish may block some of the color goodness. Also, do you have permanent color on your hair? Did you shampoo before? Buildup of butters on the strands could block it as well. It may take longer if so to any of the above. Someone mentioned paprika which may help. If you look one page back in this thread, someone used hibiscus tea and her hair came out a gorgeous red auburn after a couple of applications. You can also do it more often to speed up the process.


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2013)

I am giving my hair a well needed henna treatment right now for added color and will follow it up with an indigo treatment. This is incidently my DC day so will be DCing later today as well.


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2013)

Come to think about it, I have been henna'ing my hair once every 2-3 months but that is wayyyyy too far apart so I will increase them to every 3 weeks to once a month or so. My gray hairs are making me look my age but when I color them, I look 10 years or more younger. I like this way.


----------



## ScorpioLove (May 5, 2013)

i only use hot water, honey, a spash of red wine vinegar, and tablespoon of cocoa butter. i love the new henna i have. its jamila henna from the indian grocer. it is very well sifted and when mixing it with water it easily became pudding like. with karishma it was kinda lumpy and wasn't sifted as well. This is the second week in a row I have henna'd. Next week I'll use shampoo and then put some Nupur henna. The grocery store owner found a new best customer lol

My process:


Mix warm water with red wine vinegar with henna and cover w/ plastic wrap Sat morning ~10min
Add honey and cocoa butter and apply Sat night and wrap hair w/ saran wrap ~45min
Rinse out Sunday morning ~20 min
DC ~1 hour
Rollerset or whatever other style~1 hr
My process is much quicker now than the first time I ever did it and I make no mess other than on my towels which is easy to throw it in the washer


----------



## Wenbev (May 5, 2013)

ScorpioLove said:


> anyone henna weekly?
> 
> i plan on doing so all summer. my hair has always been fine and i would love for some thicker hair and more retention



I henna'd my hair weekly for six months and my hair loved it. Now that I'm not wearing my straight, I will go back to that.
I have also found that using tea instead of water, helps the color to improve rather than water


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 5, 2013)

laylaaa

I would think that a good strong brew of hibiscus tea used instead of water to mix the henna could give good color results. 

My natural color is kind of sandy brown so I think thats why my henna and hibiscus treatment comes out nice and dark.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 5, 2013)

I would take out the cocoa butter. The fat in the butter is probably keeping some of the color from depositing. The fat is not water soluable and is probably keeing your color from reaching its full potential. You can put it in your DC though  my hair loves her some cocoa butter too. 



ScorpioLove said:


> i only use hot water, honey, a spash of red wine vinegar, and tablespoon of cocoa butter. i love the new henna i have. its jamila henna from the indian grocer. it is very well sifted and when mixing it with water it easily became pudding like. with karishma it was kinda lumpy and wasn't sifted as well. This is the second week in a row I have henna'd. Next week I'll use shampoo and then put some Nupur henna. The grocery store owner found a new best customer lol
> 
> My process:
> 
> ...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 5, 2013)

So I Chelated and Clarified with Elucence M.A Poo and then followed w/ a Protein Treatment today using Mizani Kerafuse (I Texlaxed last week)

MY...HAIR...FELT....AMAZING !

I steamed for about 45 minutes using the Marshmallow, Slippery Elm and Cinnamon DC and still have it in currently. 

My hair is def. a protein lova'. I couldn't imagine not having it in my life.....OH THE HORROR!.....


----------



## loulou82 (May 5, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft, how is the Marshmallow DC by Naturelle Grow working for you? My hair is fine and can get so tangly and spider-webby if left to its own devices. I need moisture and slip.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 5, 2013)

@loulou82

I think you'd love this DC then. Its very slippy and makes my hair sooooo soft. It doesn't smooth the strand as much as I would like, but thats nothing a good PH balanced Leave In can't help. However, after rinsing its always soft and its definitely an excellent detangler while rinsing (in the shower of course). 

She is having a 25% off Mothers Day Sale this entire month,so if you want to try it, I'd def. take advantage of it now.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 5, 2013)

Used a lot of styling product so experimenting with non chemical clarifying. Doing an Ayurvedic cleanse as we speak with Shikakai, Tulsi, and Amla powders (this is my usual, but I never use heavy styling products. Hope it holds up). My skinny strands love this mix. Lettin it sit for another 10 mins. Then will see if I'll even need to use a clay mask after. If not on to the tea and DC.


----------



## loulou82 (May 5, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

Thanks for the review. I went ahead and placed an order. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 5, 2013)

Okay ladies here my hendigo mix I just made. How long do I let it sit before applying?

Pics in next post...forgot to add them lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 5, 2013)

I used tea instead of water. May apply tomorrow I guess either way so I will let it sit over night. Okay can anyone tell me what it will do to my patch in front that I colored back in September?  Hopefully it won't turn green lol.


----------



## Wenbev (May 5, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I used tea instead of water. May apply tomorrow I guess either way so I will let it sit over night. Okay can anyone tell me what it will do to my patch in front that I colored back in September?  Hopefully it won't turn green lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think your hair is going to be a brownish red.  Anytime I've used Nupur 9 instead of jamila henna, my hair leans toward a red- brownish rather than a orangey reddish


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 5, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> This reminds me, I haven't did a cocoveda prepoo in a minute.  I get a relaxer on Wednesday and my first post relaxer wash will include Sukesh, cocoveda and Jamila Henndigo treatment.  I stocked up on all these things during their Black Friday sale so I have plenty.  I can't wait!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle how much was the hennasooq Black Friday discount?  I need to know whether to put them on my list of BF sales to prepare/watch out for.  TIA


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 6, 2013)

Okay I've been sitting with my hendigo on for about an hour now. My batter was extremely thick after sitting over night kind of like thick brownie batter if that makes sense. It didn't bother me though bc application was very easy. I will rinse it out in 3 more hours and them try one of my new dcs and leave on about an hour lol I can't wait. I might try the YAM from BASK but we shall see...I will post pics later of my hair with the hendigo and then once rinsed out and dc'd.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 6, 2013)

Soooo my hair really didn't turn out exactly how I wanted. I'm dcing right now with YAM and it smells wonderful.  Anyway my already dyed front patch turned a pretty reddish brown color I guess lol and my grays turned a blonde color....and when I say blonde I mean blonde hahaha. It's really pretty though. Can't wait to see what color I get next week when I repeat the process. I let the henna sit over night and applied this am but only left it in for 3 hours. Next time I'm going to leave it in longer and steep my tea longer to. Anyway my pics really don't do it justice but here they are.


----------



## Jobwright (May 6, 2013)

^^^^^^BEAUTIFUL!  I love the color!


----------



## Babygrowth (May 6, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Soooo my hair really didn't turn out exactly how I wanted. I'm dcing right now with YAM and it smells wonderful.  Anyway my already dyed front patch turned a pretty reddish brown color I guess lol and my grays turned a blonde color....and when I say blonde I mean blonde hahaha. It's really pretty though. Can't wait to see what color I get next week when I repeat the process. I let the henna sit over night and applied this am but only left it in for 3 hours. Next time I'm going to leave it in longer and steep my tea longer to. Anyway my pics really don't do it justice but here they are.



This is quite gorgeous! And I love your curl pattern/texture!


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 6, 2013)

HairPleaseGrow

Your curls are sooo gorgeous!!  The color came out nicely too. Its been a day or two now, right?? I wonder how the color looks today. It should be even richer.

ETA:  oh now I see you just rinsed this morning. It should be even better tomorrow. What kind of tea did you use?  Was it hibiscus?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 6, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> This is quite gorgeous! And I love your curl pattern/texture!



Thank you ma'am. I don't like my texture. It's almost very cottony at the crown and then cottony/silky every where else. I get tons of frizz :-/


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 6, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> HairPleaseGrow
> 
> Your curls are sooo gorgeous!!  The color came out nicely too. Its been a day or two now, right?? I wonder how the color looks today. It should be even richer.
> 
> ETA:  oh now I see you just rinsed this morning. It should be even better tomorrow. What kind of tea did you use?  Was it hibiscus?



Thank you hun. I'm anxious to see what my curls are going to look like when my slow growing hair gets some length. I did a mixture from Chargin Valley teas I had ordered last month. It was like half and half of the one for dry hair and the one for hair growth (stimulation or something like that). I'm going to do it again next weeend and leave it on longer but it came out just okay to me for now. Overall I had a good experience with this being my first henna application.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> So I Chelated and Clarified with Elucence M.A Poo and then followed w/ a Protein Treatment today using Mizani Kerafuse today (I Texlaxed last week)
> 
> MY...HAIR...FELT....AMAZING !
> 
> ...



EnExitStageLeft
your hair is so full, and pretty!  it looks so healthy!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 6, 2013)

i just used the Aphogee 2 step treatment.  i hope it jump starts my hair strength training!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 6, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> @EnExitStageLeft
> your hair is so full, and pretty!  it looks so healthy!



shortdub78

Thank you so much! I really appreciate it. I was meaning to leave you a comment earlier and tell you that your bun in your avi is giving me alllllll types of life. Did you use a bun maker or is it a wrap around? Spare no details. My low donut buns always look whop sided , so I def. need tips .


----------



## ScorpioLove (May 6, 2013)

@HairPleezeGrow  your hair, those curls, the color, so prettyy!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 6, 2013)

ScorpioLove said:


> @HairPleezeGrow  your hair, those curls, the color, so prettyy!



Thank you


----------



## DarkJoy (May 6, 2013)

I concur on those gorgeous curls (and color) HairPleezeGrow!


----------



## DarkJoy (May 6, 2013)

Anyone have trouble with hair candy/accessories?

Perhaps more the low density fine haired ladies? Everything shows through!  The teeth of pretty combs, clips, even hair pins to hold hairs in place just fall out. I can only keep bob pins to stay hidden and secure. The only thing I wear are those giant hair bands for a puff. Sometimes I even gotta be careful with them or they just fling off the top of my head! 

I BC in July 20112 and it's a crawl to SL (damn fragile hair that needs constant dusting!). I just wish I could find stuff to dress it up that  doesnt fall out or show through. 

Ideas?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 6, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> I concur on those gorgeous curls (and color) HairPleezeGrow!



Thank you DarkJoy!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 6, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Anyone have trouble with hair candy/accessories?
> 
> Perhaps more the low density fine haired ladies? Everything shows through!  The teeth of pretty combs, clips, even hair pins to hold hairs in place just fall out. I can only keep bob pins to stay hidden and secure. The only thing I wear are those giant hair bands for a puff. Sometimes I even gotta be careful with them or they just fling off the top of my head!
> 
> ...




I dk ma'am.  I use clips and they stay in but I usually have the portion I'm clipping in like a flat twist or something to make it a bit thicker to hold on to. I haven't used decorative combs yet.


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 6, 2013)

DarkJoy

I mostly just wear my hair loose. Just started on this no direct heat personal challenge (3 weeks now). I have been doing roller sets or bantu knot outs; I even had success with a wet wrap one time. Not sure if I am low density but my hair straightens very easily. 

The only assessories I have are the large elastic head bands, small ones for a pony tail and the clips pictured below






Pretty sad, huh??

My daughter gave me that banana clip thingy but I don't have enough hair in the front for a bun so I feel your pain


----------



## Wenbev (May 6, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Anyone have trouble with hair candy/accessories?
> 
> Perhaps more the low density fine haired ladies? Everything shows through!  The teeth of pretty combs, clips, even hair pins to hold hairs in place just fall out. I can only keep bob pins to stay hidden and secure. The only thing I wear are those giant hair bands for a puff. Sometimes I even gotta be careful with them or they just fling off the top of my head!
> 
> ...


 YOu n me are in the same boat! I've had headbands slide right off as well. The best I've  found are those pins from sally's.  They stay in place pretty well.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 7, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Thank you so much! I really appreciate it. I was meaning to leave you a comment earlier and tell you that your bun in your avi is giving me alllllll types of life. Did you use a bun maker or is it a wrap around? Spare no details. My low donut buns always look whop sided , so I def. need tips .



well, thank you!  i just twisted the base of the hair (more flat against the nape/bottom) i gathered like a ponytail, and wrapped it around.  i pinned it with a spin pin.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 7, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Anyone have trouble with hair candy/accessories?
> 
> Perhaps more the low density fine haired ladies? Everything shows through!  The teeth of pretty combs, clips, even hair pins to hold hairs in place just fall out. I can only keep bob pins to stay hidden and secure. The only thing I wear are those giant hair bands for a puff. Sometimes I even gotta be careful with them or they just fling off the top of my head!
> 
> ...



when i was natural, i couldn't get anything in my hair expect a goody ouchless band. i always thought once i would get to BSL, it would be easier.  by my shrinkage is insane.  my hair would be so coily and thick.


----------



## laylaaa (May 7, 2013)

mshoneyfly


Thanks, I'll try the hibiscus instead of the other teas I use this week. I think I might start doing henna every week instead of every other!


----------



## manter26 (May 7, 2013)

TopShelf said:


> Do any of you practice the curly girl method?



I do for the most part. I have a sulfate-free shampoo but I end up using a regular shampoo every now and then...probably every 3 months (only if I've used something with cones). I use mostly Shea Moisture, Tresemme Naturals, and Giovanni products. I cowash mostly and clarify/cleanse with the sulfate-free shampoo or bentonite clay every 1-2 months.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 7, 2013)

LOL @mshoneyfly it's sad for both of us! Even as a teenager my genetically thin hair couldn't hold a banana clip when they were chic in neon colors in the 80s! I wish I could rock me one, but the teeth grasp at air and the clips just kinda hang 


mshoneyfly said:


> @DarkJoy
> The only assessories I have are the large elastic head bands, small ones for a pony tail and the clips pictured below
> View attachment 207981
> Pretty sad, huh??
> My daughter gave me that banana clip thingy but I don't have enough hair in the front for a bun so I feel your pain



@Wenbev, thanks for responding..and what pins are these you speak of?! I would do anything to dress this puff. I'm so BORED!


Wenbev said:


> YOu n me are in the same boat! I've had headbands slide right off as well. The best I've  found are those pins from sally's.  They stay in place pretty well.


@shortdub78--i have massive shrinkage too, which makes wearing it up impossible, unless I can find something with teeth that will hold and stretch the sides and back, however my hair is THIN so finding the right clip to pull the coils along the sides and back without showing the teeth through is difficult.. The one time in my life I was past cbl as a kid, I couldnt wear it up unless I tore through the shrunk sides with a denman. My mom would straighten it, but guess what? Low density meant most hair candy falls off when straight. It's just so silly all these catch-22s!


shortdub78 said:


> when i was natural, i couldn't get anything in my hair expect a goody ouchless band. i always thought once i would get to BSL, it would be easier.  by my shrinkage is insane.  my hair would be so coily and thick.


----------



## Wenbev (May 7, 2013)

DarkJoy the bobby pins from Sally's tis what I speak lol. Thry come in a little container and they do not come out unless you pull them out


----------



## softblackcotton (May 8, 2013)

I am not sure whether my hair is fine or not. I can definitely feel the strands and I have a few wispy almost invisible strands but most of my strands are highly visible but break easily. So maybe I have a mix of fine and super fine?

Does anyone else have the  following problem? 

Say you do two strand twists they start out looking big, fluffy and full for one day, then the next day they look all stringy and compressed? Thus I want to do my twists over again for the full and fluffy look, defeating the purpose of protective styling. Other women seem to be able to have fluffy un changing twists for weeks on end. My hair is annoying at times.


----------



## loulou82 (May 8, 2013)

manter26

Your siggy 

softblackcotton

My twists start and stay skinny. They never look good on me. What products are you using to twist? Perhaps if something has a high oil content, your hair will start to clump together and become slick.


----------



## softblackcotton (May 8, 2013)

loulou82 said:


> manter26
> 
> Your siggy
> 
> ...



loulou82

Right after deep conditioning and washing I seal my slightly damp hair with a smidgen of  shea moisture deep treatment masque  then i top it off castor oil and coconut oil. (mostly focusing on last three inches to ends with the oils). Hair feels moisturized for at least 3 days after. I can't seem to find anything lighter that keeps my hair moisturized more than a few hours. You are right, the heavy oils and butters could be the culprit. I tried only applying something like jojoba oil only and my hair was dry as all get out and they still get compressed. My hair never hold styles for a second day. I don't really get it. I think my hair strands are fine, but my density is pretty high I have to forcefully part and hold down my hair tightly to see any scalp.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 8, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if splits are inevitable with fine hair?  I trim about 1/4inch every other month.  I cowash and dc regularly and I've been keeping my hair hidden under wigs all of this year except maybe 5 times I have done a wash n go. I keep my ends moisturized and hidden. But I'm examining my ends that I can see and it seems like every other hair has a split about 1/4inches. Do I need to be trimming every month?


----------



## TopShelf (May 8, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> DarkJoy the bobby pins from Sally's tis what I speak lol. Thry come in a little container and they do not come out unless you pull them out



I loved those pins at first but after a while i noticed that because they were so tight they pulled my hair out


----------



## DarkJoy (May 8, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Can anyone tell me if splits are inevitable with fine hair?  I trim about 1/4inch every other month.  I cowash and dc regularly and I've been keeping my hair hidden under wigs all of this year except maybe 5 times I have done a wash n go. I keep my ends moisturized and hidden. But I'm examining my ends that I can see and it seems like every other hair has a split about 1/4inches. Do I need to be trimming every month?



HairPleezeGrow 

When was your last trim or dusting? All ends get old and need refreshing with the shears eventually. Lol.

My ultra fine strands require it at 6 week intervals.

Tbh, 1/4 inch is peanuts. Take it off and you'll retain pretty much all your growth this month and next!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 8, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> @HairPleezeGrow
> 
> When was your last trim or dusting? All ends get old and need refreshing with the shears eventually. Lol.
> 
> ...


 


My last trim was probably end of March or early April. Yeah I'm going to trim tonight bc i plan on doing my 2nd hendigo tommorow. Thanks hun


----------



## DarkJoy (May 8, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My last trim was probably end of March or early April.


Sounds right on time around 6weeks!

Wanna hear continued updates on these hendigos please! I wanna try too!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 8, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Sounds right on time around 6weeks!
> 
> Wanna hear continued updates on these hendigos please! I wanna try too!
> 
> ...



Thanks I just trimmed and my hair feels gr8. I love the feeling and look of freshly trimmed ends. I will keep you guys posted on my hendigo. I already made my batch and will let it sit overnight.  I might take pics with my actual camera of my hair right now so you guys can really see the color and then take pics after bc my phone camera just does not do it justice. I definitely think you should give it a go and see how you like it. Do you have any Indians stores locally you can get the items from?


----------



## DarkJoy (May 8, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thanks I just trimmed and my hair feels gr8. I love the feeling and look of freshly trimmed ends. I will keep you guys posted on my hendigo. I already made my batch and will let it sit overnight.  I might take pics with my actual camera of my hair right now so you guys can really see the color and then take pics after bc my phone camera just does not do it justice. I definitely think you should give it a go and see how you like it. Do you have any Indians stores locally you can get the items from?



Yep. We got an India town here. I buy all my.products there. i am sick of henna red. Doesn't look great on me. I wanna go black and never had jet hair before but from wearing weave  I can see black looks way better on me. 

so researching hendigo and indigo here for now. Am anxious to see your results.  Thank you in advance for sharing!   

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## BonBon (May 8, 2013)

Just recieved the Qhemet Burdock Root cream. OMG it melted through tangles and shed hair while my hair was dry. Can't wait to use it on damp hair I don't think I've ever truly liked a cream so this is great.

 I also have MopTop leave in, but I won't be using that till the next wash day which wont be for some time


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 9, 2013)

I found this on my shirt this afternoon 

Brace yourself!




WTF???  I wonder how many hairs are split like this?  What can I do?? Im not cutting off my hair!!  Ive just recently learned how to retain some length?  HELP!!


----------



## laylaaa (May 9, 2013)

mshoneyfly



mshoneyfly said:


> I found this on my shirt this afternoon
> 
> Brace yourself!
> 
> ...





The mid-strand split looks like mechanical damage. What tools are you using? The lower splits look like regular wear and tear that could be fixed with a dusting and moderate to strong rx treatment.


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 9, 2013)

laylaaa

Ok I guess its time for a dusting! Im sure Im overdue. Im gonna have to dust all the way up the strand!  

I have been having a lot of tangles lately and I guess I don't have enough patience when detangling. And Ive been putting off getting those seamless combs too.


----------



## Nonie (May 9, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> laylaaa
> 
> Ok I guess its time for a dusting! Im sure Im overdue. Im gonna have to dust all the way up the strand!
> 
> I have been having a lot of tangles lately and I guess I don't have enough patience when detangling. And Ive been putting off getting those seamless combs too.



mshoneyfly what do you mean by "dust all the way up the strand"?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 9, 2013)

Nonie

She may be referring to the twist and dust method. Its when you take a small section of hair, twist it and lightly dust the ends popping from the strand from the top to the bottom. 

Here is a vid about it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3C0ndGIZpg


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 9, 2013)

Hey Fine Sistas'

My hair has been doing well lately. I recently texlaxed and dusted my ends and was elated at home much had to be taken off.



Heavy sealing if def. the bid'ness. My hair prefers a bit of weight. If I don't my hair easily tangles and is prone to knotting. Does anyone find this with their hair?


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for clarifying EnExitStageLeft and saving me from a tongue lashing, lol  

I posted in the coffee, tea, ayurvedic thread about the GF fall fight strand saver leave in. I really like it. I see Im gonna have to use it on a regular basis. It detangles, moisturizes and stimulates the scalp.

ETA:  looks like you're doin well!  I wanted to wait till I relax but looks like I gotta do it now


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 9, 2013)

@mshoneyfly 

lol no problem girl and i dont know if that sweet compliment was for me, but if so thank you!


----------



## Nonie (May 9, 2013)

[USER=297946]EnExitStageLeft[/USER];18381775 said:
			
		

> Nonie
> 
> She may be referring to the twist and dust method. Its when you take a small section of hair, twist it and lightly dust the ends popping from the strand from the top to the bottom.
> 
> Here is a vid about it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3C0ndGIZpg



I have seen it and think it is a horrible and dumb method. You end up cutting whole strands. All the strands that stick out are whole strands and if you don't believe me, grab one and let go the other hairs and see what you are left with. That method is just as bad as stylists burning off flyaways after doing braids. 

Your strands are at different stages of growth so if you twist a chunk of hair, of course shorter stands wil stick out. Doesn't mean they are split. In fact those shorter strands are in better shape than the longer ones since they have not been around long. 

Let's also consider this: suppose she was to go strand by strand and zone in on actual splits and cut out the arms sticking out on each strand. I am not sure what that will help with. You still leave behind a weakened stand that is likely to break at that point of weakness. 

Dusting the ends seems to be the best mobe then baby your strands while:

- using some cosmetic product that coats strands and temporarily "fixes" the split;
- using seamless combs and low manipulation till you can cut them off is best...

...till you can cut them off.

Problem is splits don't wait for you to get your hair to where you don't mind cutting it. Once a tear occurs, it continues to grow bigger. The only way to stop it from growing bigger is to cut above the fork. When this is at mid-strand, it gets complicated but it doesn't change the fact that leaving it there means continued damage. Practicing the low mani and coating may slow down damage but don't be surprised if hair breaks off on its own. That is why virtuenow did a big chop after Komaza folks showed her the damage in her hair.


----------



## loulou82 (May 9, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

My hair loves heavy sealing.  During the first two years of my hair journey my regimen included daily moisturizing of my ends and heavy sealing with butters. I don't know why I ever stopped but I'm taking it back to those days and incorporating butters. I ordered pumpkin seed butter, avocado butter, sweet almond butter, and hemp butter. My hair likes to be coated.

I've also decided to do a 6 to 8 week micro trim schedule and take off 1/4 inch each time like DarkJoy. I took off about 1/4 last night. My ends look better already.

Has anyone invested in quality hair shears?


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 9, 2013)

loulou82 said:


> EnExitStageLeft
> 
> My hair loves heavy sealing.  During the first two years of my hair journey my regimen included daily moisturizing of my ends and heavy sealing with butters. I don't know why I ever stopped but I'm taking it back to those days and incorporating butters. I ordered pumpkin seed butter, avocado butter, sweet almond butter, and hemp butter. My hair likes to be coated.
> 
> ...



Is $14.99 considered quality?


----------



## DarkJoy (May 9, 2013)

LOL. That's pretty much what I spend on the conair shears at Target.  Speaking of, I meant to dust 1/4 inch last week. It's time to do it because just about that much feels raggedy at my ends. Plus they are starting to web together. And it's only been 6 weeks since the last dust! It's always ontime...


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 9, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> LOL. That's pretty much what I spend on the conair shears at Target.  Speaking of, I meant to dust 1/4 inch last week. It's time to do it because just about that much feels raggedy at my ends. Plus they are starting to web together. And it's only been 6 weeks since the last dust! It's always ontime...



:Yep:  thats where I got mine from. They work just fine, thank you very much


----------



## LexiDior (May 9, 2013)

Subbing to this thread!! Im not sure if I have fine hair or not but I think some of these methods are great. Im going to try them and see if they stop my breakage.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 9, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> :Yep:  thats where I got mine from. They work just fine, thank you very much


Word.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 9, 2013)

I bought my shears from Folica with a 25% off coupon and they had free shipping for elite members at the time, so I only paid about 14 bucks for them. Love em'!


----------



## loulou82 (May 9, 2013)

If it works then it's quality. I'm working with some $3 Annie shears from the BSS. The grip is awkward (maybe because I'm a leftie).


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 10, 2013)

DarkJoy : 
Thé only way i can get that clip on ny hair is by straightening it.

Have you ever tried it on straight puffy hair?

This was last year.i loved it. I MIGHT try this in summer.



Im trying to protective style like crazy! So ive become boring on styles these months...


----------



## DarkJoy (May 10, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> DarkJoy :
> Thé only way i can get that clip on ny hair is by straightening it.
> 
> Have you ever tried it on straight puffy hair?
> ...


forget the clip cuz your hair is so pretty! Lol. You have more density than me. It's twice as thick. This thin and those clips just just of hang.

My hair is just not long enough yet either. Maybe in 6 months I can try

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 10, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> forget the clip cuz your hair is so pretty! Lol. You have more density than me. It's twice as thick. This thin and those clips just just of hang.
> 
> My hair is just not long enough yet either. Maybe in 6 months I can try
> 
> ...



Thanks for thé compliment.
If your not ready yet then yeah try in à feW months.

If you do.straighten it dont do.it.bone straight .i had moisturized with s curl 2 days after flat ironning. It makes my hair poofy and bigger. Then i braided it over night. Thé next day and days after it comes out like in thé pic. I added oil to seal the s curl by thé way.

My hair does better straight... I so feel like relaxing or texlaxing ...but then thinking of fine hair stops me. Im scared so...ill just flat iron every now and then.

Changing to all styles with my straight  relaxéd hair  is something i miss. It seemed easier and faster to deal with...oh Well  :-/


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 10, 2013)

coolsista-paris

PURDY!


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 11, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> coolsista-paris
> 
> PURDY!



Thank you.
Im missing my straightened hair. Need to hide that flat iron !


----------



## charmtreese (May 11, 2013)

How often are the ladies with natural, fine, 4 hair cleansing/detangling your hair?


----------



## g.lo (May 11, 2013)

charmtreese said:


> How often are the ladies with natural, fine, 4 hair cleansing/detangling your hair?



I wash and Dc twice a week.
Once with a light protein on dry hair (GPB) and the other with a moisturising DC.
I wil throw a cowash in between, without detangling.


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 11, 2013)

charmtreese said:


> How often are the ladies with natural, fine, 4 hair cleansing/detangling your hair?



My hair does Well with every 10-15  days. Id say 2 weeks. In between i only use s curl spray to moosturize  and i do it like every 2-3 days.

I detangle.on damp hair with.conditionner (apoghee 2 min) that i leave in some time before washing .


----------



## keranikki (May 11, 2013)

charmtreese said:


> How often are the ladies with natural, fine, 4 hair cleansing/detangling your hair?



As my hair is getting longer, I find myself cleansing/ detangling my hair less. I went from twice a week to once a week. I will use a cotton round and rose water to cleanse my scalp after my workout though to minimize salt buildup.


----------



## loulou82 (May 11, 2013)

charmtreese said:


> How often are the ladies with natural, fine, 4 hair cleansing/detangling your hair?



While transitioning- Up to twice a week (BCd at 5-6 inches)
Once natural- once a week (inches 6-10); every two weeks (inches 10-13); once a month (inches 13-16)

My problem is my yearly retention has actually decreased as my hair has gotten longer. I'm back to 11-14 inches and I'm returning to a two week washing and de-tangle schedule and sticking to it.

coolsista-paris
g.lo

virtuenow also includes a light protein into her regimen. I did so but stopped. I really neglected some basics of caring for fine hair over the past two years. I thinking about adding a light protein step with oils as a pre-poo, shampooing, ACVing and then doing a moisturizing DC.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 13, 2013)

speaking of shears, had to pick up mine and dusted over the weekend. The ends felt bushy and raggedy. I took off 1/4 but could tell by the feel she needed a bit more.
I will take the rest off in 2 weeks. I wanna break even with the length. I'm still short and really hated that 'awkward' length when it was kinda behind my ears still. 

Also when I BC'd I left about 2". I should have went to a fade. This is the last of the color damage. The reest of the shaft feels smooth and less porous (but still slightly porous). Glad I found LHCF! Fully  healthy head on the way!


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 13, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> DarkJoy :
> Thé only way i can get that clip on ny hair is by straightening it.
> 
> Have you ever tried it on straight puffy hair?
> ...



Thats such a cute elegant style!! coolsista-paris
I LUV it!!!


----------



## HoneyA (May 13, 2013)

charmtreese said:


> How often are the ladies with natural, fine, 4 hair cleansing/detangling your hair?



1x a week wash and DC where I detangle. I'll do a quick mid-week co-wash too now because I sweat a lot from working out.


----------



## quirkydimples (May 13, 2013)

DarkJoy

That's one of the reasons my ends are so rough: color. When I was natural I colored my hair (highlights), which was fine until I relaxed. I still have probably three inches of color on the ends. The two inches I took off a few weeks ago helped, but I'm going to use my SplitEnder in between getting my trim when I relax every 12 weeks.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 13, 2013)

I remember color and being relaxed  these fine strands were pretty much chewed up and half the length in three months. Ugh. Sorry you're going through the cutting off process too...

I thought being natural, it wouldnt be so bad this time and the color was semi permanent to cover greys...well, I was wrong. The hair didn't all break off but was unmanageable--unable to style, didnt take to proteins, dry, brittle and just a general hot mess. Glad it's almost gone!

Sticking with henna. Never doing this again!


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 13, 2013)

loulou82 said:


> While transitioning- Up to twice a week (BCd at 5-6 inches)
> Once natural- once a week (inches 6-10); every two weeks (inches 10-13); once a month (inches 13-16)
> 
> My problem is my yearly retention has actually decreased as my hair has gotten longer. I'm back to 11-14 inches and I'm returning to a two week washing and de-tangle schedule and sticking to it.
> ...



This is exaclty what i do. Pre poo with apoghee 2 min and detangle with it( havent tried adding oild to apoghee) i then Braid.leave it in for like 2-3 hours (i have done it overnight too but thats for me it works).

I then wash with my shampoo (garnier no cônes,no paraben,no.colour + it takes off hard water from hair).love it

Then i dc to moisturize. Sometimes i dont dc cause my hair comes out perfect just with thé apoghee 2 min as pre poo.

I sometimes just oil rinse after shampoo.


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 13, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Thats such a cute elegant style!! coolsista-paris
> I LUV it!!!



Thank you 

Speaking about style i washed mu braids that are now looking ragedy...frizz and like ...i need to take them out. Ill wait next week making it.4 weeks in braids.

Need to look for à neW protective style. 
Thinking about à wig. I just need thé secret to not chewing up my edges this time.


----------



## loulou82 (May 14, 2013)

Awesome Blog Find!! 

I stumbled across a lovely natural blogger with fine hair who's wearing it VERY well. Not only is she retaining length, she does a lot a simple styles that are easy to replicate. I also enjoy the layout and accompanying tuts.

http://www.iamnaturallycurious.com/


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 15, 2013)

Soooo I was sick over the weekend and spent Mother's Day in the hospital :-( doing better but haven't had a chance to check in. I did my 2nd hendigo on Friday before I got sick and it really didn't do anything but turn my grays more coppery instead of the blonde. Can't get a good pic of the color :-( but my hair still feels nice.


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 15, 2013)

loulou82 said:


> Awesome Blog Find!!
> 
> I stumbled across a lovely natural blogger with fine hair who's wearing it VERY well. Not only is she retaining length, she does a lot a simple styles that are easy to replicate. I also enjoy the layout and accompanying tuts.
> 
> http://www.iamnaturallycurious.com/



I saw this blogger on YT when I searched for a pink australian clay masque recipe. She does have some good styles


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 15, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> I remember color and being relaxed  these fine strands were pretty much chewed up and half the length in three months. Ugh. Sorry you're going through the cutting off process too...
> 
> I thought being natural, it wouldnt be so bad this time and the color was semi permanent to cover greys...well, I was wrong. The hair didn't all break off but was unmanageable--unable to style, didnt take to proteins, dry, brittle and just a general hot mess. Glad it's almost gone!
> 
> Sticking with henna. Never doing this again!



I used to colour my hair too when relaxed . I used to do way more to my hair. It didnt damage my hair though. Its my hair methods and non moisturizing reggie that made my hair à disaster.

Im.getting so bored with my hair that i just feel like throwing in à relaxer :-/


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 15, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Soooo I was sick over the weekend and spent Mother's Day in the hospital :-( doing better but haven't had a chance to check in. I did my 2nd hendigo on Friday before I got sick and it really didn't do anything but turn my grays more coppery instead of the blonde. Can't get a good pic of the color :-( but my hair still feels nice.



Oh i hope you're better now. Have some rest and at least keep moisturizing your hair.


----------



## BonBon (May 15, 2013)

Komaza told me to wash once a week, but I don't want to fix what's not broken. Am retaining so well over the past year and a half since cutting the wash frequency/manipulation down and am having no real scalp/build up problems.

 When I used to do weekly or 2x weekly wash I'd end up gaining about 3" a year compared to now 6". Will do the other suggestions like the protein, leave in and finger combing, but the wash schedule is here to stay. That's unless I can figure out a way to make wash day a lot easier, but I don't want to mess around doing that now.


----------



## Wenbev (May 15, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Soooo I was sick over the weekend and spent Mother's Day in the hospital :-( doing better but haven't had a chance to check in. I did my 2nd hendigo on Friday before I got sick and it really didn't do anything but turn my grays more coppery instead of the blonde. Can't get a good pic of the color :-( but my hair still feels nice.



HairPleezeGrow  I hope you are doing better, being sick sucks 
In regards to the henna on greys it really depends on the mix and the strength of the henna...I learned this from trial n error myself.  Next time try your henna mix with a strong dark tea  .  Add a couple squirts of honey right before you apply and if you're using the nupur henna it only needs to sit for an hour or so.  I remember in another post you had your mix sit overnight.  I'm really happy you like henna and are trying different things  HTH


----------



## loulou82 (May 15, 2013)

Vanthie

How often do you wash your hair?

HairPleezeGrow

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## BonBon (May 15, 2013)

Once every 3 weeks. I've been wearing cornrows under wigs for the past year and a half. 

 I'll rinse under the shower sometimes, but I don't do the full "wash day" manipulation more than once per month.

 I'm currently at the longest length I've ever been in life right now, so Imma stick with this, then go to 1-2 weeks when at my goal.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (May 16, 2013)

Vanthie said:


> Once every 3 weeks. I've been wearing cornrows under wigs for the past year and a half.
> 
> I'll rinse under the shower sometimes, but I don't do the full "wash day" manipulation more than once per month.
> 
> I'm currently at the longest length I've ever been in life right now, so Imma stick with this, then go to 1-2 weeks when at my goal.



why don't you try shampooing the cornrows once a week? so you can try out the suggestion without adding manipulation to you reggie?


----------



## BonBon (May 16, 2013)

I used to do that in between wash days, but they don't like that either because I use a conditioner/cowash. My hair is so dry it takes a week to go back to normal each time I shampoo, so I only use it once a month.


----------



## tinkat (May 16, 2013)

This is the first time I am posting in this thread but I have been subscribed for a while now. I have learned alot of great tips and thanks to all that share information. I have been doing great with my hair routine and my hair is fine. But now I have a lil problem that I know can be solved but need some input. I have been wearing twists for the last month which I take out every week and wash and do my weekly DC, etc etc...but now I am noticing thinning in one part of my hair, its a small section. I realized as I was thinking about it that it was my problem area years ago when I transitioned to natural hair and I was wearing sew ins too long (i was young and did not know how to handle my hair). That area in the front thinned out but grew back in when I started wearing my natural hair out. But now that same area is thinning (from like 7 years ago!) and I want to wear my twists bc my hair is doing well! Has anyone has this problem?


----------



## laylaaa (May 16, 2013)

I just realised that I haven't used a comb properly in 6 weeks. I can actually detangle my hair the way Sunkissalba does on YT now and not get any tangles for ages or breakage. First two weeks were hell though  





tinkat said:


> This is the first time I am posting in this thread but I have been subscribed for a while now. I have learned alot of great tips and thanks to all that share information. I have been doing great with my hair routine and my hair is fine. But now I have a lil problem that I know can be solved but need some input. I have been wearing twists for the last month which I take out every week and wash and do my weekly DC, etc etc...but now I am noticing thinning in one part of my hair, its a small section. I realized as I was thinking about it that it was my problem area years ago when I transitioned to natural hair and I was wearing sew ins too long (i was young and did not know how to handle my hair). That area in the front thinned out but grew back in when I started wearing my natural hair out. But now that same area is thinning (from like 7 years ago!) and I want to wear my twists bc my hair is doing well! Has anyone has this problem?




If it's in the front and you already have fine hair, then that area is going to be ultra-fine, especially if it already has had traction damage from sew ins from. You can keep twisting the rest of your hair but maybe do a looser, softer twist with the fragile area? And then baby it at night with castor oil until it gets strength back. My little sister had this issue from wearing her bun so tight for school (uniform) and it grew back stronger once she started switching  up her bun positions and giving it extra TLC. hth


----------



## tinkat (May 16, 2013)

laylaaa said:


> I just realised that I haven't used a comb properly in 6 weeks. I can actually detangle my hair the way Sunkissalba does on YT now and not get any tangles for ages or breakage. First two weeks were hell though
> 
> If it's in the front and you already have fine hair, then that area is going to be ultra-fine, especially if it already has had traction damage from sew ins from. You can keep twisting the rest of your hair but maybe do a looser, softer twist with the fragile area? And then baby it at night with castor oil until it gets strength back. My little sister had this issue from wearing her bun so tight for school (uniform) and it grew back stronger once she started switching  up her bun positions and giving it extra TLC. hth



Thanks for responding! Yes that helps, I will do that. Thankfully I can hide the spot.

Wait, be positive, keep believing, and all will surely be yours. Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 16, 2013)

Vanthie said:


> Komaza told me to wash once a week, but I don't want to fix what's not broken. Am retaining so well over the past year and a half since cutting the wash frequency/manipulation down and am having no real scalp/build up problems.
> 
> When I used to do weekly or 2x weekly wash I'd end up gaining about 3" a year compared to now 6". Will do the other suggestions like the protein, leave in and finger combing, but the wash schedule is here to stay. That's unless I can figure out a way to make wash day a lot easier, but I don't want to mess around doing that now.


 
keep doing what works for you. I also wash every 2 weeks. People advised me to do it once a week, but i see its too much for me.Even though i wash in braids.

In 2012 i retained better than before (by washing every 2 weeks)protein in my reggie , low manipulation. No scalp problems, no build up. And well moisturized hair.
Maybe i wasnt dusting enough (i did it every 3 months). Im gonna try every 2 months now.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 16, 2013)

I've got the same problem @tinkat, right behind my bangs. Like PP said you have to try and vary up where you put things. I try not to part my sensitive area in exactly the same spot for more than a few days. Maybe this area, you might have to take down, massage, part differently, then re-twist half way through your week.

It's the tension from the parts that get you, not the actual twists.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 16, 2013)

uh... 

Never thought I'd say this, but I need to put my scissors down now. I trimmed more hair last night. Another 1/4" of the last of the color damage. It looks good, but dangit...I swear there's more that needs to go! It MUST be paranoia.

Dang, and I was kissing SL!

BTW--getting from a TWA to SL seems to take FOREVER esp when you have fine hair and have to dust often. Argh!


----------



## tinkat (May 16, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> I've got the same problem @tinkat, right behind my bangs. Like PP said you have to try and vary up where you put things. I try not to part my sensitive area in exactly the same spot for more than a few days. Maybe this area, you might have to take down, massage, part differently, then re-twist half way through your week.
> 
> It's the tension from the parts that get you, not the actual twists.



That's it!!! The tension of the parts. It's where I part which happens to be my little problem area. Right when my hair is doing well and retaining length this happens. But I'll do this.

Wait, be positive, keep believing, and all will surely be yours. Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 16, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> uh...
> 
> Never thought I'd say this, but I need to put my scissors down now. I trimmed more hair last night. Another 1/4" of the last of the color damage. It looks good, but dangit...I swear there's more that needs to go! It MUST be paranoia.
> 
> ...



I found it took forever for every length to be reached. Except bsl. But...im.back to apl :-/


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 16, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> uh...
> 
> Never thought I'd say this, but I need to put my scissors down now. I trimmed more hair last night. Another 1/4" of the last of the color damage. It looks good, but dangit...I swear there's more that needs to go! It MUST be paranoia.
> 
> ...



Ain't that the truth...I have to do another trim also about 1/4 inch. I'm do it this weekend though.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 16, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> I found it took forever for every length to be reached. Except bsl. But...im.back to apl :-/


Dont look a gift fine APL head in the mouth!  I am jealous! See, APL will probably be my final goal. I have a long back and wide shoulders and I'm short. That will look really long on me. Plus, IDK if I will have the patience to deal with this finicky fine hair at a longer length.

I think it's time to PS. Or the scissors will be out again. Think I've cut about 3/4" the past couple weeks. Snipping hairs here and there is gonna keep me NL.


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 16, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Dont look a gift fine APL head in the mouth!  I am jealous! See, APL will probably be my final goal. I have a long back and wide shoulders and I'm short. That will look really long on me. Plus, IDK if I will have the patience to deal with this finicky fine hair at a longer length.
> 
> I think it's time to PS. Or the scissors will be out again. Think I've cut about 3/4" the past couple weeks. Snipping hairs here and there is gonna keep me NL.


 
hide those scissors please !lol 

my goal was APL. but as im tall and my back is long, i dont feel like its apl erplexed

So for that reason i need it longer.  Its funny because when we reach a goal, we sometimes feel its not enough (hairnorexia is it?) lol   well, i feel like one of those lol.

I then thought bsl will be enough, i had reached it but still didnt feel enough. + My hair grows in layers so, i dont feel long like i want to.

i want mbl or wl (i will cut if i ever reach wl, i just wanna see what the maximum this hair can do).

dealing with fine hair is annoying for retention. We need the biggest patience in the hair world


----------



## DarkJoy (May 16, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> hide those scissors please !lol
> 
> my goal was APL. but as im tall and my back is long, i dont feel like its apl erplexed
> 
> ...



Thanks you for all this! How long did reaching longer lengths take you? 

My hair grows in deep layers too. Before my haircuts these few weeks, the back was SL and the crown not even EL!!

Forever!!!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## DarkJoy (May 16, 2013)

Dbl post.....


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 16, 2013)

DarkJoy
I feel ya girl  I trimmed a little all over today too. My bottom layer is full SL.  Ive been trimming the layers in the back above the bottom to help them catch up. There is definite progress but its just taking so long!! 

I think I have hair anorexia. Its so hard for me to judge my length. On the sides its past my hoop earrings. My edges and nape are thin so I think that effects how full my hair looks. Half my length is texturized and half is bone straight. I cant wait to get rid of these ends and see how my hair looks and acts fully texturized.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (May 16, 2013)

I've been wondering about this too. between my ends that split and the first sign of a breeze, and the rate at which my hair grows it feels like i'll never make apl. and when i do make it i dont went to be beggin arm pit length, cricking up my neck and stuff. I want to arrive in styyyyyyle. with a thick solid hemline. that may take another year + from cbl. U_U


----------



## loulou82 (May 16, 2013)

I dream of a thick hemline!


----------



## DarkJoy (May 16, 2013)

In response to this discussion and my split end paranoia, and temptations in the crochet braid thread, I bought some hair and gonna do some crochets. Putting this bad girl away and keep her safe from me and the elements for 2 weeks.


----------



## sharifeh (May 16, 2013)

So I just found out that I have both and medium strands on my head. I still belong here though.


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 18, 2013)

sharifeh said:


> So I just found out that I have both and medium strands on my head. I still belong here though.



I found à few thicker strands in the crown. My ruff part of the head. It breaks more than the rest and is shorter no matter how gentle i am it breaks. Maybe the pattern is tighter thats why..maybe?


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 24, 2013)

I am finally taking these extension braids out. My hair seems stronger. And seems like ive retained. Cant wait to have à better look. 
For thé first time it is not dry nor greasy dry. Feels good and strong.
I used braid spray when needed (sulfur 8) i had No itching at all for once. And this time i slept with à bonnet to protect hair at night. O mostly did updos with thé braids. When i bunned,i pulled thé braids at.hairline to loosen them .

Im.gonna wear my hair for 2 weeks then wig i guess. I might straighten not sûre yet. I will dust too.

And start exercising regulary. Hope all this will help me out.


----------



## quirkydimples (May 25, 2013)

So, I was using Emergencee every other week, followed by Humectress. Turns out it was too much. The first time or two my hair felt great. The next time I noticed my hair was dry and I was seeing short, broken pieces of hair. Soooo...I figure it's protein overload. Now I'm cowashing, M&Sing and bunning until I get it under control. 

For those of you who've had protein overload, how long did it take you to turn it around?


----------



## melahnee (May 25, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> hide those scissors please !lol
> 
> my goal was APL. but as im tall and my back is long, i dont feel like its apl erplexed
> 
> ...




oh girl I feel you soo much on the bolded!! I'm not really sure if my hair is fine, but I think so. I thought I would feel kinda good once i got to bsl,  but I'm soo not anywhere near satisfied! since my hair is fine-ish, it doesn't look as long at bsl than some on here with thick bsl hair  My hair has been up and I try to do less length checks instead of more so I don't obsess too much lol but I think I'm very close to MBL


----------



## keranikki (May 25, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> I found à few thicker strands in the crown. My ruff part of the head. It breaks more than the rest and is shorter no matter how gentle i am it breaks. Maybe the pattern is tighter thats why..maybe?



The crown is always the most unruly part of one's head and usually doesn't follow your main curl pattern and/or hair type. My crown is a 4b, while the rest is 3c/4a. I spray that area with water and use olive oil to finger detangle. It takes me about 10 minutes to detangle that one section, but I have minimized the breakage there and have gained retention. Hope this helps.


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 25, 2013)

keranikki said:


> The crown is always the most unruly part of one's head and usually doesn't follow your main curl pattern and/or hair type. My crown is a 4b, while the rest is 3c/4a. I spray that area with water and use olive oil to finger detangle. It takes me about 10 minutes to detangle that one section, but I have minimized the breakage there and have gained retention. Hope this helps.



Im so tired of that part of my hair. Even detangling slowly with condit it brakes. Feels like à 4z! When thé rest is 4ab


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 25, 2013)

melahnee said:


> oh girl I feel you soo much on the bolded!! I'm not really sure if my hair is fine, but I think so. I thought I would feel kinda good once i got to bsl,  but I'm soo not anywhere near satisfied! since my hair is fine-ish, it doesn't look as long at bsl than some on here with thick bsl hair  My hair has been up and I try to do less length checks instead of more so I don't obsess too much lol but I think I'm very close to MBL



Oh you go on girl. Get that mbl.

Ive also realized that. Bsl on fine hair looks shorter than that. But bsl on thick hair looks bsl !  its fustrating.....i dont understand how my hair looked full as à little girl.what happened?! I sometimes wonder if its birth control pills,or high blood pressure thinning my hair.
I know others in my family have fine hair but they are mbl (texturised for 1, relaxed fore the other).+1 natural wl (she protective styles 365 days à year 24/24h.  

and im struggling here.....lol
But im happy im past apl. IT happened


----------



## DarkJoy (May 25, 2013)

The crown is awful! Mine splits, SSKs and breaks even without manipulation! Too wet with water? Breaks. To dry? Breaks! Ugh! Mine is a mullet too. 

The protein has helped it and also keeping on top of dusting.  But it's always dicey.


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 26, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> The crown is awful! Mine splits, SSKs and breaks even without manipulation! Too wet with water? Breaks. To dry? Breaks! Ugh! Mine is a mullet too.
> 
> The protein has helped it and also keeping on top of dusting.  But it's always dicey.



Exaclty the same happening to me. I sometimes Feel like texlaxing that part.


----------



## laylaaa (May 26, 2013)

Does anyone here use Aphogee several times a year? I haven't used mine since March so 8 weeks+ and I'm not sure if just light proteins once a week is good.... hmmm


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 26, 2013)

laylaaa said:


> Does anyone here use Aphogee several times a year? I haven't used mine since March so 8 weeks+ and I'm not sure if just light proteins once a week is good.... hmmm



I use apoghee 2 minutes every 2 weeks (i wash every 2 weeks).
My hair does Well like that.

The apoghee 2 step worked Well twice then never did after so i prefer light protein. 

When i want something to strenthen my hair i henna and it turns out great!


----------



## laylaaa (May 26, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> I use apoghee 2 minutes every 2 weeks (i wash every 2 weeks).
> My hair does Well like that.



Unfortunately, the 2 minute has -cones and mineral oil and I'm cone-free so can't use that one I'm afraid.  I meant its big sister 2-step? 


My hair had beast retention when I was using it but I'm not sure if I'll be overloaded if I go back... is it okay to use one heavy protein every 6-8weeks and a ultra-light reconstructor every week? Or does the regular reconstructor cancel out the need for a heavy protein? AAAAARGHH, so confused! Every time I feel like I'm knowledgeable enough, something new comes along!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (May 26, 2013)

I'd like to know the answer to laylaaa's question too. I'm facing the same dilemma!


----------



## g.lo (May 26, 2013)

laylaaa said:


> Unfortunately, the 2 minute has -cones and mineral oil and I'm cone-free so can't use that one I'm afraid.  I meant its big sister 2-step?
> 
> 
> My hair had beast retention when I was using it but I'm not sure if I'll be overloaded if I go back... is it okay to use one heavy protein every 6-8weeks and a ultra-light reconstructor every week? Or does the regular reconstructor cancel out the need for a heavy protein? AAAAARGHH, so confused! Every time I feel like I'm knowledgeable enough, something new comes along!



I use Dudley DRC28 every once a month and gbp every week. my hair is fine and highly porous. If i don't do it, it is splitville of all sort.

I am switching to komaza care, as ingredients are much better, it is not messy (cream).


----------



## laylaaa (May 26, 2013)

g.lo said:


> I use Dudley DRC28 every once a month and gbp every week. my hair is fine and highly porous. If i don't do it, it is splitville of all sort.
> 
> I am switching to komaza care, as ingredients are much better, it is not messy (cream).




Oh good then  I think I'll DC and co-wash a few times just to get my moisture levels up and then do Aphogee by the end of the week.


----------



## loulou82 (May 26, 2013)

I found this blog post on A Grl Can Mac where she highlights several techniques for handling fine strands. She even shouted out this thread :

http://www.agrlcanmac.com/2013/04/fine-strands-medium-to-low-density.html


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 26, 2013)

loulou82 said:


> I found this blog post on A Grl Can Mac where she highlights several techniques for handling fine strands. She even shouted out this thread :
> 
> http://www.agrlcanmac.com/2013/04/fine-strands-medium-to-low-density.html



Thanks!    

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 31, 2013)

laylaaa said:


> Unfortunately, the 2 minute has -cones and mineral oil and I'm cone-free so can't use that one I'm afraid.  I meant its big sister 2-step?
> 
> My hair had beast retention when I was using it but I'm not sure if I'll be overloaded if I go back... is it okay to use one heavy protein every 6-8weeks and a ultra-light reconstructor every week? Or does the regular reconstructor cancel out the need for a heavy protein? AAAAARGHH, so confused! Every time I feel like I'm knowledgeable enough, something new comes along!



Sorry for late answer.
I used to do apoghee 2 step every 6-8 weeks + mild protein every 2 weeks.

I dont really need thé 2 step.anymore (i hate thé smell and.that sticky feeling )

I.now use.thé 2 min apoghee every 2 weeks + another.product that works like à hard protein thats from loreal. 
Great


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 2, 2013)

Checkin in, ladies!  how is everyone doing??  

Just rinsed my henna. Im learning more and more about my hair as I go along. This henna really is the key to managing my relaxer stretches. It really loosens up my NG. I am 10 weeks post as of thursday and scheduled to relax at 14 weeks. 

I have to work harder to stay on a henna schedule. I really need to do it at least every 2 weeks. This might help me to stretch longer. 

Anyone doing henna this often?  How is it going for you?  Any problems with excessive shedding between treatments?

I am also going to monitor my shedding for the next two weeks.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 2, 2013)

I have done henna every 2 weeks on my natural hair. No issues. That often, it tends to loosen the curl pattern, which is probably why you're ng is easier to deal with. No excessive shedding, but then again, I use a tea spritz to moisturize most days so that's never a problem.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 2, 2013)

I did a "medium" protein treatment today....keracare Restorative treatment. I didn't really like it very much after air drying/bunning for a week straight, but it's bomb after using any form of heat (Indirect or direct). I will be using it again next week because I am Rollersetting again. 

Also, laylaaa I am texturized and only do hard protein treatments before and after TU's (every 10-16 weeks). However I do use light to medium treatments in the meantime because with out it my hair would be a tangled limp mess . I am also silicone free and suggest you try either Joico K-Pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor or the Sally's Beauty Supply GVP Version Of it (I use this one). Its a medium-ish treatment that is suitable for weekly use and I LURVES IT! I have 2 bottles of it in my stash as we speak lol.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 2, 2013)

since i got a touchup yesterday, i don't know what to think about the products i have been using.  my hair feels so healthy and light!  i can get a comb through it with no problem.  i wrapped my hair the old school way yesterday and it fell so nicely this morning.  i didn't put any product in my hair last night either.  my hair still feels silky and not dry.

i was told to back off of the protein.  i think i will back off of the coconut oil too.  i need some jojoba oil.  that is very light.   i am going to be extremely light with applying product too.  it's probably going to be hotter than that thang this summer, so i need some pretty scarfs to protect it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 2, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> since i got a touchup yesterday, i don't know what to think about the products i have been using.  my hair feels so healthy and light!  i can get a comb through it with no problem.  i wrapped my hair the old school way yesterday and it fell so nicely this morning.  i didn't put any product in my hair last night either.  my hair still feels silky and not dry.
> 
> i was told to back off of the protein.  i think i will back off of the coconut oil too.  i need some jojoba oil.  that is very light.   i am going to be extremely light with applying product too.  it's probably going to be hotter than that thang this summer, so i need some pretty scarfs to protect it.



I'm glad your relaxer was a success!  You didn't incorporate protein?  If not you should definitely do it on your next wash because relaxers strips  the protein from your hair.  

I decided to put the coconut oil up for the month for sealing and use my ceramide oil mix instead. I'll still use it to pretty-poo tho.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Channy31 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi guys!
So recently I was told by two different people that my hair is fine. Now this is news to me, I was wondering how you guys know if youre hair is fine.
Also my hair isnt thin, I have a lot of hair.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jun 2, 2013)

MixedGirl said:


> Hi guys!
> So recently I was told by two different people that my hair is fine. Now this is news to me, I was wondering how you guys know if youre hair is fine.
> Also my hair isnt thin, I have a lot of hair.



You have to look at the individual strands. I googled to find pics to compare it too. You probably have a lot of strands which makes you hair dense and gives you the appearance of thick hair. You can post pics and I'm sure one of us could help you out!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 2, 2013)

MixedGirl said:


> Hi guys!
> So recently I was told by two different people that my hair is fine. Now this is news to me, I was wondering how you guys know if youre hair is fine.
> Also my hair isnt thin, I have a lot of hair.



MixedGirl Fine hair is barely visible when a single strand is held up while thick hair resembles a string of thread.  If you relax your hair every 4-8 weeks your hair will appear much thinner than it really is because relaxers and relaxer over lapping will thin hair out considerably.  When I did my first assessment, I was shocked to see that I could barely see my strand when I held it up.  Now that I relax every 12 weeks, it's much thicker but is still fine.  

From what I've learned, fine hair can't hold curls long, it is easily damaged by thermal tools because we lack the extra cuticle layers that our thick hair ladies have, we require extra protein to keep the fine strands strong.  It is said that fine hair should not be relaxed/permed. You're lucky to have high density hair...I have fine strands and I'm low density.  

If you have natural hair, it can still be fine but it doesn't appear to be because the chemical isn't melting it away.  That coupled with high density (lots of strands) will give you the appearance if thick hair.  

There is lots of info on the Internet on this topic.  There should be links at the beginning of this thread.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nonie (Jun 2, 2013)

[USER=364523]MixedGirl[/USER];18498853 said:
			
		

> Hi guys!
> So recently I was told by two different people that my hair is fine. Now this is news to me, I was wondering how you guys know if youre hair is fine.
> Also my hair isnt thin, I have a lot of hair.



Fine hair = strands have a very small diameter ie skinny and may even be hard to see when viewed a strand at a time

Thin hair = few strands that are kinda see-through

Coarse hair = strands have a large diameter and are thick when viewed individually. Asians have coarse strands

Thick hair = many strands

So someone with fine strands and have thick or thin hair, and someone with coarse strands can have thick or thin hair.

Your hair is fine if strands are skinny.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 2, 2013)

Nonie said:


> Fine hair = strands have a very small diameter ie skinny and may even be hard to see when viewed a strand at a time
> 
> Thin hair = few strands that are kinda see-through
> 
> ...



"So someone with fine strands and have thick or thin hair, and someone with coarse strands can have thick or thin hair."

^^^ This is it.  I have fine, thin hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 2, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm glad your relaxer was a success!  You didn't incorporate protein?  If not you should definitely do it on your next wash because relaxers strips  the protein from your hair.
> 
> I decided to put the coconut oil up for the month for sealing and use my ceramide oil mix instead. I'll still use it to pretty-poo tho.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



she said it seemed i had protein overload.  my hair actually felt better and stronger after the relaxer.  i think i needed my hair to be stripped.  that's what saved me from my protein overload last year.  i wish you could have felt the difference before and feel it now.  i know that no-lye had a lot to do with it too!  now i don't know what to use on my hair.  i am going to have to ask her what should i use in between.  i'm scared of everything i own now.


----------



## Channy31 (Jun 2, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> You have to look at the individual strands. I googled to find pics to compare it too. You probably have a lot of strands which makes you hair dense and gives you the appearance of thick hair. You can post pics and I'm sure one of us could help you out!



Thanks, I will do at some point.
I think the issues is I dont know what counts a thick strand or fine strand. Some strands on my head are obviously very fine but not sure about all of them


----------



## Channy31 (Jun 2, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> MixedGirl Fine hair is barely visible when a single strand is held up while thick hair resembles a string of thread.  If you relax your hair every 4-8 weeks your hair will appear much thinner than it really is because relaxers and relaxer over lapping will thin hair out considerably.  When I did my first assessment, I was shocked to see that I could barely see my strand when I held it up.  Now that I relax every 12 weeks, it's much thicker but is still fine.
> 
> From what I've learned, fine hair can't hold curls long, it is easily damaged by thermal tools because we lack the extra cuticle layers that our thick hair ladies have, we require extra protein to keep the fine strands strong.  It is said that fine hair should not be relaxed/permed. You're lucky to have high density hair...I have fine strands and I'm low density.
> 
> ...


 Im natural and only very recently have realised my hair and heat is not a good mix. Also when I had a relaxer, despite rarely using heat and always bunning my hair was HORRIBLY dead, my hair changed colour and it wasn't even relaxed bone straight. Thank!


----------



## Channy31 (Jun 2, 2013)

Nonie said:


> Fine hair = strands have a very small diameter ie skinny and may even be hard to see when viewed a strand at a time
> 
> Thin hair = few strands that are kinda see-through
> 
> ...



Hmm I have thick hair defenitly but its possible I have fine strands I just don't know what a fine strand looks like.


----------



## laylaaa (Jun 2, 2013)

coolsista-paris




coolsista-paris said:


> Sorry for late answer.
> I used to do apoghee 2 step every 6-8 weeks + mild protein every 2 weeks.
> 
> I dont really need thé 2 step.anymore (i hate thé smell and.that sticky feeling )
> ...




Hey, no problem! 

I went ahead with the Aphogee 2-step and it went great! Turns out hair with too little and too much protein is almost identical in its moisture retention issues. No wonder I was confused .  I can't wait until I get over this experimental phase and get to the stage where I can finally feel that I know what my hair needs instead of guessing on a week by week basis. 




EnExitStageLeft




EnExitStageLeft said:


> Alaylaaa I am texturized and only do hard protein treatments before and after TU's (every 10-16 weeks). However I do use light to medium treatments in the meantime because with out it my hair would be a tangled limp mess . I am also silicone free and suggest you try either Joico K-Pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor or the Sally's Beauty Supply GVP Version Of it (I use this one). Its a medium-ish treatment that is suitable for weekly use and I LURVES IT! I have 2 bottles of it in my stash as we speak lol.





What's a TU? Everyone I've ever met seems to rave about Joico K-Pak. I'll look into it if and when I finally run out of my current HG weekly treatment... *must resist buying ahead of time*


----------



## laylaaa (Jun 2, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Checkin in, ladies!  how is everyone doing??
> 
> Just rinsed my henna. Im learning more and more about my hair as I go along. This henna really is the key to managing my relaxer stretches. It really loosens up my NG. I am 10 weeks post as of thursday and scheduled to relax at 14 weeks.
> 
> ...




Tried it once weekly.... results were horrific 


I'm back to doing it every 2 weeks and it's going well but I've definitely had more shedding than usual. Maybe I shed 15-20 hairs a day now or something compared to my previous 3-5 lol. I don't think it's necessarily a bad thing though given that the average person can shed up to 80-100, no problem. My theory is that the henna _seems_ to  increase shedding for two reasons. 1) using it regularly significantly loosens the curl pattern so the hairs can slide out easier without getting tangled on other curls. 2) The same dye deposit that makes the hair look hair look thicker as a whole also makes each individual strand heavier which encourages shedding even more. 



I'm shedding 3x as much as before but my hair feels and looks noticeably fuller so maybe this is actually just normal. I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 2, 2013)

laylaaa TU=Touch Up


----------



## Babygrowth (Jun 2, 2013)

Man, I need to henna again... its been over 4 weeks and my hair needs it! I have to find it local tho because I dont have time to wait for it to come in the mail!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm probably going to henna again this weekend. I've done it twice so far.

ETA- scratch that I'm going oot this wkend so will try and do it during the week.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 2, 2013)

laylaaa

I like both your shedding theories. I know that using a growth aide can cause shedding too because of the speeding up of the cycles. Im prepooing with brahmi oil so I think this is the main culprit but Im not gonna stop using it though. 

Today Im infusing garlic into some olive oil and I'll alternate between that and brahmi to see if it will subside some.

hairpleezgrow
I know how it is to have to put off your henna. Thats why its been so long for me. 

Babygrowth
I hope you find some henna. I would have to go all the way on the North side of the city to find some. With the parking issues and traffic, its better fir me to order online


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jun 2, 2013)

My hair has been doing good lately in look and feel. I'm proud of it. Gona try to install some Marley/Havana twists tomorrow to leave in for a few weeks. Any tips? 
So today I will get my hair ready by washing and DCing, etc. Love hair days!


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 8, 2013)

Do you ladies find that cream moisturizers cause knots and tangles when used daily?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 8, 2013)

charmtreese said:


> Do you ladies find that cream moisturizers cause knots and tangles when used daily?



charmtreese
I use creamy water based moisturizers but not everyday. I wash once a week so I only need to moisturize about 2-3 times a week. I do the ghe/baggy method overnight a few times a week to keep my hair moist longer and Ive been experimenting with a moisturizing spritz ghat I made. It really provides moisture. 

Are you natural, transitioning or texlaxed?  In spite of all that, I do have knots and tangles. I think its from the fact that curly hair will curl upon itself and cause knots. The shed hairs get caught up in curly strands easily and cause tangles. Im not sure that creamy moisturizers are the culprit. What makes you say this?


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 8, 2013)

charmtreese said:


> Do you ladies find that cream moisturizers cause knots and tangles when used daily?



They dry out my hair. Too many chemicals for my strands and scalp. Water or teas work for me just fine charmtreese

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 8, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> charmtreese
> I use creamy water based moisturizers but not everyday. I wash once a week so I only need to moisturize about 2-3 times a week. I do the ghe/baggy method overnight a few times a week to keep my hair moist longer and Ive been experimenting with a moisturizing spritz ghat I made. It really provides moisture.
> 
> Are you natural, transitioning or texlaxed?  In spite of all that, I do have knots and tangles. I think its from the fact that curly hair will curl upon itself and cause knots. The shed hairs get caught up in curly strands easily and cause tangles. Im not sure that creamy moisturizers are the culprit. What makes you say this?



I'm natural, but as a relaxed head I remember not having much success with them.  I have been using a cream moisturizer on my natural hair with varied success. I also Baggie, but I baggy my puffs nightly.  




DarkJoy said:


> They dry out my hair. Too many chemicals for my strands and scalp. Water or teas work for me just fine charmtreese
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



I think this may be true for me as well. I've been experimenting with using just sprays and oils


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 8, 2013)

Im doing fine in my protective style.
Thé only problem is that its starting to curl back which makes knots more possible to appear. 
So ,cant wait for wash day so i can stretch hair again.

As soon as its in its curly stare trouble starts. I would be better off with relaxed hair as i always wear it straight.But relaxed hair makes it finer so its just thé same circle... I need to wear it straight/stretched well all thé time. :-/


----------



## Nonie (Jun 8, 2013)

coolsista-paris, what is your protective style?


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 9, 2013)

Nonie said:


> coolsista-paris, what is your protective style?



Ive been wearing flat twists on the sides and à braided bun. No hair loss. And the twists arent too tight. Im doing well. Except that its reverting and getting frizzy now.
Pics:


----------



## footsie (Jun 12, 2013)

So glad that I found this thread.  I am both fine haired and low density.  I get so jealous of those ladies with those thick, luscious twists, but I work with what I got. * sigh * Going back to read the thread.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 12, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> Ive been wearing flat twists on the sides and à braided bun. No hair loss. And the twists arent too tight. Im doing well. Except that its reverting and getting frizzy now.
> Pics:



I wish my hair looked like that in flat twist. That's really pretty!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 12, 2013)

So I've been lazy and haven't hendigo'd like I wanted yet plus I was OOT so I will get to it eventually. I have been wanting to continue to wig it but I find for some reason my hair hasn't been taking cornrows too well. Ugh so I've been doing twist outs  and wNgs that have been just meh to me but it's been working.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 12, 2013)

Im prepooing right now with some left over hair trigger oil. I plan to Hendigo tonight but I sure dont feel like it. 

Its my first time doing indigo...i usually do glosses when I do henna and I get really good color because I high po.  But Im worried that my grays wont get fully covered; Im going for dark brown. 

hairpleezgrow
Do you put conditioner or anything else in your Hendigo?  If so, how deep is your color and does it cover your grays?


----------



## Nonie (Jun 12, 2013)

footsie said:


> So glad that I found this thread.  I am both fine haired and low density.*  I get so jealous of those ladies with those thick, luscious twists*, but I work with what I got. * sigh * Going back to read the thread.


 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/addonchat.php
footsie Check out this thread:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=500616


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 13, 2013)

footsie said:


> So glad that I found this thread.  I am both fine haired and low density.  I get so jealous of those ladies with those thick, luscious twists, but I work with what I got. * sigh * Going back to read the thread.



Welcome in. I also envy that thick.hair is not as fragile as fine hair....but i detangle fast with my fine hair so i'll just stick to what i got


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 13, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I wish my hair looked like that in flat twist. That's really pretty!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF



Thank you. It was first time flat twisting. 
Its faster than cornrowing for me. Im not à big expert at doing hair styles that need braiding/twisting and all. I need to learn.
I have nice ideas but i know on my fine hair they wont come out thé way i want.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 13, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> So I've been lazy and haven't hendigo'd like I wanted yet plus I was OOT so I will get to it eventually. I have been wanting to continue to wig it but I find for some reason my hair hasn't been taking cornrows too well. Ugh so I've been doing twist outs  and wNgs that have been just meh to me but it's been working.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF



If i wash n go im in trouble. Knot city. 

when i used wigs for ps i hadron.breakage at my hairline. After reading other threads thé ladies said i should not.braid thé same way underneath. Especially backwards which i only used to do. Im gonna try wigs again but cornrow differently.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 13, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Im prepooing right now with some left over hair trigger oil. I plan to Hendigo tonight but I sure dont feel like it.
> 
> Its my first time doing indigo...i usually do glosses when I do henna and I get really good color because I high po.  But Im worried that my grays wont get fully covered; Im going for dark brown.
> 
> ...



Oh girl. I used to love changing styles and color . I forgot all that. My job doesnt allow anything except à chignon or loose hair up to sl maximum (nl better for them)

Im getting bored with this hair and feel like just relaxing it...
I cant even.wear à curly hairstyle. Boring boring...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 13, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> If i wash n go im in trouble. Knot city.
> 
> when i used wigs for ps i hadron.breakage at my hairline. After reading other threads thé ladies said i should not.braid thé same way underneath. Especially backwards which i only used to do. Im gonna try wigs again but cornrow differently.



Can you tell me which direction are we to braid please? I love keeping my wigs in but I need to find a good braid pattern for my hair. TIA!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 13, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Can you tell me which direction are we to braid please? I love keeping my wigs in but I need to find a good braid pattern for my hair. TIA!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF



I heard that for thé crown we should braid going from.forhead down thé sides up to thé ears. I dont.know.if you see what i mean?


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 13, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow

Please forgive my ugly drawings lol

Its better like this:




And avoiding these all thé time (like i did and ripped my hairline):



I hope you understand my pictures lol


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Jun 13, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> 
> Please forgive my ugly drawings lol
> 
> ...



your pics are adorable


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 13, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> 
> Please forgive my ugly drawings lol
> 
> ...



Aww your pics are fine....yes I see what you mean. Thnx for the advice. I may have to try that way soon.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 15, 2013)

Im searching for à way to dry my hair without heat. I usually blow dry tension method every 2 weeks. Maybe if i cut it down i will have less split ends. (although i dust to prevent as Nonie advises).
I might try air drying again...im gonna try using glycerine+water +oil mixture again). I never seemed to get thé mix perfect avoiding sticky hair.etc...except once without even writing down the amount used. Oh Well...

I remember my first years of hair journey i used glycerin and water.hair was over moisturized but.i was not doing real protein treatments.

This hair does good when stretched with heat but maybe that is.what is slowing down my rétention?

Also...what is à good leave in for fine hair?i thought of giovanni direct leave in. I think its 50/50 moisture -protein isnt it? 

Ive got à question :when you finish washing hair..do you dry thé hair,then add leave in? Or add moisturizer. Or both,then seal.

Do you just dry and seal? 
Im always confused at thé after wash part...


----------



## Nonie (Jun 15, 2013)

coolsista-paris, have you tried a ready-made glycerin product like S Curl? I always think folks mess up trying to be mixologist which seems risky to me when scientists and pros have already done all the work for you. Why experiment and risk getting it wrong when there are already tried and true products that contain those things on the market? 

I don't know about the Giovanni leave-in you asked about.

What is the difference between leave-in and moisturizer? IMO a moisturizer is a leave-in coz you don't wash it out, so never understood why people treat the terms as two different things.

When I am wearing my hair loose, if I don't have to go anywhere, I'll airdry in braids then add my moisturizer afterward. I don't seal. If I have to be somewhere, I will apply my moisturizer to towel dried hair so I am able to comb it and then reapply moisturizer later when I return home at which time most of the moisture seems to have evaporated along with the water. I don't moisturizer again until next wash day.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 15, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> Im searching for à way to dry my hair without heat. I usually blow dry tension method every 2 weeks. Maybe if i cut it down i will have less split ends. (although i dust to prevent as Nonie advises).
> I might try air drying again...im gonna try using glycerine+water +oil mixture again). I never seemed to get thé mix perfect avoiding sticky hair.etc...except once without even writing down the amount used. Oh Well...
> 
> I remember my first years of hair journey i used glycerin and water.hair was over moisturized but.i was not doing real protein treatments.
> ...



coolsista-paris
You might like this moisturizing spritz recipe. I use this to moisturize during the week, as a leave in or anytime. 

1 tsp glycerin
2 oz Rose water
4 oz Aloe vera juice
1 tsp Silk amino acid powder 

I haven't tried on wet hair but this spritz makes my hair LOOK wet. I mostly air dry using a scarf to stretch the hair.  A traditional leave in is meant to be used directly after your wash and condition.         
Most can also be used to moisturize dry hair during the week. Creamy leave-ins seem to work best for me. 

2 days ago, I washed my hair in sections for the first time. It helped me avoid the tangles. I also used a soft, cotton t-shirt for 1st time instead of a towel. I let the hair air dry some then added shea moisture transitioning milk to each section, then alma oil to seal. Then smooth back and tie on scarf. 

I am not natural but many of the techniques really work for me


----------



## laylaaa (Jun 15, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> Im searching for à way to dry my hair without heat. I usually blow dry tension method every 2 weeks. Maybe if i cut it down i will have less split ends. (although i dust to prevent as Nonie advises).
> I might try air drying again...im gonna try using glycerine+water +oil mixture again). I never seemed to get thé mix perfect avoiding sticky hair.etc...except once without even writing down the amount used. Oh Well...
> 
> I remember my first years of hair journey i used glycerin and water.hair was over moisturized but.i was not doing real protein treatments.
> ...





I was given the Direct Leave in by my sister as she hates it. It's really weird and I'm not sure it's that great for fine hair.  When you put it on wet or damp hair, it feels very sud-sy and shampoo like before drying limp. As in it doesn't feel like it could be convincingly moisturising which is what you would expect! When you put it on dry hair, it doesn't sink in either... it just forms a plastic film that smells like old shampoo. Blegh. 



And I'm someone who usually LOVES Giovanni products.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 15, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> Im searching for à way to dry my hair without heat. I usually blow dry tension method every 2 weeks. Maybe if i cut it down i will have less split ends. (although i dust to prevent as Nonie advises).
> I might try air drying again...im gonna try using glycerine+water +oil mixture again). I never seemed to get thé mix perfect avoiding sticky hair.etc...except once without even writing down the amount used. Oh Well...
> 
> I remember my first years of hair journey i used glycerin and water.hair was over moisturized but.i was not doing real protein treatments.
> ...



I air dry to 50-60%. Then I apply the leave in or oil depending on if im doing LCO or LOC. As far as leave ins, my hair seems to like Hairveda Whipped Cream, Darcy's Pumpkin Seed, Be Mine Luscious. My fav Bss brand is Elasta Qp Mango Butter. My hair is not very picky though.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 15, 2013)

coolsista-paris

I got a free sample of Komaza Care coconut hair milk. I used this last night after rinsing my hendigo. Its really light and ultra moisturizing. I have also heard good things about other products from them so you may wanna check them out. 

Do you have shea moisture and nubian heritage available there?  These products do double duty (leave in/dc, moisturizer/leave in/dc, moisturizer/rinse out, moisturizer/styling custard/hair dressing etc). I love them all!!  Their reasonably cheap and available all over


----------



## KittyMeowMeow (Jun 15, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> Im searching for à way to dry my hair without heat. I usually blow dry tension method every 2 weeks. Maybe if i cut it down i will have less split ends. (although i dust to prevent as @Nonie advises).
> I might try air drying again...im gonna try using glycerine+water +oil mixture again). I never seemed to get thé mix perfect avoiding sticky hair.etc...except once without even writing down the amount used. Oh Well...
> 
> I remember my first years of hair journey i used glycerin and water.hair was over moisturized but.i was not doing real protein treatments.
> ...



I just use plain water- I found it worked much better for me than water + something. Sometimes, I will use a "something" mix once after washing, then use water the rest of the time. Just using water eliminated the dryness causing buildup and my hair got and stayed moisturized much longer (the oil/butter was enough to help "retain" the water). Working the water in and just using a light amount worked the best for me- the water soaks in instead of evaporating and leaving the surface dry. I then follow with an oil.

For the drying part- I notice different things work for different people. Experiment to see whether your hair prefers that you put in your leave ins while soaking wet, after a towel dry, 50% dry, 90% dry, or 99% dry (not wet, but not bone dry- still cool to the touch).

I comb and braid my hair under comfortably cool running water to help smooth it. Using a medium tooth comb helps smooth as well. Then, I put my head through a t-shirt and tie it in the back with a pony tail to make my braids lay down. When my hair is nearly dry, I apply butter & oils, then rebraid.

If you are going to apply leave ins wet or quickly towel dried, use your leavein to help smooth your hair into braids (or twists).

Oh! And as you move away from using heat regularly, your hair will start to behave better air dried. It does take some time to figure out airdrying, but it is soooo worth it.


----------



## hot_pepper96 (Jun 15, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> coolsista-paris
> 
> Well, as all us fine strands ladies know, our hair tangles like a *BLEEP*. So I've learned that for my hair to remain knot or tangle free I have to detangle once everyday or every other day. I've also realized that my fine strands love protein, so twice a month I do a reconstructive treatment to keep them nice and plumped.



I thought I was the only one that was experiencing so many issues with tangling. It tangles so easily and I also have to detangle once a day or it becomes a little matted. I need protein but I have to be careful to not use a too heavy protein treatment (like Aphoghee 2 Step). I have problems with my hair being weighted down quickly and can be hard to keep a curl sometimes. I have to be careful of shine serums because they add shine temporarily but then it dries my hair out. Ceramide oils are better to use if you need to smooth frizz and add a little shine.


----------



## Creatividual (Jun 15, 2013)

hot_pepper96 you are not alone! My hair tangles  like a ****. The longer it gets the more deliberate i have to be with it but it responds negatively to being detangled so often. I minimize combing my hair by keeping it stretched (blow out twice a month) and well moisturized. It loves protein so I have increased the frequency of protein conditioners and am seeing less knots.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 16, 2013)

Nonie 
mshoney
Laylaa
Froreal3
KittyMeowMeow
EnExitStageLeft
hot_pepper96

Thanks to all of you for your answers and suggestions.

-I think i might try to continue my s-curl as usually.I will add it to my hair after towel drying it, then try sealing. I'll air dry then. After that if it doesnt stretch enough, i will  blow dry on low hear (or cool) when its at least 70 % air dried.

If it comes out nice, then i wont need to air dry. Now i remember the first time my hair came out soooooo great is that i wanted to air dry at first...so i did it like to 80%, and when i undid my sections it was still wet so i then blow dried. My hair was sooo soft ! and i didnt need to much heat nor time on blow drying.

-Im gonna give up giovanni direct leave in after reading your comments
- I used to love elasta Qp mango butter, when i was relaxed.I didnt feel it did the same on my natural hair :-(
-Shea moisture and nubian heritage sounds yummy, id like to try some day. I havent seen that brand in Paris though :-( maybe i should search on an american or english website. Where do you ladies buy your online products? I only use I herb for vitamins.

-Protein is a must for me (twice a month), i love my apoghee 2 min that also helps detangle my hair.

-ceramids : i need to get back on that a little. i used to love Franck Provost ceramids conditionner.Such GREAT SLIP !  and hair feels moisturized after.

i cant wait for next wash day to try air dry 70-80% then light blow dry...or no blow dry.

the weather is supposed to get hotter in France (still waiting for the real hot weather to appear.......) I think i might have to wait before wearing wigs again...not sure


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 16, 2013)

Doing a reconstructive treatment with Mill Creek Botanicals Biotin Condish. It has lots of yummy thickening ingredients and I really want to try to increase the volume in my hair. 

I shed a lot naturally, always have. So to correct that I'll try to reduce my shedding with Tea Rinsing and garlic supplements. I'm also going to get consistent with my vitamins (Mineral Max and Viviscal). Castor oil will be my bestie again and I will apply my scalp oil 3 to 4 times a week (Hair Trigger Hair Growth Elixir).


----------



## Nonie (Jun 16, 2013)

@coolsista-paris, S Curl is not a product you use if you want stretched hair. S Curl is full of moisture so shrinkage is a guarantee. If you want your hair stretched use an oil or grease or waxy product.

This is what S Curl does to my hair and I braid it every night: 






Not only is S Curl full of moisture but it has glycerin which is a humectant, meaning it draws moisture from the air into itself so you can't use it if you want stretched hair.

This is a coconut oil puff (hair isn't as shrunken as the S Curl puff):





You would also get stretched hair if you applied serum to your damp hair and braided it to stretch and airdry. You'd have to apply it meticulously so the moisture is sealed in for soft hair that will stay stretched. You would have to use shampoo to wash it off before you can moisturize your hair again.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 16, 2013)

Nonie said:


> @coolsista-paris, S Curl is not a product you use if you want stretched hair. S Curl is full of moisture so shrinkage is a guarantee. If you want your hair stretched use an oil or grease or waxy product.
> 
> This is what S Curl does to my hair and I braid it every night:
> 
> ...


 
oh ! erplexed i was all proud of my new plans like a fool lol !

ok so, i might then have to just wash, condition, towel dry, add my ic fantasia (it gives my soft hair), then braid/band/twist... and air dry.

I'll try that next week. thanks a lot for correcting me.

Ive always realized my hair is soft with serum but never thougt of moisturizing with water +serum to seal between washed. these are things i might need to try out.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 16, 2013)

Ok i.just did à porosity test... And thé strand just floats on water after 2 hours !!!!!  and i had washed product from my hair. So its weard because i feel like my hair acts like high porosity ,it dries fast ... But then also acts low porosity so i really dont get it...

Im trying to understand more in order to know what to do


----------



## karenjoe (Jun 16, 2013)

I USE THE porosity SHAMPOO only once a month. 
Im trimming this month not every month.
I bought coconut oil pills (by accident)
 break one open apply daily to my ends. 
Hot oil, Tea & instant coffee REALLY shut the shedding down!
I may try to pre treat w the tea & coffee. 
I found cheaper conditioners. cholesterol, suave VO5 conditioners.
WE CAN RETAIN length.... 
we just have to find what's gonna do for us


----------



## Naturae (Jun 18, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Naturae what does serums do to your natural hair??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Serums are too heavy! It weighs my hair down and makes it sticky and gross..plus it looks horrible. Just bad all around  KiWiStyle


----------



## Ari8 (Jun 18, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> Ok i.just did à porosity test... And thé strand just floats on water after 2 hours !!!!! and i had washed product from my hair. So its weard because i feel like my hair acts like high porosity ,it dries fast ... But then also acts low porosity so i really dont get it...
> 
> Im trying to understand more in order to know what to do


 
My hair is porous and floats for days (literally).  I don't think that test is reliable.  I think the best way to determine your porosity is by simply observing how it acts, e.g., whether it dries quickly, loses moisture easily, etc.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 18, 2013)

Ari8 said:


> My hair is porous and floats for days (literally).  I don't think that test is reliable.  I think the best way to determine your porosity is by simply observing how it acts, e.g., whether it dries quickly, loses moisture easily, etc.



Well, i will then not consider that test i guess. I do feel like dc does nothing for me and sits on my hair(low porosity )... Its weird. Ill just ignore thé porosity and try finding stuff that work.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 18, 2013)

Do you ladies think that if i Bc à second time or trim half my lenght will help this hair retain /grow better and fill in more?

Or im just waisting my time. (2 months ago i did already cut my bsl back to apl). And i dusted beginning of this month (june).


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 18, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> Do you ladies think that if i Bc à second time or trim half my lenght will help this hair retain /grow better and fill in more?
> 
> Or im just waisting my time. (2 months ago i did already cut my bsl back to apl). And i dusted beginning of this month (june).



Aye I don't know hun. I don't tell anyone to do major cuts...it seems as if you've already cut/trimmed a lot already.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 18, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> Ok i.just did à porosity test... And thé strand just floats on water after 2 hours !!!!!  and i had washed product from my hair. So its weard because i feel like my hair acts like high porosity ,it dries fast ... But then also acts low porosity so i really dont get it...
> 
> Im trying to understand more in order to know what to do



coolsista-paris
I get the same thing!!  When I do the test, my strands float; even after clarifying!  This is supposed to mean a tight cuticle that wont allow moisture, chemicals and treatments to enter, i.e.,  low po but my hair acts high po.  Ive been relaxed for years so Im sure there is damage from regular heat and chemicals prior to my HHJ. 

Im now texturized. It dries really fast, it takes on relaxer, color, henna quickly and gets wet fast too. When I spray my moisturizing spritz, 2 sprays on a large section of hair actually soaks the hair!!  Also, when I examine one of my shed strands up close, i can see the cracks and feel the bumpy parts when I slide it through my fingers. 

I am pretty sure Im high po, but how do you explain the test??  I have a theory...
Since henna coats the cuticle I have been wondering if the henna treatments could be causing the low po/floating test results.  I haven't done the test in more than a month but I still use henna regularly. It doesn't really matter how it comes out now because Im going by my hair's behavior. 

I feel like Im getting better results from my hair lately


----------



## Nonie (Jun 18, 2013)

[USER=103105]coolsista-paris[/USER];18585889 said:
			
		

> Do you ladies think that if i Bc à second time or trim half my lenght will help this hair retain /grow better and fill in more?
> 
> Or im just waisting my time. (2 months ago i did already cut my bsl back to apl). And i dusted beginning of this month (june).



Is your hair breaking? Why are you seeming so scissor happy? Are your ends thin? Major cut in April, a dust in June... 

Have you considered Komaza? Maybe that analysis can help you decide what's best, but I think you need to put the scissors down and practice low manipulation.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 19, 2013)

Nonie said:


> Is your hair breaking? Why are you seeming so scissor happy? Are your ends thin? Major cut in April, a dust in June...
> 
> Have you considered Komaza? Maybe that analysis can help you decide what's best, but I think you need to put the scissors down and practice low manipulation.



My ends looked nice when i trimmed in april. I practice low manipulation already.

I hate my crown hair. It seems thin,shorter than thé rest and hard to deal with. There are parts where the breakage seems to be at the roots (at the crown). Its fustrating me and thats what is giving me ideas of bc'ing again,although i dont want to lose the rest of my hair length. 
It seems like i had more hair (when i straightened in october). I straightened last month and it feels like i have less hair.

Maybe i need to stop blow drying at every wash day (but thats just twice à month). Does that seem like too much heat??  

Im gonna need to do à protein treatment or henna i guess. To give the feeling of thicker strands.

Im gonna check what komaza is. I wonder if here in france i can find it or not. Gonna look


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 19, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> coolsista-paris
> I get the same thing!!  When I do the test, my strands float; even after clarifying!  This is supposed to mean a tight cuticle that wont allow moisture, chemicals and treatments to enter, i.e.,  low po but my hair acts high po.  Ive been relaxed for years so Im sure there is damage from regular heat and chemicals prior to my HHJ.
> 
> Im now texturized. It dries really fast, it takes on relaxer, color, henna quickly and gets wet fast too. When I spray my moisturizing spritz, 2 sprays on a large section of hair actually soaks the hair!!  Also, when I examine one of my shed strands up close, i can see the cracks and feel the bumpy parts when I slide it through my fingers.
> ...




Lets then ignore the test and just listen to our hair. Its behavior. Change things when needed and thats it.
My hair gets wet easily. It dries very fast when no product added. 

Damp hair + serum leaves mine soft and moisturized. 
Even grease locks in the moisture for me... Oils do nothing .it just comes out.


----------



## BonBon (Jun 19, 2013)

Nonie said:


> @coolsista-paris, S Curl is not a product you use if you want stretched hair. S Curl is full of moisture so shrinkage is a guarantee.* If you want your hair stretched use an oil or grease or waxy product.*



So this is where I have been going wrong while trying to stretch recently! My leave in conditioner and moisturizing spray are both glycerin heavy. My hair was not stretching hardly at all


----------



## Nonie (Jun 19, 2013)

coolsista-paris, yes, blowdrying after every wash is too much heat. Have you heard of bubble hair? When you raise the temperature of hair, esp wet hair, you can cause water inside the hair to boil and create bubbles which then cause your hair to expand and burst creating midstrand splits which will cause breakage. I think you need to give up heat for a long spell. Here is more info on bubble hair: 
http://www.hairscientists.org/bubble-hair.htm

virtuenow was stumped by her hair not acting right. So she sent samples of her hair to the Komaza folks and they evaluated her hair for her. She had to cut off a lot but after following their advice, her hair was back to normal even in length in a few months. More people have done the test. I think you would have to mail your hair from France to them.

Here is virtuenow's thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=675865

Coyacoy also raved about the service: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=626329

When you dust, do you put your hair in mini braids and dust off the ends even if it means making shorter areas even shorter? I think it is important to do that...because breakage leaves a rugged end that continues to tear, so cutting off that rugged end is important to slow hair down.

By low mani, I was thinking maybe wigging in braids or wearing hair in braids or twists or cornrows so you can leave your hair alone for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 19, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> My ends looked nice when i trimmed in april. I practice low manipulation already.
> 
> I hate my crown hair. It seems thin,shorter than thé rest and hard to deal with. There are parts where the breakage seems to be at the roots (at the crown). Its fustrating me and thats what is giving me ideas of bc'ing again,although i dont want to lose the rest of my hair length.
> It seems like i had more hair (when i straightened in october). I straightened last month and it feels like i have less hair.
> ...



it may not be the heat of the dryer, it could be the tension.  when i was using my blow dryer (with the comb attachment)  i was literally pulling and ripping my hair out.  i caused a lot of breakage, especially in my crown area.  see your hair contracts when it starts to dry and you pulling on it while drying is just causing my tension.


----------



## tinkat (Jun 19, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> My ends looked nice when i trimmed in april. I practice low manipulation already.
> 
> I hate my crown hair. It seems thin,shorter than thé rest and hard to deal with. There are parts where the breakage seems to be at the roots (at the crown). Its fustrating me and thats what is giving me ideas of bc'ing again,although i dont want to lose the rest of my hair length.
> It seems like i had more hair (when i straightened in october). I straightened last month and it feels like i have less hair.
> ...



Yes I can tell u that using the blow dryer weekly causes that sneak of on you damage. It's very slow and gradual. I use to always Airdry but was fascinated at the length bc I didn't realize it grew out alot. Plus it was easier to manipulate so I started blow drying weekly. That damage snuck up on me and now I am going back to the basics of Airdrying. I haven't had any heat since jan and will blow out in aug to see if it made  a difference. Then I won't blow dry out again until next feb.

Wait, be positive, keep believing, and all will surely be yours. Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 19, 2013)

Nonie said:


> @coolsista-paris, yes, blowdrying after every wash is too much heat. Have you heard of bubble hair? When you raise the temperature of hair, esp wet hair, you can cause water inside the hair to boil and create bubbles which then cause your hair to expand and burst creating midstrand splits which will cause breakage. I think you need to give up heat for a long spell. Here is more info on bubble hair:
> http://www.hairscientists.org/bubble-hair.htm
> 
> @virtuenow was stumped by her hair not acting right. So she sent samples of her hair to the Komaza folks and they evaluated her hair for her. She had to cut off a lot but after following their advice, her hair was back to normal even in length in a few months. More people have done the test. I think you would have to mail your hair from France to them.
> ...


 
oh my gosh, that bubble hair scared me by just pronouncing it.I knew nothing about that. 

im gonna put down the blow dryer because this might be happening to me...making my hair thinner. 

when i dust my hair, i do it in medium twists to make sure i catch every part of my head.

My protective style is a bun (with maybe a braid these days in order to not manipulate the ends) .

ok...i might need to get back ti my wig with cornrows underneath, this time braiding the right way to save my hairline.

oh nonie....im still learning after 5 years hair jouney. I still need to learn huh?.

i need a slap for missing on some things. I got used to heat as it cut down my ssk..i gotta quit that ! it was easier for me at work, and hubby is not a fan of wigs/weave. gooosh. 

i'll just force him ! but when i take it off and wear my hair he is like "oh i prefer this, are you gonna put the wig back on?" 
oh come ooooooon .


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 19, 2013)

double post


----------



## BklynHeart (Jun 19, 2013)

If I have to blow-dry I put the setting on Cool so there's no heat damage.


----------



## g.lo (Jun 19, 2013)

Guys, I have enrolled to a trichology course! hopefully when I qualify I will be able to help with specific answers, no more guessing! I am really excited


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 19, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> it may not be the heat of the dryer, it could be the tension.  when i was using my blow dryer (with the comb attachment)  i was literally pulling and ripping my hair out.  i caused a lot of breakage, especially in my crown area.  see your hair contracts when it starts to dry and you pulling on it while drying is just causing my tension.



The thing is i never use à comb attachment. I always blow dry tension method and without really pulling.my hair. So maybe my hair is getting fed up of the dryer. I guess i need tk clarify and do à good protein /reconstructing treatment. My hair is not acting like it should.
Also apoghee 2 min overnight worked Well for me.... Oh Well,ill try à féw things again or.new things. Maybe hot oils should be tried.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 19, 2013)

tinkat said:


> Yes I can tell u that using the blow dryer weekly causes that sneak of on you damage. It's very slow and gradual. I use to always Airdry but was fascinated at the length bc I didn't realize it grew out alot. Plus it was easier to manipulate so I started blow drying weekly. That damage snuck up on me and now I am going back to the basics of Airdrying. I haven't had any heat since jan and will blow out in aug to see if it made  a difference. Then I won't blow dry out again until next feb.
> 
> Wait, be positive, keep believing, and all will surely be yours. Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I am gonna follow your plans.i used to use heat about 2-4 times à year at first. My hair did seem.fuller but broke anyway because i did not have the right moisture-protein balance .i even never did protein treatments...
Im gonna buy some new wigs after summer.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 19, 2013)

g.lo said:


> Guys, I have enrolled to a trichology course! hopefully when I qualify I will be able to help with specific answers, no more guessing! I am really excited



Thats GREAT!!!!   you go on girl


----------



## tinkat (Jun 19, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> I am gonna follow your plans.i used to use heat about 2-4 times à year at first. My hair did seem.fuller but broke anyway because i did not have the right moisture-protein balance .i even never did protein treatments...
> Im gonna buy some new wigs after summer.



I have the aphooghee packet but haven't use it.I use the black castor oil protein conditioner every week. My hair likes it. I like the ingredients are natural.

Wait, be positive, keep believing, and all will surely be yours. Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 20, 2013)

Okay... So now that I know I am high porosity I am going to start sealing with a heavier product. I just whipped up a nice mango butter mix that I think Im gonna like!!  Its so smooth and creamy and fluffy. I didn't use a hand mixer or blender

Here is a couple pics









I used aloe vera gel, lemongrass eo, vitamin e oil and cocoveda oil. I am thinking of getting a handmixer for my DIY


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 20, 2013)

LOOKS SO GOOD! mshoneyfly


----------



## Nonie (Jun 20, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> LOOKS SO GOOD! @mshoneyfly



DarkJoy, I know, right? 

MsHoneyFly how does it taste? C'mon now, don't front. You know you tasted it coz it looks like Key Lime Pie filling. You can come clean. We are all family here. Many have confessed to tasting nice smelling hair products so your secret will be safe with us. 

So... how did it taste? :bouncegre


----------



## karenjoe (Jun 20, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> I am gonna follow your plans.i used to use heat about 2-4 times à year at first. My hair did seem.fuller but broke anyway because i did not have the right moisture-protein balance .i even never did protein treatments...
> Im gonna buy some new wigs after summer.


 
 you have to balance it to get it to grow& retain
I thought dc w protein would help but my hair was dry, I didn't know to moisturize after the DC...
I do that now. Tea rinses have stopped the shedding. It took a while. the first few rinses  my hair felt like cement
I had to moisturize... for at least an hr w heat cap. it helped.
My hair's not hard like that now.  I wash w Roux's porosity shampoo once per month. I pre poo Dc & hard protein once per month also.... No shedding or breaking. 
I may stop washing weekly. I moisturize daily hair & ends... my hair look & feel soo much better. I follow the Moroccan luna chart to trim or dust the thin ends every 2 or 3 mos....
I will probably have to blow dry as I get into my stretch but I will continue the protein & Dc treatment + moisturizing
I finally learn to listen to my hair.....


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 20, 2013)

tinkat said:


> I have the aphooghee packet but haven't use it.I use the black castor oil protein conditioner every week. My hair likes it. I like the ingredients are natural.
> 
> Wait, be positive, keep believing, and all will surely be yours. Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



That conditioner sounds nice.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 20, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Okay... So now that I know I am high porosity I am going to start sealing with a heavier product. I just whipped up a nice mango butter mix that I think Im gonna like!!  Its so smooth and creamy and fluffy. I didn't use a hand mixer or blender
> 
> Here is a couple pics
> 
> I used aloe vera gel, lemongrass eo, vitamin e oil and cocoveda oil. I am thinking of getting a handmixer for my DIY



Oh delicious!! I have everything at home to mix my ingrédients but ive become lazy and i dont know what will work. I once made such à.nice body cream for my son. 

This pic is what i ordered online to do my products.
The machine warms with very low heat in order to keep the nutriments.
(i put the blue magic near the machine to make it easier to notice the size of the machine ,doesnt take à lot of space)

There is an adapter wich has 4 sticks with it.each one mixes.differently (light mousse,whipped creams,thick ones,etc(. The tube.to transfer liquides and creams).

Its great. I d like to try again.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 20, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> Oh delicious!! I have everything at home to mix my ingrédients but ive become lazy and i dont know what will work. I once made such à.nice body cream for my son.
> 
> This pic is what i ordered online to do my products.
> The machine warms with very low heat in order to keep the nutriments.
> ...



Oooh!!  Thats just what I need!  That machine looks like fun!  I might order one tomorrow to whip mine a little more. I did it all by hand 

After using my whipped mango cream and sleeping overnight, my hair feels so soft and moist. At first I thought my hair was WET, lol and I thought to myself "what did I put in my hair"?  Then I remembered my new mix


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 20, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Okay... So now that I know I am high porosity I am going to start sealing with a heavier product. I just whipped up a nice mango butter mix that I think Im gonna like!!  Its so smooth and creamy and fluffy. I didn't use a hand mixer or blender
> 
> Here is a couple pics
> 
> I used aloe vera gel, lemongrass eo, vitamin e oil and cocoveda oil. I am thinking of getting a handmixer for my DIY



That "recipe" looks yummy!  I might have to try this!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 20, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Oooh!!  Thats just what I need!  That machine looks like fun!  I might order one tomorrow to whip mine a little more. I did it all by hand
> 
> After using my whipped mango cream and sleeping overnight, my hair feels so soft and moist. At first I thought my hair was WET, lol and I thought to myself "what did I put in my hair"?  Then I remembered my new mix



Oooh I'm glad you reported how your hair took to your new mix. It looks and sounds so yummy!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 20, 2013)

Nonie said:


> DarkJoy, I know, right?
> 
> MsHoneyFly how does it taste? C'mon now, don't front. You know you tasted it coz it looks like Key Lime Pie filling. You can come clean. We are all family here. Many have confessed to tasting nice smelling hair products so your secret will be safe with us.
> 
> So... how did it taste? :bouncegre



Lool.  this got me.laughing.
But it really looks tasty and seems to smell goooood


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 20, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Oooh!!  Thats just what I need!  That machine looks like fun!  I might order one tomorrow to whip mine a little more. I did it all by hand
> 
> After using my whipped mango cream and sleeping overnight, my hair feels so soft and moist. At first I thought my hair was WET, lol and I thought to myself "what did I put in my hair"?  Then I remembered my new mix



You are lucky you found the right combination that moisturizes Well. 

Oh and i bet you will enjoy à machine like mine. I enjoy watching stuff melt !


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 20, 2013)

karenjoe said:


> you have to balance it to get it to grow& retain
> I thought dc w protein would help but my hair was dry, I didn't know to moisturize after the DC...
> I do that now. Tea rinses have stopped the shedding. It took a while. the first few rinses  my hair felt like cement
> I had to moisturize... for at least an hr w heat cap. it helped.
> ...



I hate spending hours doing hair. For this reason i havent been doing dc after wash . I usually pre dc with apoghee 2 min. My hair feels good.with it on. 

I will wash again tomorrow (usually its every 2 weeks...i did it.last.week but i want to try this).
Ill pre dc+ clarify + moisture dc with dryer...final rinse with apple cider vinegar. Towel dry + serum on damp hair+ cornrows and BACK TO WIGS!!! 

if i find it takes tooo long i might erase the dc after shampoo . It just seems so.long and à pain to hop in and out of the tub .

I want things that are simple.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 20, 2013)

coolsista-paris, where did you get your mixtress machine from?  What is it called?  Please post the links for it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 20, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> coolsista-paris, where did you get your mixtress machine from?  What is it called?  Please post the links for it.



I would like to know this as well.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 20, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> @coolsista-paris, where did you get your mixtress machine from? What is it called? Please post the links for it.


 


KiWiStyle said:


> I would like to know this as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 Me too! Would beat standing over my double boiler and whipping everything by hand...


----------



## tinkat (Jun 20, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> I hate spending hours doing hair. For this reason i havent been doing dc after wash . I usually pre dc with apoghee 2 min. My hair feels good.with it on.
> 
> I will wash again tomorrow (usually its every 2 weeks...i did it.last.week but i want to try this).
> Ill pre dc+ clarify + moisture dc with dryer...final rinse with apple cider vinegar. Towel dry + serum on damp hair+ cornrows and BACK TO WIGS!!!
> ...



It is a long process but worth it. I wouldn't skip the dc after a protein treatment and clarifying.

Wait, be positive, keep believing, and all will surely be yours. Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ari8 (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok, so I've followed this thread from the beginning and I've noticed that most here seem to use protein.  I currently have Giovanni Nutrafix Reconstructor in my hair as a leave-in (it's barely a protein conditioner, IMO - it's leaving my hair overmoisturized).  

What are good protein conditioners that contain hydrolyzed proteins?  No cones, mineral oil, etc. (so Aphogee 2-step is out of the picture).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FelaShrine (Jun 20, 2013)

^Redken Extra Strength Builder Plus?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 20, 2013)

Nonie said:


> DarkJoy, I know, right?
> 
> MsHoneyFly how does it taste? C'mon now, don't front. You know you tasted it coz it looks like Key Lime Pie filling. You can come clean. We are all family here. Many have confessed to tasting nice smelling hair products so your secret will be safe with us.
> 
> So... how did it taste? :bouncegre



Nonie
Lol!!!  I didnt do it but my DD did! 
 She's so silly!  Thats an 18year old for ya!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 20, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> That "recipe" looks yummy!  I might have to try this!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle
Let me know how you like it!  I searched a couple YT vids for guidance using just "mango butter"


----------



## laylaaa (Jun 20, 2013)

Ari8 said:


> Ok, so I've followed this thread from the beginning and I've noticed that most here seem to use protein.  I currently have Giovanni Nutrafix Reconstructor in my hair as a leave-in (it's barely a protein conditioner, IMO - it's leaving my hair overmoisturized).
> 
> What are good protein conditioners that contain hydrolyzed proteins?  No cones, mineral oil, etc. (so Aphogee 2-step is out of the picture).
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Aubrey's Organics GBP conditioner (weekly) and Curl Junkie's Repair Me (fortnightly). Both are 'cone and petrolatum free. AFAIK,  AOGBP contains vegetable proteins whilst Curl Junkie contains hydrolyzed keratin protein. 


hth


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 20, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> I hate spending hours doing hair. For this reason i havent been doing dc after wash . I usually pre dc with apoghee 2 min. My hair feels good.with it on.
> 
> I will wash again tomorrow (usually its every 2 weeks...i did it.last.week but i want to try this).
> Ill pre dc+ clarify + moisture dc with dryer...final rinse with apple cider vinegar. Towel dry + serum on damp hair+ cornrows and BACK TO WIGS!!!
> ...



coolsista-paris
If you want to save time and keep a good protein/moisture balance, you could put the aphogee (protein) then your moisture dc on top and sit under the dryer. OR you could mix the two in a bowl or bottle and put them on at the same time. 

I dont understand why you clarify after the aphogee. Doesnt this make your hair hard?  It seems like you are removing the effects of the aphogee?  Sometimes, i will dc on dry hair with oil and dc before washing with mild poo then condition with a rinse out for a few minutes after the dc. OR I just cowash the dc out with a rinse out when I want to skip the poo. Either way, you only get in the shower one time. 

Your final rinse with ACV sounds fine but is the serum water based??  As far as I know, they usually are not. What kind of moisturizer do you leave in?  It should be something with water as the first ingredient. Then you could follow with the serum to seal.


----------



## apemay1969 (Jun 20, 2013)

I wonder if the only reason my hair appears this is because most of my hairs break off. This may seem like common sense to y'all but my mama said common sense ain't common. That purple bss comb ain't helping things either. Just LAZY.



If you look closely, you can see a shadow closer to my head. I was snipping a bit trying not to cry over my heat damage and be grateful for my edges coming back. See the little nap balls. Yay! My laziness over winter took its toll. Btw, lace fronts are the devil. That ain't even lace. 

Anyway. So my goal is to try to retain and not do much speed up growth. . I want to cut again. Chop all that scraggly mess and get some Senegalese twists but it is so disheartening to do all that and from one lazy couple weeks, I gotta lose progress everywhere else on my head to not look like Bozo. *sigh I'm on the LHCF short bus. I'm sticking with the challenge cause the back isn't bad. 



I'm getting there. The rubber bands on my fingers represent water bottles. Every time I refill, I remove one. I hate rubber bands.


----------



## Nonie (Jun 20, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Nonie
> Lol!!!  I didnt do it but my DD did!
> She's so silly!  Thats an 18year old for ya!



 and how did it taste? Can you ask her mshoneyfly? Inquiring minds want to know if it'd make a good spread on toast.  My friend's friend is asking.

BTW, just between you and me, I think within this LHCF fam, product tasting has happened among folk above the age of 18.  But I ain't one to gossip, so you ain't heard nuffin from me; no you haven't. #msbenita #inlivingcolor


----------



## PJaye (Jun 20, 2013)

Ari8 said:


> Ok, so I've followed this thread from the beginning and I've noticed that most here seem to use protein.  I currently have Giovanni Nutrafix Reconstructor in my hair as a leave-in (it's barely a protein conditioner, IMO - it's leaving my hair overmoisturized).
> 
> What are good protein conditioners that contain hydrolyzed proteins?  No cones, mineral oil, etc. (so Aphogee 2-step is out of the picture).
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Ari8

Two of my favorites are:

*Mill Creek Biotin Conditioner*
Deionized Water, Biotin, Panthenol, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Hydrolyzed Collagen, Cetyl Alcohol, Stearyl Alcohol, Dicetyldimonium Chloride, Oleamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Cetearyl Alcohol, Ceteareth-20, Hydrolyzed Glycosaminoglycans, Vitamin A, Citric Acid, Corn Oil, Sodium Chloride, Quaternium-15, Peppermint Oil, Certified Organic Aloe Vera Gel, Organic Essential Oil, Citric Acid, Potassium Sorbate, Sodium Benzoate, Botanical Fragrance

*Shescentit Okra Hair Repair Reconstructor*
Water, Aloe Vera Leaf Juice, Cetearyl Alcohol, Okra Extract, BTMS, Panthenol, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Hydrolyzed Soy Protein, Wheat Amino Acids, Hemp Seed Oil, Wheat Germ Oil, Calendula, Sunflower Extract, Sea Kelp Extract, Marshmallow, Glycerin, Rice Protein, Fragrance, Optiphen, Xanthan Gum, Citric Acid

They both provide an incredible amount of slip.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jun 21, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Okay... So now that I know I am high porosity I am going to start sealing with a heavier product. I just whipped up a nice mango butter mix that I think Im gonna like!! Its so smooth and creamy and fluffy. I didn't use a hand mixer or blender
> 
> Here is a couple pics
> 
> ...


 
Hi doll,
Can you post your recipe please?  Looks delicious!


----------



## apemay1969 (Jun 21, 2013)

Too whiny for myself so I deleted.


----------



## karenjoe (Jun 21, 2013)

Ari8 said:


> Ok, so I've followed this thread from the beginning and I've noticed that most here seem to use protein. I currently have Giovanni Nutrafix Reconstructor in my hair as a leave-in (it's barely a protein conditioner, IMO - it's leaving my hair overmoisturized).
> 
> What are good protein conditioners that contain hydrolyzed proteins? No cones, mineral oil, etc. (so Aphogee 2-step is out of the picture).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
bonacure hair treatment
Polymedic.... emergency reconstructor.... $$$$$

 better than messy stinky aphogee


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 21, 2013)

Ari8 said:


> Ok, so I've followed this thread from the beginning and I've noticed that most here seem to use protein.  I currently have Giovanni Nutrafix Reconstructor in my hair as a leave-in (it's barely a protein conditioner, IMO - it's leaving my hair overmoisturized).
> 
> What are good protein conditioners that contain hydrolyzed proteins?  No cones, mineral oil, etc. (so Aphogee 2-step is out of the picture).
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Nubian heritage masque (2)
Shea Moisture 
Mill Creek Keratin


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 21, 2013)

apemay1969 said:


> Too whiny for myself so I deleted.



I just used this poo last wash. I like it. It left my hair soft and moist. Ive only used the milk on dry hair. It was a little too oily. Im gonna try it on wet hair after dc

JustGROWwithIt
Here is my recipe:

8 oz organic mango butter
abt 2 tbsp AVGel
abt 1 tbsp Cocoveda oil
5 drops lemongrass
abt 3 tbsp vitamin E oil

I melted the butter slowly in a double boiler, added the ingredients and started whipping. Then put in the freezer for a few mins to help solidify. Continue whipping faster to get it fluffy. The air from a fast whip is what makes it fluffy. 

Since I was doing it by hand, the aloe tried to separate from the oil so I put a little Yes to Carrots conditioner in to bind the oils and water


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jun 21, 2013)

mshoneyfly
Thanks! I will try this once I run out of my current hair butter. Do you think whipping it in my standing mixer will work?


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 21, 2013)

MileHighDiva
KiWiStyle
DarkJoy

I bought the machine and the mixer on a frech website. this website is the BOMB .all oils, powders, materials even to make your own make up. containers Name it all it on there.

http://www.aroma-zone.com/aroma/accessoire_fra.asp

its the "Bol chauffant cosmétique"
and the  "Batteur-Mousseur à piles"


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 21, 2013)

apemay1969 said:


> I wonder if the only reason my hair appears this is because most of my hairs break off. This may seem like common sense to y'all but my mama said common sense ain't common. That purple bss comb ain't helping things either. Just LAZY.
> 
> View attachment 213901
> 
> ...


 

Concerning lace fronts, maybe you need to wear them differently. I lost part of my hairline because of lace front. Ive hear that i should oil the hairline, massage it when im not wearing it, and put a satin scarf and expecially not cornrow backwards.

So, im gonna try it again from sunday and see. I will retain more by leaving the hair alone.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 21, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> @coolsista-paris
> If you want to save time and keep a good protein/moisture balance, you could put the aphogee (protein) then your moisture dc on top and sit under the dryer. OR you could mix the two in a bowl or bottle and put them on at the same time.
> 
> I dont understand why you clarify after the aphogee. Doesnt this make your hair hard? It seems like you are removing the effects of the aphogee? Sometimes, i will dc on dry hair with oil and dc before washing with mild poo then condition with a rinse out for a few minutes after the dc. OR I just cowash the dc out with a rinse out when I want to skip the poo. Either way, you only get in the shower one time.
> ...


 
Ive always asked myslef if dc before shampoo works as much as dc after shampoo. Ont the internet  you find all answers, so i really dont know.

Clarifying after apoghee doesnt make my hair hard (its the 2 min apoghee). 

I will try this tomorrow:
-Dc with oil before poo
-then jump in the shower to shampoo
-towel dry and add dc  +sit under dryer
-then re-jump in tub, rinse + final rinse with apple cider vinegar
-I will then shirt dry and add serum (it keeps my hair so soft and keeps moisture in) its serum without water. I might try adding a tiny bit of liquid kearacare,then seal with serum.

What do you think about my program?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 21, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> MileHighDiva
> KiWiStyle
> DarkJoy
> 
> ...



coolsista-paris, Thanks Lady!  I found this on Amazon.

Yours looks better!  I wonder how much they charge for Intl shipping?

ETA:37.12 Euros/$48.78 USD with shipping for the electric mix-tress machine and aerator.  Free shipping to USA with orders over $150.


----------



## Nonie (Jun 21, 2013)

Sounds fine to me coolsista-paris.

As for DCing before shampooing, if the direction of the treatment say to do so, then your hair benefits from doing that. I follow directions. Aubrey's GPB says that is how it should be used when DCing. Emergencée is used after shampooing but you're supposed to shampoo after using it. I don't think the product directions would suggest shampooing after if it was going to interfere with the treatment or undo it.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 21, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> coolsista-paris, Thanks Lady!  I found this on Amazon.
> 
> Yours looks better!  I wonder how much they charge for Intl shipping?



Oh yeah thé one on amazon was basicaly for food.but its the same function i guess.

Oh 48$ with shipping.  Wow :-/


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 21, 2013)

Nonie said:


> Sounds fine to me coolsista-paris.
> 
> As for DCing before shampooing, if the direction of the treatment say to do so, then your hair benefits from doing that. I follow directions. Aubrey's GPB says that is how it should be used when DCing. Emergencée is used after shampooing but you're supposed to shampoo after using it. I don't think the product directions would suggest shampooing after if it was going to interfere with the treatment or undo it.



Im gonna just pre poo with oils/shea butter.  it helps detangle too.


----------



## Nonie (Jun 21, 2013)

[USER=103105]coolsista-paris[/USER];18602935 said:
			
		

> Im gonna just pre poo with oils/shea butter.  it helps detangle too.



I know this. My paragraph about DCing before shampooing was in response to this statement you made:




coolsista-paris said:


> Ive always asked myslef if dc before shampoo works as much as dc after shampoo. Ont the internet  you find all answers, so i really dont know.



I assumed you were not talmbout oils but were referring to DC treatments that you buy. So I was saying, as long as you follow the directions for the product in question, then you know you are getting the most from the product.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jun 21, 2013)

I have  questions
I am fine haired and after reading through this thread l realised that l need to use protein weekly, my hair meshes together really quickly when wearing buns, even on stretched hair. I 'll wear a bun for one day and  upon taking it out it will be one big stuck together mass of hair. Even when moisturised :-/

Is there anything l can do to prevent this?  Or make the detangling a lot easier?
Also, what is the difference in chelating and clarifying shampoos? My hair hates shampoos. They are soo drying for me. The only shampoo l have been able to use successfully is the shea moisture retentive one. It's a moisturising shampoo.
 Use rhassoul clay for washing the majority of the time, then use the shea moisture when l want a good clean.  I keep on hearing that clarifying is good to get all the gunk out the hair, but l am not keen on using it. Its just way to drying. 

 Have tried sls free shampoos and l they do the same thing. Dry my hair out. I think it comes down to sudding, foaming affect of shampoo. Is the clay wash enough to keep hair clean as it's more moisture based.


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jun 21, 2013)

Bublin said:


> Thanks for this thread.
> Checking in.
> 
> Finger detangling is not quite what it says on the tin.  When you have fine hair you have to pull the strands apart individually before you can even think about raking your fingers through it (this I have also recently learned.  When ladies on here post about finger detangling they are not being specific in exactly what they mean).  My hair is like a spiderweb that is meshed together - cannot rake my hands through that unless it's soaking wet and has a very slippery conditioner.  Aussie Moist 3MM is the biz for that.
> ...



Finger detangling entails me pulling stand apart gently as well. I can't just rake my fingers through. I have to actually separate the stands with my fingers. 

U really have to practice to c what ur hair can handle when u finger detangle. I learned that even if I make a knot detangling, I can add more product then slip one side right on out and the knot is gone lol.  it's like unknotting shoe strings but easier because theres plenty of slip


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 21, 2013)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> mshoneyfly
> Thanks! I will try this once I run out of my current hair butter. Do you think whipping it in my standing mixer will work?



Sure that should work fine as long as you don't mind the clean up. I don't have one yet so thats why I did by hand. Im gonna look for a cheap hand mixer at walmart or target. Then I can melt it again and whip it some more


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 21, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> Ive always asked myslef if dc before shampoo works as much as dc after shampoo. Ont the internet  you find all answers, so i really dont know.
> 
> Clarifying after apoghee doesnt make my hair hard (its the 2 min apoghee).
> 
> ...



This sounds good. You're still getting your protein and moisture so you should be fine. Good luck!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 22, 2013)

NefertariBlu said:


> I have  questions
> I am fine haired and after reading through this thread l realised that l need to use protein weekly, my hair meshes together really quickly when wearing buns, even on stretched hair. I 'll wear a bun for one day and  upon taking it out it will be one big stuck together mass of hair. Even when moisturised :-/
> 
> Is there anything l can do to prevent this?  Or make the detangling a lot easier?
> ...



NefertariBlu

Your cuticles might be raised due to high porosity hair. Do you do anything to close the cuticle after washing/cowashing? 

Chelating poos remove hard water deposits and minerals left behind by chemical treatments. Any sulfate poo can clarify. This is just removing product buildup from oils, conditioners and stuff. I love the SM Retention poo too. Its really moisturizing!

I haven't tried rhassoul clay yet but I read that it clarifies and moisturizes nicely. I love australian pink clay though. You prob dont need a clarifying poo as long as you have rhassoul. I chelate once a month with ORS creamy aloe poo


----------



## winona (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi Ladies ,
  I dont post much as of late because my life has become very busy but if I can get about 5-6 people who would like to purchase from the french site I can send everything out once it arrives for a total of ~25 each.
ETA $25 includes shipping

Originally Posted by coolsista-paris  
MileHighDiva
KiWiStyle
DarkJoy

I bought the machine and the mixer on a frech website. this website is the BOMB .all oils, powders, materials even to make your own make up. containers Name it all it on there.

http://www.aroma-zone.com/aroma/accessoire_fra.asp

its the "Bol chauffant cosmétique"
and the "Batteur-Mousseur à piles"


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 22, 2013)

winona said:


> Hi Ladies ,
> I dont post much as of late because my life has become very busy but if I can get about 5-6 people who would like to purchase from the french site I can send everything out once it arrives for a total of ~25 each.
> ETA $25 includes shipping
> 
> ...



winona
So this is a melting device and a mixer in one??


----------



## winona (Jun 22, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> winona
> So this is a melting device and a mixer in one??



From the looks of the website no it is 2 separate pieces.  The controlled melting device and a mini blending device with I think 5 different attachments depending on what you want the outcome to be ( smooth, airy, ect)

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jun 22, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> NefertariBlu
> 
> Your cuticles might be raised due to high porosity hair. Do you do anything to close the cuticle after washing/cowashing?
> 
> ...



Ok, this sounds good to me. I totally dread shampoo coming in contact with my hair. I will stick to the clay washes. I really like them. 

I don't really use silicones much, but l do use gel from time to time so l suppose l dont need to clarify as much.

The only thing l do to close my cuticles is to rinse with cool water. That's it. 

Also, my hair is quite fragile. I notice when l do protein treatments my hair is nice and strong, but the effects don't last very long. So this has got me thinking, l need to do weekly protein treatments to keep it healthy and strong. 

So l use the aphogee green tea reconstructor once a week. Stopped sealing my ends so regularly and have just been misting my hair with s curl. So far so good as l am seeing less splits.

I don't think l am ever going to have split free hair and from reading through l realise that dusting every 6-8 weeks is what l have to do to keep the ends healthy.
Thanks for all the great advice ladies. Along with this thread and the science of black hair book l think l will make better progress.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 22, 2013)

Nonie said:


> I know this. My paragraph about DCing before shampooing was in response to this statement you made:
> 
> I assumed you were not talmbout oils but were referring to DC treatments that you buy. So I was saying, as long as you follow the directions for the product in question, then you know you are getting the most from the product.



Oh yeah i see. Sorry. 
You are right.I was referring to dc treatments ,but after reading all of your answers its best for me to try dc after poo (even if its more time Grrrrr) and leave pre poo to oils. + maybe à bit of à conditionner,not sûre yet.

And i will also stick to instructions of products. 
I feel like buying another dc but i still have half of my elasta qp dpr+11 left.... No expenses,i have to save ! I also have so many oils i havent used .im gonna use all those for pre poo.


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jun 22, 2013)

I guess I'll start off with a pic of my thinness 





U c how the parts r huge and the braids r tiny. Smh.
So I've started hot oil treatments or dc with heat every wash day and scalp massages every 2-3 days with jbco and tea tree oil


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 22, 2013)

Killahkurlz said:


> I guess I'll start off with a pic of my thinness
> 
> U c how the parts r huge and the braids r tiny. Smh.
> So I've started hot oil treatments or dc with heat every wash day and scalp massages every 2-3 days with jbco and tea tree oil



My aunts hair is exaclty like yours. She has fine hair,never relaxed it,is in ps 365 days à year(she never wears her hair in any styles but braids braids braids like on your pic.
She is waist lenght.... And has always had long hair,in à ps.


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jun 22, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> My aunts hair is exaclty like yours. She has fine hair,never relaxed it,is in ps 365 days à year(she never wears her hair in any styles but braids braids braids like on your pic.
> She is waist lenght.... And has always had long hair,in à ps.



So there's hope for me yet :')


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 22, 2013)

NefertariBlu

You might wanna try an acv rinse to close your cuticles and stop your hair from tangling/sticking together. I like the aphogee green tea a lot too. It gives a light shot of protein anytime you need it. 

Also, I use henna gloss treatments to help keep my hair strong between protein treatments. Henna also helps me manage my NG. I also use cassia, amla, bhringraj and brahmi powders a few times a month to help maintain the strength. 

With reading TSOBH and getting on LHCF you're on track for growth, strength, health and beautiful hair!

Happy HHJ!


----------



## footsie (Jun 22, 2013)

Killahkurlz said:


> I guess I'll start off with a pic of my thinness
> 
> U c how the parts r huge and the braids r tiny. Smh.
> So I've started hot oil treatments or dc with heat every wash day and scalp massages every 2-3 days with jbco and tea tree oil



I could have posted this exact picture. Large parted sections, tiny braids/twists. I always do my twists on wet hair (so they swell and shrink) and roll them so I can have some fake volume. Lol.


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jun 22, 2013)

footsie said:


> I could have posted this exact picture. Large parted sections, tiny braids/twists. I always do my twists on wet hair (so they swell and shrink) and roll them so I can have some fake volume. Lol.



My hair does well with wet twists. It's when I dry braid that it gets scalpy. I did do mini twists dry and I liked them. My hair looked full. Now for vacation I'm going to try mini braids. (Lord help me taking them out) bunning the braids of course.


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jun 22, 2013)

how do I delete a post? lol h/o


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jun 22, 2013)

NefertariBlu said:


> Ok, this sounds good to me. I totally dread shampoo coming in contact with my hair. I will stick to the clay washes. I really like them.
> 
> I don't really use silicones much, but l do use gel from time to time so l suppose l dont need to clarify as much.
> 
> ...




u absolutely must try this.shampoo if u every  decide to use shampoo again. 






 it's the same company that sells jbco. 
ingredients:  Jamaican black castor oil,  essential oils of pimento, lavender and lemon, aloe Vera and rosemary extracts, organic saponified(w/e  that means)  organic oils of coconut, olive  and jojoba oils,  vegetable gum/ glycerine extract
the front says it has Shea butter as well.  I've also added tea.tree oil to the mix
One side actually says it doesn't contain sulfates, alcohol or commercial chemicals. 100°/. natural

 it comes in an 8oz  bottle  but I've had one bottle since this past Dec.  and have over a quarter left. it's thick.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jun 22, 2013)

Hmmm. I was thinking about giving that a try, but its not really available here. I would have to order it online. I do use the castor oil and l really like that.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 22, 2013)

@NefertariBlu my hair is like yours and HATES shampoo. I also use clays. I will also use Ayurvedic powders. However, because my hair is highly porous (like yours) I HAVE TO heavy seal with thick butters and even grease in the winter to retain any moisture. Only way outta that is to clarify. I've found 2 ways to use chelating and clarifying shampoos recently with success (otherwise I have a dry strawlike mess). Either I:

-Prepoo with SM Purification Masque or a cheap conditioner like V05 leave it on for a few. Dilute the shampoo, 1-2 tsps in a 16oz cup of warm water, and froth it up. I then pour it over the conditioner on my head. It cuts through the condish just enough and my hair is not stripped.

-No pre-poo and a lesser dilution of 1 tsp or less if its going straight onto my hair. Now, there's not much suds this way but it STILL comes out clean. 

Doing the dilutions made me realize how OVERLY strong these shampoos are. They work on a teaspoon or two! Ridiculous.

I agree with the ACV rinses too. Same dilution but @Nonie is the resident expert on ACV rinses. They make the hair smoother and curled styles more defined.

ETA: I have a TWA still, but obviously if your hair is longer you might need to use a teaspoon or more shampoo in the dilution.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 22, 2013)

Killahkurlz said:


> So there's hope for me yet :')



Killahkurlz
You might wanna check out Nonie. She made some nice detailed posts about what she did to make her braids look fuller and stylish in the Shoulder Length Challenge thread


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jun 22, 2013)

DarkJoy l never thought about diluting iterplexed

 Have an applicator bottle which l can use to dilute the shampoo. Thanks for the tip. What clay do you use?


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 23, 2013)

NefertariBlu said:


> @DarkJoy l never thought about diluting iterplexed
> 
> Have an applicator bottle which l can use to dilute the shampoo. Thanks for the tip. What clay do you use?


I use bentonite, rhassoul and pink australian. The pink is more like a conditioner its so moisturizing so I use that last. It also makes a great winter facial mask when the air is real dry


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 23, 2013)

Killahkurlz said:


> I guess I'll start off with a pic of my thinness
> 
> U c how the parts r huge and the braids r tiny. Smh.
> So I've started hot oil treatments or dc with heat every wash day and scalp massages every 2-3 days with jbco and tea tree oil



Killahkurlz
This is exactly how my mini braids look. That's why I prefer when my mini braids get fuzzy b/c they look fuller.  I wear them in a bun and rinse/cowash daily until they get fuzzy and then I start wearing them out.

GL w/your massages!  DCing w/heat may help as well.  

MT helped me too.  It didn't give me phenomenal growth but my hair does get fuller when I use it.  I also use mostly ayurvedic powders in my hair.  I posted some pix upthread to show how they have really helped to make my hair more fluffy.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 23, 2013)

Killahkurlz your braids look just like mine. That's why I stopped doing them.  I stick with twists.


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jun 23, 2013)

NefertariBlu said:


> Hmmm. I was thinking about giving that a try, but its not really available here. I would have to order it online. I do use the castor oil and l really like that.  Thanks for the suggestion.



I.had to buy mine online too. I love it and it last such a long time


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jun 23, 2013)

MzSwift said:


> Killahkurlz
> This is exactly how my mini braids look. That's why I prefer when my mini braids get fuzzy b/c they look fuller.  I wear them in a bun and rinse/cowash daily until they get fuzzy and then I start wearing them out.
> 
> GL w/your massages!  DCing w/heat may help as well.
> ...



What is MT?


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jun 23, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Killahkurlz your braids look just like mine. That's why I stopped doing them.  I stick with twists.



Stupid thin hair lol


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 23, 2013)

It looks like we're all suffering from fine and low density hair :-(.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 23, 2013)

^^^ Yeah, I tried to make myself feel better by putting "medium density" in my siggy.  I'm a little jealous of ppl with high density hair. For example some ppl's twists look like extensions...not gonna point no fingers, no elbows, or name no names *cough BraunSugar cough*. They are so plentiful! 

Killahkurlz my side profile looks like yours as well...looks like I have a decent amount of hair.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jun 23, 2013)

So. With the tip that DarkJoy gave me, l diluted ogr creamy aloe shampoo. I used two teaspoons and added.water. Say it on my hair and washed once. Then l used the deep conditioning replenishing pak and followed the instructions for that. Then l followed with an acv rinse.

 let it air dry and once it was nearly dry i sprayed it with s curl. So far l am really liking how its turned out. 

I bought samples of the ors products to test them. I like them so far but will use them a couple more times before l can add them to my staples.

I have never done an acv rinse. There is soooo much info about it which kinda put me off. For time reason it just sounds really drying.

I decided to use 3 teaspoons of acv and dilute it in lots of water. I will try this again next week instead if my clay to test it out again.

Oh, l also did a small length check and my hair is longer than l thought. So that has made me happy. Just need to be patient.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jun 23, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^ Yeah, I tried to make myself feel better by putting "medium density" in my siggy.  I'm a little jealous of ppl with high density hair. For example some ppl's twists look like extensions...not gonna point no fingers, no elbows, or name no names *cough @BraunSugar cough*. They are so plentiful!
> 
> @Killahkurlz my side profile looks like yours as well...looks like I have a decent amount of hair.



Froreal3 LOL! I used to think I had low density hair  but it turns out that it is only lower density along the perimeter in the front. I wish I could wear my twists but they tangle up so much after a few weeks and Idk how to stop them from doing that. I have tried so many things.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 23, 2013)

NefertariBlu said:


> So. With the tip that @DarkJoy gave me, l diluted ogr creamy aloe shampoo. I used two teaspoons and added.water. Say it on my hair and washed once. Then l used the deep conditioning replenishing pak and followed the instructions for that. Then l followed with an acv rinse.
> 
> let it air dry and once it was nearly dry i sprayed it with s curl. So far l am really liking how its turned out.


Glad you like how it turned out NefertariBlu! 

I think like with most things ACV rinses are cumulative. When not in a PS, I'll do them every week and I definitely see a diff in smoothness. Same with the protein reconstructors strengthening and thickening hair. It's not all at once. Takes months. So yea, like you said...patience...


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 23, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> It looks like we're all suffering from fine and low density hair :-(.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Yeah, I hates it...I already know when I grow longer my buns will be a sad sad sight. Will probably always have to add hair to make buns look full


----------



## Soratachi (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks to my high protein regimen I am finally very close to APL. It's been long since I posted on the forum (PC gone to heaven). I am glad of my progress, this is the first time in my life to get to this length.

This made me realise that if I want length and strength I can never use a relaxer unless I commit to regular visits to the salon every week for a DC as a student. Ain't nobody got time for that!!!!


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jun 23, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> Froreal3 LOL! I used to think I had low density hair  but it turns out that it is only lower density along the perimeter in the front. I wish I could wear my twists but they tangle up so much after a few weeks and Idk how to stop them from doing that. I have tried so many things.



Some ppl put a roller on the ends


----------



## BraunSugar (Jun 23, 2013)

Killahkurlz said:


> Some ppl put a roller on the ends



I tried it and it didn't help.


----------



## Ari8 (Jun 23, 2013)

FelaShrine said:


> ^Redken Extra Strength Builder Plus?


 
Checked out the ingredients and the glycerin concerns me.  It otherwise looks good.  Would you say it's mild/moderate or strong?


----------



## Ari8 (Jun 23, 2013)

Laylaa
I have the AOGPB.  I don't particularly care for it, but I used it yesterday and I did notice some of my curls had clumped and my hair felt moisturized.  IIRC, that Curl Junkie is expensive.  How would you say it compares to other protein treatments (strong, mild)?  It seems to get rave reviews.  

PJaye
I've been thinking of ordering Shescentit Okra, too, haha.  I've heard of people using that stuff as their leave-in.  I have the Millcreek Biotin.  The first time I ever used it, my hair felt strong and I had one of the best hair days ever.  It's never really worked the same since, although I still liked it.  I'll ask you also: how do you rate them in terms of strength?  Also, how often do you use them?

mshoneyfly
Where do you buy the Mill Creek Keratin?  And which Shea Moisture product do you recommend?


----------



## Ari8 (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes, I did it!  I finally know how to quote!  LOL.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 23, 2013)

How did I miss this thread?  


I have some reading to do. Henna and low mani is working great for me!

Sent from my iPad 3 using LHCF


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jun 23, 2013)

I have posted in here before...but I am hardly EVER in the hair section (or on LHCF period) anymore, but I could really use some help, I am about to cut all of this hair off and be [email protected]

I was tired of fussing with my hair all of the time, and it was getting very tangly and dry, so I have been wearing braids about the last 2 month (with extensions) and I took them out...my hair was HAM. It was dry, tangly, oily and a mess. I could barely finger detangle, there were little clumps of hair where the the ends decided to dance with each other and it seemed no matter HOW well I detangled a section (with my fingers and the comb) I would go back to it and it would be a tangled mess again 

I have also shedded/lost so much hair, I seriously felt like I was going bald, I mean a baseball size amount of hair has come out of my head (or even more)

The worst part? I have lost ALL curl definition and my hair hasn't retained a CENTIMETER of growth since December 2012; I have always been a 4A/3C and for the 1st 2 years, my hair was thriving on a simple twist regimen and with Shea Moisture products. But not anymore.

I can't tell if I am lopo or high po...my hair gets very wet very quickly, doesn't stay moisturized and takes all day (and then some) to air dry. It didn't used to be, but it is now a tangly mess I get tons of SSKs. My hair is breaking off like crazy and it's super super dry. I tried the Aphogee 2 minute and nothing, even the Motions CPR did nothing for me. I have always had a hard time with protein; I think I am protein sensitive, because in the past, using protein made my hair hard, BUT my hair is so weak at this point, touching it sometimes causes it to break off erplexed

My hair strands also feel very rough to the touch. I suspect (after reading this thread) I need to finish every wash with an ACV rinse to close the cuticle. After reading through the thread, here's what I KNOW I need to do:


♦Chelate, I am going to buy the ORS creamy aloe, I have NEVER chelated
♦Start finishing each wash with an ACV rinse
♦Hot oil treatments

My main problems are money, I just graduated and I am working an entry level PR job in New York City, one of the most expensive cities in the world and my hair's density...it may be fine, but there is SOOOOOOO much of it, finger detangling, is a no go for me, but I think combs are ripping my hair out.


Please tell me your thoughts??? I am at APL (broken off from BSB ) and I don't want to lose the last of my progress. I will seriously take any and all suggestions, I just want my hair to start looking like it's old, self.



OOOOHHH, one more thing, I actually used a box color (bad, I know) so this is definitely contributing to it, but it wasn't that bad at first, now? I'm afraid if I don't get a handle on it soon, I am going to be back at SL


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 23, 2013)

itsjusthair88 said:


> I have posted in here before...but I am hardly EVER in the hair section (or on LHCF period) anymore, but I could really use some help, I am about to cut all of this hair off and be [email protected]
> 
> I was tired of fussing with my hair all of the time, and it was getting very tangly and dry, so I have been wearing braids about the last 2 month (with extensions) and I took them out...my hair was HAM. It was dry, tangly, oily and a mess. I could barely finger detangle, there were little clumps of hair where the the ends decided to dance with each other and it seemed no matter HOW well I detangled a section (with my fingers and the comb) I would go back to it and it would be a tangled mess again
> 
> ...



itsjusthair88
Your action plan sounds good for starters. My money is also limited so I like to use natural stuff and do some mixing whenever possible. 

Did you follow the aphogee and motions with a moisturizing dc?  What did you use to moisturize while in braids?

Also, are you detangling on soaking wet hair?  Lately, I have been letting my hair sit wrapped in a t-shirt until at least 70% dry before putting in any product. Then I moisturize, seal, then detangle. If your hair its properly moisturized, detangling should be easy and your curls should pop. 

I made a paste of australian pink clay, shea moisture raw dc, SAA powder, sukesh ayurvedic powder, AVJ, and oils for my daughter (shes transitioning to natural). It brings the right moisture balance to her hair and her waves just started to pop like crazy!!

Here's a pic







Thats all I can think of right now but I know Others will also have good advice/ideas


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 24, 2013)

All right ladies. So i tried airdrying again,it camé out kinda good.i used serum after shirt drying to seal.  Nonie thé next day it was kind of dry,i added s curl on thé braids it was then fine. Maybe i need tk add something before thé serum(cream or she butter )....id like to try next time.it was soft though when i took down thé twists.

Anyway pics :

Hair in pre poo 




Air dried in these twists


Attached them to stretch Well


Dry hair


Dry ponytail


Cornrows for wig



Back to lace front (dont mind my work décoration at thé back lol)


----------



## laylaaa (Jun 24, 2013)

Ari8 said:


> Laylaa
> I have the AOGPB.  I don't particularly care for it, but I used it yesterday and I did notice some of my curls had clumped and my hair felt moisturized.  IIRC, that Curl Junkie is expensive.  How would you say it compares to other protein treatments (strong, mild)?  It seems to get rave reviews.




The AOGBP  works best when you follow the manufacturer's advice and DC with it only on dry hair... consistently too. Otherwise it's just a meh product. 

As for CJ, I think it's quite strong and you really have to follow up with a moisture DC because it's definitely not as mild as it pretends. I love it though. It leaves my hair bouncy and pliable even when it's wet which is great because I only detangle in the shower. 4/5 for me.


----------



## Nonie (Jun 24, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> All right ladies. So i tried airdrying again,it camé out kinda good.i used serum after shirt drying to seal.  Nonie thé next day it was kind of dry,i added s curl on thé braids it was then fine. Maybe i need tk add something before thé serum(cream or she butter )....id like to try next time.it was soft though when i took down thé twists




coolsista-paris you previously wrote :

"I will then shirt dry and add serum *(it keeps my hair so soft and keeps moisture in) its serum without water. *I might try adding a tiny bit of liquid kearacare,then seal with serum"​
I have some questions for you:

1) What did you do differently from before? You said serum keeps your hair soft normally, so what was different?

2) Did you add a tiny bit of liquid keracare or not?

3) Could it be that you didn't seal well, so you left gaps through which moisture was lost? Because how were you able to moisturize serum-sealed hair unless there are gaps for moisture to reach hair? Do you part narrow sections and then apply serum on either side of strip of hair using fingers and thumb as a clamp so strands are well coated?

4) Hair was soft in the end, is that not how it was in the past when you said serum left your hair soft?


----------



## Creatividual (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm realizing that as much as I wanted to be one of those girls that can get away with washing her hair once a month, that is just not me. My fine strands thrive off of more water and being washed more frequently. I retain more length, it tangles and breaks less and it never has a chance to dry out. So I am back to washing my hair every 1-2 weeks. My goal is to get back to once a week.

I have crochet braids in right now. So for the past three weeks I've been co-washing every week with them in and following up wiht an ACV rinse. THis has been working great. I won't be able to tell until I take them out in a couple weeks but I think this weekly washing will benefit my hair. I plan to wear crochet braids all summer. My hair needs a break and I want to hit MBL by December with no interruptions.

Before the crochet braids, I was upping my protein conditioning and seeing results. I love Aubrey Organics GPB conditioner, my hair really responds to it. I use it at least twice a month.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 24, 2013)

Nonie said:


> coolsista-paris you previously wrote :
> 
> "I will then shirt dry and add serum (it keeps my hair so soft and keeps moisture in) its serum without water. I might try adding a tiny bit of liquid kearacare,then seal with serum"
> 
> ...



Hi nonie.

1)i think i did not add tea tree (afraid of protein overload) and i have already tried liquid keracare + serum which left soft hair but it was with rollersetting under dryer (which im avoiding for now). Usually i blow dried. I might need to look out for my book (i wrote what i did in it...thats months ago)

2) i didnt add keracare liquid 

3)i tried sealing thé best i can. Seperated thé strands and took my time. It felt soft but like there was à lot of serum at some areas. Weard feeling .

4)in thé past it stayed soft. I need to find what happended. Is it because i dindt usé heat like usually? Or i must have added liquid cream.?  

I cant wait for next wash to try again


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 24, 2013)

Killahkurlz said:


> So there's hope for me yet :')



Yes there is!!!!! you can get thé nice long hair too. ;-)


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jun 24, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> @itsjusthair88
> Your action plan sounds good for starters. My money is also limited so I like to use natural stuff and do some mixing whenever possible.
> 
> Did you follow the aphogee and motions with a moisturizing dc?  What did you use to moisturize while in braids?
> ...




mshoneyfly Thank you, I sometimes detangle on soaking wet hair, only because letting it dry, even a little, it's like the strands fall in love with eachother  However, I am going to try harder to keep it in plaits the entire wash, rather than get lazy and give up half way through.

Also, I did follow up the 2minute with my SM deep treatment masque, but I'm not sure that was moisturizing enough.

I could really use some recommendations for ultra moisturizing DC's, thanks!

*Can ANYBODY else chime in?! I could really use the help! TIA!*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm hendigoing over night. I will wash it out in the am and then dc.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jul 3, 2013)

itsjusthair88 said:


> mshoneyfly Thank you, I sometimes detangle on soaking wet hair, only because letting it dry, even a little, it's like the strands fall in love with eachother  However, I am going to try harder to keep it in plaits the entire wash, rather than get lazy and give up half way through.
> 
> Also, I did follow up the 2minute with my SM deep treatment masque, but I'm not sure that was moisturizing enough.
> 
> ...



A moisturising dc that l recently have starting using is the ors replenishing pak. Mit has really good slip and is a really good dc although it is not natural.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jul 3, 2013)

NefertariBlu said:


> A moisturising dc that l recently have starting using is the ors replenishing pak. Mit has really good slip and is a really good dc although it is not natural.



I will note this down. Thanks ;-)

 i might try it out some day. ( my dc is soon finished).


----------



## tinkat (Jul 3, 2013)

NefertariBlu said:


> A moisturising dc that l recently have starting using is the ors replenishing pak. Mit has really good slip and is a really good dc although it is not natural.



I use this or Palmer moisturizing conditioner pak after my protein treatments.

Wait, be positive, keep believing, and all will surely be yours. Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jul 4, 2013)

NefertariBlu said:


> A moisturising dc that l recently have starting using is the ors replenishing pak. Mit has really good slip and is a really good dc although it is not natural.



I use the ors replenishing conditioner n the bottle.  And it's huge


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 4, 2013)

Okay so I finally got around to doing my 3rd hendigo treatment. I was going to keep it in over night but I just couldn't so after I rinsed it out I washed my hair with African Pride shampoo&con combo since that's what I had lying around. I then dc'd with banana burlee dc for 2 hours. I applied pink mimosa LI and shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and flat twisted my hair over night. I'm posting pics of what my hair looked like after takedown. I really tried to get a good shot of the color so you can see it bc I have boocoo grays. 
Excuse the back shot being so blurry...my son took the pic. 
























HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mamaore (Jul 4, 2013)

Any relaxed fine haired ladies on this thread care to share their regimen?

How often do you use protein, what kind you use and whether you use protein moisturizers.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 4, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay so I finally got around to doing my 3rd hendigo treatment. I was going to keep it in over night but I just couldn't so after I rinsed it out I washed my hair with African Pride shampoo&con combo since that's what I had lying around. I then dc'd with banana burlee dc for 2 hours. I applied pink mimosa LI and shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and flat twisted my hair over night. I'm posting pics of what my hair looked like after takedown. I really tried to get a good shot of the color so you can see it bc I have boocoo grays.
> Excuse the back shot being so blurry...my son took the pic.
> 
> HPG
> ...



HairPleezeGrow
Nice color!!  Im due for a henna real soon. I just texlaxed so first I gotta clarify/chelate and do a Sukesh treatment. I'll prob do it on Saturday

OAN:  i sold my first henna mix to a co-worker for  $10!!And I got another order the same day for tomorrow!

mamaore

I don't know if you like shea moisture and nubian heritage but they have some products with protein that I like. They work best after clarifying to get rid of cones (I try to avoid them). 

I use protein when I feel I need it. I just used the NH indian hemp & tamanu grow & strengthen masque that has keratin then the SM detangler with veg protein on top as a dc treatment the day before texturizing. Keratin builds strength and veg protein helps the hair hold onto moisture. So does wheat and soy.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jul 5, 2013)

Killahkurlz said:


> I use the ors replenishing conditioner n the bottle. And it's huge


 
I only bought the sample pack and I am already in love with it. My hair felt sooo soft after using it and it made my hair so easy to detangle. 

I can't believe I wasted so much money on all the expensive, hard to find products, when this is so easy to find over here. I didn't like the banana  nourishing conditioner at all. Thankfully I only used it on one section of my hair and applied the replenishing pak to the rest of my hair to finish off. 

I will be purchasing the bigger bottle. Only thing is, I don't like the smell of it. It smells fabricated

Using it alongside the aloe shampoo has given me the hopes that these will now be my staples


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jul 5, 2013)

NefertariBlu said:


> I only bought the sample pack and I am already in love with it. My hair felt sooo soft after using it and it made my hair so easy to detangle.
> 
> I can't believe I wasted so much money on all the expensive, hard to find products, when this is so easy to find over here. I didn't like the banana  nourishing conditioner at all. Thankfully I only used it on one section of my hair and applied the replenishing pak to the rest of my hair to finish off.
> 
> ...



Omg girl I LOVE the smell lol.  But yes, it it's a great product and lasts


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jul 11, 2013)

I shampood last night. Air dried (this Time haïr came out fine and not dry but it was kinda oily). I think maybe i used to much vatika oil.  I Will use léss next Time.  Wish i could twist but that gives m'y fine haïr knots. So, i néed to think of à new ps.


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 11, 2013)

mamaore said:


> Any relaxed fine haired ladies on this thread care to share their regimen?
> 
> How often do you use protein, what kind you use and whether you use protein moisturizers.



I am relaxed and fine. I cowash every couple of days with Tresemme Naturals. Air dry till my hair is just damp. LOC with Aphogee Keratin Green Tea Spray, seal with jojoba oil, moisturize with a little Tresemme Naturals Conditioner, bun. I have been doing this for a couple of weeks and so far, so good. I need to do a DC, so maybe Friday night I will DC on dry hair and baggy overnight with ORS Replenishing Conditioner and Wheat germ oil. Then tea rinse Saturday  morning. Trying to figure out how to get a cassia treatment in.


----------



## BonBon (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm shampooing and conditioning in loose braids today. Haven't tried it many times before for some reason, but maybe this is the way forward lol

 I think at this point my hair shrinks to about 80% of my length so its hard. ATM its looking around 50 which is good for me


----------



## mamaore (Jul 11, 2013)

mshoneyfly... no I haven't used any of those products. I'm trying to incorporate more protein in my regimen. I have used a few reconstructors but I really did not see any difference. "(Affirm, Joico and Aphogee 2 min which I just started using).


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 12, 2013)

Two good ultra moisture DCs Ive used lately are:

-Shea moisture purification masque
This stuff is so moisturizing!  When I rinsed it out, my hair was so shiny, strong, soft and bouncy! Even after it air dried, It looked like it was still wet and I didnt lose any hair in the drain when I rinsed it out. It has clay, willow bark and some other good stuff.  I loved it so much, I ordered 3 more from walgreens.com (it was on sale 3/$19.98)!

-Tresemme naturals (old formula)
This is a good moisturizing rinse out conditioner. All my tangles just melted after leaving it on about 5 minutes.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jul 16, 2013)

I’m still trying to make a decision of if I should relax, texlax, hot comb, protein treatment (design essentials), or any other way to wear my hair straight.
My hair does better with straight hair (I retain more) + for work it is better too (yeah they are very strict where I am its getting on my nerves).
Thing is, as a fine haired lady, will I manage to get to the long lenthgs I would love?

I thought for a moment, why not relax and cut short, then from there grow it out ….but im between apl and bsl so that is hard to decide.

I need some advice and I’d love to see beautiful heads of fine ladies that wear there hair straight.

I don’t get it, as a little girl my hair seemed thick in pictures (maybe I just didn’t know I had fine hair?). But they used to hot comb my hair and it was the best it had been in my entire life !! 

Jobwright shared already. i want more please mooooore  

Please share your straight hair advice/reggies my ladies.
Even naturals that only wear straight I need your advice too !


----------



## g.lo (Jul 16, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> I’m still trying to make a decision of if I should relax, texlax, hot comb, protein treatment (design essentials), or any other way to wear my hair straight.
> My hair does better with straight hair (I retain more) + for work it is better too (yeah they are very strict where I am its getting on my nerves).
> Thing is, as a fine haired lady, will I manage to get to the long lenthgs I would love?
> 
> ...



 I would say try the designer essential first before relaxing.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 16, 2013)

coolsista-paris
I use Soft&Beautiful Just for Me texture softener. Its a kids relaxer and Im very happy with it. My hair is super fine and Im transitioning from bone straight to texturized. I only keep this in for 13 minutes and it just leaves me a little texture. 

Ive heard good things about those three Design Essentials strengthening therapy system products too. The transitioning mousse looks like it would be good for me. I saw a few YT vid demos and it looks good. I would only use this if I could buy the product myself. Too expensive to go to a salon :no no:  

I think I am a little past SL but if I were APL or BSL, there is no way I would cut my hair. I hope you don't either


----------



## PJaye (Jul 16, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> *I’m still trying to make a decision of if I should relax, texlax, hot comb, protein treatment (design essentials), or any other way to wear my hair straight.*
> My hair does better with straight hair (I retain more) + for work it is better too (yeah they are very strict where I am its getting on my nerves).
> Thing is, as a fine haired lady, will I manage to get to the long lenthgs I would love?
> 
> ...


 

Over the last several weeks, I've been considering the same thing - whether to relax or do a BKT alternative treatment - because the longer my hair gets, the more it looks like a ponytail full of limp, overcooked noodles.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jul 16, 2013)

g.lo said:


> I would say try the designer essential first before relaxing.



Ive also Been thinking of design essentials. I dont know if it lasts llong.  Also its not easy to find on Paris (its new hère and many dont évén know its existence,à part hair addicts on boards Like us) . Will Try my best to find à salon(Im on a wedding saturday) i néed to look fast if possible for friday. If not i will roller set and flat iron for the occasion. Let me look for a salon


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 16, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> I don’t get it, as a little girl my hair seemed thick in pictures (maybe I just didn’t know I had fine hair?). But they used to hot comb my hair and it was the best it had been in my entire life !!


 coolsista-paris, you might be ok with heat if your hair was good with it as a child and it hasn't changed its mind about the hot comb. lol.

This time last year I was in a low-heat flat iron phase. I did NOT try to go for bone straight. The heat was @250oF or lower just enough to loosen my kinks to avoid SSK. 
It's a year later and there's been no long term damage to my hair.

If you get a heat appliance, I recommend getting one where you can see the heat on a digital reader so as not to burn off your coils.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jul 16, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> coolsista-paris
> I use Soft&Beautiful Just for Me texture softener. Its a kids relaxer and Im very happy with it. My hair is super fine and Im transitioning from bone straight to texturized. I only keep this in for 13 minutes and it just leaves me a little texture.
> 
> Ive heard good things about those three Design Essentials strengthening therapy system products too. The transitioning mousse looks like it would be good for me. I saw a few YT vid demos and it looks good. I would only use this if I could buy the product myself. Too expensive to go to a salon :no no:
> ...



Yeah i know its crazy if i cut. I do fêel like having à short style but i Will Think of maybe à weave for that and stop thinking about taking those scissors. I wish i could say what some havé said "its only hair it grows back"... BUT that is somethíng à fine haired lady Will never say (rétention is daŕn difficult With fine hair )!   How much does the design esséntials cost at à salon near you? Hère ive heard 100€ ! I dont feel like pâying that but if it is worthy maybe once for a Try ( oúch ! 100€)


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jul 16, 2013)

PJaye said:


> Over the last several weeks, I've been considering the same thing - whether to relax or do a BKT alternative treatment - because the longer my hair gets, the more it looks like a ponytail full of limp, overcooked noodles.



The overcooked noodles got me laughing lol ! Oh my. Maybe you too should look into design essentials . my hair was easier to deal With Sven short . Its nos longer,i like that but i dont feel it and the hair tangles easîy.  complicated. If u do find more ideaS please share ;-)


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jul 16, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> coolsista-paris, you might be ok with heat if your hair was good with it as a child and it hasn't changed its mind about the hot comb. lol.
> 
> This time last year I was in a low-heat flat iron phase. I did NOT try to go for bone straight. The heat was @250oF or lower just enough to loosen my kinks to avoid SSK.
> It's a year later and there's been no long term damage to my hair.
> ...



Hot combs were scary though. Especially for my ears.  But i had long hair.  Why doesnt it all Côme back....


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 18, 2013)

I may bun my hair the rest of the week until I get my braids put in. I'm already prepared...I did my hendigo already and I've dc'd and I'm just waiting to get them installed. My hope is to keep them in until October.  We shall see.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## bronzephoenix (Jul 18, 2013)

Love this thread! 
My fine hair rebukes twist/braid extensions (they slice right through my hair). So I'm done with those. Forever.
I had to get over the hype and put the Denman AWAY, even after removing several rows (it snagged, snapped and created ssks no matter how much conditioner i used). 
Finger detangling is far too tedious and wide tooth combs aren't always thorough enough. (I love my Goody brush though). 
I don't too much mind the frizz. It's just sooo delicate


----------



## Evo-ny (Jul 18, 2013)

bronzephoenix said:


> *My fine hair rebukes twist/braid extensions (they slice right through my hair). So I'm done with those. Forever.*



STORY OF MY LIFE. May as well hand my hair over to a scissor-happy stylist!


----------



## darlingdiva (Jul 19, 2013)

bronzephoenix said:


> Love this thread!
> My fine hair rebukes twist/braid extensions (they slice right through my hair). So I'm done with those. Forever.
> I had to get over the hype and put the Denman AWAY, even after removing several rows (it snagged, snapped and created ssks no matter how much conditioner i used).
> Finger detangling is far too tedious and wide tooth combs aren't always thorough enough. (I love my Goody brush though).
> I don't too much mind the frizz. It's just sooo delicate



I'm sorry for the double post.


----------



## darlingdiva (Jul 19, 2013)

bronzephoenix said:


> Love this thread!
> My fine hair rebukes twist/braid extensions (they slice right through my hair). So I'm done with those. Forever.
> I had to get over the hype and put the Denman AWAY, even after removing several rows (it snagged, snapped and created ssks no matter how much conditioner i used).
> Finger detangling is far too tedious and wide tooth combs aren't always thorough enough. (I love my Goody brush though).
> I don't too much mind the frizz. It's just sooo delicate



Finger detangling is extremely tedious, but it's the best method for my hair. I get the least amount of breakage with finger detangling. 

I only use the comb after my hair is covered with conditioner.

I finger detangle with oil on dry hair.


----------



## footsie (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks to this board, I've learned to coat my hair with oil overnight and detangle in the morning. It has helped with retaining my ends and reducing me breaking my hair.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 20, 2013)

More on moisture

Last night, I coated my roots and strands with a little aloe vera gel  on each section (Lily of the Desert brand).  I didn't even seal with oil. Then I baggied and put a winter hat on top for about 30 minutes (Im texturized). I have also mixed AVGel with coconut milk and oil as a protein dc with nice results. 

When I took off the baggie, my hair was damp and soooo soft from root to ends. I then put on my bonnet and went to sleep. My hair dried soft, detangled and ready to style.  It was so hot out yesterday and I sweated alot. My hair was dry and puffy and practically standing on top of my head when I got home!  The avg really fixed me up!

 I got the idea from the following articles:
http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/01/4-hair-benefits-of-aloe-vera/

http://www.organiccolorsystems.com/5-benefits-of-aloe-vera-for-hair/

http://www.curlynikki.com/2013/01/the-science-of-aloe-vera-gel-natural.html?m=1


----------



## bronzephoenix (Jul 20, 2013)

Evo-ny said:


> STORY OF MY LIFE. May as well hand my hair over to a scissor-happy stylist!



Nooooo! Lol.. I forbid it.

Proverbs 31:30


----------



## bronzephoenix (Jul 20, 2013)

darlingdiva said:


> Finger detangling is extremely tedious, but it's the best method for my hair. I get the least amount of breakage with finger detangling.
> 
> I only use the comb after my hair is covered with conditioner.
> 
> I finger detangle with oil on dry hair.



I tried so hard to devote myself to finger detangling. My hair "spider webs" like another poster mentioned... Worse after texturizing, I'm guessing since the curls clump less...? Using my fingers at this point creates anxiety for me and does more harm than good. I don't get any breakage with careful use of my favorite brush/comb + loads of conditioner.

Also jealous that you can detangle dry! And with oil??? Coating my dry hair in oil gives me straw... Like protein overload 

Proverbs 31:30


----------



## ScorpioLove (Jul 20, 2013)

coolsista-paris

please let us know how you feel about design essentials if you try it. I want to try a low heat reggie for the fall semester (like once every 4 to 6 weeks at 325F)


----------



## momi (Jul 20, 2013)

mamaore said:


> mshoneyfly... no I haven't used any of those products. I'm trying to incorporate more protein in my regimen. I have used a few reconstructors but I really did not see any difference. "(Affirm, Joico and Aphogee 2 min which I just started using).



Have you tried the hydratherma line? 

Her products are formulated to balance protein/moisture... 

My fine hair has really thrived using the entire line.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm dcing right now with HQ honey pineapple but may do avyurdic (sp?) condition b4 doing a moisturizing cowash.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jul 25, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> @NefertariBlu my hair is like yours and HATES shampoo. I also use clays. I will also use Ayurvedic powders. However, because my hair is highly porous (like yours) I HAVE TO heavy seal with thick butters and even grease in the winter to retain any moisture. Only way outta that is to clarify. I've found 2 ways to use chelating and clarifying shampoos recently with success (otherwise I have a dry strawlike mess). Either I:
> 
> -Prepoo with SM Purification Masque or a cheap conditioner like V05 leave it on for a few. Dilute the shampoo, 1-2 tsps in a 16oz cup of warm water, and froth it up. I then pour it over the conditioner on my head. It cuts through the condish just enough and my hair is not stripped.
> 
> ...



I have used your advice. I pre poo vith evoo  put a tea spoon of shampoo in water, then either protein treat or DC. Then l seal with a weak dilution of acv.  I do this now and l love it. As long as the sulphate shampoo is diluted its ok. Not dry or stripping. 

I am sticking to this. DarkJoy


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 25, 2013)

NefertariBlu said:


> I have used your advice. I pre poo vith evoo put a tea spoon of shampoo in water, then either protein treat or DC. Then l seal with a weak dilution of acv. I do this now and l love it. As long as the sulphate shampoo is diluted its ok. Not dry or stripping.
> 
> I am sticking to this. @DarkJoy


 Glad it worked for you!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jul 25, 2013)

ScorpioLove said:


> @coolsista-paris
> 
> please let us know how you feel about design essentials if you try it. I want to try a low heat reggie for the fall semester (like once every 4 to 6 weeks at 325F)


 
i was so motivated and wanted to do it sooo much.

Called the salon and asked the price : between 120 and 150 € (she said it depends on thickness and length).....

thats between 160 $ and 200$ !!!!!! NO WAY ! i dont want to pay all that 

i hope i can try it out myslef one day....


----------



## melahnee (Jul 31, 2013)

how can you find out what the density of your hair is?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 2, 2013)

melahnee said:


> how can you find out what the density of your hair is?



What I have done is part my hair and take a close up pic of your roots when the hair is moisturized. I have fine strands and I believe I am low density. 










The first pic is about 12 weeks post and the 2nd pic is just after a fresh texturizer. See how the parts look really wide and you can see a lot of scalp?  My sister's roots overlap so much that you can barely see her parts. You really have to hold the hair down to see her scalp.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 2, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> What I have done is part my hair and take a close up pic of your roots when the hair is moisturized. I have fine strands and I believe I am low density.
> 
> The first pic is about 12 weeks post and the 2nd pic is just after a fresh texturizer. See how the parts look really wide and you can see a lot of scalp?  My sister's roots overlap so much that you can barely see her parts. You really have to hold the hair down to see her scalp.



My hair/scalp is the same exact way, that's the nature of fine low density hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## melahnee (Aug 3, 2013)

I think I have low density too  maybe med. at most..what do you guys think?
mshoneyfly KiWiStyle


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 3, 2013)

IDK. The edges can be misleading but mine look pretty much the same thickness. You have those soft 3 curls but its hard to tell from that pic bc everyones hair is more delicate on the edges. I have more of a type 4 coily texture. Seeing the hair parted would be more conclusive. I just took that pic one time bc I wanted to see my NG up close.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm sitting with my hendigo in. This is my 4th application so far. I'm liking it so yeah its a keeper.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 3, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow
How much indigo and henna do you add to your mix?  Do you add any conditioner to yours?  I have some that I took out the freezer.  I might use it tonight but I really prefer more of the dark red that comes with henna and hibiscus. I really just wanna do the grays around my edges and I don't wanna waste it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 3, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> How much indigo and henna do you add to your mix?  Do you add any conditioner to yours?  I have some that I took out the freezer.  I might use it tonight but I really prefer more of the dark red that comes with henna and hibiscus. I really just wanna do the grays around my edges and I don't wanna waste it.



I use 1/3 of both mixed with a tsp of neem, brahmi, amla, aritha, & shikakai powders mixed with a tea bkend from Chargin Valley and some amla oil. I've used conditioner once b4 mixed in and it was a good combo too.

ETA- 1/3 cup and the conditioner makes it more like a gloss application. 

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 3, 2013)

I've been Pathenolin', Castor Oilin' and Gelatinin' look this hair down for almost a month now. My goal is to thicken my strands/overall hair's density by September. Will it happen? *SHRUGS* Iunno ....We can only hope!

Oh BTW I'll be doing a reconstructive treatment tomorrow...AKA a fine haired girls BFF !


----------



## Osha (Aug 4, 2013)

I've recently started an ayurvedic routine after reading other members improvement with thickness, but on lazy days I like Philip Kingsly Extreme Elasticizer (it's a pre-poo), Redken All Soft Heavy Cream or L'Oreal Fibreceutic for my dc, I haven't found a shampoo that my hair can tolerate, even diluted. I keep it oiled with shikakai oil (Kadi Cosmetics) and worn in a bun or single braid. It's gross going around with oily, lank hair, but I get less splitting that way.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 4, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I've been Pathenolin', Castor Oilin' and Gelatinin' look) this hair down for almost a month now. My goal is to thicken my strands/overall hair's density by September. Will it happen? *SHRUGS* Iunno ....We can only hope!
> 
> Oh BTW I'll be doing a reconstructive treatment tomorrow...AKA a fine haired girls BFF !



EnExitStageLeft are you trying to have a pony that resembles a horse's tail?  Your hair is already so dense and full!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 4, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> @EnExitStageLeft are you *trying to have a pony that resembles a horse's tail?*  Your hair is already so dense and full!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Something like that


----------



## quirkydimples (Aug 4, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

How often do you use a reconstructor? And which one?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 4, 2013)

quirkydimples

I use protein and/or an reconstructor bi-monthly. And ummm I'm a PJ, so I use ALOT of reconstructors lol. My faves are GVP Version of Joico KPAK Deep Penetrating Reconstructor, Mill Creek Botanicals Biotin Condish, Curl Junkie Repair Me and a couple others.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 4, 2013)

Update on my wash day. I'm lazy and don't feel like prepooing or shampooing, so I'm going to DC on top of tea w/ steam and cowash it out with Trader Joes Nourish Spa. To DC I'm going to use a mixture of DC's: SD's Avocado Pudding, SD's Vanilla Silk, and a whole lotta' AO GBP for some much needed protein. I'll use the same mixture Wednesday when I cowash again, so that my hair's moisture/protein balance will stay in check. 

I'm 14 weeks post and need all the hydration I can get. So if I'll goes well I may be cowashing my way to 20 weeks post. I'll just use Aubrey Organics GPB or Mill Creek Botanicals Biotin conditioner weekly to keep my protein thirsty strands in check.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 4, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Update on my wash day. I'm lazy and don't feel like prepooing or shampooing, so I'm going to DC on top of tea w/ steam and cowash it out with Trader Joes Nourish Spa. To DC I'm going to use a mixture of DC's: SD's Avocado Pudding, SD's Vanilla Silk, and a whole lotta' AO GBP for some much needed protein. I'll use the same mixture Wednesday when I cowash again, so that my hair's moisture/protein balance will stay in check.
> 
> I'm 14 weeks post and need all the hydration I can get. So if I'll goes well I may be cowashing my way to 20 weeks post. I'll just use Aubrey Organics GPB or Mill Creek Botanicals Biotin conditioner weekly to keep my protein thirsty strands in check.



I tried the CW thing until my stretch is over too but that didn't last because eventually I felt my scalp wasn't clean.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 4, 2013)

@KiWiStyle

I'm going to be using Cleansing conditioners sometimes to cowash. Preferably one with slip, so i can detangle with it as well. I may even try dc'ing with WEN 613 and cowashing it out and detangling with Trader Joes....We'll see, nothing is set in stone yet. I like cowash, but I'm a shampoo believer so this may not even go down.


----------



## blondemane (Aug 5, 2013)

Fine haired high density 4b checking in. I can't seem to get my breakage under control. I've always had slight breakage but it has gotten worse since I've colored it last summer (lighter box dye). I think I need to incorporate more protein and definitely a trim. THe good news is I just ordered a komaza hair care analysis this morning so I will have a better direction on what to do with my hair within a month!

1st attachment is before the color, on really stretched and dirty hair

2nd and 3rd attachment you can see some of the color (lighter) this was on blowdryed freshly trimmed hair


----------



## Anonymous1 (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm fine haired as well. I have decided to add Cassia to my routine about once a month and start back washing my hair weekly. I will be rollersetting. I'm about 90% natural (4a). My goal is to thicken my hair up by Christmas.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 5, 2013)

OMG. I did a second indigo treatment. THe first was 2 weeks ago.

As soon as I rinsed I was like WOW! Instant density and plumper strands.  I honestly thought henna was doing it but its nothing like the indigo. Need to find indigo on the ground. My hair is almost black now (which I wanted) but I dont want blue-black. Think I'll do henndigos for thickness once I cruise the local Indian markets for pure indigo.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm thin haired as well I might try some ayurvedic products. I don't know what else to do besides protein.


----------



## Gryphyn (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow how did I miss this thread before?  I feel like I'm at home here!  Finally my hair makes sense. I always thought I had done something to cause my see-through ends and splits. My hair has always thinned out so badly when it's processed too much now I know these are traits of my hair type and not just me  subscribed and looking forward to thicker ends!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 23, 2013)

Welcome to the thread Kiwi and lisanaturally
There is a lot of good info here for everyone. 

Hey Everyone!!
I had a lot of splits recently and used the Split Ender to cut them without taking away my length. I think the splits partly came from being impatient when combing my NG. I had a problem with tangling and matting at the end of a previous  stretch. It left behind some major damage but the Split Ender worked really well. I like it a lot! roud:

Im gonna DC and rollerset this weekend so I can see what it looks like wearing it down.

ETA:  How is everyone doing??
Ive been wearing a ponytail slicked back with a lot of Eco Styler (7 weeks post texturizer). I had to go in with gel like it was a relaxer to get rid of that hump in the crown of my head. 

My edges seem to be thickening up. I took some picks for fun to see what my edges look like. They seem to be improving but may be too soon to tell. I will henna, hibiscus, cocoa powder gloss next week   This will be my protein week though.


----------



## LadyRaider (Aug 23, 2013)

How do you know if you have fine hair? Does it look like a lot of white folks' hair? I used to think I had fine hair, but yesterday I was plucking random hairs off my swimsuit after getting out of the gym pool (ugh) and noticed how big and strong and healthy my hair was compared to another wispy hair I pulled off my head.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 23, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @KiWiStyle
> 
> I'm going to be using Cleansing conditioners sometimes to cowash. Preferably one with slip, so i can detangle with it as well. I may even try dc'ing with WEN 613 and cowashing it out and detangling with Trader Joes....We'll see, nothing is set in stone yet. I like cowash, but I'm a shampoo believer so this may not even go down.



I really like SD go moist and I like creme of nature. I am a shampoo person. I started dcing in the shower, since I'm in there for 15-20 mins doing a bunch of other things. After I rinse, I apply a rinse out conditioner and work that through. Hair feels very moisturized without feeling coated.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Aug 23, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> OMG. I did a second indigo treatment. THe first was 2 weeks ago.
> 
> As soon as I rinsed I was like WOW! Instant density and plumper strands.  I honestly thought henna was doing it but its nothing like the indigo. Need to find indigo on the ground. My hair is almost black now (which I wanted) but I dont want blue-black. Think I'll do henndigos for thickness once I cruise the local Indian markets for pure indigo.



i actually thought henna and indigo were the same thing.  guess im wrong.

henna makes my hair soft and strong (i mix it ip with other ingredients). and it feels thicker at the touch.

i havent done it for a while now. too busy and i hate all the mess in the bathroom afterwards.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Aug 23, 2013)

lisanaturally said:


> I'm thin haired as well I might try some ayurvedic products. I don't know what else to do besides protein.



you might have to try protein indeed and powders.

if its too strong sometimed you can add ingrients (like most do With henna)
if i use henna alone that will make my hair so so dry and tangled.

go slow on protein at first if your not used to it.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Aug 23, 2013)

Kiwi said:


> Wow how did I miss this thread before?  I feel like I'm at home here!  Finally my hair makes sense. I always thought I had done something to cause my see-through ends and splits. My hair has always thinned out so badly when it's processed too much now I know these are traits of my hair type and not just me  subscribed and looking forward to thicker ends!



welcome home! your gonna have some reading to do! but a lot of advice in here! 

we all keep learning although its been long for somepeople on this board.

we learn and learn!


----------



## FelaShrine (Aug 27, 2013)

finehaired

Are you girls baggying your ends? also how often are you doing lco or loc methods?

Havent baggied in years but I did it last night after lco..ends are nice, soft and moisturize..I dont think I can do this everyday however since I dont wanna weigh my hair down by adding product everyday

or maybe i can just baggy without adding products?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 28, 2013)

FelaShrine said:


> finehaired
> 
> Are you girls baggying your ends? also how often are you doing lco or loc methods?
> 
> ...



Hey felashine! 
I usually baggy my entire head 3-4 nights a week but I used D&L 6-week anti reversion creme and flat ironed Sunday (Im 8 weeks post texturizer). So I want to keep my hair straight this week. I baggy all the time w/o product, though. 

I am trying it on the ends tonight for the first time. I have tried loc and lco but it doesn't seem to make that much diff so Im just doing reg m&s. 

Tonight I used Eden Bodyworks hair milk and Vatika coconut oil  cant wait to see how baggying works for my freshly dusted ends.


----------



## FelaShrine (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey. Thanks!

and let me know how it goes


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 8, 2013)

Anything different or changes ladies?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## tinkat (Sep 8, 2013)

I have definitely seen improvements in the past several months. I put my hair in a puff last week and realized that I'm getting my thickness back. My puff from jan looked so much thinner. I haven't touched a blow dryer since jan. I trimmed my hair a week ago and my hair definitely appreciated it. I am actually wearing my twist longer than I use to. They aren't frizzing and my hair doesn't itch like it use to after a few days.

Wait, be positive, keep believing, and all will surely be yours. Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 8, 2013)

tinkat said:


> I have definitely seen improvements in the past several months. I put my hair in a puff last week and realized that I'm getting my thickness back. My puff from jan looked so much thinner. I haven't touched a blow dryer since jan. I trimmed my hair a week ago and my hair definitely appreciated it. I am actually wearing my twist longer than I use to. They aren't frizzing and my hair doesn't itch like it use to after a few days.
> 
> Wait, be positive, keep believing, and all will surely be yours. Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks for the update. I've noticed a difference in my hair since I discovered hendigo. It's been gr8. My hair is thicker and fuller. Much stronger too.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 8, 2013)

Shea Moisture Yucca and Boabab has really been thickening up my strands. Has anyone tried it?  It's a keeper for me!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 8, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> Shea Moisture Yucca and Boabab has really been thickening up my strands. Has anyone tried it?  It's a keeper for me!



I don't think I have. I've seen it but haven't bought. Is that a poo or con?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 8, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I don't think I have. I've seen it but haven't bought. Is that a poo or con?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



They have a poo, con, leave in cream and spray.  Love the whole line.  And I could immediately tell a difference!


----------



## Country gal (Sep 8, 2013)

I use Shea Moisture products on my baby girl's fine hair and it works well.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 13, 2013)

Bump...

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## keranikki (Sep 13, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Bump...
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



The Shea Moisture Boabab and Yucca line has a shampoo, condish, and a mask.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 14, 2013)

Update:

My hair seems to be in good shape these days. I have a ton of new hairs on my edges, seeing some thickness (including my ends) and my NG is tame even at 10 weeks post. That ceramide oil is really making a big difference in my hair. Also I have found that doing a protein treatment (Keratin) after my ayurvedic treatments moisturizes and gets rid of the tangles and knots. 

Ive been wearing my hair out all week and just doing 4 big pin curls at night to maintain my curls and body. Tomorrow is wash day. I will be doing my garlic oil, hair trigger and fenugreek paste prepoo. I will follow with a tea rinse and protein DC. 

How are all you fine haired ladies doing??


----------



## mscocopuff (Sep 15, 2013)

Ok, I realize that I am super late on the Denman.  I don't know what I was doing without it for so long.  Breakage has dropped for me, and since I have laid off the heat, my waves are coming back in.  

I am currently grazing BSL but I want to cut some lead hairs that I have.  I am trying to use the Chicoro philosophy, but it sure gets hard!

Sent from Cat's iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Gryphyn (Sep 17, 2013)

I've spent the last few weeks incorporating tips from this thread into my regimen and I've noticed a difference in my hair already. It's not breaking as much, seems a little thicker and my new growth is soft and easy to manage. 

I've started doing glosses with sukesh powder 1-2 x a week when I cowash and also started doing hot oil treatments biweekly or so. I trimmed 1/4-1/2" and now plan to do this every 8 weeks, especially since I want to slowly trim off my texlaxed ends. I heavy seal with castor oil and shea butter instead of just coconut/argan/EVOO. The rest of my reggie is pretty much the same but I pay closer attention to my protein/moisture balance and adjust with a protein and/or moisture DC when needed. I'm so glad I found this thread.

ETA oh yeah I'm getting braid extensions this weekend before I go on vacation for 3 weeks. I'm afraid they might break my thin ends but I've had a growth spurt and have a lot of new growth already that I don't want to deal with while I'm away. Hoping to keep them in until Nov if I can keep my hair moisturized properly.


----------



## cynd (Sep 17, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> Shea Moisture Yucca and Boabab has really been thickening up my strands. Has anyone tried it? It's a keeper for me!


 
Jobwright

I have this in my stash but only used it once.  Will have to revisit.  Thanks.


----------



## cynd (Sep 17, 2013)

@mshoneyfly

I tried fenugreek for the first time yesterday. I used methi (fenugreek) seeds which I soaked overnight then ground to make a paste. Even though I didn't let it dry before I washed it out, it was a real mess and hard to rinse/get rid of the little husks. Are you using seeds or powder? If powder, where are you getting it from? Thanks!


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 17, 2013)

I use the powder.
After rinsing I do a quick conditioner rinse and 99.9% of the particles are removed.
eta: I get the powder from the Indian market locally


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 17, 2013)

cynd said:


> mshoneyfly
> 
> I tried fenugreek for the first time yesterday.  I used methi (fenugreek) seeds which I soaked overnight then ground to make a paste.  Even though I didn't let it dry before I washed it out, it was a real mess and hard to rinse/get rid of the little rusks.  Are you using seeds or powder?  If powder, where are you getting it from?  Thanks!



cynd
Sorry to hear about your rinsing nightmare. I have  the seeds too so its a little more work. After soaking o/n the mix should be watery. I kept the top on the pot so it wouldn't evaporate too much. This is how it should be when you put it in the blender. I used one of those stick blenders (emulsion?). I blended a little and it turned fluffy, creamy looking (i did add more warm water bc I used way too many seeds).  

Then added coconut oil, more blending and it was even more smooth. The oil helps it rinse out better. Did you add oil??  I also added conditioner, other oils, other powders and EOs too. 

Heres a few pics of my last mix on Sunday:








I prepood with it using a plastic cap and shampooed out with a sulfate this time and there was nothing left in my hair. Your next try will be better Im sure. When I use up all the seeds I will get the powder next :/

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## cynd (Sep 17, 2013)

mshoneyfly

Thanks so much for the explanation and the visual. I see that my first issue was that I didn't use enough water for my o/n soak because my seeds had absorbed all the water and were slightly bigger, but still dry. I did add some coconut oil when I mixed it but it was still stiff and looked nothing like your luscious looking mixture. I also added EVCO directly to my hair before applying the mixture. Hopefully next time will be better.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 18, 2013)

cynd said:


> @mshoneyfly
> 
> Thanks so much for the explanation and the visual. I see that my first issue was that I didn't use enough water for my o/n soak because my seeds had absorbed all the water and were slightly bigger, but still dry. I did add some coconut oil when I mixed it but it was still stiff and looked nothing like your luscious looking mixture. I also added EVCO directly to my hair before applying the mixture. Hopefully next time will be better.


 
@cynd, you might want to consider getting some cheese cloth and strain the fenugreek mix before applying to your hair. That is what I do and have no residue left behind in my hair at all.

ETA - If you want to you can also use a knee high stocking for straining the fenugreek mixture.


----------



## cynd (Sep 19, 2013)

Aggie said:


> @cynd, you might want to consider getting some cheese cloth and strain the fenugreek mix before applying to your hair. That is what I do and have no residue left behind in my hair at all.
> 
> ETA - If you want to you can also use a knee high stocking for straining the fenugreek mixture.


 
Thank you soooo much @Aggie!! It's 3 days later and I'm still picking little husks out of my hair.  I'll adjust my mix and get some cheese cloth before I use it next time.


----------



## hannan (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey, ladies! Long time no see 

I recently made it to hip length but chopped my hair to about mbl. I've been trying to slowly get rid of the layers for a couple of years but I got sick of how thin my hair looked, especially since the layers made it seem even thinner. My hair looks so much thicker now! Never underestimate a good cut yall.


----------



## TopShelf (Sep 20, 2013)

Used Betonite clay, olive oil, acv and aloe vera juice on my hair last night and after I rinsed it out, my hair looked more full than usual and i had lots more definition, especially after just having straightened my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 21, 2013)

cynd said:


> Thank you soooo much @Aggie!! It's 3 days later and I'm still picking little husks out of my hair.  I'll adjust my mix and get some cheese cloth before I use it next time.


You're quite welcomed cynd. All the best with your mix moving forward.


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 22, 2013)

Oooh, just discovered this thread. Subscribing!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 22, 2013)

Its been a while since I posted in this thread. Here is my update for my fairy fine hair. I've actually gained some thickness over the last 18 months or so! Breakage has been less than average all year and I'm looking forward to seeing whatever length gains I've made this year with my end of the year flat iron sessions. I rarely take pics anymore but as a devout member of this community I'd be wrong if I ain't put something together for the end of the year so....soon come!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 25, 2013)

I feel like I'm doing all the right things but my hair is at a stand still. Even with my trims I feel like my hair just isn't retaining well. Actually the part of my hair I feel like this is my previously colored section in the front/crown that I colored a year ago. The rest of my hair is doing just okay except that part. I can't wait for it to grow out some more so I can take that part off. I need a growth spurt!!!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 25, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I feel like I'm doing all the right things but my hair is at a stand still. Even with my trims I feel like my hair just isn't retaining well. Actually the part of my hair I feel like this is my previously colored section in the front/crown that I colored a year ago. The rest of my hair is doing just okay except that part. I can't wait for it to grow out some more so I can take that part off. I need a growth spurt!!!  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Awww HPG!
Dont feel bad :big hug:  the crown is a problem for most everyone. You just gotta let it do its thing. Are you massaging the scalp in a circular motion?  That might help to jumpstart that crown area. I think thats one of the things thats really helping me. Any growth aides??

You have such soft hair that doesn't need relaxing so its hard to tell when you have retained length. Relaxed people always have the NG as a measurement. But you ARE growing and retaining 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Sep 26, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I feel like I'm doing all the right things but my hair is at a stand still. Even with my trims I feel like my hair just isn't retaining well. Actually the part of my hair I feel like this is my previously colored section in the front/crown that I colored a year ago. The rest of my hair is doing just okay except that part. I can't wait for it to grow out some more so I can take that part off. I need a growth spurt!!!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



i have big trouble with the crown area. it has broken to almost ear length , when the rest id apl and bsb. i cut it really short 3 weeks ago while flat ironing. i felt sad but i needed it. either that or i was gonna chop everything back to twa.

so now my ponytail is thinner but .... thats that.

i dont know what went Wrong causing that breakage at almost roots!

i also need to buy castor oil and massage my edges.... wearing a bun everyday at work is killing my edges. i know they fill in well when i massage every night ( i did this already)


----------



## g.lo (Sep 26, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> i have big trouble with the crown area. it has broken to almost ear length , when the rest id apl and bsb. i cut it really short 3 weeks ago while flat ironing. i felt sad but i needed it. either that or i was gonna chop everything back to twa.
> 
> so now my ponytail is thinner but .... thats that.
> 
> ...





I did cut my hair a good 4 inches in August, just to make it look thicker! i suffered severe post partum nearly 3 years ago and some hair took over a year to start growing back, and with the rest being long, my twist out was looking sad, so decided to cut a bit to balance! the crown is my problem area as well.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 26, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Awww HPG!
> Dont feel bad :big hug:  the crown is a problem for most everyone. You just gotta let it do its thing. Are you massaging the scalp in a circular motion?  That might help to jumpstart that crown area. I think thats one of the things thats really helping me. Any growth aides??
> 
> You have such soft hair that doesn't need relaxing so its hard to tell when you have retained length. Relaxed people always have the NG as a measurement. But you ARE growing and retaining
> ...



Thanks girl...
Yeah I massage or do the inversion when I apply my oil at night. I think I'm just comparing myself to all these beautiful heads around here and on YT thinking why is it taking me a year and a day to get an inch lol.

ETA- I don't take any aids even though I do have biotin. I may start taking them again.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 26, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> i have big trouble with the crown area. it has broken to almost ear length , when the rest id apl and bsb. i cut it really short 3 weeks ago while flat ironing. i felt sad but i needed it. either that or i was gonna chop everything back to twa.
> 
> so now my ponytail is thinner but .... thats that.
> 
> ...



That's where my crown is right at my ear. I did invest in some ayurvedic oils for the hair and scalp from KeraVada so I'm hoping this will help me.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 26, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> That's where my crown is right at my ear. I did invest in some ayurvedic oils for the hair and scalp from KeraVada so I'm hoping this will help me.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



My crown is shorter, too!  What is that?!  The texture is also completely different from the rest of my head. :-/

I plan to try daily massage as well.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## quirkydimples (Sep 26, 2013)

I, too, have crown issues. 

I just relaxed today at home and got a trim at Great Clips. The woman who trimmed it separated the crown from the rest of my hair to make sure that part got trimmed, too. I love freshly relaxed and trimmed hair. I used Linange Shea butter relaxer and as usual it's done me good.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 26, 2013)

For more crown control, i will leave the texturizer on certain parts of my crown for a few extra minutes before rinsing. Im just beginning to see that I need to do this

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Sep 28, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> My crown is shorter, too!  What is that?!  The texture is also completely different from the rest of my head. :-/
> 
> I plan to try daily massage as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



same here. totally different texture and the only area causing trouble! and breaks easily! 

im planning on buying jamaican castor oil + my maxi hair vitamins. i will massage every night, to the edges too. 

i really dont know how to fix the big mess of this crown :-/


----------



## coolsista-paris (Sep 28, 2013)

oh i wanted to share about the product i tried today. i usually use apoghee 2 min (usually before shampoo as a pre poo, to lazy for dozens of steps for hair wash).
i tried loreal product. its also a reconstructor. i did it after the shampoo.( i also pre pood with olive oil).
the product is great. my hair was strong, not dry, and it has lots lots lots of slip, its soft. it has ceramide too.
it cost me about 3 or 4 euros. bought it in a grocery store.  my hair came out nice and strong.



i still wash in sections and i no longer use hair clips( they use to slip while washing). i have found that using bag/ kitchen clips is so much easier and do not move! :



are cheap too


----------



## coolsista-paris (Sep 29, 2013)

for those with crown problems ( breakage) check out this blog:

http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/05/7-tips-for-repairing-crown-area-thinning-breakage/


i need to : stop wearing buns ( that are a must at work) :-/ 
i have to concentrate more to reach every part of my crown. make sure i reach it well when i moisturize every day...
im planning on buying jojoba oil + peppermint essential oil , massage every day and using the oils like 3 times a week. 

deep  conditionning !!!!! i dont really dc. they say use heat. i need to stop being lazy!! i have a heat cap and everything i need to make my hair better... im so busy and tired that i dont do much to my hair.

girls lets get out crowns to thrive!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 30, 2013)

My hair got braided into a beehive yesterday to make wigging it a bit more easier. And give my hair a break. I only left a little leave out. I applied my NJoy oil and KeraVada brahmi in pumpkin spice. Has anyone done a beehive?  How long does it lasts b4 having to redo?

















HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris (Oct 7, 2013)

i dont understand  Why after airdrying , my hair feels dry the next day. i co washed yesterday ( decided to go back co washing) , air dried, when 90% dry i added spray moisture, oil, and ic fantatia serum that softenes and seals my hair so well. it all felt soft. but today.... feels kinda dry.   when i used blow dryers  with these same steps , my hair was smoother and less dry. :-/   i dont get it! im waiting for my order to arrive ( giovanni leave in) ive never used a leave in. î hope it helps.   5 years natural ( almost 6) and im still here lost! and stuck at bsb. this is just fustrating and discouraging :-(


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 7, 2013)

Has anyone had any luck with applying JBCO to the scalp on a consistent basis and gained thicker strands or thicker density?


----------



## almond eyes (Oct 7, 2013)

I have fine hair, low porosity hair and always air dry.

After I shampoo my hair and condition it, I lightly pull my strands apart to make sure my strands are not sticking together and air dry it in two big braids. I do not add anything (re no moisturisers or oils) while my hair is braided or sopping wet nor do I use a comb.

When my hair dries sufficiently the next day, I take it out of the braids and gently finger comb, and use my bone comb too and oil my scalp. When ever my bone comb meets a snag, I stop and use my fingers. I do this gently. 

I break may hair into four parts and I braid those four parts. I put my moisturisers on top of the four braids, roll the braids around and tuck them into the hair. I use kinky curly knot today and I do not use a lot just enough to get the entire braid moisturized, followed by palmer's keratin olive oil leave in. I found that my moisturizing on top of my braids and not moisturizing my hair out or from the root was better for my skin and also didn't leave my hair as greasy and I didn't need to use so much product. 

The following day I repeat the same thing. I never sleep with my hair loose and my braids are always tucked in. If I am going out I will unravel the braids and make a bun, if not, I tie my hair with a silk scarf and wear a chic cap.

I used to co wash, my hair never accepted shampoos, but my hair started getting stronger and I now shampoo and condition weekly. I use keracare detangling sulfate free shampoo and alternate with ORS creamy aloe shampoo. I use mild protein treatments and deep conditioning treatments. I do not use heat when I do these treatments. My hair used to always come out in the comb or even when I finger combed now rarely, I think this is now because I no longer use glycerin leave in products and I make sure all of my shampoo and conditioner is completely rinsed out. And I used to do a lot of dustings after I would braid and moisturize where I could see the strings but as my hair gets stronger I do a dust like once to twice a week as opposed to every day.

I almost never wear my hair out. My hair is always in a bun (but not tight) or in a nice hair scarf with a fly hat. People tell me that they like my hair off my face so buns and scarves work for me. 

I do straighten my hair on special occasions and when I do, mouths are agape and not because it is especially long but because I always keep my hair up or out of sight. I love to see peoples faces and defy the stereotypes that African women have damaged hair and damaged hair lines. 

When I get my hair blown out (never flat ironed), I never do it after a shampoo when my hair is sopping wet. My hair must be sufficiently dried in my two big braids. When it is getting blown out I do not put all these moisturisers in my hair just some good heat protectant. But at night just a bit of oil and I braid it up for the night to give my hair a bit of wave. Normally after wearing my hair out, I will just do loose and messy buns for the week and then it is back to the same routine again. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 7, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> Has anyone had any luck with applying JBCO to the scalp on a consistent basis and gained thicker strands or thicker density?



Jobwright
Short answer is...YES LAWD!!
I just lightly flat ironed my hair last night with JBCO (no heat protectant). It puts a nice coating on my strands and when the flat iron hits it...shiny, silky city   But not weighed down at all, nice, thicker and bouncy. 

Back on the subject...i did this all last month and massaged my scalp in circular motion every night.  Only applied the JBCO 2-3 times a week though.  I got some noticeable thickness and good growth too on my relaxed ends. See LC pic in the 2014 apl challenge thread

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 7, 2013)

almond eyes
Ceramide oils (safflower oil) made my hair stop tangling and sticking together after a wash. Thats a dead give away for high porosity hair, though

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## KPH (Oct 7, 2013)

I did a henna and indigo with black tea and lemon yesterday and today my hair looks SO MUCH BETTER.  The lil while lady here with gorgeous hair asked what I used to get it to look this way.  My grays are covered and I only left it on for 2 hours.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm going to be doing another hendigo in a month or so. Probably won't do one until December when I do my LC.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## dicapr (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for this thread!  After reading and trial and error I realized I was doing too much to my hair. Now I wash, condition and let it dry in braids or blow dry it. Daily I mist my hair with a oil and water mix. After 3 or 4 days I must with a water based leave in and use only oil and water until wash day. My hair is soft, not dry at all, and had a natural sheen. For my fine hair less product is more.


----------



## apemay1969 (Oct 9, 2013)

I am so sick of my hair. Natural, texlaxed, relaxed. It doesn't seem to matter. I think I wore wigs too much and I'm used to my head with full hair. Just having a pity party. 
I chelated with ORG shampoo, dc'd with MT. I didn't do a moisturizing dc cause i don't have any. I let airdry 80% adied a little kids organics moisturizer with a little castor and grapeseed added. I mean single size to 4 sections of my CB fine, thin texlaxed hair. It feels weird. 
I bun most days with added hair. When i take my bun down, i wasn't my hair to be touchable soft but not greasy. I feel like a newbie. 
Can somebody help a little? My ends we thin but I'm regularly trimming so it feels better. 
U didn't have a lot of money so I want to know if i should invest in better tools like steamer, seamless combs, etc. or better products like shampoo, DC, leave ins, oils? Is my kiss too simple. 
I want a perfect regimen right now. I want to snap my fingers and have longer, thicker, touchable hair, darn it. And I'm ready and willing to do anything reasonable. Finally surrendered and asking for help even at the thought of sounding dumb. 
I don't even remember how the moisture/ protein thing works anymore for many current hair. I do SO much research and it just didn't seem to matter. I'm not cutting again which is what i usually do.  That would be giving up right now.

ETA: I just found the relaxed hair thread. Yay.
I know one thing. Y'all ain't too tolerant of self pity.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Oct 10, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> Has anyone had any luck with applying JBCO to the scalp on a consistent basis and gained thicker strands or thicker density?



i just received my bottle and planning to use it.

ive already used normal castor oil for my edges. worked great they came back and got my hairline back well


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 10, 2013)

apemay1969 said:


> I am so sick of my hair. Natural, texlaxed, relaxed. It doesn't seem to matter. I think I wore wigs too much and I'm used to my head with full hair. Just having a pity party.
> I chelated with ORG shampoo, dc'd with MT. I didn't do a moisturizing dc cause i don't have any. I let airdry 80% adied a little kids organics moisturizer with a little castor and grapeseed added. I mean single size to 4 sections of my CB fine, thin texlaxed hair. It feels weird.
> I bun most days with added hair. When i take my bun down, i wasn't my hair to be touchable soft but not greasy. I feel like a newbie.
> Can somebody help a little? My ends we thin but I'm regularly trimming so it feels better.
> ...



Hey girl no worries we all have self pity every now and then. I was already in bed when you posted....but anyway definitely add moisture dc to your regimen. Okay I see you are relaxed hence finding the relaxed hair thread and they have tons of info and advice for you. You may be in protein overload since you are using protein dc and no moisture. Lay off the protein and use moisture until you restore it then go back to protein and moisture. Have you tried Giovanni 50:50 balancing conditioner?  It has both so may be helpful and won't break the pockets. Keep trimming as you are doing. Make sure your buns aren't too tight which could explain the thinning of the ends.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris (Oct 10, 2013)

apemay1969 said:


> I am so sick of my hair. Natural, texlaxed, relaxed. It doesn't seem to matter. I think I wore wigs too much and I'm used to my head with full hair. Just having a pity party. I chelated with ORG shampoo, dc'd with MT. I didn't do a moisturizing dc cause i don't have any. I let airdry 80% adied a little kids organics moisturizer with a little castor and grapeseed added. I mean single size to 4 sections of my CB fine, thin texlaxed hair. It feels weird. I bun most days with added hair. When i take my bun down, i wasn't my hair to be touchable soft but not greasy. I feel like a newbie. Can somebody help a little? My ends we thin but I'm regularly trimming so it feels better. U didn't have a lot of money so I want to know if i should invest in better tools like steamer, seamless combs, etc. or better products like shampoo, DC, leave ins, oils? Is my kiss too simple. I want a perfect regimen right now. I want to snap my fingers and have longer, thicker, touchable hair, darn it. And I'm ready and willing to do anything reasonable. Finally surrendered and asking for help even at the thought of sounding dumb. I don't even remember how the moisture/ protein thing works anymore for many current hair. I do SO much research and it just didn't seem to matter. I'm not cutting again which is what i usually do.  That would be giving up right now.  ETA: I just found the relaxed hair thread. Yay. I know one thing. Y'all ain't too tolerant of self pity.



please dont abuse the bunning like i did( i lost my crown length il trying to grow back)  :-(

use moisture like mentionned above. 
why not try pre poo with oils before washing? give it a try.

massage your scalp everyday, use oils too but like 3-4 days a week. 

i hope you find a solution . your hair will do great. just a matter of time, trial and error. and.... patience  hard for me!


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 14, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> @almond eyes
> Ceramide oils (safflower oil) made my hair stop tangling and sticking together after a wash. Thats a dead give away for high porosity hair, though
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



Tell me more about this hair tangling and sticking together after a wash, please.  My hair almost looks like wild dred locs after a wash...well not really but yeah, a little...


----------



## apemay1969 (Oct 22, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> please dont abuse the bunning like i did( i lost my crown length il trying to grow back)  :-(
> 
> use moisture like mentionned above.
> why not try pre poo with oils before washing? give it a try.
> ...



So funny. I was reading this advice and going, hmm that could work for me. And it WAS for me. Lol.

I'm back in love with my hair since a fenugreek prepoo followed by cowash. I allowed to dry completely, then spritzed with a tiny amount of water, sealed with a tiny amount of grape seed oil followed by a tiny amount of oil moisturizer from my relaxed that is packed with petroleum. I put it in two French braids. Woke up with a banging, flowy, touchable braid out that I let flow. I sorry hair.


----------



## tinkat (Oct 22, 2013)

I agree I love prepoo before shampoo. That's better than cowashes for me. I use Jane carter shampoo too which has sulfates and my hair likes it.

Wait, be positive, keep believing, and all will surely be yours. Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 22, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> Tell me more about this hair tangling and sticking together after a wash, please.  My hair almost looks like wild dred locs after a wash...well not really but yeah, a little...


 Jobwright Hey Girl!!  Yep, my hair used to tangle up something fierce!!  Esp, later into my stretch. I found out I am high porosity but not from doing the sink or swim method. That didnt work bc I had been doing henna, which coats the hair shaft and temp seals in cracks and causes it to keep floating.   When I held a shed strand under the light and ran my finger up the shaft of it toward the root, I could see and feel the bumps or cracks along the shaft. Moisture easily escapes thru these cracks and the strands cant easily slip past each other. They tangle together, curl up and form knots.  

 The solution is to seal the cuticles. Here are some things that will do the job: 

 -AVJ/gel
 -rose water
 -henna glosses 
-protein DCs with keratin high on the list 
-silicone leave in products
ETA: sealing with ceramide oils

  I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## HoneyBadger (Oct 22, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> please dont abuse the bunning like i did( i lost my crown length il trying to grow back)  :-(



OMG! I am having this issue 

coolsista-paris What are you doing to protective style?

Also, has anyone successfully thickened their hair?


----------



## coolsista-paris (Oct 23, 2013)

HoneyBadger said:


> OMG! I am having this issue  coolsista-paris What are you doing to protective style?  Also, has anyone successfully thickened their hair?



hi. this issue is hard to deal with! i even cut my crown very short( ear léngth) when the rest is bsb. im so pissed of all this that im planning to relax and bon cut/ pixie cut. i was gonna cut again anyway .....

im going to crochet braid friday. hope it turns out well.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Oct 23, 2013)

apemay1969 said:


> So funny. I was reading this advice and going, hmm that could work for me. And it WAS for me. Lol.  I'm back in love with my hair since a fenugreek prepoo followed by cowash. I allowed to dry completely, then spritzed with a tiny amount of water, sealed with a tiny amount of grape seed oil followed by a tiny amount of oil moisturizer from my relaxed that is packed with petroleum. I put it in two French braids. Woke up with a banging, flowy, touchable braid out that I let flow. I sorry hair.



yup it was for you! 

happy you found a solution and it seems things are better. lucky you. 

im gonna have to be patient :-(


----------



## HoneyBadger (Oct 23, 2013)

apemay1969 said:


> So funny. I was reading this advice and going, hmm that could work for me. And it WAS for me. Lol.
> 
> I'm back in love with my hair since a fenugreek prepoo followed by cowash. I allowed to dry completely, then spritzed with a tiny amount of water, sealed with a tiny amount of grape seed oil followed by a tiny amount of oil moisturizer from my relaxed that is packed with petroleum. I put it in two French braids. Woke up with a banging, flowy, touchable braid out that I let flow. I sorry hair.



What's a fenugreek prepoo?


----------



## coolsista-paris (Oct 23, 2013)

hey i found a relaxed fine hair lady on yt:

http://youtu.be/ZuIiJmZQU4k

her journey from sl to mbl. nice progress

 my hair was like hers when i was relaxed (but never went past sl because i NEVER used protein,nor moisturize it,nor ps it).... i was a disaster to my hair!

il documenting now. im gonna go back relaxed i guess in december.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 23, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> hey i found a relaxed fine hair lady on yt:  http://youtu.be/ZuIiJmZQU4k  her journey from sl to mbl. nice progress  my hair was like hers when i was relaxed (but never went past sl because i NEVER used protein,nor moisturize it,nor ps it).... i was a disaster to my hair!  il documenting now. im gonna go back relaxed i guess in december.



It is possible with proper care and nutrition.  My hair is finer than most people I know and I was able to go from NL to just a few inches above BSL.  I've had to trim off a lot of over processed ends to make my hair stronger so that it can reach greater lengths.  I am transitioning to texlaxed.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 23, 2013)

Okay so here's my starting pic and also proof my hair probably only grows 1/2in or less per month. I've done two trims since my last hendigo treatment on August 3rd and from the pic of my roots I only have a little over an inch of growth for 2 1/2 months  :-(  sad yes I know. Anyway this way I can accurately see if inversion is helping me. I cropped the pic for a closer look.









HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris (Oct 24, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> It is possible with proper care and nutrition.  My hair is finer than most people I know and I was able to go from NL to just a few inches above BSL.  I've had to trim off a lot of over processed ends to make my hair stronger so that it can reach greater lengths.  I am transitioning to texlaxed.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



so yes, it is possible. you are another example.

i think î´ll have to go bone straight for the short hair style. when i start letting it grow, i will texlax . 

i wonder if texlaxed hair will force me to use heat to make hair straight.  ( im hoping to avoid heat if relaxed/texlaxed).

maybe rolletdeting? im bad at that. need more practice


----------



## JazziLady! (Oct 24, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> so yes, it is possible. you are another example.
> 
> i think î´ll have to go bone straight for the short hair style. when i start letting it grow, i will texlax .
> 
> ...



I am texlaxed  with fine hair and use Caruso steam rollers which have changed the game for me!  They are so simple and quick to use and allow me to keep heat to a bare minimum.  Sometimes I may flat iron on very large sections on the absolute lowest setting if I need a little more straightness.  I love how much more volume I have from texlaxing and Caruso rollers.  I also henna.  My hair seems so much fuller now.


----------



## Anailuj (Oct 24, 2013)

Any texlaxers with fine hair that use lye relaxers?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 25, 2013)

Bought some shea moisture products CVS had a bogo free on this brand. I purchased 3 yucca & aloe thickening milks, 3 coconut & hibiscus curl milk, and 2 anti breakage mask.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HoneyBadger (Oct 26, 2013)

Could someone start a thread where we list all the fine-haired youtube ladies?


----------



## HoneyBadger (Oct 26, 2013)

This video is speaking my truth.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eukc1HaF6s


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 26, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> hey i found a relaxed fine hair lady on yt:  http://youtu.be/ZuIiJmZQU4k  her journey from sl to mbl. nice progress  my hair was like hers when i was relaxed (but never went past sl because i NEVER used protein,nor moisturize it,nor ps it).... i was a disaster to my hair!  il documenting now. im gonna go back relaxed i guess in december.



I think I follow her on Bloglovin

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Inspiired (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey guys, I've got a tip for you. Use castor oil! It's an absolute life saver. I had balding temples for such a long time and nothing seemed to work until I introduced castor oil.



[P]http://www.youtube.com/bootyfurl


----------



## HoneyBadger (Oct 27, 2013)

Does anyone have any hair pictures of waist length fine hair.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Oct 28, 2013)

HoneyBadger said:


> Does anyone have any hair pictures of waist length fine hair.


    if only my aunt would take pics....... i would have  showed you.  :-/   lucky her all my aunts have fine hair: 1 has wl natural hair 1 has mbl relaxed (has worn a curl too with this length) 1 has relaxed bsl ( she keeps it at that length ) i as a kid Was a natural with mbl and at a time wl apparently. ( always straightened by hot comb)  well my hair was great! why isnt that happening anymore????!


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 28, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> if only my aunt would take pics....... i would have  showed you.  :-/   lucky her all my aunts have fine hair: 1 has wl natural hair 1 has mbl relaxed (has worn a curl too with this length) 1 has relaxed bsl ( she keeps it at that length ) i as a kid Was a natural with mbl and at a time wl apparently. ( always straightened by hot comb)  well my hair was great! why isnt that happening anymore????!



You're tall.  My little niece has maybe 7 or 8 inches of hair on her head and it's MBL.


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 28, 2013)

HoneyBadger said:


> This video is speaking my truth.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eukc1HaF6s



Yes she is very good.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 7, 2013)

Still sparingly using Shea Moisture yucca and aloe milk

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## apemay1969 (Nov 8, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Still sparingly using Shea Moisture yucca and aloe milk
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I have it. I just be looking at it and stuff. Scared to change my regimen.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 8, 2013)

apemay1969 said:


> I have it. I just be looking at it and stuff. Scared to change my regimen.



Lol it's a nice leave in or moisturizer or whatever it's supposed to be.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mamaore (Nov 13, 2013)

mamaore said:


> mshoneyfly... no I haven't used any of those products. I'm trying to incorporate more protein in my regimen. I have used a few reconstructors but I really did not see any difference. "(Affirm, Joico and Aphogee 2 min which I just started using).



I finished my bottle of Aphogee 2 min. I didn't notice any difference right away. However after my last touch up 3 weeks ago, it appears I retained more length. My breakage is still happening and I'm shedding more due to Thyroid issues.
Komaza hair analysis confirmed my hair is fine-medium with medium density. She recommended their protein. Which I'm going to try as soon as I can convince myself its worth $30.00 a bottle we get ripped off in Canada.

I have since started the LOC method and moisturize at least once a day. I now use a scarf religiously too.

My only concern now is a winter regimen. What are you all doing to winterize your hair. Its getting cold up north and I don't want to looose my progress.


----------



## MzSwift (Nov 13, 2013)

mamaore said:


> I have since started the LOC method and moisturize at least once a day. I now use a scarf religiously too.
> 
> My only concern now is a winter regimen. *What are you all doing to winterize your hair. *Its getting cold up north and I don't want to looose my progress.



I also do a version of the LOC method.  I've done it for the past 3 years with success.  I also keep my hair under a satin bonnet or satin mens skull cap while at home.  So when I get home, I M&S using the LOC and then cover with the skull cap for the rest of the evening.  It also helps with HIH syndrome. LoL

Then in the morning, I do another M&S while styling just using my water-oil-condish spray mix and sealing with oil or cowashing and sealing with oil.

If my hair is covered by wigs or headwraps, I don't need to LOC each day, just M&S twice per day. I tend to keep it covered during the cold weather at least 2 wks/mth.  HTH!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 16, 2013)

MzSwift said:


> I also do a version of the LOC method.  I've done it for the past 3 years with success.  I also keep my hair under a satin bonnet or satin mens skull cap while at home.  So when I get home, I M&S using the LOC and then cover with the skull cap for the rest of the evening.  It also helps with HIH syndrome. LoL  Then in the morning, I do another M&S while styling just using my water-oil-condish spray mix and sealing with oil or cowashing and sealing with oil.  If my hair is covered by wigs or headwraps, I don't need to LOC each day, just M&S twice per day. I tend to keep it covered during the cold weather at least 2 wks/mth.  HTH!



i never use the loc method because i hate when my hair feels weighed down. if i did this maybe i would be at longer lengths by now... also what type of cream do you use??

the liquid, is it like an s curl spray? any oil+ something like elasta qp mango cream , type??


----------



## NubianPrize (Nov 17, 2013)

I use S Curl...old or new formula depending on how hair feels & what it needs...along with Qhemet's Burdock Root Buttercream(BRBC).I pre poo with EVCO or Vatika oil, wash with WEN fig ,then do oil rinse or DC. As for the LOC method, I'm experimenting with products. I've been trying out S Curl new formula as leave in, then EVCO, then BRBC, but it turns out better if I use S Curl again on top of that, esp overnight. If I wrap in satin cap  I often wake up with dry shrunken oily feeling hair instead of the soft moisturized hair so many folks claim. Mine's only like that before bed. Apparently I must sweat or heat up in my head at night even tho I don't during the day. If anyone has a cure for that let me know! S Curl seems to prevent that.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jobwright (Nov 18, 2013)

any relaxed ladies in here do a final oil rinse when washing?  If so, what do you use?


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Nov 18, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> any relaxed ladies in here do a final oil rinse when washing?  If so, what do you use?



I do sometimes. I use EVOO or whatever oil I have on hand. I always do an ACV rinse though. I cannot wash without making ACV my final rinse.


----------



## MzSwift (Nov 20, 2013)

coolsista-paris

Sorry my response is so late...

For me:

L= water/oil/condish spray mix (80% water) or just plain water

O= EVOO or Grapeseed Oil or Africa's Best Herbal oil or my EVOO/Grapeseed oil mix

C= a creamy conditioner (Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition, Tresseme or even cholesterol condish)

Every now and then I'll throw on some Infusium 23 (liquid) for protein after rinsing with water and before the oil/cream.  Also, if my hair has been exposed/out for a few days in a row, I seal the ends of my braids/twists with vaseline after I do the LOC.
HTH! 

I know some people can get away with not using a lot of product on their hair but my thin strands need protection from the elements.  My strands are also prone to fly away or frizz if I don't coat them well.


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 20, 2013)

MzSwift-My fine hair does surprisingly well with being coated also. The L-C-O-B method keeps my hair supple and protected.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 20, 2013)

My hair needs to stay coated too and if I wear it straight it really needs it to stay down since it's ALL fly away. Lol.

Straight days I load it up with LOTS of coconut oil at the roots and grape seed on ths length and ends before bed. It's pretty well absorbed by morning.

When wearing the afro, I will put a heavy butter or grease after washing, then touch it up the rest of the week nights with a water based liquid and lots more oil and or butter before bed.

I can not use a lotion. So it's just L-O-G-B 

It's always mostly dry to the touch mornings probably because I'm also high porous and it all absorbs.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 30, 2013)

coolsista-paris
I saw your pics in the relaxer reveal thread. Gorgeous hair...even after cutting/trimming. I see you ended up getting no-lye, huh??  Thats what I use also. Your hair looks really good!!  Nice and shiny too.  So you're gonna relax on your own next time??

Its important to keep a good protein moisture balance with no-lye and to clarify regularly. Good luck with your regimen and newly relaxed tresses.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 30, 2013)

MzSwift said:


> coolsista-paris  Sorry my response is so late...  For me:  L= water/oil/condish spray mix (80% water) or just plain water  O= EVOO or Grapeseed Oil or Africa's Best Herbal oil or my EVOO/Grapeseed oil mix  C= a creamy conditioner (Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition, Tresseme or even cholesterol condish)  Every now and then I'll throw on some Infusium 23 (liquid) for protein after rinsing with water and before the oil/cream.  Also, if my hair has been exposed/out for a few days in a row, I seal the ends of my braids/twists with vaseline after I do the LOC. HTH!   I know some people can get away with not using a lot of product on their hair but my thin strands need protection from the elements.  My strands are also prone to fly away or frizz if I don't coat them well.



thank you for these details


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 30, 2013)

loulou82 said:


> MzSwift-My fine hair does surprisingly well with being coated also. The L-C-O-B method keeps my hair supple and protected.



bad me. i never coated my ends . no wonder i wasnr retaining as much as wanted


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 30, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> coolsista-paris I saw your pics in the relaxer reveal thread. Gorgeous hair...even after cutting/trimming. I see you ended up getting no-lye, huh??  Thats what I use also. Your hair looks really good!!  Nice and shiny too.  So you're gonna relax on your own next time??  Its important to keep a good protein moisture balance with no-lye and to clarify regularly. Good luck with your regimen and newly relaxed tresses.  I LOVE this HHJ!!



thank you!!! the stylist decided its better to use non lye :-/ 
im gonna clarify next week. then try co washing. 
i need to find a good moisturizing confitionner. seems they all have protein in them?

i use apoghee 2 min, but ive not been using a moisturizing conditionner. that was maybe the mistake that broke my crown off like crazy. i guess it could be a reason.

if you have any moisturizing conditionners and dc in mind let me know.  

i dont know if o should relax with lye or not. 
i wanted more texture left on but its straight , bone straight. or thats because of flat ironning.

well im asking so much questions but its all new to me again.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 30, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> thank you!!! the stylist decided its better to use non lye :-/
> im gonna clarify next week. then try co washing.
> i need to find a good moisturizing confitionner. seems they all have protein in them?
> 
> ...



If you want a drugstore co wash conditioner then hello hydration or Giovanni smooth as silk are excellent.  Some "proteins" don't act as proteins and help to increase moisture in your hair. Now if you want some natural cowash conditioners then I absolutely love Shescentit Avocado condish and Hairveda Moist 24/7. You have to get those online. I also heard Silk Dreams destination hydration is good but you need to try the Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream DC. All of these companies are having sales right now! coolsista-paris I forgot you are overseas so I'm not sure about shipping.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 30, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> If you want a drugstore co wash conditioner then hello hydration or Giovanni smooth as silk are excellent.  Some "proteins" don't act as proteins and help to increase moisture in your hair. Now if you want some natural cowash conditioners then I absolutely love Shescentit Avocado condish and Hairveda Moist 24/7. You have to get those online. I also heard Silk Dreams destination hydration is good but you need to try the Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream DC. All of these companies are having sales right now! coolsista-paris I forgot you are overseas so I'm not sure about shipping.



thanks. all of this sounds delicious! yup im far from all of you. ànd shipping is so expensive sometimes. gosh. i will check everywhere.

there is a nice moisturizing ceramides conditionner here at a french grocery store. it has so much slip. i loved that stuff but havent bought it for months.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Dec 2, 2013)

coolsista-paris
For a moisturizing DC I recommend Shea moisture purification masque. It doesn't have any protein and leaves my hair soft, moist and detangled. There are a lot of good reviews on Amazon and other sites. Another one by SM is the raw shea butter deep treatment masque. I add this to my henna and also my clay mixes. Its wonderful!!

And what about a cheapie but goodie: VO5 conditioners. They are great for cowashing to add moisture or as a rinse out. 

If you have trouble with shipping costs, I recommend Australian Pink Clay powder. You can just mix it with water to restore moisture and use like a hair masque. Its wonderful too   maybe you can find it at an ethnic market; maybe even wherever you buy your henna. 

I hope this helps!

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## MzSwift (Dec 3, 2013)

I ran out of Safflower oil a while ago and didn't replenish until now.  I just rubbed some into my hair after rubbing in my condish and my hair is so happy!  Yay for ceramides! LoL


----------



## hareluvah (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you for this thread!  I haven't read through the whole thing yet but I will. I have been natural for 19 years now.  Good grief that's a long time! You would think I had hip length hair by now, but on the contrary. I actually just had my hair cut again tonight.  It is now 1 inch all around after a cornrow disaster with my hair being pulled too tight and severe breakage when I took them down.  

Can you believe that I just now, 19 years later realize that I have fine hair?  I have a ton of hair and because of this it has always been called thick.  I have about 4 different textures going on which makes retention even more of a challenge. I can't do heat or permanent color, or tight cornrows or braids.  I remember thinking, this girl's hair looks like mine and she dyed her hair, how come my hair is crunchy?  This person has my texture and they pressed their hair, how come I have heat damage? How on earth am I so tardy for the party?!!!  

Anyways, I am thankful that I know now and am even more thankful for this forum.  I hope to finally be able to GROW MY HAIR without all of these incidents that have caused me to cut my hair off over and over again. 

My name is Hareluvah and I have fine hair


----------



## MzSwift (Dec 8, 2013)

Welcome, hareluvah !


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 8, 2013)

Which one of you lovely fine haired ladies is going to start a 2014 thread? If so tag me bc I want to join coolsista-paris!  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 15, 2013)

Tag me too please!   I'm still reading through this one, but I want to stop lurking and contribute for 2014.


----------



## tinkat (Dec 15, 2013)

I would like to be tagged also.

Wait, be positive, keep believing, and all will surely be yours. Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## hareluvah (Dec 20, 2013)

I finally read through all 61 pages of this wonderful thread!!!!!  And please also tag me for whoever will start the 2014 thread.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 20, 2013)

hey ladies!!!

ive been so busy.  i always write from my cell phone. il soon on vacation.
if i find time then( next week after christmas) then yeah, i will create the 2014 thread and tag you girls asking 

hear from you soon ;-)


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 20, 2013)

hareluvah said:


> I finally read through all 61 pages of this wonderful thread!!!!!  And please also tag me for whoever will start the 2014 thread.



long huh!!!! lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 20, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> hey ladies!!!  ive been so busy.  i always write from my cell phone. il soon on vacation. if i find time then( next week after christmas) then yeah, i will create the 2014 thread and tag you girls asking   hear from you soon ;-)



Have fun!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## almond eyes (Dec 22, 2013)

I ended up with a set back. It cost me past APL to collarbone. All in an instant. The protein conditioner I guess I was using was too strong after my relaxer and my hair clumped together and because my hair is so fine when I separated it all just came out. And I had not had time to do a good protein treatment since I left the States. 

I have decided to make a controversial decision. One of the reasons in the past why relaxers always broke my fine hair apart especially in the crown to the back of my hair was because it was so dense and so much that I never got an even application. My last relaxer done in 2012 the hair dresser left it for too long and my fine strands got even finer which meant when he combed it when it was wet, it was weak and fell. Despite that I was careful and it grew but then I had to admit the back of my hair never quite recovered from the over processing. 

So, I have decided to transition the entire crown to the back of my hair to natural. And keep my entire front part texturised. So one half natural one half texturised. 

It was a hard decision because I didn't want to cut off the front part which is growing and looks nice with the mild relaxer which brings out my slight waves. The crown to the back of my hair has different textures and responds better without a relaxer. The back of my hair used to be thick and with a relaxer it was a lot thinner. 

I guess some women might be thinking, I can't have the best of both worlds. My friend who has locks for ten years does not lock the entire front of her hair, she gets that braided into small intricate cornrows and the rest is locked up to her back by now. It looks fly.

Maybe in the future, I may decide to let the whole front be natural but for now this is my decision. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Ivonnovi (Dec 22, 2013)

1.  *IF you'd like to be Tagged for the 2014 Thread*, thank her in the post below [like I did ] to make it easier to keep up. 

2. coolsista-paris : Tag me, tag me!   I'm unlocking my fine hair and will need all the tips/help I can get. 



coolsista-paris said:


> hey ladies!!!
> 
> *ive been so busy. i always write from my cell phone. il soon on vacation.*
> *if i find time then( next week after christmas) then yeah, i will create the 2014 thread and tag you girls asking *
> ...


 
Just my 2cents.


----------



## Gryphyn (Dec 23, 2013)

almond eyes said:


> I ended up with a set back. It cost me past APL to collarbone. All in an instant. The protein conditioner I guess I was using was too strong after my relaxer and my hair clumped together and because my hair is so fine when I separated it all just came out. And I had not had time to do a good protein treatment since I left the States.
> 
> I have decided to make a controversial decision. One of the reasons in the past why relaxers always broke my fine hair apart especially in the crown to the back of my hair was because it was so dense and so much that I never got an even application. My last relaxer done in 2012 the hair dresser left it for too long and my fine strands got even finer which meant when he combed it when it was wet, it was weak and fell. Despite that I was careful and it grew but then I had to admit the back of my hair never quite recovered from the over processing.
> 
> ...



I don't think that's controversial at all! I have a few friends who are natural but texturize their edges. Nothing wrong with that  I think letting your problem areas go natural is a good idea. Sometimes relaxers can be tough on our fine stands.


----------



## almond eyes (Dec 23, 2013)

Kiwi said:


> I don't think that's controversial at all! I have a few friends who are natural but texturize their edges. Nothing wrong with that  I think letting your problem areas go natural is a good idea. Sometimes relaxers can be tough on our fine stands.




I didn't realise that quite a few women did this. I am definitely going to go down this route and probably go completely natural and just texurise my edges. 

I have been in denial I guess that my strands were too fine for a relaxer. When my hair is wet they would look like strings and my mother was like, what happened to your hair. Even though I maintained it I was worried like the longer it got the more stringier it seemed and it would snap so easily. 

Like I said no big chop I will just transition the entire hair out. I am not upset, just glad that I now understand my hair a bit better. I feel like just when I think I understand my hair I get a set back. Fine hair is the worst because any wrong move can drastically spoil your hair. 

I guess I have to accept full relaxing, colour and strong proteins are not my friend. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## JazziLady! (Dec 23, 2013)

almond eyes said:


> I ended up with a set back. It cost me past APL to collarbone. All in an instant. The protein conditioner I guess I was using was too strong after my relaxer and my hair clumped together and because my hair is so fine when I separated it all just came out. And I had not had time to do a good protein treatment since I left the States.  I have decided to make a controversial decision. One of the reasons in the past why relaxers always broke my fine hair apart especially in the crown to the back of my hair was because it was so dense and so much that I never got an even application. My last relaxer done in 2012 the hair dresser left it for too long and my fine strands got even finer which meant when he combed it when it was wet, it was weak and fell. Despite that I was careful and it grew but then I had to admit the back of my hair never quite recovered from the over processing.  So, I have decided to transition the entire crown to the back of my hair to natural. And keep my entire front part texturised. So one half natural one half texturised.  It was a hard decision because I didn't want to cut off the front part which is growing and looks nice with the mild relaxer which brings out my slight waves. The crown to the back of my hair has different textures and responds better without a relaxer. The back of my hair used to be thick and with a relaxer it was a lot thinner.  I guess some women might be thinking, I can't have the best of both worlds. My friend who has locks for ten years does not lock the entire front of her hair, she gets that braided into small intricate cornrows and the rest is locked up to her back by now. It looks fly.  Maybe in the future, I may decide to let the whole front be natural but for now this is my decision.  Best, Almond Eyes




Sounds like a smart move.  Which protein did you use?


----------



## almond eyes (Dec 23, 2013)

I used aphogee two minute but that was too strong for my strands especially after a relaxer.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## IMFOCSD (Jan 7, 2014)

Bublin said:


> Thanks for this thread.
> Checking in.
> 
> I think the main issue we have with our hair is how to keep manipulation low AND in a protective style because when you have fine hair it's hard to keep it looking neat for more than a few days.  Those fine hairs just start to fly up and frizz out of those twists, plaits or cainrows.  You can look like Miss Fuzzy even though you just twisted 3 days ago.
> ...



sigh this is all so me! team fine hurr..


----------



## WYSIWYG (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello Ladies!

I've been lurking in this thread for the past 8 or 9 months and finally paid my $6.50 just to say thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!!! 

I've been natural for over 10 years, but could never seem to break through the collar-bone length barrier.  

Like many, I didn't even realize my hair is fine.  My whole life I've been told my hair is super thick.  Actually, I have medium density, but super coily 4c hair.  I treated my hair very roughly to "tame" my coils.  To be honest, I was treating my hair with contempt as I tried to force it look and behave like other people's natural hair.  My hair wasn't having it.

The tips in this thread have allowed me to retain moisture and drastically reduce breakage. I'm learning to appreciate my hair for what it is instead of feeling defeated by what it isn't.  Ironically, by not fighting so hard against my hair, it's now 1 inch past my shoulders - for the first time since I was 13 years old! When I wore my hair down for New Year's Eve, my husband said it felt luxurious (and we almost didn't make it out of the house... lol).

*My favorite fine hair savers:*

Soaking my ends in oil before taking down braids and twists - This all but eliminated my usual "tiny C-shaped" breakage.

Finger detangling (Weekly) - I wear a white t-shirt while doing this so I can easily monitor any breakage.

Coconut oil pre-pooing (Weekly) - My hair love, love, loves this!

Neutral Protein Filler (Semi-Monthly) - I dilute it according to directions and spray it all through my hair 20 minutes before washing - Thank you, JulietWhiskey for this amazing tip! :notworthy

Low-poo with diluted Trader Joe's Nourish Spa shampoo (Weekly) - My sensitive scalp can't take co-washing, so I stopped trying to "make fetch happen".

Wash my hair in loose twists - this was a major game changer.

Deep Condition with TJ Nourish Spa conditioner mixed with avocado oil (Weekly)

Moisturize w/ Kimmaytube leave-in recipe (As Needed)

Seal my ends with a castor oil/grape seed oil mix (As Needed)

No direct heat - no matter how careful I thought I was with heat, these baby-fine strands can't take it.  I had to accept the fact and move on from there. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Again, thank you all for educating me on caring for this fabulously fine hair.  I look forward to growing to new lengths with you all.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 10, 2014)

hey all!!

happy new year! ive been busy!!!! and im still busy ( applying everywhere for a new job) i need to leave my actual company before i die! so i need to change jobs!!

anyway the fîne hair thread 2014 will be done this weeked


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 10, 2014)

WYSIWYG said:


> Hello Ladies!  I've been lurking in this thread for the past 8 or 9 months and finally paid my $6.50 just to say thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!!!   I've been natural for over 10 years, but could never seem to break through the collar-bone length barrier.  Like many, I didn't even realize my hair is fine.  My whole life I've been told my hair is super thick.  Actually, I have medium density, but super coily 4c hair.  I treated my hair very roughly to "tame" my coils.  To be honest, I was treating my hair with contempt as I tried to force it look and behave like other people's natural hair.  My hair wasn't having it.  The tips in this thread have allowed me to retain moisture and drastically reduce breakage. I'm learning to appreciate my hair for what it is instead of feeling defeated by what it isn't.  Ironically, by not fighting so hard against my hair, it's now 1 inch past my shoulders - for the first time since I was 13 years old! When I wore my hair down for New Year's Eve, my husband said it felt luxurious (and we almost didn't make it out of the house... lol).  My favorite fine hair savers:  Soaking my ends in oil before taking down braids and twists - This all but eliminated my usual "tiny C-shaped" breakage.  Finger detangling (Weekly) - I wear a white t-shirt while doing this so I can easily monitor any breakage.  Coconut oil pre-pooing (Weekly) - My hair love, love, loves this!  Neutral Protein Filler (Semi-Monthly) - I dilute it according to directions and spray it all through my hair 20 minutes before washing - Thank you, JulietWhiskey for this amazing tip! :notworthy  Low-poo with diluted Trader Joe's Nourish Spa shampoo (Weekly) - My sensitive scalp can't take co-washing, so I stopped trying to "make fetch happen".  Wash my hair in loose twists - this was a major game changer.  Deep Condition with TJ Nourish Spa conditioner mixed with avocado oil (Weekly)  Moisturize w/ Kimmaytube leave-in recipe (As Needed)  Seal my ends with a castor oil/grape seed oil mix (As Needed)  No direct heat - no matter how careful I thought I was with heat, these baby-fine strands can't take it.  I had to accept the fact and move on from there. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Again, thank you all for educating me on caring for this fabulously fine hair.  I look forward to growing to new lengths with you all.



welcome in !!!!

im happy to see things are Working for your hair. keep up the good Work


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 1, 2014)

regina07 said:


> Ladies, joining this thread.  My hair is fine, medium density, low porosity.  It's grown to wHip from wet bunning with glycerin and aloe spritzes but I'm struggling to get it to tailbone.
> 
> My sides grow faster than my crown or nape, unfortunately.  I thought the constant bunning was the cause and I no longer bun every day.
> 
> ...



This has been on my mind for a long time 

Flatiron to reduce breakage/tangles

To reach waist length did you have to keep your hair straight for long periods of time?

This would prevent you from using your moisture spray daily right?


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 1, 2014)

I've changed up my regimen for my hair a little.  The following changes seem to be helping with detangling, reduced breakage, and time:

1.  Weekly washes instead of bi-weekly - after polling LHCF it seemed that washing fine hair at least weekly was the preferred method. For me more frequent washing allows for better detangling sessions and less hair breakage.

2.  Using Diluted ACV - I use ACV as a part of my pre-poo, ACV helps smooth my cuticle and really helps with finger detangling.

3.  Finger detangling - even though my combs are seamless finger detangling allows for me to actually feel tangles and knots in my hair and take care of them accordingly.

4.  Heated Coconut oil - using warm coconut oil in my pre-poo gives added slip and really helps in the detangling process, it also works as a HOT, so it pulls double duty. 

5.  Applying reconstructor over pre-poo - after my pre-poo has soaked in (30 or more minutes). I apply my reconstructor over that with heat. *time saver

6.  Applying DC on towel dried hair and then steam it in - I use a lot less product by doing it this way


----------



## WYSIWYG (Feb 1, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> I've changed up my regimen for my hair a little.  The following changes seem to be helping with detangling, reduced breakage, and time:
> 
> 1.  Weekly washes instead of bi-weekly - after polling LHCF it seemed that washing fine hair at least weekly was the preferred method. For me more frequent washing allows for better detangling sessions and less hair breakage.
> 
> ...



I do number 5 and I love it!  My hair feels like cashmere afterwards.  I pre-poo with coconut oil over-night, then spray my hair with diluted Neutral Protein Filler, let dry 20 min., then shampoo.  My hair feels strong yet incredibly soft.  Love!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 3, 2014)

WYSIWYG said:


> I do number 5 and I love it!  My hair feels like cashmere afterwards.  I pre-poo with coconut oil over-night, then spray my hair with diluted Neutral Protein Filler, let dry 20 min., then shampoo.  My hair feels strong yet incredibly soft.  Love!



May I ask where you purchase neutral protein filler?

Or heck what that is?  (Good for extremely high porosity strands?)

TIA!


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 3, 2014)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> May I ask where you purchase neutral protein filler?
> 
> Or heck what that is?  (Good for extremely high porosity strands?)
> 
> TIA!



tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT 

Paging JulietWhiskey She buys it from Texas Beauty Supply. She has raved that is has done her hair wonders.


----------



## ajoke (Feb 3, 2014)

Ladies, is the 2014 thread up yet?


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 3, 2014)

Just passing thru, but my fine strands need to be in here, STAT.  Great info.

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT -  You can also get neutral protein filler from Sally's.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 3, 2014)

ajoke said:


> Ladies, is the 2014 thread up yet?



i just got my internet connexion back at home today! yayyyyyyy so i need to sit down and open the 2014 thread. 

sorry :-(  ive been busy, then the internet cut off...


----------



## bronxchick (Feb 4, 2014)

regina07,


Thank you for sharing your suspicions about the bun. I have crown/nape issues and I think it's the bun as well. What styles are you using now for everyday?


----------



## Harina (Feb 4, 2014)

Anyone ever buy SoftLiss from this ebay seller? http://www.ebay.com/usr/ccerice

She/he has good reviews but I was just checking.


----------



## WYSIWYG (Feb 4, 2014)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> May I ask where you purchase neutral protein filler?
> 
> Or heck what that is?  (Good for extremely high porosity strands?)
> 
> TIA!



@tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

I got mine at Sally Beauty Supply.  The 4 oz. bottle was between $6 and $7 and will last a good long time since you dilute it.

Stylists use Neutral Protein Filler before chemical services to even the porosity of hair so colors and perms take uniformly from root to tip. It's sort of like plastering, sanding  and priming your livingroom walls to fill in holes and cracks before painting. It's great for high porosity hair. (I still have about 2 inches of heat-compromised, high porosity ends that I'm slowly cutting away and NPF has been a lifesaver.)

After using it the first time, I loved how strong yet flexible my hair felt, but I had to really double down on the moisture afterwards. I found that pre-pooing with a penetrating oil (coconut is my pref) the night before and spraying the diluted NPF over top of that 20 min. before shampooing gives me the best balance of strength and softness.  Now I use it only if my shed hairs are starting to feel too elastic when I stretch them (usually after 4-6 weeks).

I hope this helps!








I used to swear by Nexxus Emergency, but this works much better for my fine strands.  Also, it's way cheaper!


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 4, 2014)

Those with 4c normal to hi porosity, who decided to relax, texlax or texturize again, how is that going now with your new lhcf knowledge? How long have you been back on the creamy crack ?

Can't believe I am really considering this again....

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## mshoneyfly (Feb 4, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Those with 4c normal to hi porosity, who decided to relax, texlax or texturize again, how is that going now with your new lhcf knowledge? How long have you been back on the creamy crack ?  Can't believe I am really considering this again....  ____________ *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



DarkJoy
I was never natural but am transitioning from bone straight to texturized. Leaving that extra texture has been a Godsend for my fine strands. My hair seems so much fuller...and yes, thicker with all my new LHCF knowledge.   I use Just For  Me texture softener and I really like it. I can now see the big diff in texture in diff areas of my head and am learning how to target them for better growth and thickness.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## TopShelf (Feb 4, 2014)

WYSIWYG said:


> @tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT
> 
> I got mine at Sally Beauty Supply.  The 4 oz. bottle was between $6 and $7 and will last a good long time since you dilute it.
> 
> ...



I have had this for two months and have yet to use it. I will use it this weekend when I wash my hair


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks mshoneyfly!

I've had low retention really trying to do this au naturel (5 years?) and on the HHJ (2 years). I'm not seeing much difference in retention for me. It IS longer than it was after the BC but nothing spectacular. I mean the teas and aurvedics have thickened my hair but the ends just snag so bad being so tightly kinky about 85%+ shrinkage (ok, nappy, let's just say it  ) it's like I'm treading water. Then there's the HIH disease lol

However, last month with flatironing and setting I noticed more retention! Ha! But doing that every week (I revert real quick) is harsh and know from history breakage is a risk.

So the question is do I wanna just loosen the texture a little bit and continue with how i've been styling to see what happens or give it more time?


----------



## NGraceO (Feb 4, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Those with 4c normal to hi porosity, who decided to relax, texlax or texturize again, how is that going now with your new lhcf knowledge? How long have you been back on the creamy crack ?  Can't believe I am really considering this again....  ____________ *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*




4c texlaxed previously natural gal here!!  

I texlaxed November 2012 after five years natural because I was just fed up.  my shrinkage was overwhelming and consumed my life (I'm dramatic) and I kept my hair stretched 99% of the time for that reason, so I wouldn't have to deal with my hair.

Being texlaxed has been great, but not without it's setbacks. I've had to learn my hair over again, but of course, the knowledge I previously obtained was very useful, as I still have a very similar regimen to natural me (ie. washing my hair in plaited sections); the biggest difference is the lack of  shrinkage, which honestly, was my biggest enemy. 

I did experience setbacks as is normal when you are learning. When I first texlaxed, I had a lot of residual damage from from how I treated my hair when I was natural  that I had to get rid of (ssk, left over splits, etc). 

Lastly, being fine-haired and highly porous has made getting a hold on my split ends difficult, but I am determined to prove to myself I can achieve waist length as a texlaxed head.

That was a lot. HTH. Lol


----------



## mshoneyfly (Feb 4, 2014)

DarkJoy I do get a few shedded SSKs Im guessing right at the demarcation line but they slide out pretty easily. I try to use 1 product with cones each week and this seems to help.   My split ends are soo much better after 2 times using the Split Ender. I also started using Tresemme Split Remedy conditioner after I found an article that says it actually repairs/binds them back together.   The JFM texture softener has really good instructions to help you decide how much texture you want to keep and how long to leave it on; plus Im a highly experienced self relaxer. I dont do much smoothing and thats how I accomplish the look I want.  

ETA: wouldnt take anything for my ceramide oils either!
I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks @NGraceO

Just looking at that siggie and your retention  gives me hope. Your story has given lots of insight and your sharing is appreciated! Hadnt thought of having to deal with ssks after processing but you're right! More to think about....

Splits are always gonna be a problem. It was a problem when I was bonelaxed as a teen, texlaxed off & on between late 20s - early 30s and very natural these last few years. Nature of the fine-haired beast, I suppose...

I remember once when I was bone-laxed I got to CBL/APL once and that waas because I had my hair 'trimmed' every month at the shop. I realize now she was just dusting. She told me it was very important because my hair was 'thin' as she put it.


----------



## krissyhair (Feb 8, 2014)

I wanted to share this fine hair picture of myself. Does anyone else have hair density and strand thickness that resembles mine?


----------



## HoneyBadger (Feb 8, 2014)

So I had decided to add henna to my regimen and I've noticed that my hair has gotten heavier and it does look fuller.


----------



## regina07 (Feb 9, 2014)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT - I was planning to post to this thread today and I find your post!  

 To get to waist, I co-washed every 2 days, M&S then twisted into a bun or into 2 twists before putting it in a bun.  I seldom had my hair flatironed but when I did I noticed I didn't have the breakage.  It's when I started pushing for tailbone that I had to find a different routine because I'm struggling with no growth/retention in my crown and nape

 I just had a friend flat iron my hair for MKLjr weekend.  she used heat protector on it and a ceramic flat iron.  My hair stayed straight for 2 weeks, minimal to no breakage and normal shedding. 

 I only moisture daily during the summer.  Glycerin and cold weather is a bad combo for my hair!  What worked for me was brushing my ends with a wet brush every 2-3 days, then sealing them with castor oil before twisting my hair.  I don't like my hair bone straight and doing this gave me slight waves on the ends without my hair reverting

 What I realize now is the short hairs from my crown and nape would get tangled in the longer hairs and all hell was breaking loose.  When my hair is flat ironed, the short hairs lay flat or I can twist them separately out of the way.  So I think my lack of progress is from the tangling of hair lengths and flatironing reduces that.

 I know a lot of fine hair ladies don't like heat.  My hair tolerates heat, especially if I'm doing it every 2 weeks and follow it with a deep conditioning treatment. 



tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> This has been on my mind for a long time
> 
> Flatiron to reduce breakage/tangles
> 
> ...


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 9, 2014)

regina07 said:


> tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT - I was planning to post to this thread today and I find your post!  To get to waist, I co-washed every 2 days, M&S then twisted into a bun or into 2 twists before putting it in a bun.  I seldom had my hair flatironed but when I did I noticed I didn't have the breakage.  It's when I started pushing for tailbone that I had to find a different routine because I'm struggling with no growth/retention in my crown and nape  I just had a friend flat iron my hair for MKLjr weekend.  she used heat protector on it and a ceramic flat iron.  My hair stayed straight for 2 weeks, minimal to no breakage and normal shedding.  I only moisture daily during the summer.  Glycerin and cold weather is a bad combo for my hair!  What worked for me was brushing my ends with a wet brush every 2-3 days, then sealing them with castor oil before twisting my hair.  I don't like my hair bone straight and doing this gave me slight waves on the ends without my hair reverting  What I realize now is the short hairs from my crown and nape would get tangled in the longer hairs and all hell was breaking loose.  When my hair is flat ironed, the short hairs lay flat or I can twist them separately out of the way.  So I think my lack of progress is from the tangling of hair lengths and flatironing reduces that.  I know a lot of fine hair ladies don't like heat.  My hair tolerates heat, especially if I'm doing it every 2 weeks and follow it with a deep conditioning treatment.



regina07 I hope you don't mind me asking.  What is your hair type?  If you don't really know or took the time to research, can you take a guess?  The reason I'm asking is I'm trying to get my DD's natural, fine, 4b hair passed the SL/APL plateau and I can't imagine CW her hair every two days and loose.  Her shrinkage is insane and it takes a lot of time to wash and DC in lots of sections to keep it stretched as much as possible. I think if she had a looser texture, I can CW more often. She could even do it herself in the shower as you do it. I am having the most difficult time getting her hair beyond APL.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 9, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> @regina07 I hope you don't mind me asking.  What is your hair type?  If you don't really know or took the time to research, can you take a guess?  The reason I'm asking is I'm trying to get my DD's natural, fine, 4b hair passed the SL/APL plateau and I can't imagine CW her hair every two days and loose.  Her shrinkage is insane and it takes a lot of time to wash and DC in lots of sections to keep it stretched as much as possible. I think if she had a looser texture, I can CW more often. She could even do it herself in the shower as you do it. I am having the most difficult time getting her hair beyond APL.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Hoping someone answers this. KiWiStyle, your DD's hair is exactly my hair type with the same problem. I reached CBL last summer in the longer layers but had to trim back. It shrinks from CBL to a 2" TWA if that. Split end and SSK city...


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 9, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Thanks mshoneyfly!  I've had low retention really trying to do this au naturel (5 years?) and on the HHJ (2 years). I'm not seeing much difference in retention for me. It IS longer than it was after the BC but nothing spectacular. I mean the teas and aurvedics have thickened my hair but the ends just snag so bad being so tightly kinky about 85%+ shrinkage (ok, nappy, let's just say it  ) it's like I'm treading water. Then there's the HIH disease lol  However, last month with flatironing and setting I noticed more retention! Ha! But doing that every week (I revert real quick) is harsh and know from history breakage is a risk.  So the question is do I wanna just loosen the texture a little bit and continue with how i've been styling to see what happens or give it more time?


  blow dry tension method low to normal heat. ( not high) and to blow dry When hair is like 50 to 70% air dried. using serum .  dusting regulary.  these tips had me retain well when natural. i had better retention that my no heat journey.....  wish i had tried earlier. my hair broke a lot t the croWn (buns always placed at the same place)! biggest setback ever.  i relaxed in december and im enjoying for the moment.

eta: i used to tension blow dry every 2 weeks


----------



## melahnee (Feb 9, 2014)

what do you guys consider this length to be? also, how do you guys combat ends like these?  These ssk's are killin' me and I'm sick of dusting so often


----------



## NefertariBlu (Feb 9, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Thanks @mshoneyfly!
> 
> I've had low retention really trying to do this au naturel (5 years?) and on the HHJ (2 years). I'm not seeing much difference in retention for me. It IS longer than it was after the BC but nothing spectacular. I mean the teas and aurvedics have thickened my hair but the ends just snag so bad being so tightly kinky about 85%+ shrinkage (ok, nappy, let's just say it  ) it's like I'm treading water. Then there's the HIH disease lol
> 
> ...




DarkJoy, I swear we have the same hair! I blow dried my hair last month and kept it braided for pretty much the whole month and I noticed less shedding and breakage. I think the blow drying helps keep my hair stretched better, which makes my hair a lot softer. I blowdried today, which I am happy with the stretch of my hair.

 The only thing I don't like about blow drying is that my hair feels extra dry after. Even on keeping it on low heat. I'm going to try blow drying on hair that is damp and not soaking wet. I think this might just help me retention


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 9, 2014)

melahnee said:


> what do you guys consider this length to be? also, how do you guys combat ends like these?  These ssk's are killin' me and I'm sick of dusting so often


How often are you dusting? As it is I'd say BSL?


----------



## melahnee (Feb 9, 2014)

DarkJoy , I dust at least once a month, sometimes twice. I dc a few times a month and I also use Aphogee...and I m&s my hair pretty much daily unless I'm weaved up. I flat-ironed my hair for the first time since august almost a month ago, and I just dc'd, aphogee'd, and I'm about to weave it up.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 9, 2014)

FroReal I'm so excited!  I just stretched my DD's hair and it came out great.  After clarifying and DC with SD VS, I applied It's a 10 leave-in and Nairobi foam setting solution the did a rollerset under the Pibbs.  After it dried I moisturized with QB AOAHC then sealed with EVCO. Her hair came out soft, manageable and most importantly, STRETCHED!!    

Thanks for the advice!  I didn't follow your regimen exactly but you gave me hope that it's possible.    

Here are a few pics: 
  
Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 9, 2014)

KiWiStyle Ooo your baby's hair came out great! I don't usually stretch my hair with the rollers because I keep it in twists, which stretches it decently and keeps tangles at bay. The sets stretch it better than twists though. It is definitely easier to to certain styles on the stretched hair. 

My dd's hair is 4c with probably 80% shrinkage...so I'm going to incorporate some more stretching techniques on her as well.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 9, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> KiWiStyle Ooo your baby's hair came out great! I don't usually stretch my hair with the rollers because I keep it in twists, which stretches it decently and keeps tangles at bay. The sets stretch it better than twists though. It is definitely easier to to certain styles on the stretched hair.  My dd's hair is 4c with probably 80% shrinkage...so I'm going to incorporate some more stretching techniques on her as well.



Thanks!  I usually keep her hair in twists as well, the 1st week loose in twists and the next two in a bun. I will continue to install twists but I'm starting to think her hair needs a break and to do something different.  I don't really know if she's 4b or 4c but I think it's 4b because it does coil nicely.

I think you little girl will love her hair stretched!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 9, 2014)

melahnee said:


> @DarkJoy , I dust at least once a month, sometimes twice. I dc a few times a month and I also use Aphogee...and I m&s my hair pretty much daily unless I'm weaved up. I flat-ironed my hair for the first time since august almost a month ago, and I just dc'd, aphogee'd, and I'm about to weave it up.


SIgh...your reggie sounds eerily similar to mine... No comments here 

I do wonder about the Aphogee. I used it for a couple months and it started to cause both me (4c) and DD (2b-3a) massive breakage. Probably the cones...


----------



## melahnee (Feb 9, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> SIgh...your reggie sounds eerily similar to mine... No comments here
> 
> I do wonder about the Aphogee. I used it for a couple months and it started to cause both me (4c) and DD (2b-3a) massive breakage. Probably the cones...



Well, my hair(very fine 3abc) has gotten in better shape and feels a lot better than it did last year. Honestly, I love Aphogee! It always does good for me. I don't think my hair is protein sensitive anymore after getting much of the dead ends off because I swear it does soo well with oil nowadays.

Overall, my retention is pretty good I think(esp. when I'm weaving it up/go a long time without heat/protective styling) my ends have just been a challenge because they are the last of a terrible bleaching/flat ironing mistake i made with an awful stylist lol.


----------



## regina07 (Feb 10, 2014)

bronxchick, I wear indian twists and pin them between my ear in an 8 pattern. Or 1 braid.  I'm not sure what to do to help my crown grow, tbh


bronxchick said:


> @regina07,
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing your suspicions about the bun. I have crown/nape issues and I think it's the bun as well. What styles are you using now for everyday?


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 10, 2014)

NefertariBlu said:


> DarkJoy, I swear we have the same hair! I blow dried my hair last month and kept it braided for pretty much the whole month and I noticed less shedding and breakage. I think the blow drying helps keep my hair stretched better, which makes my hair a lot softer. I blowdried today, which I am happy with the stretch of my hair.  The only thing I don't like about blow drying is that my hair feels extra dry after. Even on keeping it on low heat. I'm going to try blow drying on hair that is damp and not soaking wet. I think this might just help me retention



this Will help. i had dry hair at first but when i started blow drying on damp hair it was soft and moisturized. also for me ic fantasia serum workee wonders having it soft and ot stayed moisturized for days.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 10, 2014)

melahnee said:


> what do you guys consider this length to be? also, how do you guys combat ends like these?  These ssk's are killin' me and I'm sick of dusting so often



id say bsl too. 
you should dust regulary if the ends are always getting ssk and a risk of splits.

reminding me of that im gonna dust tonight


----------



## regina07 (Feb 10, 2014)

Your DD's hair is gorgeous! I can see how fine it is and yes, stretching is important.


KiWiStyle said:


> @FroReal I'm so excited! I just stretched my DD's hair and it came out great. After clarifying and DC with SD VS, I applied It's a 10 leave-in and Nairobi foam setting solution the did a rollerset under the Pibbs. After it dried I moisturized with QB AOAHC then sealed with EVCO. Her hair came out soft, manageable and most importantly, STRETCHED!!
> 
> Thanks for the advice! I didn't follow your regimen exactly but you gave me hope that it's possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## NefertariBlu (Feb 10, 2014)

coolsista-paris said:


> this Will help. i had dry hair at first but when i started blow drying on damp hair it was soft and moisturized. also for me ic fantasia serum workee wonders having it soft and ot stayed moisturized for days.



Thank you. This thread has been the most helpful in working out my routine.

Last month l blow dried with a heat protectant,  this month l didn't.  I think that's where l went wrong this time.  The ic heat serum is good.  The hairdresser used it on me when she straightened my hair with good results. 

In had the same problem with aphogee. My hair looks protein but l swear my hair kept on breaking using this. I gave the whole system away.  I now only using ORS replenishing pak and mayonnaiseb for my protein and l love them.  Especially the replenishing pak. It has cut down on breakage a lot.

If it wasn't for this thread l wouldn't be making this progress in fully understanding my hair. it has taken time but l'm getting there.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 10, 2014)

NefertariBlu said:


> Thank you. This thread has been the most helpful in working out my routine.  Last month l blow dried with a heat protectant,  this month l didn't.  I think that's where l went wrong this time.  The ic heat serum is good.  The hairdresser used it on me when she straightened my hair with good results.  In had the same problem with aphogee. My hair looks protein but l swear my hair kept on breaking using this. I gave the whole system away.  I now only using ORS replenishing pak and mayonnaiseb for my protein and l love them.  Especially the replenishing pak. It has cut down on breakage a lot.  If it wasn't for this thread l wouldn't be making this progress in fully understanding my hair. it has taken time but l'm getting there.



im happy you found this thread!

ill be making the 2014 thread tonight (french time). 

so we can continue to get our hair beautiful and healthy!


ill will be buying the ors replenishing pak in a few months i guess. i need to finish what i have ( and i just bought hair cholesterol)... that works well!


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 10, 2014)

I have read every single page of this thread and I'm also glad I found it!! I have learned so much about my fine and fragile strands.  My hair loves low manipulation and to be stretched. I cannot do a wash n go or wear my hair in a shrunken state. 

My hair cannot take too much heat - I flat ironed once in the last 20 months and got heat damage - the stylist used a blow dryer, oven iron, and flat iron, I regret not telling her not to use the oven iron.  So now I'm growing out the heat damage. I still have a lot to learn about how to perfect my protein/moisture balance but I'm working on it.   

Looking forward to the 2014 thread!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 10, 2014)

regina07 said:


> Your DD's hair is gorgeous! I can see how fine it is and yes, stretching is important.



Thank you regina07! I I will never stretch her hair with braids it a blow dryer again.  It came out better than I imagined.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tinkat (Feb 10, 2014)

I notice alot of fine haired ladies here like to blow dry to stretch their hair which I definitely understand. Just be careful in how much you blow dry bc the damage sneaks up slowly if used frequently. I normally Air dry and then stretch with twist and perm rod. What helped me air dry with ease is finding protein moisture balance. I use to be afraid of using protein but then I thought about how our hair is protein. I started using the protein conditioner by the popular jbco brand and my hair has gotten stronger.

Wait, be positive, keep believing, and all will surely be yours. Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 10, 2014)

tinkat said:


> I notice alot of fine haired ladies here like to blow dry to stretch their hair which I definitely understand. Just be careful in how much you blow dry bc the damage sneaks up slowly if used frequently. I normally Air dry and then stretch with twist and perm rod. What helped me air dry with ease is finding protein moisture balance. I use to be afraid of using protein but then I thought about how our hair is protein. I started using the protein conditioner by the popular jbco brand and my hair has gotten stronger.  Wait, be positive, keep believing, and all will surely be yours. Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




yup always be careful with using heat. i used to  dust regulary and use heat, plus low manipulation: i had retained very well .... until instarted wearing my bun at the same spot every day for work: that messed everything up .


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm about to take my hair down and wear it out for about three weeks before I put it back into my next long term protective style. I always get nervous when I do this because I am on a length retention journey and regular manipulation for my fine strands is not good. I'm getting the itch to try some new styles with my own hair likes buns, updo's, and roller sets.

My plan is to keep exclusively finger detangling but be even more gentle like I am handling lace. I will try to keep my styles in for a week at a time. I don't know how that's going to work though because my hair likes to be co-washed at least a couple of times a week. If I am wearing my hair loose-just the manipulation to get it into twists to co-wash is something that I don't want to do.

I am also going to up my protein while my hair is out. Hopefully this will combat any hair breakage from happening. Aphogee Green Tea Leave-in is good but I may need to use something stronger. I've been reading good things about Nexxus Emergencee so I think I'll try that out also.


----------

